# xzmattzx's daily Delaware photo



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I liked hkskyline's daily photo thread, so I thought I would give it a try. My daily photo thread will only contain pictures of my home state. I have plenty of pictures from around the state of Delaware, so I will be able to showcase several various places.

I will include some brief information on where the picture is from, and will also sometimes include a little bit of history information.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 1

Welcome to Delaware. This sign greets you as you enter the state from Pennsylvania on State Route 52 *near Centerville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

Old Swedes Church, the oldest church in continuous use in the United States (dating back to 1698), in the East Side neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

The Delaware Bay from *Lewes*.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

Great work kay: It will be hard to post a new photo every day, but I am sure you will manage to share many great images - you cannot get sick, or go out of state, you understand that, right? :lol:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

The Brandywine River, seen from the Market Street Bridge in *Wilmington*.













Raleigh-NC said:


> Great work kay: It will be hard to post a new photo every day, but I am sure you will manage to share many great images - you cannot get sick, or go out of state, you understand that, right? :lol:


Yeah, I might have to cheat a little a few times this year, but I should be able to keep things prettyon-schedule.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

I loved the Jan 4 shot kay: Keep up the good work.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

The No. 5 Firehouse, dating back to 1893, on Gilpin Avenue in the Forty Acres neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

That is a great looking [historic] firehouse kay: Good work so far.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

A couple Victorian houses on State Street in the *Dover* neighborhood of Bradford City.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 7

Since yesterday was such a nice day, here's a picture to get everyone into the mood for Spring and Summer.

Sailing along the beach in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

Smooth sailing, so far. You are delivering the goods without interruption :lol:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 8

The Deer Park Tavern at the west end of Main Street in *Newark*. Legend has it that Edgar Allan Poe wrote "The Raven" here while staying overnight on a trip to Philadelphia.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

"The Raven"!!! Now, that is a good piece, and so is the Deep Park Tavern kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

Rodney Square in Center City *Wilmington*.












Raleigh-NC said:


> "The Raven"!!! Now, that is a good piece, and so is the Deep Park Tavern kay:


It's actually the Deer Park Tavern, but you're close enough.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

Oops!!! My bad. Coffee had not kicked in yet :lol:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 10

January flowers on a tree outside of the tiny Taylor Hall at the University of Delaware in *Newark*. The picture was taken this past Saturday.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 11

Part of the *Wilmington* skyline from the Riverwalk at the Riverfront area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 12

The Sussex County Courthouse in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 13

An old mansion in the *Wilmington* neighborhood of The Highlands.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Great shots! I love NE US!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 30

Mitchell Hall, a University of Delaware building used to teach performing arts classes, on The Green in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 31

A Freemason lodge in downtown *Millsboro*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 1

St. Anthony of Padua Roman Catholic Church in the *Wilmington* neighborhood of Little Italy.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 2

Some houses on Newport Gap Pike in the tiny streetcar suburb known as The Cedars, *near Marshallton*.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

Matt, I have been enjoying your photos, although I do not respond on a daily basis. Keep up the good work kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 3

A Springtime scene of the lake and some grounds at Winterthur Home & Gardens, *near Greenville*.











Have I got some great Winterthur garden pictures for the Spring.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 4

A colonial advertisement for Ivory Soap on the side of a house in Packet Alley in old *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 5

Some beachhouses and little condos along the boardwalk in *Bethany Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 6

Looking across the Christina River from Christina Landing Park at Tubman-Garrett Park, the train station, the old Pennsylvania Railroad Building (now ING Direct's North American headquarters), and skyscrapers along Walnut Street in *Wilmington*. Some people are trying to get this area designated the Furness Railroad District under the National Register of Historic Places.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 7

White azaleas in the gardens of the Winterthur Home & Gardens *near Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 8

Rowhouses on Clayton Street in *Wilmington*'s Little Italy neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 9

Here's a recent picture of the Renaissance Center being built at 4th & King Streets in *Wilmington*.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

The Clayton Str rowhouses are truly nice kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 10

The Mayfair Apartments on Harrison Street near the Triangle neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 11

The front doors or St. Hedwig's Roman Catholic Church in *Wilmington*'s Browntown neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 12

Individuals saving the parking spot that they dug out in the *Wilmington* neighborhood of Little Italy by placing garbage cans in the spots.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 13

The Star of the Sea condo building in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 14

Because of the snow we got yesterday and now the ice we're getting today, here's a Wintry scene from yesterday in colonial *New Castle*. Alexander Alley, a small grass alleyway, once led to private docking areas on the Delaware River for the wealthy merchants of New Castle during colonial times. The little street is still around today.










Other colonial New Castle pictures from yesterday can be seen HERE.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Really nice.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 23

This building at the intersection of Delaware Avenue, Clayton Street, and 16th Street in the *Wilmington* neighborhood of Trolley Square houses some neighborhood businesses like a pizza parlor and printing shop. The above floors house apartments. This building is commonly called "Wilmington's Flat Iron Building" after its resemblance to the same building in New York City.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

It seems most places in Central Wilmington are rather historic and well-preserved. 

This thread depicts the best of Northern Delaware, a region of historic importance--- From New Sweden to Dutch, then British, and American influences, all blends interestingly in Delaware.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

That's a handsome building. I'm sure it looks even better during summertime when the outdoor cafe is humming with people.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 24

Some rowhouses on Monroe Street in the small neighborhood of Trinity Vicinity in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 25

Walker's Mill was built in 1815 as a textile mill that spun cotton. It is across the Brandywine River from Breck's Mill and just a half-mile downstream from Elutherian Mills, the DuPont mill site. Walker's Mill and the other mills are in the *Montchanin area* northwest of Wilmington. Rockford Tower, located in Rockford Park in Wilmington, is at the top of the hill in the distance.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

The 02/24 shot is fantastic!!! You guys are lucky to have such nice rowhouses/townhomes in your area


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 26

Aull's Row is a row of houses on Second Street in colonial *New Castle*. Aull's Row was built in 1802. Prior to that, the land was used as stables for the houses of the wealthy living on The Strand.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 27

Alfred Lerner Hall is at the corner of Orchard Avenue and Amstel Avenue in *Newark*. It is one of the cornerstone buildings in the Alfred Lerner College of Business at the University of Delaware. The building was built in 1997 and named MBNA America Hall, after donations from Delaware-based MBNA Corporation. Upon the 2002 death of Alfred Lerner, a businessman who made MBNA one of the world's biggest credit card companies, MBNA and the University of Delaware agreed to rename the building in his honor.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 28

A gun battery at Fort Miles, *near the town of Lewes*. Fort Miles was a World War II fort built at Cape Henlopen to protect port cities of Wilmington and Philadelphia from Nazi U-boats that were patrolling the US coastline. The cannons here only had to fire once in defense.










You can see all of my Fort Miles pictures HERE.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 1

Since it's now March, and St. Patrick's Day is approaching, here's a picture from *Wilmington*'s historically Irish neighborhood of Forty Acres. This house in on Union Street, across from St. Ann's Roman Catholic Church. Forty Acres was developed in the late 1800's, and derived it's name because when this area was farmland, it was said that one acre here was as valuable as forty acres in other places.


----------



## NMOPhoto (May 17, 2006)

supposedly in the movie fight club there was scenes from wilmington? pardon spelling but because they have so many credit card companies there or something I guess they featured it or made mention of it. It was in the comentary part with chuck palahniuk the guy who wrote the book. any idea where that is if so you got any pics of it i am tryin to compare that with the movie


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 2

Some rowhouses on 6th Street in the *Wilmington* neighborhood of Little Italy.












NMOPhoto said:


> supposedly in the movie fight club there was scenes from wilmington? pardon spelling but because they have so many credit card companies there or something I guess they featured it or made mention of it. It was in the comentary part with chuck palahniuk the guy who wrote the book. any idea where that is if so you got any pics of it i am tryin to compare that with the movie


"Fight Club" is based in Wilmington. You don't hear the name "Wilmington" mentioned, because the city would not let the producers say the name in the movie, because the city did not want to get a reputation as a dirty, sleazy place. There are plenty of hints that the movie is based in Wilmington. Here are some that I remember: Delaware state flag flying outside of the apartment building that the narrator lived in; other fight clubs sprouting up in New Castle, Penns Grove (NJ), and Delaware City; the house on Paper Street has a zip code of 19808, although in reality there is no Paper Street in the city of Wilmington and 19808 is a suburban zip code centered around Kirkwood Highway and Limestone Road; the van with the truck bomb has a Delaware license plate; and obviously the credit card companies are all headquartered in the city.

As far as similarities between the real Wilmington and the movie Wilmington, I didn't see many at all. In the movie, skyscrapers tend to be spaced out, with green space and parks in many crevices. Wilmington is much more denser than that, and our skyscrapers aren't generally quite as tall as those depicted in the movie. The movie seemed to put na emphasis on detached homes, especially old rotting Victorian homes if I'm correct, but Wilmington is dominated by rowhomes and duplexes, and there aren't any classic Victorian houses in the city. The movie also seems to show a lot of industrial areas, maybe implying that there is a good amount of industry. I would say that the Wilmington area has an average amount or below-average amount of industrial areas.

I haven't watched the movie in years, so I'll have to watch it again and look for discernible similarities.


----------



## NMOPhoto (May 17, 2006)

it is worth a look see, i think they did a lot of graphic work to that movie. One of my favorites by far (favorite author) but Thanks for the info, I just thought it might spark your interest.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

I love the beach communities! The natural setting and architecture makes Delaware very unique, not to mention, very picturesque. Deleware is very underrated.

Exceptional thread. kay:


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

nice...fight club and George Thorogood...Wilmington is BAD TO THE BONE!!! :lol:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 3

Some duplexes on Van Buren Street in the *Wilmington* neighborhood of the Ninth Ward. 










Spring is in the air. What a beautiful day today. 



BuffCity said:


> nice...fight club and George Thorogood...Wilmington is BAD TO THE BONE!!! :lol:


And Bob Marley lived here.:cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 4

The old Curtis Mill was a paper mill located on White Clay Creek outside of *Newark*. When the mill closed in 1997, it was the oldest paper mill in operation in the US. The mill had been operating since 1789. There were plans to turn the mill site into condos, but those plans never were too serious.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 5

Sand dunes in Delaware Seashore State Park near *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 6

Azaleas in bloom at Winterthur Country Estate & Gardens *near Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 7

It's snowing here; one more day of Winter in Delaware. I'm ready for Spring, but here's a snow picture before Winter is officially over. This snowy scene is of the countryside in *Chateau Country*, the area north of Wilmington that is not really developed.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 8

St. Patrick's Day is getting closer. No place will celebrate the feast day more than *Wilmington*'s Irish neighborhood, Forty Acres. This picture is of St. Ann's Roman Catholic Church on Union Street near Gilpin Avenue, the church that centers the Forty Acres neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 9

The DuPont Experimental Station *near Montchanin* is the industrial headquarters of DuPont. You get a nice view of part of the Experimental Station from Rockford Park in Wilming, just across the Brandywine River from the Experimental Station.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 10

St. Mary of the Immaculate Conception Roman Catholic Church in *Wilmington*'s East Side.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 11

A Victorian house sits along Gills Neck Road in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 12

Some rowhouses on Clifford Brown Walk, otherwise known as Poplar Street, in *Wilmington*'s East Side neighborhood. Clifford Brown was a notable jazz musician in the 1950's who was born and raised in the East Side of Wilmington. He was regarded as one of the next huge names in jazz, until he died in a car accident.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 13

Spring is in the air. Today it will get into the mid 60's, and tomorrow it will get into the low 70's. This warm weather means it will be time to visit the beach soon. Here are a couple businesses in *Rehoboth Beach* during Springtime.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 14

Christ Our King Roman Catholic Church in the Ninth Ward neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 15

St Patrick's Day is getting closer, so it's time to post a few pictures of *Wilmington*'s Irish neighborhood, Forty Acres. Here are some rowhouses on Lincoln Street in Forty Acres.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 16

Rowhouses on Shallcross Avenue in the Irish neighborhood of Forty Acres in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 17

The best place to get authentic items from Ireland in Delaware is from Sweeney's Irish Imports at the corner of Union Street and Gilpin Avenue in the Forty Acres neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 18

Victorian houses on State Street in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 20

Beach houses just a stone's throw from the ocean on New Orleans Street in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

^^ A nice shot! You nicely depicted a coastal Delaware town in their characteristic beach houses, poorly maintained roads (One should not compare Delaware roads with Saskatchewan, which has even worse roads in cities because of its harsh climate), typical cars... and is that thing in the end of the road a skyline or just some beach houses? or a church?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 20

A small stream flows through the gardens at Winterthur *near Greenville*. Winterthur's gardens, planted by Henry DuPont, is said to be one best in the world. There will be plenty of Spring scenes from Winterthur now that Spring has arrived.












Gherkin said:


> ^^ A nice shot! You nicely depicted a coastal Delaware town in their characteristic beach houses, poorly maintained roads (One should not compare Delaware roads with Saskatchewan, which has even worse roads in cities because of its harsh climate), typical cars... and is that thing in the end of the road a skyline or just some beach houses? or a church?


Those things at the end of the road are road signs. You'll find them on all of the roads that end at the beach; some will say "End of Road", other will say "Dune Crossing", and so on.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 21

A Spring scene from Winterthur Country Estate and Gardens *near Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 22

A Spring scene along a walkway on the University of Delaware campus in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 23

Another Springtime garden scene from Winterthur *near Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 24

Flowering trees in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 25

The President's House at the University of Delaware in *Newark*.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Beautiful scenes! kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 26

An old home in the Tilton Park neighborhood in *Wilmington* at dusk.










You can see an entire thread of evening photos of Tilton Park and nearby Cool Springs HERE.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 27

Little gardens sit behind colonial houses on The Strand in *New Castle*. These gardens have a view of the Delaware River.


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

Delaware is awesome.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 28

The Winterthur estate *near Greenville*.












Evergrey said:


> Delaware is awesome.


I definitely think so!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 29

A small walking garden at Winterthur *near Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 30

The Winterthur mansion *near Greenville*.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Delware is visually perfect.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 31

A reflecting pool at the Winterthur mansion *near Greenville*.












TRMD said:


> Delware is visually perfect.


I won't disagree with you.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 1

The *Wilmington* skyline from the Riverfront.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

The trees are coming into full bloom. A large dogwood tree compliments some houses on North College Avenue in *Newark*.


----------



## svast (Dec 6, 2004)

Lovely pic for april 1! Negative?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

Law offices on King Street in *Wilmington*.












svast said:


> Lovely pic for april 1! Negative?


Yup, just a small April Fool's joke.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

Limestone kilns on the old Eastburn-Jeanes Mining Complex along Upper Pike Creek Road in the *Pike Creek area*. Limestone is common in the Pike Creek are, and it was mined and distributed to surrounding towns like Newark, Wilmington, Newport, and Lancaster PA for fertilizer.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

You have been very consistent with your promise. Good job, keep it up kay: Love your daily photos.


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

It seems tiny Delaware offers limitless possibilities.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

The Kalmar Nyckel, Delaware's tall ship, sits docked at *Wilmington*'s Tubman-Garrett Park along the Riverfront. Some rowers from the Wilmington Youth Rowing Association breeze on by.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

A mill race flows by in the foreground as it enters a pressing machine at the Hagley Museum, former site of DuPont's Elutherian Mills gunpowder site *near Montchanin*. The Brandywine River is in the background.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

Minor league baseball started a couple days ago, and so the Wilmington Blue Rocks have taken the field. The Blue Rocks play in Daniel S. Frawley Stadium in *Wilmington*, and are the high Class A affiliates of the Kansas City Royals. The Blue Rocks play in the Carolina League. The team's colors are blue and yellow. Last year and the year before, the Blue Rocks were affiliates of the Boston Red Sox, hence the two-year change from yellow to red. The Blue Rocks signed a Player Development Contract with Kansas City to re-unite the Blue Rocks with the team they started as an affiliate of back in 1993 (until 2004).


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

The elite of Delaware are dressed in their Sunday best at Winterthur Country Estate and Gardens *near Greenville* for the annual Point-To-Point steeplechase races.










Happy Easter.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Interesting!

Happy Easter!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

A stone balcony at Winterthur *near Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

A flowering tree adds some light colors to the old New Castle Library, built in 1892, in historic *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

These houses on Delaware Avenue in *Newark* have been converted inot offices for the University of Delaware. The lighter colors go well with the Spring flowers.


----------



## rick1016 (Jan 16, 2005)

edit


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 12

A fountain in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington* is surrounded by flowering trees.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 13

A house on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. This house dates back to 1830, when the Chesapeake and Delaware Canal was the cutting edge route from Philadelphia to Baltimore.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 14

Houses along Kent Street in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 15

An assortment of flowers at Winterthur's gardens *north of Greenville*.


----------



## svast (Dec 6, 2004)

Lovely photos now with all blossoms in the spring.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 16

Looking down the Brandywine River from Brandywine Park in *Wilmington* at the little First Presbyterian Church, the Hercules Plaza, and the Chase Manhattan Centre, which is Wilmington's tallest building.












svast said:


> Lovely photos now with all blossoms in the spring.


I agree. One must-see place in Delaware is the Winterthur COuntry Home & Gardens, which was an old DuPont house. I have used several pictures from there so far, for good reason. Winterthur's gardens have been called one of the best floral gardens in the world, and many horticultaralists, photographers, etc regard the Winterthur gardens as the pre-eminent location in the United States to enjoy the sights, smells, and colors of Spring.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 17

The gardens at the Winterthur mansion *near Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 18

A stone stairway at Winterthur *near Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 19

An old home on Division Street in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 20

The Immanuel Parish House, built in 1801, is at the corner of The Strand and Harmony Street in colonial *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 21

The Ships Tavern Mews are restored buildings near the Christina River in the Ship's Tavern District in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 22

A little springhouse sits in the woods of White Clay Creek State Park in the area north of Newark known as *McClellandville*.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Nic pics, Delaware is beautiful. Do you have any beach shots? those always remind me of a field trip in like 6th grade from Philly for history class to an old Southern slave plantation/tobacco farm in downstate DE (I think it was near Lewes) and it was like paradise. No offense but before that I had no idea where delaware was.. haha. I think you Delawarians have one of the more underrated states in the US, Plus no sales tax!


----------



## rob_1412 (May 9, 2004)

Your photos keep reminding me of how beautiful Delaware is, especially in Spring. My first view of the state was while driving from Philadelphia to Dover AFB down US 13(?) in May, years ago, and I was amazed at the abundance of flowers. It seemed half the houses within sight of the road had rose trellises.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 23

A warm day at the beach in *Dewey Beach*. Rehoboth Beach is in the distance.












Jay said:


> Nic pics, Delaware is beautiful. Do you have any beach shots? those always remind me of a field trip in like 6th grade from Philly for history class to an old Southern slave plantation/tobacco farm in downstate DE (I think it was near Lewes) and it was like paradise. No offense but before that I had no idea where delaware was.. haha. I think you Delawarians have one of the more underrated states in the US, Plus no sales tax!


I'm saving most of my beach pictures for the Summer, when they'll be most appropriate. Here's one for you though. That plantation you might have visited might be the John Dickinson Plantation, just south of Dover. Dickinson was a delegate at the Constitutional Congress and served as president (now governor) or both Pennsylvania and Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 24

A Sprine scene at Winterthur's gardens in the *Greenville area*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 25

The Hubbs House on Congress Street in *Port Penn*, built in 1915. The Hubbs House was a mail-order house, pruchased from Sears, Roebuck, & Co.'s mail order catalog. The parts were shipped to nearby Delaware City, then taken south by wagons to Port Penn.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 26

The old Indian River Life Saving Station, located *south of Dewey Beach* in Delaware Seashore State Park, just north of the Indian River Inlet. The building was built in 1876 for use by the U.S. Lifesaving Service, an organization that saved sailors and supplies from shipwrecks along the coastline. Surfmen occupied the station, one of 6 in the state, and patrolled the beaches for shipwrecks that frequently occurred along the Delaware coast.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 27

The Arc Corner Monument sits *north of Newark* at the Pennsylvania border. As you might know, Delaware is the only state with a section of border that is semi-circular. A circle extends 12 miles out from the old courthouse in New Castle. That circle does not extend to the Maryland border, however, and so a straight line reaches out from the arc to the Maryland border to continue the state of Delaware. This stone marks the spot where the semi-circle ends and the straight line due west to Maryland begins.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 28

Some old state offices on The Green near the old state capitol in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 29

An outdoor tea room at the Winterthur mansion *near Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 30

A diving bell, located in Battery Park in *Delaware City*. The diving bell was used by workers who repaired locks on the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal. The bell was put into the water, and the pocket of air was used by the workers as a source of air as they worked underwater.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 1

The Winterthur mansion in the *Greenville area*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 2

The old Water Street Station was the train station on Water Street that was the B&O Railroad's stop in *Wilmington*. The station was built in 1887, and is now a small office building for ING Direct, whose North American headquarters are across the street. There have been talks of converting the train station into a museum about the Underground Railroad, since Wilmington was a major stop on the route.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 3

A street scene on Market Street in *Wilmington*. On the right is the Grand Opera House.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 4

The Sea Charm Motel at the intersection of Lighthouse Road and Bunting Avenue in *Fenwick Island*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 5

The annual Point-to-Point steeplechase race is tomorrow at the Winterthur mansion in the heart of *Chateau Country*. The elite of Delaware will be on hand to party with their elite friends and the general public. The day starts off with a parade of old carriages around the race track.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 6

The Point-to-Point steeplechase races are today at the Winterthur estate in the heart of *Chateau Country*. Delaware's elite will be at the races to party and bet on the horses. Plenty of other Delawareans will be there as well. The races will run throughout the day amidst other events, like a parade of carriages and a fox hunt.


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

that tea room looks delightful

why did Delaware decide to make its northern border semi-circular?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 7

A timber race at Point-to-Point at the Winterthur estate in *Chateau Country*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 8

A scene from this year's Point-to-Point horse races on Sunday at the Winterthur estate in *Chateau Country*.












Evergrey said:


> why did Delaware decide to make its northern border semi-circular?


I'm not sure why they decided to do that. I would think because it was an easy way to determine what land could be jurisdicted easily by the Three Lower Counties, back when we were a part of Pennsylvania.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 9

Northern Delaware is surprisingly hilly. A drive on the back roads of Delaware can be fun, especially with all of the turns, twists, and hills. One road that is fun to drive is Pleasant Hill Road, which is *north of Newark* and winds through White Clay Creek State Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 10

A shaded walkway on the University of Delaware campus in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 11

An old farmhouse on Nassau Road, just off of Route 1, in the Sussex County hamlet of *Nassau*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 12

The Flower Market is wrapping up today in Rockford Park in *Wilmington*. The Flower Market is a carnival that also showcases flowers, ceramics, and similar stuff for sale. It has been running since the 1950's. Rockford Tower, a Wilmington icon, is in the background of the Flower Market, and is open for people to walk up to the observatory as the Market is being held.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 13

The gardens of Gibraltar, an abandoned mainson at the corner of Greenhill & Pennsylvania Avenues in The Highlands neighborhood of *Wilmington*. You can see an entire thread showing the abandoned house HERE.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 6

A scene of the Eagle Roll Mills and Narrow Gauge Railroad at DuPont's old Eleutherian Mills blackpowder complex next to the Brandywine River in the *Montchanin* area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 7

This stretch of State Route 54 *east of Gumboro* in Sussex County goes through Cypress Swamp. Cypress Swamp is the northernmost cypress swamp in the United States, with large cypress trees sitting in swamplands deep in the woods.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 8

Colonial *New Castle* provides some good opportunities for night photos. The Town Hall, pictures below, is lit up very well at night. You can see my full nighttime New Castle thread HERE.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Love night pics !! i'm not very good at taking them for some reason haha :nuts:


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

I loved the July 6 photo kay: The great work continues!!!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 9

St. Paul's Roman Catholic Church at the intersection of 4th & Jackson Streets in the Hilltop neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Beautiful Romanesque building. I'd like to see the interior. Hopefully it's survived the reforms of the last 40 years without too much loss to its character.


----------



## rob_1412 (May 9, 2004)

I'm lovin' these, Matt. I'm getting a little sore, though, from kicking myself for ever leaving Delaware!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 10

Market Street in *Wilmington* is the old retail center of Wilmington, and almost all of the old retail buildings still stand. There are also several historic buildings on Market Street, such as Old Town Hall, built in 1798 and seen on the right.












doctorjef said:


> Beautiful Romanesque building. I'd like to see the interior. Hopefully it's survived the reforms of the last 40 years without too much loss to its character.


Not sure what you mean by reforms. Do you mean church buildings getting renovated or the Catholic Church itself undergoing changes from Vatican II? Either way, I've been in this church for Mass, and the inside looks as you would expect it to from seeing the outside. The same can be said for many of Wilmington's other prominent Catholic churches, like St. Peter's Cathedral, St.. Anthony of Padua, St. Anne's, and so on.



rob_1412 said:


> I'm lovin' these, Matt. I'm getting a little sore, though, from kicking myself for ever leaving Delaware!


You can always move back...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 11

Some bungalos on Highland Avenue in the old Wilmington streetcar suburb of *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 12

The newest neighborhood in *Wilmington* is Christina Landing, located along the south side of the Christina River at the Riverfront, between Market Street and Walnut Street. These new rowhouses were built a few years ago on a brownfield site.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, and they're way expensive! I wonder how they'll weather over the next several years. I'm doubtful, though I like the riverfront area. Less than a month now till the move to Wilmo...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 13

A view of the *Rehoboth Beach* boardwalk from the sand.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 14

Duplexes on 14th Street in the *Wilmington* neighborhood of Midtown Brandywine.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 15

Old Delaware Bay pilots' houses in the *Lewes* neighborhood of Pilottown.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 16

Yesterday was National Ice Cream day, and there is no better place in Delaware, and some say in the entire nation, to get a good scoop of ice cream than at Woodside Farm and Creamery in the *North Star* area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 17

Houses on Harrison Street in the historic *Wilmington* neighborhood of Cool Spring.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 18

The view from Skyline Drive north of New Linden Hill Road offers a view of the surrounding *Pike Creek* area. In the foreground are townhouses in the Fairway Falls neighborhood, with the Three Little Bakers Golf Course providing an unobstructed view.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

Keep up the hard work xzmattzx!!! I loved the Harrison Str homes, shown in the July 17th photo


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 19

Hullihen Hall, the admissions office building for the University of Delaware on The Green in *Newark*.












Raleigh-NC said:


> Keep up the hard work xzmattzx!!! I loved the Harrison Str homes, shown in the July 17th photo


That photo is one of my favorites, because of that house in the foreground. While most houses in the Cool Spring neighborhood are like the rowhouses and duplexes that you see in the background, there are a few Queen Anne or Victorian houses (not familiar with housing styles) in Cool Spring. I need to get back there and do a more extensive tour.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 15

The old 4W5 Building at 5th & Market Streets in *Wilmington* is being renovated into office space with the possibility of ground-floor retail.












Raleigh-NC said:


> I see that the summer heat hasn't stopped you. What a wonderful way to represent your state!!!


Nope, it definitely hasn't. I actually like hot weather. Of course, many of these pictures from Sussex County in the past month or so were taken on trips down to the beach, so it's not like I'm driving around sitting in a hot car all day.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 16

St. Francis Hospital is located on Clayton Street in *Wilmington*. It is visible from I-95, and can be seen at the top of the hill west of the Interstate.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 17

Sharp Lab, on the University of Delaware campus in *Newark*, at night.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 18

Everett Theatre on Main Street in *Middletown*, built in 1922.










Just for the record, I'm on vacation in Buffalo/Canada, and have limited access to a computer (thankfully).


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 19

Eleutherian Mills, the first DuPont family mansion, which is now part of the Hagley Museum complex near *Montchanin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 20

Hullihen Hall, on The Mall at the University of Delaware in *Newark*, at night.


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

Can I have Eleutherian Mills, please?  That is really nice facade, I think, and I wouldn't mind having a house like that :lol:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 21

Businesses on Market Street in *Georgetown*.












Raleigh-NC said:


> Can I have Eleutherian Mills, please?  That is really nice facade, I think, and I wouldn't mind having a house like that :lol:


No, I think we will keep the house in Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 22

Ursuline Academy's Geraldine House on Franklin Street in the *Wilmington* neighborhood of Cool Spring.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 23

Walking along the boardwalk in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 24

An old rural duplex on Corner Ketch Road in the area known as *Corner Ketch*.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

xzmattzx said:


> August 22
> 
> Ursuline Academy's Geraldine House on Franklin Street in the *Wilmington* neighborhood of *Cool Spring*.


You guys have Cool Spring , we have Cold Spring ... :lol: . Waiting to see more beach pics , keep up the good work !


----------



## RaulTampa (Jul 18, 2007)

Matt, when'd you buy a time machine? Double-check the date on the Geraldine House photo  

Great thread, my friend. Keep up the good work. My home state has never looked so good!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Delaware is beautiful. You missed 4 days! :badnews: 



Newer mind you deserve a break :cheers: .


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 25

Infill in a small development known as Bancroft Village in *Wilmington*.










I'm back from vacation, hence why I missed a few days. I would've missed more but was not on the beach as much due to rain.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 26

The Amstel House, located on 4th Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

xzmattzx said:


> August 19
> 
> Eleutherian Mills, the first DuPont family mansion, which is now part of the Hagley Museum complex near *Montchanin*.


This building is stunning. I love the shutters, the dormers, the double-hungs, and that beautiful dentil moulding under the soffit.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Bancroft Village and New Castle are beautiful!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 27

Summer businesses on Rehoboth Avenue at the Boardwalk in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 28

Houses on Chestnut Street in *Milton*.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Are these sites marked in some cases or how are you able to establish what specific rides and attractions occupied particular sites?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 12

Law offices on King Street in *Wilmington*.












doctorjef said:


> Are these sites marked in some cases or how are you able to establish what specific rides and attractions occupied particular sites?


Almost all of the sites are marked, and there are paths down the hill into the woods so that you can walk around.

If you go to most local libraries around here, there are books on Brandywine Springs in the local history sections. You can read up on the amusement park in the books.

Brandywine Springs Park is located at the intersection of Faulkland Road and Neport Gap Pike (Routes 34 & 41).

I did a photo thread of the area a long time ago. The pictures appear to still be up: LINK


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for your continuous dedication and the wonderful photos you provide here. Just want you to know that I follow this thread... silently


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 13

The Chapel Street Playhouse on North Chapel Street in *Newark* has been the home of small performances since 1943.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 14

Houses on Valley Road in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 15

A C-5 plane comes in to *Dover Air Force Base* after a long flight from Rammstein Air Force Base in Germany.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 16

The Brandywine Building in Center City *Wilmington* is lit up on a clear night. The DuPont logo will be taken down later this year, as DuPont no longer uses the building as their world headquarters or even has a majority presence in the building.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 17

Meding & Son Seafood is a prominent landmark along Delaware Route 1. The seafood store is located just north of Milford, in the area known as *Lynch Heights*, and it's trademark icon is the large propeller out front of the store.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 18

A little house on Kings Highway in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 19

Holy Trinity Greek Orthodox Church on Broom Street in *Wilmington*'s Tilton Park section.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 20

Hilly scenery of Northern Delaware at Middle Run Natural Area, located *north of Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 21

Buildings on Walnut Street in *Milford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 22

Houses on Main Street in *Ellendale*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 23

The University of Delaware's Memorial Hall at night in the heart of *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 24

The Brandywine River near *Montchanin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 25

A statue of Peter Spencer marks the burial site of Peter Spencer in Peter Spencer Plaza on French Street in *Wilmington*. Spencer was a manumitted slave who moved to Wilmington and founded the Independent Black Church Movement with the African Union Methodist Protestant Church in Wilmington. He also organized the August Quarterly, which is the oldest festival for Blacks in the nation.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 26

The Cape May - Lewes Ferry gets ready to leave *Lewes* and go across the Delaware Bay to Cape May, NJ.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 27

The nuclear power plant, located a fwe miles outside of Salem, New Jersey, can be seen from across the Delaware River at *Augustine Beach*. This power plant provides much of Delaware's power.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 28

Little houses on Oak Avenue in the Wilmington suburb of *Elsmere*.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I like everything exept the Power Plant.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

xzmattzx said:


> Willingtown Square isn't used as residences anymore, actually. A couple of the buildings are used as offices, I think, but they are there simply for historical reasons and are maintained by the Historical Society of Delaware.


No wonder Willingtown Square looks so clean and pleasant.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 6

The Brandywine River in *Wilmington* from the old millrace. The Washington Street Bridge is in the background.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> November 5
> 
> Pleasant Hill Road winds it's way through White Clay Creek State Park near *Milford Crossroads*, an area north of Newark.


Very nice! How do you get onto that road?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 7

The view up the Delaware River from Fox Point State Park, near *Edgemoor*. From Fox Point State Park, you can see the Philadelphia skyline, underneath the Commodore Barry Bridge.












doctorjef said:


> Very nice! How do you get onto that road?


Pleasant Hill Road can be accessed pretty easily if you take Paper Mill Road (Route 72) between Newark and Pike Creek. If you turn onto either Corner Ketch Road or Thompson Station Road, you will be able to turn onto Pleasant Hill Road. I recommend taking Pleasant Hill road from Corner Ketch Road, then crossing over Thompson Station Road and continuing on Hopkins Road (which is the same road as Pleasant Hill Road but just a separate name). Hopkins Road is more scenery, and crosses White Clay Creek. It also passes through Pennsylvania for literally 25 or 30 feet before coming back into Delaware; there will be a small grassy clearing that you fly by, and in that clearing is the Arc Corner Monument, signifying the DE/PA border where the circle ends and the straight line begins. Hopkins Road ends at Route 896, and you can take that south into Newark.

Go now if you want to drive on Pleasant Hill Road, the peak colors are going on this week.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 8

The Miller-Cyrus Polk House on High Street in *Odessa*. The house dates back to the 1840's.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 9

The Swedish Landing Monument in Fort Christina Park in *Wilmington*. The park marks the site of where the Swedes first landed in the New World in 1638.










Click HERE to see a recent thread with pictures of a couple Wilmington neighborhoods.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*America's Beautiful First State*

Thank you! Here is a love letter - without words - composed only of photographs - to America's First State: Delaware! Only a person who really loves his state can compose such a lovely tribute! Again, thank you very much!:tyty:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 10

A Fall scene along Ashland Clinton School Road near *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 11

The Vietnam Veteran's Memorial in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*. The skyline can be seen in the background.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 12

The Brandywine River from the Market Street Bridge as it makes its way through *Wilmington*. The Washington Street Bridge is in the background.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 13

Fall scenery along Thoroughfare Neck Road in *Cedar Swamp Wildlife Area* in the very southeast corner of New Castle County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 14

Tall trees in White Clay Creek State Park in the *Pike Creek* area.


----------



## aquasax (Jul 27, 2006)

xzmattzx said:


> November 7
> 
> The view up the Delaware River from Fox Point State Park, near *Edgemoor*. From Fox Point State Park, you can see the Philadelphia skyline, underneath the Betsy Ross Bridge.


Hey, just for accuracy's sake - That's the Commodore (John) Barry Bridge, not the Betsy Ross Bridge. The BR Bridge is on the North side of Philly. 

Delaware River Bridge Crossings from South to North:
Delaware Memorial Bridge (Twin)
Commodore Barry
Walt Whitman
Ben Franklin
Betsy Ross
Tacony-Palmyra

Don't mean to be a downer on a great thread!
(Also, did you know you posted the same picture for Nov 6 and 12? It felt like Deja Vu!)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 15

A house on Red Oak Road in *Wilmington*.












aquasax said:


> Hey, just for accuracy's sake - That's the Commodore (John) Barry Bridge, not the Betsy Ross Bridge. The BR Bridge is on the North side of Philly.
> 
> Delaware River Bridge Crossings from South to North:
> Delaware Memorial Bridge (Twin)
> ...


A mental lapse on my part. I drive past the Commodore Barry all of the time, and use it sometimes as well. I don't know why I put Betsy Ross there.

That picture looked too familiar to me, and I thought I had used it before, but I had it saved in a temporary folder and I thought it was still waiting to be used.

Looks like I'll have to go back and change a few things.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 17

Colburn Lab, a mechanical engingeering lab on Academy Street in *Newark*.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> [...]
> The Brandywine River [...]


where are the Hobbits? 


nice autumn sceneries btw.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 17

Swampland near the *Taylor's Bridge* area in southern New Castle County.












fettekatz said:


> where are the Hobbits?
> 
> 
> nice autumn sceneries btw.


Thanks. I'm assuming that there's a river that is called the Brandywine in the "Lord of the Rings"?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 18

A creek in Alapocas Woods Park in the *Alapocas* area.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Spectacular Fall shots and I love that house in Odessa!!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 19

The Bancroft Mills, along the Brandywine River in *Wilmington*, were responsible for much of the cotton production in the region and the nation in the mid- to late 1800's.












Taller said:


> Spectacular Fall shots and I love that house in Odessa!!


Thanks. Odessa is a nice little creek town nestled in the marshlands of New Castle County. It's a nicely preserved town.

The Fall colors are at their peak right now down here. This is the latest I ever remember them changing color; usually the colors peak just before Halloween. I've been pretty busy lately, but the colors look great this year and so I've been taking a few pictures of the foliage.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Unlike most of the old mill buidlings on the Brandywine I've seen, this Bancroft Mills building looks derelict. Is it currently being used for anything?


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> Thanks. I'm assuming that there's a river that is called the Brandywine in the "Lord of the Rings"?


Yes, Brandywine is a nickname given by the hobbits for the river Baranduin in middle earth. I was just surprised, that there's a Brandywine River in reality.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 20

Rocky hillsides in Alapocas Woods Park in the *Alapocas* area.












doctorjef said:


> Unlike most of the old mill buidlings on the Brandywine I've seen, this Bancroft Mills building looks derelict. Is it currently being used for anything?


The Bancroft Mills closed completely in 2003, but they started going into decline after World War II. The mills were just a shell of themselves after the 1960's.

I actually have several pictures of the mills, and I'll be posting them in the Northeast section later this week.



fettekatz said:


> Yes, Brandywine is a nickname given by the hobbits for the river Baranduin in middle earth. I was just surprised, that there's a Brandywine River in reality.


Interesting. The Brandywine River here was named in colonial times because it had the same color as brandy wine, some type of wine that was popular back then.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 21

A meadow near *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 22

*Wilmington*'s skyline from the Alapocas area for this Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Many nice pics here, good job! kay:

But as you take this many pics you should work a bit more on Adobe Photoshop (maybe Adove Lightroom too) to make the pics better on clearity, contrasts, light and colors as you don't have the perfect camera yet! 

What camera are you using nowadays?


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Lovin' the trees and the skyline kay:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

xzmattzx said:


> November 14
> 
> Tall trees in White Clay Creek State Park in the *Pike Creek* area.


Impressive fall colours and shades! :applause:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

xzmattzx said:


> November 18
> 
> A creek in Alapocas Woods Park in the *Alapocas* area.


The best fall colours shot of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 23

Autumn colors along Brackenville Road near *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

A farm along Route 301 at *Armstrong Corner*.












Qazaq said:


> Many nice pics here, good job! kay:
> 
> But as you take this many pics you should work a bit more on Adobe Photoshop (maybe Adove Lightroom too) to make the pics better on clearity, contrasts, light and colors as you don't have the perfect camera yet!
> 
> What camera are you using nowadays?


I'm using a Canon PowerShot A570 IS. It works pretty well, and gets more vibrant colors than my previous camera, a Fuji FinePix A210 (or something like that).

I use Infranview already to touch up pictures. I would consider Adobe, but I am not experienced at all with that kind of stuff, and I also don't want to pay for a program. But, I do see the need for programs to touch up pictures. There have been several times where I've taken Fall pictures and green shows up more than red or yellow or orange, even though those Fall colors are more widespread in the real landscape.



lmcm1990 said:


> Lovin' the trees and the skyline kay:





Gherkin said:


> Impressive fall colours and shades! :applause:





Gherkin said:


> The best fall colours shot of Delaware.


Thanks! It looks like some of my recent Autumn pictures are the more popular ones.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

xzmattzx said:


> I'm using a Canon PowerShot A570 IS. It works pretty well, and gets more vibrant colors than my previous camera, a Fuji FinePix A210 (or something like that).
> 
> I use Infranview already to touch up pictures. I would consider Adobe, but I am not experienced at all with that kind of stuff, and I also don't want to pay for a program. But, I do see the need for programs to touch up pictures. There have been several times where I've taken Fall pictures and green shows up more than red or yellow or orange, even though those Fall colors are more widespread in the real landscape.


Very understandable and you should not buy Photoshop either, as its pretty expencive. But why not get it on the most simple and 'appropriate for you' way? It can be downloaded from a billion places for free wherever you want. 

You can easilly make pics how you'd like to on Photoshop (and try Adobe Lightroom if you decide to download these programs for free!), to much better and more real.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

Did I see a pic of the Cyprus Swamp with a caption that located in southern New Castle County? I thought it was in southern Sussex County, but you could be refering to a place I don't know of. Just to be clear for people unfimiliar with Delaware.

Where exactly was that skyline pic of Wilmington taken? It's a new angle compared to others I've seen. Is there another good location farther to the south and west? I'm hinting on a place where all that ^^ and the lower downtown skyline can be seen. That really is an impressive shot of the density, but it makes me want taller towers even more.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 25

A Fall scene of rolling hills along Center Mill Road near *Centerville*.












Qazaq said:


> Very understandable and you should not buy Photoshop either, as its pretty expencive. But why not get it on the most simple and 'appropriate for you' way? It can be downloaded from a billion places for free wherever you want.
> 
> You can easilly make pics how you'd like to on Photoshop (and try Adobe Lightroom if you decide to download these programs for free!), to much better and more real.


I'm comfortable with Infranview right now, but I'll take a look at Photoshop. Hopefully it is easy to play around with.



HOME in D-ware said:


> Did I see a pic of the Cyprus Swamp with a caption that located in southern New Castle County? I thought it was in southern Sussex County, but you could be refering to a place I don't know of. Just to be clear for people unfimiliar with Delaware.
> 
> Where exactly was that skyline pic of Wilmington taken? It's a new angle compared to others I've seen. Is there another good location farther to the south and west? I'm hinting on a place where all that ^^ and the lower downtown skyline can be seen. That really is an impressive shot of the density, but it makes me want taller towers even more.


That was a picture of a cedar swamp. Cedars are found all up and down the East Coast, from New England to Florida.

That skyline picture was taken from the Augustine Cut-Off.


----------



## rick1016 (Jan 16, 2005)

You've got some great photos in here Matt, thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

Marshland along the Appoquinimink River near *Odessa*.












rick1016 said:


> You've got some great photos in here Matt, thanks!


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 27

Houses on Bancroft Parkway in *Wilmington*.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Was that picture north or south of 52?


----------



## eksekseksg3 (Oct 21, 2007)

hey, I love your photos! I've been quietly following this thread since the beginning and I like how you capture things that normally people would just pass up, and put them in the spotlight. (and all your other pics)

Anyway, I have a quick, random question; how far is Delaware from east border to west border? I know I could probably google it, but I felt like while I was here, I might as well ask. :lol:

Thanks.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

I know the state is only 9 miles wide at its narrowest, which of course is up here in northern New Castle County. Don't know how wide at its widest -- about 30 miles, I should imagine.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 28

Looking across US Route 13 and the main parking lot at an entrance area for the State Fair Complex south of *Harrington* in southern Kent County.












Scba said:


> Was that picture north or south of 52?


South of Pennsylvania Avenue, in the Woodlawn section of town; this picture was a block or two from where the Woodlawn Library is located.



eksekseksg3 said:


> hey, I love your photos! I've been quietly following this thread since the beginning and I like how you capture things that normally people would just pass up, and put them in the spotlight. (and all your other pics)
> 
> Anyway, I have a quick, random question; how far is Delaware from east border to west border? I know I could probably google it, but I felt like while I was here, I might as well ask. :lol:
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for your interest in this. Doctorjef is pretty much right on: Delaware is around 8 or 9 miles wide at it's narrowest in the Bear and Glasgow area of New Castle County, and is about 31 miles wide at it's widest in Sussex County.

Delaware is the most two-dimensional state in the country, in my opinion. Rhode Island isn't very wide, but it's more square-shaped and so its height and width are somewhat equal. No other state that is narrow in general (New Jersey, Vermont, New Hampshire) squeezes down to 9 miles or is only about 30 or 31 miles wide at its fattest.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 29

A farm in the area of *Taylor's Bridge* in southern New Castle County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 30

An old brick house on Delaware Avenue in *Woodland Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 1

The old Odessa Bank, built in 1853 on Main Street in *Odessa*, is decorated for Christmas. On the first Saturday of each December, the "Christmas in Odessa" is held, and visitors can tour the colonial houses and buildings of Odessa, which are decorated for the holidays.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

No snow in Delaware yet? 

Nice pictures as usual. I love those brick buildings


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

We were supposed to have the first light snow today, but instead we're having a shower of fine ice pellets! At the moment when I step outside, I can hear the ice showering down but can't actually see it, except to the extent that there's been a slight accumulation on surfaces.


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

xzmattzx said:


> November 28
> 
> 
> Delaware is the most two-dimensional state in the country, in my opinion. Rhode Island isn't very wide, but it's more square-shaped and so its height and width are somewhat equal. No other state that is narrow in general (New Jersey, Vermont, New Hampshire) squeezes down to 9 miles or is only about 30 or 31 miles wide at its fattest.


Maryland squeezes down to about 1 mile at Hancock. And while it's a panhandle as opposed to the body of the state... WV's Northern Panhandle is only a few miles wide in its northern reaches.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 2

A house on Gilles Street inthe Union Park Gardens section of *Wilmington* is decorated for Christmas.












fettekatz said:


> No snow in Delaware yet?
> 
> Nice pictures as usual. I love those brick buildings


As doctorjef said, we had snow in the forecast, but we got a sprinkling of freezing rain, and some regular old cold rain for the rest of the day. Snow before January is pretty rare here. Usually, the snow season is January and February, and maybe one last decent snow in March. Snow in the middle of March and in December come once every 4 or 5 years. I would like to see more snow in December, personally. It makes Christmas much better.



Evergrey said:


> Maryland squeezes down to about 1 mile at Hancock. And while it's a panhandle as opposed to the body of the state... WV's Northern Panhandle is only a few miles wide in its northern reaches.


All true. However, those are just individual instances in those states. Both Maryland and West Virginia are three-dimensional states; it would take a couple hours at least to drive bth north/south and east/west. Delaware on the other hand, is pretty much only north/south. You can go across the state in the east/west direction in a half-hour or less, even in the widest part of the state. I myself have driven from Lewes to Bridgeville, almost literally across the entire state width-wise, in exactly 30 minutes. No other state is this disproportional, in my opinion.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 3

A house on 11th Street in Wawaset Park in *Wilmington* sophistically decorated for Christmas.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm totally loving seeing the older brick houses of your area... please keep them coming! Seems like a lovely place to live! :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 4

A Christmas wreath adorning a small gate in front of a house on Delaware Avenue in The Highlands neighborhood of *Wilmington*.












Taller said:


> I'm totally loving seeing the older brick houses of your area... please keep them coming! Seems like a lovely place to live! :cheers:


Thanks. My Christmas pictures are weighted heavily towards Wilmington, since I don't have as much free time on the weekends or here and there to take pictures around the state, so you'll have a chance to see more of Wilmington than I usually show.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Beautiful house. Is it legal to take pix of houses?


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

I can't help but think of the people who drive through on I-95 and guess they have seen the whole state. I know they must drive the 18-23 miles and complain about the one or two tolls they have to pay (two of the four in the entire state). The signs for Middletown, Dover, and the beaches probably stike them as places minutes away. Unless they cared to read a map or travel south; they would never know the state stretches 100 miles in length.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 5

Snow during Christmas time is rare, so I took a few pictures around Wilmington tonight. *Wilmington*'s Grand Opera House is on Market Street and is one of the cornerstones to redeveloping Market Street into the next big place in the city. The Opera House was built in 1871 in the French Second Empire style with a cast-iron facade. You can see the full thread of my pictures from tonight HERE.












lmcm1990 said:


> Beautiful house. Is it legal to take pix of houses?


I guess so, I don't see why not.



HOME in D-ware said:


> I can't help but think of the people who drive through on I-95 and guess they have seen the whole state. I know they must drive the 18-23 miles and complain about the one or two tolls they have to pay (two of the four in the entire state). The signs for Middletown, Dover, and the beaches probably stike them as places minutes away. Unless they cared to read a map or travel south; they would never know the state stretches 100 miles in length.


I agree, many criticisms are unwarranted. You are probably right in that people probably think that Dover is a 15 minute drive from the Christiana Mall, and the beach is another 10 minutes farther. We can all agree that Delaware is small going north/south (after all, it can be driven in 2 hours), but it's not like flying through from Maryland to New Jersey in 15 minutes.

By the way, whenever you hear anyone complain about 2 tolls in Delaware, tell them that there is really one. The Delaware Memorial Bridge is run by the Delaware River & Bay Authority, and you'll notice that the Delaware Memorial Bridge toll is just like tolls for Philadelphia: you have to pay to leave New Jersey. New Jersey gets blamed for the tolls on the Ben Franklin Bridge, Commodore Barry Bridge, etc, but for some reason Delaware gets blamed for the Delaware Memorial Bridge.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 6

Old Victorian merchants' homes on 2nd Street in the bayside town of *Lewes*.










_QUESTION:_

What would everyone like to see me do in 2008?
~Continue with Delaware pictures, once a day
~Do pictures from anywhere that I have taken pictures of, once a day
~Do two threads, one for each of the above
~Something else

I was considering posting pictures of any place around the world that I have been, since finding new pictures from Delaware could be tough, but now I think that I may have plenty to continue posting just Delaware pictures through 2008. There might be repeat pictures in 2008, though. What is everyone's opinion?


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ maybe you could put a mixture of both Delaware pics and your random pics and put them in a thread together.

i think that would work nicely. :cheers:


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

The last 2 (especially the one of the opera) are awesome.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Matt, you've already created an incredible photo archive of the First State. I'd strongly encourage you to look into publishing your DE work in print form. I'd be quite happy to see you continue the DE thread for 2008, but as an alternative, I might suggest expanding into the DelMarVa-PA-NJ territory. You've put some interesting PA and MD stuff on, I believe. I don't recall any NJ (maybe you stay outa there). Although I know you've done some picture studies of Upstate NY, I'd see that as too far afield for a regional Mid-Atlantic photo thread. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

I got a fever and the only prescription is more Delaware!!!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 7

The Golden Fleece Tavern, on the corner of State Street and The Green in *Dover*, is the birthplace of Delaware. This building is a recreation of the original Golden Fleece Tavern, which was torn down in the 1800's. It was here that Delaware officials decided to ratify the Constitution, making Delaware the first state on December 7, 1787. Delaware is 220 years old today.

Happy Delaware Day!










Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> Happy Delaware Day!


there's a Delaware Day? Or did I get it wrong??


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

The very first Delaware Day was on December 7, 1787. On that day delegates from the colony were the first to agree with the terms in the new United States constitution. They signed Delaware into the rank of the first state. For five days, Delaware was the one and only state of America. Between a quick decision and the short distance to Philadelphia, it all fell into place for Delaware. 

IMO, our leaders were the first to believe in a constitution that has been recognized as one of the best in the world. This was just the beginning of many wise decisions by Delaware politicians who have made our state a pretty good place to live.

Happy 220th Delaware Day!!!


----------



## eksekseksg3 (Oct 21, 2007)

Personally next year i'd love to see the same thing as this time. But seeing as you would probably run out of things to shoot...ehhhh...pictures from all different places really wouldn't interest me.... just personal opinion.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, actually, please note that in 1787 Delaware was Not a colony! The United States were brought into being with the Declaration of Independence of 1776 and subsequently functioned under the country's first national constitution, The Articles of Confederation. One might only add that prior to the Declaration of 4 July 1776, the colonies of British North America functioned as United Colonies, albeit loosely so, from the convening of the First Continental Congress. Delaware, however, only came into being as a full-fledged political entity on the same scale as the other 12 colonies just shortly prior to the Declaration of Independence, as only at that point did the three lower counties of Pennsylvania finally and completely separate themselves from the PA executive (the lower counties already had their own legislative assembly since the beginning of the 18th Century). Now here's a question: I've read somewhere that DE was the also the first state to ratify the Articles of Confederation, but can anyone dig up any authoritative citation for that assertion?


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanx for the history lesson


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

lmcm1990 said:


> Thanx for the history lesson


indeed


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 8

Christmas decorations at the front of Hercules Plaza, Hercules' world headquarters, which is located on 13th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 9

Beach houses facing Delaware Bay on Bay Avenue in the old fishing community of *Slaughter Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 10

A stately house on 11th Street in *Wilmington*'s Wawaset Park neighborhood.










Here's another option which I thought about and might be the best option:

I would keep the "Daily Delaware Photo" thread as is, and continue to post just Delaware pictures. I think I could put up 365 new pictures for 2008, and worry about 2009 when we get there. As for photos of other places, I would like to do something, since I have lots of pictures of places in the Northeast US and other places in North America. I think I would do it as an ongoing blog, with groups of photos every once in a while, as opposed to one picture a day. It would be like Taller, Better does with his "Hot Off The Press" thread. What does everyone think of this?


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd certainly like to see you continue the daily DE pics. Also, can you possibly go back and refresh the ones that have disappeared from the thread from earlier in the year? Sorry if you've already done this, as I haven't looked back over the earlier ones in a while, but last time I did, a number were no longer there.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 11

The doors of Mount Salem United Methodist Church, located in Rockford Park in The Highlands section of *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1879.












doctorjef said:


> I'd certainly like to see you continue the daily DE pics. Also, can you possibly go back and refresh the ones that have disappeared from the thread from earlier in the year? Sorry if you've already done this, as I haven't looked back over the earlier ones in a while, but last time I did, a number were no longer there.


Thanks for reminding me, I've been meaning to go back and redo posts where the image doesn't work any more.

I am leaning very heavily towards what I mentioned earlier, where I would continue this thread as is, and create a new thread for pictures of other places. The other thread would be more blog-like, so that I won't be burdened with having to post every single day. It will also allow me to be more flexible, meaning that I could post 2 or 10 or 20 pictures per post if I wanted. This thread would basically be like what Taller Better does with his "Hot Off The Press" thread in the Cityscapes section. Does anyone think this is a bad idea? If not, I think I will go with this.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

^^ I worked in Hercules Plaza for awhile. It has to be one of the nicest buildings in Wilmington. The place can stand up to the new buildings any day. I love the parks on the north and south sides of the building and how they are connected by the huge atrium that splits the building in two.

I now work in the WSFS Bank Center.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

I'd like to see some from the entire region.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 12

The entrance to Hotel DuPont, *Wilmington*'s premier hotel, on 11th Street.


----------



## RaulTampa (Jul 18, 2007)

Matt, for what it's worth I like your suggestion. For us fans of the Daily De photo, we definitely don't want to see it go but understand that you're adoring fans want to see more pictures from other places. Your suggestion is a perfect compromise.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 13

The "Christmas Light House", 1054 Red Lion Road in the *Red Lion* area, is a modern attraction and tradition in Delaware. Rich Faucher, the owner of the house, and his family have been putting up lights for 28 years. The family starts puting up lights the weekend after Halloween and goes continuously through November in order to beat the deadline of being ready for Thanksgiving. The arrangement does not stop with Christmas lights on the house or in the yard, though. Faucher has gotten the U.S. Postal Service and the Delaware Division of Motor Vehicles to recognize his house as "1 Santa Claus Lane, North Pole". Faucher dresses as Santa, and gets the Delaware State Police to fly a helicopter around his house, announcing the arrival of Santa (Santa arrives at 6:30 on December 15 this year). Faucher has had his home featured on Oprah and on the front cover of USA Today in previous years, and his display is considered to be one of the biggest displays in the nation.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 14

Houses on Sycamore Street in the Union Park Gardens neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice pix. I'd like to see the DuPont hotel is all it's splendidness (In other words, a full pic).


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

the 'christmas house' has a little bit too much of everything :nuts:

I like the more decent decoration with advent wreaths of the other buildings... but each to his own


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 15

Businesses on Market Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 16

The entrance to the Residences at Rodney Square, on *Wilmington*'s Market Street overlooking Rodney Square.












lmcm1990 said:


> Nice pix. I'd like to see the DuPont hotel is all it's splendidness (In other words, a full pic).


I think I have put up a full picture of the DuPont Building, the building that houses the Hotel DuPont. The DuPont Building also houses Theatre N, and offices for the DuPont Company, so it has several uses.



fettekatz said:


> the 'christmas house' has a little bit too much of everything :nuts:
> 
> I like the more decent decoration with advent wreaths of the other buildings... but each to his own


I also like the sophistication of wreaths and traditional decorations. Still, you can get a feeling of how much time is put into preparing the Christmas Light House, and kids really love the place, so I have to say that I enjoy all of the lights as much as I do other decorations.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

^^I thought the DuPont building housed the DuPont theater (stage theater) and the Nemours building housed Theater N (screen theater). Anyhow, all three DuPont buildings (DuPont, Nemours, and Brandywine) are architectural treasures in the city of Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 17

Houses and businesses along Federal Street in *Milton*. Milton is known as the "Holly Capital of the World", because more holly wreaths were made here than anywhere else. The American Holly is coincidentally the state tree of Delaware.












HOME in D-ware said:


> ^^I thought the DuPont building housed the DuPont theater (stage theater) and the Nemours building housed Theater N (screen theater). Anyhow, all three DuPont buildings (DuPont, Nemours, and Brandywine) are architectural treasures in the city of Wilmington.


You're right, I had a mental lapse. I was drained from my trip down to Tennessee over the weekend.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> I also like the sophistication of wreaths and traditional decorations. Still, you can get a feeling of how much time is put into preparing the Christmas Light House, and kids really love the place, so I have to say that I enjoy all of the lights as much as I do other decorations.


each to his own... but I'm glad that our neighbours are more 'decent'


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Matt, thanks for refreshing the older pictures. I just sent the link for this thread to a friend in England and am about to send the link to a friend in Lithuania.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 18

Decorations adorn the street lamps along Market Street in *Wilmington*, with the vibrant colors of the Ships Tavern Mews drawing the center of attention in the Ships Tavern neighborhood.












doctorjef said:


> Matt, thanks for refreshing the older pictures. I just sent the link for this thread to a friend in England and am about to send the link to a friend in Lithuania.


Glad that you like the thread enough to show it to other people. I have only gotten through to page 7 as far as re-uploading pictures goes, so there might still be a few that need to be fixed.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 19

A house on Baynard Boulevard in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 20

Rowhouses on 3rd Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 21

Showfall in Center City *Wilmington*.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

^^ That pic is awesome :drool:


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)

looks very nice...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 22

The Caesar Rodney Statue in Rodney Square in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 23

The Christmas Light House on Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*. Over one million Christmas lights are used on the house and property.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 24

Waiting for Santa in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 25

Merry Christmas from *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 26

*Wilmington*'s Christmas tree in Rodney Square, with the Caesar Rodney statue in the background.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

nice, typically north american


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

yes, looks beautiful


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 27

DuPont Hall, in *Newark*, is the building that completed the symmetrical layout of The Green on the University of Delaware campus. The building had its facade moved out to the east walkway, which made it symmetrical with Gore Hall in relation to Memorial Hall. The new construction was completed in 2002.


----------



## Beware (Oct 30, 2007)

*" Astounding, Wilmington! "*


----------



## Evergrey (Mar 12, 2005)

simply incredible.. Delaware is one of our most precious treasures


----------



## Raleigh-NC (May 17, 2004)

I see that this thread remains strong and vibrant :applause: The December 31st aerial is simply marvelous!!!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 23

A stained-glass window in Old Swedes Church in *Wilmington*. Old Swedes Church is the oldest church in the nation that has been in continuous use. The church dates back to 1698.












Evergrey said:


> simply incredible.. Delaware is one of our most precious treasures


I wouldn't quite say that it's one of the nation's best treasures, especially when compared to places like Philadelphia, Boston, the Grand Canyon, Alaska, and so on. It has a lot of stuff that is as nice as you can find in many other places, though.



Raleigh-NC said:


> I see that this thread remains strong and vibrant :applause: The December 31st aerial is simply marvelous!!!


It was a good way to end 2007, I think.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 24

Brandywine Academy is located on Vandever Avenue in *Wilmington*'s Brandywine Village and is the one of the oldest buildings in the neighborhood. The structure dates back to 1798 and has been used as a school for Brandywine Hundred, a sunday school for mill workers' children, and a polling place.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Very nice work mate!


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

So what's the Brandywine Academy building now? Is it accessible to the public? And isn't that a pretty dodgey location -- is it safe to walk around during the day? Anything else nearby worth seeing?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 25

Cokesbury Church is an old Methodist church built in 1869. The church was built on the site of a Methodist meeting house on Seashore Highway at Cokesbury Road in the farmland *near Georgetown*. 












doctorjef said:


> So what's the Brandywine Academy building now? Is it accessible to the public? And isn't that a pretty dodgey location -- is it safe to walk around during the day? Anything else nearby worth seeing?


Brandywine Academy is used as a neighborhood community center, I believe. Other than that, I think it is just preserved but not really used. It is in a sketchy area, so seeing it at any time is kind of hard; I ran into a few bums when I walked down Vandever Avenue taking this and other pictures. You can park at Brandywine Village Park, right where Market Street bends after you've crossed the Market Street Bridge.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 26

Looking north up The Green in *Newark* at the University of Delaware. Wolf Hall is towards the center, and DuPont Hall is on the right.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice pics...

what's the meaning of your avatar?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 27

Rowhouses on 20th Street in *Wilmington*'s Brandywine Village neighborhood.












fettekatz said:


> nice pics...
> 
> what's the meaning of your avatar?


It means "Philadelphia Eagles good, Dallas Cowboys bad". The Eagles and Cowboys have a very bitter rivalry. I will actually be changing this avatar soon, though, since the NFL season is almost over.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

The cars out there look pretty decent, but isn't Brandywine Village a pretty bad part of the city?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 28

Houses on Mount Vernon Street in *Smyrna*.












doctorjef said:


> The cars out there look pretty decent, but isn't Brandywine Village a pretty bad part of the city?


It is, sort of. The northeast part of the neighborhood is probably the worst area in the city; 22nd & Lamotte Streets is the epicenter of drug activity in Wilmington. The surrounding area is very dangerous, although a good portion of this dangerous area falls into the neighborhood commonly called "Prices Run". Obviously, crime is going to spill over into other parts of the neighborhoods on occasion, so the area on 20th Street where the pictures was taken (near the Ninth Ward, near Tatnall Street) is more dangerous than, say, Wawaset Park, but it not known for being a center for crime or drugs.

Here is a map showing what I am talking about. Brandywine Village is roughly the red area; the pink area is where there is the most crime.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks, Matt. As usual you're a font of information. It's sad about Brandywine Village really, since it does include historical structures, but is close to being a no-go area. My impression is that St John's Cathedral (Episcopal) at this point largely functions as a sort of mission to a blighted area (their choir school in particular is geared to providing opportunities to impoverished kids), while having no real geographical parochial constituency and not really being a site where most people will venture even for special, occasional services.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 29

The Hartly Supply Company, an old store dating back to the late 1800's or early 1900's in the western Kent County town of *Hartly*. You can see the entire thread on Hartly HERE.












doctorjef said:


> Thanks, Matt. As usual you're a font of information. It's sad about Brandywine Village really, since it does include historical structures, but is close to being a no-go area. My impression is that St John's Cathedral (Episcopal) at this point largely functions as a sort of mission to a blighted area (their choir school in particular is geared to providing opportunities to impoverished kids), while having no real geographical parochial constituency and not really being a site where most people will venture even for special, occasional services.


It is sad that the area can't grow. It would be a very vibrant and interesting neighborhood if there wasn't any crime. The abundance of stone buildings makes it one of Wilmington's more unique neighborhoods.

I think that the neighborhood will turn around, though. 22nd & Lamotte Streets is easily the most dangerous intersection in the city, with around 7 homicides on that intersection alone in 2006. Drive-bys on rival drug-dealers and even on random people occur on occasion. The neighborhood is so infested with drug dealers that they are even out in full force early on Sunday mornings; several of them approached my car and/or knocked on my window when I stopped at stop signs on the side streets in that area while taking pictures. Anyway, regarding 22nd & Lamotte, an entire row of abandoned rowhouses that were drug-dealing havens were torn down last year, and will be replaced by new rowhouses. Hopefully this starts to send a message that criminals will be hunted down and gotten rid of, and honest citizens will get their neighborhood back. Interestingly enough, I was doign some research on Delaware history down in Dover, and the section of 22nd Street between Market & Lamotte was known as "Shanghai Row", which conveys a sense of a rougher lifestyle.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 30

Old millworkers' houses on Dorcas Lane in *suburban Wilmington*, just a few feet from Wilmington's Rockford Park and within walking distance of the old mills along the Brandywine River.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 31

New houses on Speakman Place on the site of the old Speakman factory in the *Wilmington* neighborhood of Eastlake.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 1

The Washington House condos are being built on Main Street in *Newark*, and will feature upscale units with upscale retail on the ground floor.


----------



## Zracer (Feb 2, 2008)

I have spent six solid hours going through this thread with this conclusion:

Sir, I would like to add my kudos to those who came before me. I am a lifelong resident of Delaware, having lived mainly in Wilmington and the suburbs, but for some periods of time in lower Delaware as well. You have represented Delaware quite well.

But most of all, I would like to commend you on your photography. You have an ability to bring out the character in buildings, structures, and landscape that went previously unnoticed by me even after having personally bypassed these scenes hundreds of times in my lifetime.

In addition, the historical information that you supplied with several of your works of art had me scratching my head and saying to myself "so that's what that was all about". I love your work and will be following it from now on.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 2

Houses on Main Street in *Little Creek*.












Zracer said:


> I have spent six solid hours going through this thread with this conclusion:
> 
> Sir, I would like to add my kudos to those who came before me. I am a lifelong resident of Delaware, having lived mainly in Wilmington and the suburbs, but for some periods of time in lower Delaware as well. You have represented Delaware quite well.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Any personal favorites? Also, be sure to check out the links in my signature. I have some other photo threads and there are some nice discussions on Delaware.


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

Stret? is that like a road or avenue in Delaware? lol

kidding Matt...nice collection going here, I'd like to go to Wilmington sometime if I ever get down there. You going to hit up the Delaware beaches this summer and show us some of the hunnies in the sand? :nuts:


----------



## exwilmingtonian (Feb 21, 2008)

*Greenbank Mill*

You continue to make me feel foolish! I lived within a couple of miles of the Greenbank Mill and never knew it was there (that I remember.) I'll have to go visit next time I'm home. By the way, have you been to the renovated Blue Ball farm on Concord Pike?


----------



## aquasax (Jul 27, 2006)

*HEY!*

^^Nothing wrong with fans of the SUPERBOWL XLII CHAMPION NEW YORK GIANTS moving to the area! You've got to respect a fan that stays true to thier hometown team even though they've moved! I wouldn't expect you to become a Giants fan in you moved to NY (Nor would I want you to become one...)


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 28

Houses on Wilbur Street in *Newark*.












exwilmingtonian said:


> You continue to make me feel foolish! I lived within a couple of miles of the Greenbank Mill and never knew it was there (that I remember.) I'll have to go visit next time I'm home. By the way, have you been to the renovated Blue Ball farm on Concord Pike?


Not yet, even though I drive past that barn a lot.



aquasax said:


> ^^Nothing wrong with fans of the SUPERBOWL XLII CHAMPION NEW YORK GIANTS moving to the area! You've got to respect a fan that stays true to thier hometown team even though they've moved! I wouldn't expect you to become a Giants fan in you moved to NY (Nor would I want you to become one...)


I would rather see people stay loyal to their teams, but I would also prefer to be in the company of fellow Philly fans.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 29

Since today is Leap Day, and only comes along once every 4 years, today's picture is a little different. Since we all get an extra day this year, today's picture is wider, and includes a little more to see.

A Summer day in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 1

The Windsor Tower and Compton Towers, housing projects in *Wilmington*.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

Coldspring said:


> Does the State of Delaware support Wilmington as its largest city by far? The city seems to be doing better than some of its sister communities Chester, PA; Camden, NJ and even Trenton, NJ.


Yes, state officials do recognize Wilmington as the center of commerce for Delaware. I think it's no different than the relationship between any other state and its largest city. It's the people of Delaware that give no support toward their city. To many, Wilmington is just another town that you don't want to associate with. Suburbanites feel the city stands alone across an imaginable boundry. They don't seem to realize that their communities have developed around the focal point of Wilmington. The direct suburbs are seen as independent places when in reality they are far from it. It's obvious to me that the city is the center of the local infrastructure, culture, and economy. 

I think Wilmington has always been in better shape than places like Chester, Camden, and Trenton. At times Wilmington wasn't far behind cities like Baltimore and Philadelphia. You should have picked that up during your history explorations. Though you did only metion the more modern and lower points of Wilmington's past. Be sure to check us out again. I bet you will find yourself repeating what so many visitors tend to say. "I had no idea!"


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 2

The Main Street Galleria on Main Street in *Newark*. The structure was built in the 1990s.












HOME in D-ware said:


> Yes, state officials do recognize Wilmington as the center of commerce for Delaware. I think it's no different than the relationship between any other state and its largest city. It's the people of Delaware that give no support toward their city. To many, Wilmington is just another town that you don't want to associate with. Suburbanites feel the city stands alone across an imaginable boundry. They don't seem to realize that their communities have developed around the focal point of Wilmington. The direct suburbs are seen as independent places when in reality they are far from it. It's obvious to me that the city is the center of the local infrastructure, culture, and economy.
> 
> I think Wilmington has always been in better shape than places like Chester, Camden, and Trenton. At times Wilmington wasn't far behind cities like Baltimore and Philadelphia. You should have picked that up during your history explorations. Though you did only metion the more modern and lower points of Wilmington's past. Be sure to check us out again. I bet you will find yourself repeating what so many visitors tend to say. "I had no idea!"


I think that people see Wilmington as just another place inasmuch that there is no hostilities between people that choose to live in the city and people that choose to live in the suburbs. People that live in Wawaset Park or The Highlands don't look down on people that live in Pike Creek or Brandywine Hundred, and people that live in Pike Creek or Brandywine Hundred don't see people that live in Wawaset Park or The Highlands as snobby or stuck-up.

The concept that people confine themselves to their very local areas is not new. Whether it's people in Pike Creek shopping only in the Pike Creek or Chruchman's Crossing area, Brandywine Hundred people shopping on Concord Pike and in the Talleyville area, or people in Center City Wilmington looking to shop only on Market Street, it is something that can be sen in any metro area and any section in that metro area. I wouldn't look at it as a slight on the city of Wilmington.

Downstate, it seems that some people don't like Wilmington too much because Northern Delaware is the center of attention. It makes sense, since Wilmington is the population center of the state and is the home of several regional, national, and eve international corporations. Still, it's understandable that people in Lower Delaware get upset that their area gets ignored sometimes.


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> March 2
> 
> The Main Street Galleria on Main Street in *Newark*. The structure was built in the 1990s.
> 
> ...


though its not perfect theres something about Main Street in Newark that i like, and no its not an old time MainStreet feel. It could be better if it were more built up, like vertically


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> February 21
> 
> Rowhouses on Madison Street in *Wilmington*'s Ninth Ward.
> 
> ...


Not exactly but the house closet to you on the right looks like some of the older houses in Chelmsford.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 3

Infill on a little street, Zebley Place, in the Ninth Ward section of *Wilmington*.












WA said:


> though its not perfect theres something about Main Street in Newark that i like, and no its not an old time MainStreet feel. It could be better if it were more built up, like vertically


Main Street Newark is pretty nice. The mix of businesses, restaurants, and bars makes it kind of interesting. I still would rather have the Stone Balloon still standing, though. What an icon.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 4

Pulaski Triangle in *Wilmington*, with Oak Street on the left and Maryland Avenue on the right.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 5

Houses on Maplewood Street in *Bethany Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 6

A labyrinth, which Christians used in Medieval times to help block outside distractions from the mind, sits in front of Old Swedes Church on the East Side of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 7

A tin roof house on Commerce Street in *Kenton*. To see the entire thread for Kenton, click HERE.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 8

A house on Main Street in *Kenton*.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

xzmattzx said:


> I have one; I'll send it to you in the next couple of days. The skyline that you are referring to is the Sea Colony. It is technically not in Bethany Beach; it is in an unincorporated area called Middlesex Beach. But, it is pretty much Bethany Beach.


Oh thanks! I forgot i posted this! thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 9

New rowhouses are incorporated into the old rowhouses on Scott Street in *Wilmington*'s Little Italy.












MDguy said:


> Oh thanks! I forgot i posted this! thanks!


Check your private messages.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 10

Old College Hall, built in 1834, on Main Street at South College Avenue on the University of Delaware campus in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 11

Rowhouses on 5th Street in the Hilltop neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 12

The Octogonal Schoolhouse, along Delaware Route 9 at *Cowgill Corner*, opened up in 1836 as Pleasant Hill Academy.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 29

The New Castle Farmers Market, along U.S. Route 13 near *New Castle*, is a local place to get a wide assortment of strange items.










Be sure to check out my Urban Photo Blog


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 30

Duplexes on Baynard Boulevard in *Wilmington*.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> March 28


^^ It's shots like these that makes a local do a double take. I love photos of Wilmington that are out of the ordinary. More photos from the not so typical vantage points and at night, PLEASE. I need to take some myself one day.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 31

A house on Arthursville Road at *Fords Corner*, an intersection north of Hartly in Kent County.












HOME in D-ware said:


> ^^ It's shots like these that makes a local do a double take. I love photos of Wilmington that are out of the ordinary. More photos from the not so typical vantage points and at night, PLEASE. I need to take some myself one day.


I plan on doing more nighttime pictures, but I like to take them point-and-click style, rather than carrying around a tripod and looking like a nerd/idiot. I am still working on perfecting point-and-click pictures under the manual mode on my camera, so until I know what works best, there won't be quite too many night pictures. That one picture of Old College Hall that I put up about a week ago was point-and-click, so they are getting crisper and clearer, but again, I want to perfect it.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 1

*Wilmington*'s Old Town Hall on Market Street.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

Buena Vista, along U.S. Route 13 near *Bear*, was built in 1842 by John M. Clayton. Clayton was the Secretary of State of Delaware, was a U.S. Senator, and was the U.S. Secretary of State during Zachary Taylor's administration. Clayton negotiated the Clayton-Bulwer Treaty of 1850 with Britain, which assured that ships of all nations could use a future canal across Central America to connect the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

A house on Baynard Boulevard in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

Tonight is the season opener for the Wilmington Blue Rocks, *Wilmington*'s minor league baseball team. The Blue Rocks are a single-A affiliate for the Kansas City Royals. The team was named after the original Wilmington Blue Rocks of the 1950s, who were named after the Blue Rock Milk Company, who were named after the bluish rocks found in the hilly area around and north of Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

Dusk falls on a house at 10th & Harrison Streets in the Cool Spring section of *Wilmington*.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

I came down the new section of Justison Street heading to the game Friday night. That was pretty cool. The skyline view from Frawley keeps changing and for the better, IMO. The added density looks amazing, and I can't wait until the other buildings of Justison Landing are constructed along with the Children's Museum. Who knows what will come after that.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

The Brandywine Mill Race and Brandywine River running through *Wilmington*, with the Van Buren Street Bridge on the left.












HOME in D-ware said:


> I came down the new section of Justison Street heading to the game Friday night. That was pretty cool. The skyline view from Frawley keeps changing and for the better, IMO. The added density looks amazing, and I can't wait until the other buildings of Justison Landing are constructed along with the Children's Museum. Who knows what will come after that.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

Rolling green hills along Little Baltimore Road near *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

Houses on King Street in *Wilmington*. St. Patrick's Roman Catholic Church is on the left.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

Alexander Alley, a grass-paved street in *New Castle* that was used in colonial times to provide access from Water Street (now The Strand) to the wharves on the Delaware River.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

Houses on Van Buren Street in the Ninth Ward in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

Flowering trees in Josephine Gardens, in *Wilmington*'s Brandywine Park.


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

I like the last pic. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 12

The azaleas get ready to bloom along a path at the Winterthur Country Home & Estate *near Greenville*.












WA said:


> I like the last pic. Keep up the good work!!


I was going to tell you to visit Josephine Gardens now, since they're blooming now, but I just remembered that you're in Massachusetts. In any case, this is the time of year when the trees flower, which makes the park look really nice.


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

Yea im in Massachusetts but i"ll be going down to DC in May for a family members graduation at GW and we should be staying in Wilmington for awhile on the way back up.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 13

A house on Delaware Avenue in The Highlands section of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 30

The gardens at the Gibraltar mansion in The Highlands section of *Wilmington*.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

I was over at the Gibralter gardens a couple of days ago. The garden avenue that proceeds down from the gates you see in the picture is really impressive. It's so sad that the house is just falling apart. I do understand that there have been efforts for the last several years to find a partner to help save the house, but it really looks like it is terminally decaying in situ.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 1

The 33-foot statue of Our Lady Queen of Peace sits on the property of Holy Spirit Roman Catholic Church near *New Castle*. The church is near Delaware Route 9 and I-295, and so the statue greets people as they enter Delaware from New Jersey. The idea of a statue of Mary in Delaware came after two separate statues had made brief tours of the United States. Both statues were placed in Rodney Square in Wilmington for a short time, and huge crowds from all over the East Coast came to see them. The popularity of the statue convinced people in the Catholic Diocese of Wilmington to have a statue built to reside in the state permanently.












doctorjef said:


> I was over at the Gibralter gardens a couple of days ago. The garden avenue that proceeds down from the gates you see in the picture is really impressive. It's so sad that the house is just falling apart. I do understand that there have been efforts for the last several years to find a partner to help save the house, but it really looks like it is terminally decaying in situ.


The gardens are really nice. There are nice layers and pockets of yard area all over, which is pretty nice for a small area. The house is abandoned, but it looks like it isn't in too bad shape for 10 to 15 years of neglect.

I did a short photo tour of Gibraltar last year. You can see it HERE.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 2

A house on Norris Road in *Alapocas*, a neighborhood just outside of the Wilmington city limits.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 3

Delaware Park Racetrack is a horse-racing track located between Delaware Routes 2 and 4, in the *Stanton* area. The track is host to the Delaware Oaks and Delaware Handicap, among other races. Delaware Park is also known as a training site for many top-notch horses. Many successful Triple Crown horses have had ties to Delaware Park in recent years. Afleet Alex, who won the 2005 Preakness Stakes and 2005 Belmont Stakes, and Barbaro, who won the 2006 Kentucky Derby, both won their first career races at Delaware Park. The trainer for Hard Spun, the 2007 Kentucky Derby runner-up, is based at Delaware Park. 2003 Kentucky Derby and 2003 Preakness Stakes winner Smarty Jones has also raced at Delaware Park. A few horses in today's Kentucky Derby, including Adriano and Eight Belles, have ties to Delaware Park.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

*Another Heart Wrenching Horse Race for Delaware Area Fans*

That was really a strange turn of fate for Eight Belles. The ole’ girl had it in her heart to put on a good show, even if it was to much for her to bare. 

Rick Porter of Wilmington was the owner of the amazing filly. Both the trainer Larry Jones and the jockey Gabriel Saez are based at Delaware Park. Saez was voted Del Park’s apprentice jockey for last year. Some other notable jockeys that have been regulars at Delaware Park in the recent past are Jeremy Rose, Ramon Dominguez, and Mario Pino.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 4

Point-To-Point was held on the Winterthur Museum & Country Estate grounds today in the heart of *Chateau Country*. This was the 30th Anniversary of this Delaware tradition, and the various events made for a fun day. Some events included the Rolls Royce, Bentley, and Stanley Steamer showcase, the parade of historic carriages, the Budweiser Clydesdales, and, of course, timber races and flat races.












HOME in D-ware said:


> That was really a strange turn of fate for Eight Belles. The ole’ girl had it in her heart to put on a good show, even if it was to much for her to bare.
> 
> Rick Porter of Wilmington was the owner of the amazing filly. Both the trainer Larry Jones and the jockey Gabriel Saez are based at Delaware Park. Saez was voted Del Park’s apprentice jockey for last year. Some other notable jockeys that have been regulars at Delaware Park in the recent past are Jeremy Rose, Ramon Dominguez, and Mario Pino.


It's too bad that Eight Belles had to be euthanized. No one ever wants to see a horse suffer a bad injury like that.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 5

The Gibraltar mansion gardens in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 6

Rolling hills in White Clay Creek State Park in the *McClellandville* area, north of Newark.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 7

Constitution Park, at the corner of State & North Streets in *Dover*.


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice pics, keep up the good work!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 8

Looking west down Ramsey Road in *Chateau Country*. Granogue, one of the many DuPont mansions in northern Delaware, is in the background on the top of a hill.












WA said:


> Nice pics, keep up the good work!


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 9

The DuPont Country Club's clubhouse, along Rockland Road in *Rockland*. The DuPont Country Club was founded in 1920 and was expanded from 9 holes to 18 holes in 1924. The current clubhouse was built in 1949. DuPont Country Club is considered the best golf course in Delaware, and one of the best in the entire Northeast. The club was the host of the McDonald's LPGA Championship from 1994 to 2004, and the tournament's offices are still at the country club. Club officials intend on bringing back the tournament in the future.


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> May 8
> 
> Looking west down Ramsey Road in *Chateau Country*. Granogue, one of the many DuPont mansions in northern Delaware, is in the background on the top of a hill.
> 
> ...


I love that pic, sort of looks like France


----------



## Commissaire Maigret (Apr 30, 2008)

everything so....perfect!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 10

Today is the third and final day of the Flower Market, a *Wilmington* tradition held in Rockford Park since the 1950s, and held in Cool Spring Park before that. Rockford Tower is opened up to the public during the festival, and the city's skyline is visible from the observation deck.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 11

A house on 5th Street at Kent Street in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 12

A house on The Mall in the village of *Ardentown*, a Single Tax Community. For the full thread on Ardentown, click HERE. Also, full threads are up for Ardentown's sister cities of Arden and Ardencroft.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 13

The RV Russell W. Peterson, a research vessel that was at sea off of Rehoboth Beach studying wind patterns for the proposed wind farm to be built by Bluewater Wind, sits aground on the beach at *Bethany Beach*. One crewman died on the shipwreck. Across the state, rescues had to be made by the Coast Guard, and coastal areas were evacuated as the storm surge came onto land, as a Noreaster pounded Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 14

A house in the woods on April Lane in *Ardencroft*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 15

Another picture of the shipwrecked RV Russell W. Peterson in *Bethany Beach*. The Sea Colony highrises are in the background.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 16

Azaleas and bluebonnets in the gardens of the Winterthur mansion *near Greenville*.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

WA said:


> I love that pic, sort of looks like France


The DuPont family thought the rolling countryside of northern New Castle County, DE and southern Chester County, PA was more like France than anywhere in America.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

I believe those are Bluebells in your pic of 16 May. Bluebonnets are the state flower of Texas and are a member of the lupine family. You can see quite tall, cultivated lupines at local nurseries here in Wilmington (Old Country Gardens had quite an eye-catching assortment the last time I was there). The bluebells at Winterthur are identified as "Spanish bluebells", per one of the little signs I saw there.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

These sweet little houses. I could easily see myself moving there.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 17

Townhouses along Christina Landing Park at the Riverfront in *Wilmington*.












HOME in D-ware said:


> The DuPont family thought the rolling countryside of northern New Castle County, DE and southern Chester County, PA was more like France than anywhere in America.


I don't know if they thought that the Brandywine River Valley was more like France than any other place in the U.S., since I haven't heard of them comparing it to other American places, but you are correct in that they tought that it was very much like the French countryside that they left. This, along with others comparing it to the English countryside, earned it the name "Chateau Country".



doctorjef said:


> I believe those are Bluebells in your pic of 16 May. Bluebonnets are the state flower of Texas and are a member of the lupine family. You can see quite tall, cultivated lupines at local nurseries here in Wilmington (Old Country Gardens had quite an eye-catching assortment the last time I was there). The bluebells at Winterthur are identified as "Spanish bluebells", per one of the little signs I saw there.


You're probably right, I knew that it was a flower with "blue" in the name and "bluebonnet" was the only thing that I could come up with in my head.



Bahnsteig4 said:


> These sweet little houses. I could easily see myself moving there.


Any particular day that seemed interesting to you? I think all of the places look nice, but that's just my homerism.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 18

Looking up at the Chase Manhattan Centre, *Wilmington*'s tallest building.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 19

An abandoned DuPont blackpowder mill along the Brandywine River on the Hagley Museum property, near *Montchanin*. The wooden roof, now rotted away, was slanted towards the Brandywine so that the occasional explosions would be directed into the river, as opposed to hitting other mill buildings and starting a chain reaction.


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

HOME in D-ware said:


> The DuPont family thought the rolling countryside of northern New Castle County, DE and southern Chester County, PA was more like France than anywhere in America.


Interesting


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome photos kay:

I'm still very eager to visit.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 20

The Chase Center on the Riverfront, a convention center located next to Frawley Stadium in *Wilmington*. The building was originally an exhibition hall, but oculd only attract a few national exhibits.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

The annual Antiques Show at the Chase Center in the fall is a worthy event! Expensive stuff but of the highest quality -- lots of really fine colonial/early federal Philadelphia and New England furniture.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 21

An old house on Atlantic Avenue in the Sussex County hamlet of *Clarksville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 22

A house on School Road in *Alapocas*, just outside of Wilmington.


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

Beautiful house. Keep up the great work!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 23

The foot of Clinton Street in the Nwe Castle County canal town of *Delaware City*.












WA said:


> Beautiful house. Keep up the great work!


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 24

Upscale businesses on Kennett Pike in *Centreville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 25

There's no better way to spend Memorial Day weekend than at the beach. Here's a picture of people enjoying a Summer day in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 26

The Delaware Memorial Bridge War Memorial, north of *New Castle*, is visible from I-295 as you approach the Delaware Memorial Bridge and New Jersey. The Delaware Memorial Bridge was named after those soldiers who died in action during World War II and the Korean War. Across the front of the Bridge War Memorial it reads, "Inscribed here are the names of those valliant men and women of the state of Delaware and the state of New Jersey who gave their lives in the service of the United States of America during World War II and the Korean War in whose memory this Delaware Memorial Bridge is dedicated".


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 27

The Brandywine River as it passes through *Chateau Country*.


----------



## monkey1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Amazing photos. I didn't realize there's so much to Delaware. I've always zipped past on the way to D.C.!. Next time , i won't.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 28

The doorsteps of the Terry House, built around 1860, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*.












monkey1 said:


> Amazing photos. I didn't realize there's so much to Delaware. I've always zipped past on the way to D.C.!. Next time , i won't.


Yes, Delaware is definitely worth more than a 10 minute drive-through on the way into Maryland. I suggest a short detour off of I-295 or I-95 to see a little bit of colonial New Castle, of our biggest city of Wilmington, or of the University of Delaware campus in Newark.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 29

Delaware state office buildings on the edge of The Green in *Dover*.


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice Pics!!! What I dont understand is why Loockerman St. in Dover can't be like Main St. In Newark. Dover even has more colleges. It would be nice to see lots of people even if 90% college kids in Downtown Dover.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 30

Rounded duplexes on 14th Street in the Midtown Brandywine section of *Wilmington*.












WA said:


> Nice Pics!!! What I dont understand is why Loockerman St. in Dover can't be like Main St. In Newark. Dover even has more colleges. It would be nice to see lots of people even if 90% college kids in Downtown Dover.


I think it has to do with the campuses. Main Street in Newark is right in the middle of the UD campus. Delaware State and Wesley are a little distance away from Loockerman Street; Delaware State moreso. Loockerman Street just isn't within walking distance of Del State. Also, Del State's enrollment is around 4,000, while UD's is around 17,000.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 31

Eagle Roll Mills on the Brandywine River in the Eleutherian Mills complex near *Montchanin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 1

Bungalows on Highland Avenue in the old streetcar suburb of *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 2

Part of The Green on the University of Delaware campus in *Newark*. Gore Hall is in the center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 3

The old Rising Sun Tavern on Harmony Street in *New Castle*. The little window on the side was installed in the building centuries ago so that the tavernkeeper could serve alcohol to a man who was banned from entering the building by the town officials.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 4

Houses on Washington Street in *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 5

A small railway connecting mills to provide a way to move raw materials between buildings on the DuPont Company's Eleutherian Mills site near *Montchanin*.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great work as always mate - it's appreciated!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 6

Bungalows on Beech Avenue in the Wilmington suburb of *Elsmere*. You can see the entire thread on Elsmere HERE.












FREKI said:


> Great work as always mate - it's appreciated!


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 7

A small, old public alley that used to lead to the wharves on the Delaware River in old *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 8

Today is the first day of the 2008 Italian Festival in *Wilmington*'s Little Italy section. The festival is claimed to be the largest ethnic festival on the East Coast. Each year, the festival takes on the theme of an Italian city. Last year's theme was Ancient Rome, and so a statue was created to be the centerpiece of the Roman celebration.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 9

The Toyota Pro Beach East Volleyball Tour was in *Dewey Beach* this past weekend, giving locals and beachgoers a chance to watch beach volleyball.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 10

421 Market Street, recently renovated by Buccini/Pollin, is now set to become one of the more prominent buildings along *Wilmington*'s under-rehabilitation Market Street.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 11

An antique shop on Kennett Pike in the New Castle County hamlet of *Centreville*.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

I think I'd call Centreville a village, rather than a hamlet. It's got a few too many businesses, buildings and homes for hamlet status!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 12

Meding & Sons is a seafood store along Delaware Route 1 in the *Lynch Heights* area, near Milford. The place is best known for its huge replica of a ship propeller.












doctorjef said:


> I think I'd call Centreville a village, rather than a hamlet. It's got a few too many businesses, buildings and homes for hamlet status!


"Village" is probably more acurate, but I think that "hamlet" also works well because it conveys that Centreville is unincorporated.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 29

Looking out from the sand dunes of *Lewes* at the Delaware Bay and the breakwater wall.












HOME in D-ware said:


> Sure ships pass through the C & D Canal. Cargo ships, car carriers, oil tankers, and sometimes cruise ships can be seen trudging along. The number is probably a handful a day, so it's not extremely busy. This seems odd since almost half of the ship traffic for Baltimore uses the canal and Delaware River instead of the Chesapeake Bay.
> 
> Fact:
> The Chesapeake & Delaware Canal is the 2nd widest canal in the world (450 feet), although it is one of the shortest in length (14 miles). Only the Suez Canal in Egypt is wider.


Interesting, I never knew that about the width.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 30

The grave of Peter Spencer is located in Peter Spencer Plaza on French Street in *Wilmington*. Peter Spencer is known for havig started the first independent Black church in the United States, was he founded on French Street near his burial site, and also started the oldest African American festival in the nation. The August Quarterly was started in the early 1800s, and was held on Sundays, when slaves had the day off from their masters and were allowed to congregate and have celebrations. The August Quarterly is being held this weekend in Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 31

St. Patrick's Roman Catholic Church on King Street in *Wilmington*. My sister had her wedding at St. Patrick's this past afternoon.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 1

There is no better way to spend Labor Day than at the beach, like these people are doing in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 2

A sunset in *Yorklyn* closes the door to a great Delaware Summer.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 3

On September 3, 1777, the Battle of Cooch's Bridge was fought *near Newark*, along the banks of Christina Creek. The battle, which is more of a skirmish, was an attempt by local militia to stall the British forces as they marched towards Philadelphia from Elkton, Maryland. The battle took place in this field and in the enbankments along the creek, which Patriot forces used for cover. Patriot forces were greatly outnumbered, and eventually gave way to the British, but the battle slowed down the British just enough to give General Washington some more time to prepare up the road.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 4

A house on Mt. Vernon Street in *Smyrna*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 5

Houses and businesses on Market Street in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 6

A house overlooking Rockford Park on Red Oak Road in the Highlands section of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 7

Salem United Methodist Church on Church Street in *Selbyville*.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

^^

The big brick house that sits on the bend in the road and across from Rockford Park was the old Bancroft farmhouse. That was back when the park and Highlands neighborhood was part of their farmland and the Bancroft Mills on the Brandywine were booming just down the road.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 8

Houses on Front Street in the Sussex County portion of *Milford*.












HOME in D-ware said:


> The big brick house that sits on the bend in the road and across from Rockford Park was the old Bancroft farmhouse. That was back when the park and Highlands neighborhood was part of their farmland and the Bancroft Mills on the Brandywine were booming just down the road.


Interesting, I never knew that. Even I don't know everything about Delaware.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Yesterday's drive through Delaware*

I had a business meeting in Christiana yesterday morning, so after lunch I took a roundabout scenic drive back to Philly through northern Delaware. I drove past suburban communities, but more interesting were some of the tiny villages with main streets lined with old Victorian homes. Real Norman Rockwell Americana! There were some lovely farms and pastures that typify the bucolic American rural landscape ...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 9

Delaware's Swedish history is forgotten by many, but there are some that still remember our first colonists. Here, a Swedish flag adorns an old house on Greenbank Road and Newport Gap Pike in the streetcar suburb of *The Cedars*, which was built near the old Brandywine Springs Amusement Park.












phillybud said:


> I had a business meeting in Christiana yesterday morning, so after lunch I took a roundabout scenic drive back to Philly through northern Delaware. I drove past suburban communities, but more interesting were some of the tiny villages with main streets lined with old Victorian homes. Real Norman Rockwell Americana! There were some lovely farms and pastures that typify the bucolic American rural landscape ...


Glad that you liked it. I'm guessing that one of the places that you went through was Centreville? It's a tiny village with a few Victorian homes, and there is plenty of rolling countryside surrounding it.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 10

A house on Ayre Street in *Newport*.










You can see the entire thread for Newport HERE.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 11

On this somber anniversary, we remember the firefighters and police officers who risk their lives for us. The oldest surviving firehouse in *Wilmington* is the Number 5 firehouse, built in 1893. The firehouse, known as the Water Witch Company in the late 1800s and early 1900s, is on Gilpin Avenue in the Forty Acres neighborhood.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

No, I think I was drving on Lancaster Pike through Brackenville and environs, because I ended up over the border in Avondale, PA. But I know the area around Winterthur, and it is lovely!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 12

The old offices for Harlan & Hollingsworth sits on the corner of Water & West Streets at *Wilmington*'s Riverfront. The office building was completed in 1912 and is one of the few buildings left from the Harlan & Hollingsworth shipyard.












phillybud said:


> No, I think I was drving on Lancaster Pike through Brackenville and environs, because I ended up over the border in Avondale, PA. But I know the area around Winterthur, and it is lovely!


Did you take Old Lancaster Pike through Hockessin, or Lancaster Pike? There are a few nice houses on Old Lancaster Pike, which might be what you were referring to earlier. Lancaster Pike through Hockessin is not very picturesque, though.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe it was Old Lancaster Pike. I can't remember.

For the next three weeks I will be working in Bear, DE and commuting every day some 45 miles each way!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 13

Houses built by the holly industry on Federal Street in *Milton*.












phillybud said:


> Maybe it was Old Lancaster Pike. I can't remember.
> 
> For the next three weeks I will be working in Bear, DE and commuting every day some 45 miles each way!


Yuck. Good luck with I-95; it is a real mess near Christiana Mall until the I-95 and I-295 split (at "the sandbox"). I use I-95 to get from my dya job in Newark to my coahing job in Wilmington, and the weaving from out-of-staters switching to get to the Interstate that they need always slows things up.

If you're going to be down here a lot, one thing that I would recommend is diverting into New Castle some afternoon. If you've never been there, you're in for a real treat. It is a gem. Even if you have been there, it's worth seeing again. I like going there every once in a while myself. What's nice about getting to New Castle from Bear and then heading back to Philly is that you can use Route 13, and the cheapest gas in the state is there. The gas along Route 13 is actually cheaper than most gas stations in New Jersey. Check wilmingtongasprices.com for exact location of the cheapest gas. Then, you can use Route 273 or Route 141 to get into New Castle.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 30

Houses on Lower Snuff Mill Road in *Yorklyn*. These houses were most likely company houses for employees of the nearby National Vulcanized Fibre Company's factory complex on Red Clay Creek.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 1

The view from a Center City *Wilmington* roof looking north shows the canopies of trees in Brandywine Park, and some houses and apartment buildings in the Ninth Ward and Triangle neighborhoods.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 2

Houses on Lake Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 3

A small stone house on Snuff Mill Road near *Centreville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 4

A patch of houses on Rising Sun Lane in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 5

A house on Ocean Drive, with a view over the sand dunes of the Atlantic, in *South Bethany*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 6

Mount Lebanon United Methodist Church, on Mount Lebanon Road in *Rockland*. The church was built in 1834 with Brandywine granite, and was covered with whitewashed stucco in the early 1900s. Stained glass windows were added in 1934, and the belfry was added in 1936.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 7

A house on Broom Street near Baynard Boulevard in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 8

Old houses line Thatcher Street in *Frankford* as the road heads toward the hamlet of Omar.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Where are Frankford and Omar? And BTW, what do you consider to be the most picturesque/worthwhile off-the-beaten track villages to visit in Sussex?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 9

Duplexes on South Chapel Street in *Newark*. These duplexes were most likely company houses for the Continental Fibre Plant. The houses have been modernized and renovated now so that they appear to be new houses.












doctorjef said:


> Where are Frankford and Omar? And BTW, what do you consider to be the most picturesque/worthwhile off-the-beaten track villages to visit in Sussex?


Frankford is just off of Route 113. Frankford borders Dagsboro and both of those are just south of Millsboro, which in turn is just south of Georgetown. Omar is just a crossroads settlement with a name, maybe a mile east of Frankford.

One off-the-beaten-path place in sussex County is Bethel. The whole town is a historic district, so apparently it's pretty nice. I'm actually driving down to that area of Delaware (southwest corner) tomorrow for fun and am planning on taking pictures of Bethel. Another place that's a little off the beaten path is Milton. Milton is a very charming town with a decent amount of Victorian houses. It also has a little bit of that rural Delaware grit as well. I consider it off the beaten path simply because you have to get off of Route 1 and go through real farmland (albeit only for 2 or 3 minutes) to get there. It's easier to bypass Milton for the beach than a place like Milford or Frederica, which are just off of the highway.


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

Beautiful pics as usual, I actually used to live less than 5 minutes away from Bethel near Woodland Ferry


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 10

The Arden Craft Shop Museum, on Cherry Lane facing the Arden Green, in *Arden*.












WA said:


> Beautiful pics as usual, I actually used to live less than 5 minutes away from Bethel near Woodland Ferry


Nice. I made it to Bethel, and thought about taking the Woodland Ferry for fun, but I wanted to go to the beach one last time for the year, so I had to skip it. I'll do that another time.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 11

Old company houses on Chapel Street in *Newark* for workers at the Continental Fibre Plant. The house on the right was my house when I attended the University of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 12

This house, in the Heritage Park neighborhood in the *Pike Creek* area, was where I grew up as a kid.


----------



## Maikuljay (Jul 13, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> October 8
> 
> Old houses line Thatcher Street in *Frankford* as the road heads toward the hamlet of Omar.


Curiously do you any idea what a house like this may be worth? Ballpark figure? 

I'm from the other side of the world but i am very interested.. your pictures make it look so classic American, the same thing that t.v has captured and fed to me over the years..


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 13

Porches along Bancroft Parkway in *Wilmington*.












Maikuljay said:


> Curiously do you any idea what a house like this may be worth? Ballpark figure?
> 
> I'm from the other side of the world but i am very interested.. your pictures make it look so classic American, the same thing that t.v has captured and fed to me over the years..


It depends on the place. The big house with the old paint is probably pretty cheap, because Frankford is a dot-on-the-map farm town. The house and land would be cheap because not many people want to live in the middle of nowhere. If that same house were located in an older suburb, maybe 10 minutes from a decent-sized city, it would probably sell for over twice as much as it would in a little farm town.

As-is, I bet that house in Frankford is worth $300,000 to $400,000. It's big and has plenty of room, and the county has been in a housing boom, which brings the price up, but having to fix the house yourself would bring the price down a little.


----------



## Maikuljay (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, very interesting stuff.. thanks for the info!..


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 14

Trussum Pond, along with nearby Trap Pond, are considered to be the northernmost parcels of cypress swamp in the United States, farther north than the more well-known Great Cypress Swamp on the border with Maryland. While Trussum Pond and Trap Pond are small, they nevertheless contain several cypress trees, which can be seen without going too far into the swamps. Trussum Pond is located about 3 miles southeast of *Laurel*.












Maikuljay said:


> Wow, very interesting stuff.. thanks for the info!..


No problem


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 15

Duplexes on Monroe Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 21

The woods in Alapocas Run Park, in thr *Alapocas* area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 22

Rolling hills of *Chateau Country*, at Brandywine Creek State Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 23

A farmstead on Centre Road near *Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

Woodlands near Flemings Landing Road in the *Taylor's Bridge* area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 25

The Bancroft Mills, along the Brandywine River in *Wilmington*, from Alapocas Run Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

Farmland along Delaware Route 14 in the *Vernon* area.


----------



## Maikuljay (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww.. i got to the end.. oh well.. ill wait for more pics.. 

lol it took me 3 days through work hours but I managed to see them all.. again.. Really loving this thread!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 27

The George Read II House, built in 1801 and located on The Strand in *New Castle*. Happy Thanksgiving!












Maikuljay said:


> Awww.. i got to the end.. oh well.. ill wait for more pics..
> 
> lol it took me 3 days through work hours but I managed to see them all.. again.. Really loving this thread!


Thanks for checking it out again!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 28

The WSFS Bank Center, from H.B. DuPont Park in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 29

A house on Clark Street in *Harrington*. A Norfolk Southern locomotive passes through town on the right.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> The WSFS Bank Center, from H.B. DuPont Park in *Wilmington*.


^^

Well that sure is a familiar sight.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 30

A meadow in the woods near Red Clay Creek in *Ashland*.












HOME in D-ware said:


> ^^
> 
> Well that sure is a familiar sight.


Your place of work, I'm assuming?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 1

The Reedy Island Rear Range Lighthouse is located along Taylor's Bridge Road near *Taylor's Bridge*. The lighthouse was built in 1908 to help ships go up the dredged channel in the Delaware River. The shed for the lightkeeper's house is next to the lighthouse.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 2

Rowhouses on Geddes Street at Sycamore Street in the Union Park Gardens section of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 3

An old brick house on Seashore Highway along Collins Mill Pond near *Coverdale Crossroads*.


----------



## Maikuljay (Jul 13, 2008)

Does it not snow this time of year? at this particular place? I assumed there would be white powder everywhere.. 

Delaware being on the Eastern side of the u.s and all.. the December 2 photo looks like it's getting cold.. does it snow around Christmas time in most of Delaware? what about NY? if so is it every year? 

I expected snow in London visiting at the start of the year but apparently that doesn't happen very often.. I was a little shocked..


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 4

The Christmas Light House is located at 1 Santa Claus Lane, off of Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*. The house and property use some of the most Christmas lights of any house in the nation, and the house has become part of Delaware culture. The owner of the house has become so well-known for his work on his house and his hospitality to sightseers of his house, that he has been named the state's official Santa Claus.












Maikuljay said:


> Does it not snow this time of year? at this particular place? I assumed there would be white powder everywhere..
> 
> Delaware being on the Eastern side of the u.s and all.. the December 2 photo looks like it's getting cold.. does it snow around Christmas time in most of Delaware? what about NY? if so is it every year?
> 
> I expected snow in London visiting at the start of the year but apparently that doesn't happen very often.. I was a little shocked..


Snow in Delaware is rare for this time of year. We usually get snow just in January and February, and maybe a little bit in early March. Snow in November and December is rare here because warm air coming up the coast from the Outer Banks area and the tropical Atlantic (basically the same general paths as hurricanes) keeps temperatures up enough to keep precipitation from turning into snow. Other cities and states in the area (Maryland, Philadelphia, New Jersey, New York City to a lesser extent) also get this movement of warm air. Sometimes, there will be warm air over Greenland, which means a trough of cold air over the entire eastern U.S., and that can bring temperatures down enough for snow. That is what happened a couple weeks ago, when we got our first November snow in 39 years (albeit less than half an inch, or somewhere around a centimeter outside of the U.S.0. That trough of cold air is supposed to stick around for a while in December, which could mean enough cold air for snow. There is a chance of snow in Delaware this weekend, but it will probably end up being a cold rain.

In any case, I will start using pictures of snow just because I am transitioning into my Christmas pictures. The last few pictures have still had fall colors, but they have also had Christmas wreaths on the houses and whatnot. Tonight's picture pretty much means that Christmastime is officially here for me. So, since Christmas just isn't Christmas without snow, there will be the occasional snow picture from now until Christmas is over, and even past that, until March.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Matt, does that last sentence in your reply mean that you are continuing this thread into 2009? Great if you are. I look at it every morning.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 5

The old Daniel L. Herrmann Courthouse, on King Street in *Wilmington*, across from Rodney Square, was the county courthouse when built in 1916 until a bigger courthouse was built in 2004. After being used by private companies for a few years, the building was returned to city government, and will be put to government use again.












doctorjef said:


> Matt, does that last sentence in your reply mean that you are continuing this thread into 2009? Great if you are. I look at it every morning.


I will be. I was going to announce it on a big day, like Thanksgiving or something, but I kept forgetting to do that. This is as good a time as any to mention it.

There will be one change for 2009, though. It is getting too hard to use a brand-new picture every day. So, I will start using pictures that I have used before. I figured that a 2 year cycle where pictures can only be used once is long enough. I will still be using new pictures, as well.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

^^

Now doesn't that look like city hall? Following the statement in your narrative about the building’s return to city government, I hope that now it will gain the title.

And, yes, I once held an intern position for a company located in the WSFS Bank Center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 19

A house on Old Lancaster Pike in *Hockessin*.












Þróndeimr said:


> Waaay to extreme.
> 
> Nice collections of pics xzmattzx.


It's definitely over-the-top, but kids love it and it's still fun even as an adult to walk around his property and see all of the themes and lights that he has.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 20

The Wilmington Institute Library, with the Residences at Rodney Square in the background, from Rodney Square in *Wilmington*.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> December 20
> 
> The Wilmington Institute Library, with the Residences at Rodney Square in the background, from Rodney Square in *Wilmington*.


I have noticed but never really took into consideration the 25-foot tall wooden doors that enclose the main entrance to the Wilmington Institute Library. I’ve seen them both closed and both open (allowing the inner glass façade to be seen), but you have a photo showing only the left door in closed position. It gives you a better sense of their size. 

You forgot to mention that our city’s main Christmas Tree is shown in the foreground of the last pic. I wonder why the lights weren’t merrily glowing?

Great seasonal pics. kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 21

Buckley's Tavern, on Kennett Pike in *Centreville*, is an upscale restaurant that is a favorite of the rich living in Chateau Country and surrounding areas.












HOME in D-ware said:


> I have noticed but never really took into consideration the 25-foot tall wooden doors that enclose the main entrance to the Wilmington Institute Library. I’ve seen them both closed and both open (allowing the inner glass façade to be seen), but you have a photo showing only the left door in closed position. It gives you a better sense of their size.
> 
> You forgot to mention that our city’s main Christmas Tree is shown in the foreground of the last pic. I wonder why the lights weren’t merrily glowing?
> 
> Great seasonal pics. kay:


Oops, I forgot about that. Oh well. Yeah, I'm not sure why the lights weren't on that night; it would've made the scene much better. Maybe they didn't want lights shorting out or something?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 22

The statue of Caesar Rodney in *Wilmington*'s Rodney Square.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 23

*Wilmington*'s Christmas tree in Rodney Square on a quiet, snowy night. The statue of Delaware patriot Caesar Rodney is in the background.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 24

*Wilmington*'s Christmas tree on Christmas Eve.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 25

The Nativity scene at St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington*. Merry Christmas!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 26

The old post office that fronts Rodney Square in *Wilmington* is now part of the Wilmington Trust Building.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 27

Looking out over a salt marsh at Prime Hook National Wildlife Refuge, near *Primehook Beach*.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Very serene. Keep truckin, Matt.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 28

The gargoyles on Carillon Tower, near *Fairfax*. The Nemours Carillon Tower was built in 1936, and is the burial site of A.I. DuPont.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 29

A purple wooden house on 4th Street in old *New Castle*.












i_am_hydrogen said:


> Very serene. Keep truckin, Matt.


Will do!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 30

The geographic middle of the state of Delaware is located in a field near the intersection of Delaware Routes 12 and 15, south of Dover and west of Frederica, near *Scrap Tavern Crossroads*. The approximate location has been marked along Route 12.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 31

The highest point in the state of Delaware is the Ebright Azimuth, located along Ebright Road in *Brandywine Hundred*, just feet away from the border with Pennsylvania. The Ebright Azimuth has an elevation of 447.85 feet (136.5 meters) above sea level, and is arguably the most unique high point in the United States. The Ebright Azimuth is the only high point that can be looked down on, which is possible because the landscape across the border in Pennsylvania has an altitude of 448 feet or more. Also, because the Ebright Azimuth is not the top of a hill, and is just a small point of land that is inches higher than the surrounding land, geologists and geographers took more time to determine the highest point than they did for any of the other 49 states, and Delaware's highest point was the last to be officially marked. Finally, some people who live in the nearby Dartmouth Woods subdivision created piles of dirt to give them the highest point in the state of Delaware. The National Geodetic Survey put an end to the highest point dirt pile contest by declaring that the official highest point had to be a natural occurance, and not manmade.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 1

Happy 2009 from Delaware's state capitol building in *Dover*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

Old barracks at Fort Miles, an old World War II fort near *Lewes* used to protect the Delaware Bay from Nazi U-Boats.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

Beach houses on Bayshore Drive in *Broadkill Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

Buildings on Commerce Street in *Kenton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

A house on Edgehill Road in *Westover Hills*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

A house on Whittier Road in the Brandywine Hills neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 7

St. Patrick's Convent on 14th Street at French Street in *Wilmington*. The convent was built in 1927 and is now used as a parish community center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 8

Roby United Methodist Church, on Main Street at 2nd Street in *Leipsic*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

An old Victorian house on State Street in *Dover*.


----------



## starman1695 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Matt - What kind of camera do you use for these shots?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 10

Looking down Port Mahon Road towards the Delaware Bay at *Port Mahon*, an old fishing site.












starman1695 said:


> Hi Matt - What kind of camera do you use for these shots?


A lot of my pictures were taken with a Canon A570 IS, but I broke that back in the Fall, so now I have a Canon A590 IS.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 11

Cochran Grange is a farmhouse on Middletown Warwick Road in *Middletown*. The house was built in 1834 during the proliferation of the peach industry in the area, and the house was once the home of John Price Cochran, who was Delaware's 45th Governor from 1875 to 1879.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 12

Looking out at the suburban area of *Pike Creek* from White Clay Creek State Park.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*"Kishinev Heights"*



xzmattzx said:


> December 31
> 
> The highest point in the state of Delaware is the Ebright Azimuth, located along Ebright Road in *Brandywine Hundred*, just feet away from the border with Pennsylvania. The Ebright Azimuth has an elevation of 447.85 feet (136.5 meters) above sea level, and is arguably the most unique high point in the United States. The Ebright Azimuth is the only high point that can be looked down on, which is possible because the landscape across the border in Pennsylvania has an altitude of 448 feet or more. Also, because the Ebright Azimuth is not the top of a hill, and is just a small point of land that is inches higher than the surrounding land, geologists and geographers took more time to determine the highest point than they did for any of the other 49 states, and Delaware's highest point was the last to be officially marked. Finally, some people who live in the nearby Dartmouth Woods subdivision created piles of dirt to give them the highest point in the state of Delaware. The National Geodetic Survey put an end to the highest point dirt pile contest by declaring that the official highest point had to be a natural occurance, and not manmade.


Interesting stuff!

This week I am working just a mile or so from this spot as the company I work for has an office near the intersection of Naaman's Road and Concord Pike.

What is with all the signage identifying the subdivisions and "mini" neighborhoods all over Delaware? You can't drive down any street without seeing names like "Chanin" and "Tarleton" and "Brandywine Knoll" and "Naaman's Gardens" etc etc.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 13

A duplex on Gilles Street in the *Wilmington* neighborhood of Union Park Gardens.










Also, be sure to check out my other Delaware thread, located HERE.




phillybud said:


> Interesting stuff!
> 
> This week I am working just a mile or so from this spot as the company I work for has an office near the intersection of Naaman's Road and Concord Pike.
> 
> What is with all the signage identifying the subdivisions and "mini" neighborhoods all over Delaware? You can't drive down any street without seeing names like "Chanin" and "Tarleton" and "Brandywine Knoll" and "Naaman's Gardens" etc etc.


Are you referring to the blue signs, or the actual neighborhood signs/displays at the entrances?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 14

Houses on Main Street in *Little Creek*.










Be sure to check in on my other Delaware thread (HERE). I'll be showing a different place on every page.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 15

Houses on The Strand in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 16

An old warehouse along the Brandywine River in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 17

Old College, one of the University of Delaware's buildings in *Newark*. Old College is used mainly by Arts professors and History professors as offices, and some classes are also held in the building.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 18

Old stone walls show historic property lines in the *Chateau Country* area of northern Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 19

The old Hockessin School No. 107 was a colored school on Mill Creek Road in *Hockessin*. In 1954, Bulah v. Gebhart was a case that challenged segregation in Delaware schools. Shirley Bulah was a student who had to either walk to Hockessin School No. 107 or be driven to her school, even though a bus that took Whites to their school drove past her house. The Bulah v. Gebhart case was joined with Brown v. Board of Education in the U.S. Supreme Court and was used to overturn segregation nationwide.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> January 13
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the blue signs, or the actual neighborhood signs/displays at the entrances?


The blue signs, which I assume are official and put there by the State of Delaware. It seems that all over the entire state there are named subdivisions ... that nearly every couple of blocks has some sort of name.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 20

Today, Delawarean Joe Biden takes the Oath of Office and assumes the Vice-Presidency of the United States. Biden lives near *Greenville*. Here, the guest house at the entrance to his property can be seen from the road.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 21

A labyrinth in front of Old Swedes Church in *Wilmington* was installed in the last few years in order to kindle a medieval form of meditation. The labyrinth is believed to sooth the soul and get the walker to block out the outside world.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 22

A general store on Arthursville Road in *Hartly*.


----------



## KDML105 (Dec 10, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> What is nice about St. Anthony's is that it's such a nice church that is just your regular neighborhood church. When you factor in the cultural history of the church and how it serviced Little Italy and how it hosts the enormously successful Italian Festival, it's something to treasure.


I can attest to that; my father's family lived (and his parents still live) on Clayton between 9th and 10th in Little Italy. (As a sidenote, all of my family members are Filipino... which is shown in the facade of my grandparents' house in Little Italy because it is adorned with a Filipino flag, haha.) As a result, my family's parish was St. Anthony's for the majority of my childhood in Delaware and it never ceased to amaze me how steeped in tradition, yet so down-to-earth, the church and its members were. And of course, the Italian Festival is always something to catch if I'm back up in Wilmington during the summer, especially since it's only a three-minute walk from my grandparents' front porch.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 15

Memorial Hall, in the middle of The Green in *Newark*. Memorial Hall was built in 1924 as a memorial to University of Delaware students that died in wars, such as World War I. The building connected the men's campus with the women's campus when the two schools were combined.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 16

A house on Kent Street in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 17

Houses on Bradnywine Boulevard in *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 18

*Wilmington*'s Old Town Hall on Market Street. Old Town Hall was built in 1799 was was used as Wilmington's town hall until 1916.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 19

A house on Clayton Street in *Dagsboro*.


----------



## Maikuljay (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, This house is magnificent ^^ What would one of these be worth? looking at ballpark figure?


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

In that part of the state it could well be possible to pick up that baby for not more than US$450,000 and quite possibly somewhat less. If there's some sort of real estate boom on in Dagsboro - a really small town - and the house has had loads of updating with all the modcons, it might go for as much as $550.000 -- but it's really unusual to find these older houses in small town south Delaware selling for that much (from my searchs of real estate listings). In that part of the state, only one or two towns - including Lewes, the oldest settlement in the state - will command substantially bigger prices for such fine old homes. Although newly built houses aren't terrifically expensive in that area of Delaware (save for the beach towns), they are likely to command a higher price than these wonderful old houses.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 20

A house on Adams Street in *Delaware City*.












Maikuljay said:


> Wow, This house is magnificent ^^ What would one of these be worth? looking at ballpark figure?


Doctorjef did a pretty good job answering the question. I have not been in the position of looking for a house down in lower Delaware, so I'm going to take his word as well.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 21

Houses on Breck's Lane in an old millworkers' community once known as *Henry Clay Village*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 22

The Red Men Lodge, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The lodge was built in 1894.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 23

The Saturday of Memorial Day weekend marks the unofficial start to Summer. When Summer arrives, thousands of Delawareans head to the beach towns along Route 1 in Sussex County. One of the bigger beach towns is *Rehoboth Beach*, which is known for its boardwalk, among other things.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 24

Buildings on Main Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 25

The Delaware Memorial Bridge War Memorial, located north of *New Castle*, is visible from I-295 as you approach the Delaware Memorial Bridge and New Jersey. The Delaware Memorial Bridge was named after those soldiers from Delaware and New Jersey who died in action during World War II and the Korean War.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 26

A house on Sewell Street in *Felton*.










You can see the entire thread on Felton HERE.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 27

Harvesting equipment working a field at *Church Hill Village*, a crossroad west of Milford.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Despite its flatness, I find the farmland of lower Delaware really lovely during the summer when it's planted with crops. Always enjoy that aspect on trips downstate to the beach


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 28

Rolling hills near Brandywine Creek State Park in *Chateau Country*.












doctorjef said:


> Despite its flatness, I find the farmland of lower Delaware really lovely during the summer when it's planted with crops. Always enjoy that aspect on trips downstate to the beach


I like it as well. The drive is kind of interesting, for being somewhat short and giving the impression of being pretty plain. After you pass the Air Force base, you cross over the marshland of the St. Jones River, and you can smell the salty air, and then you pass farmland, and then you pass roads that lead to tiny bayside settlements, and then you pass Milford and more farmland with some little crossroads along the way, and then you're at the beach towns.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Rehomo*

It was mentioned somewhere else, but to folks not familiar with Delaware, *Rehoboth Beach* is very popular with gay people (okay, I'll be politically correct and say L/G/B/T people). It's sorta like Provincetown or Key West. In fact, it's nickname is _REHOMO_. :lol:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 29

Houses on Main Street in *Ellendale*.


----------



## WA (Jan 31, 2008)

Great Pics!!! Alot about DE I didnt know about.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> August 9
> 
> St. Elizabeth's Roman Catholic Church, on Clayton Street in *Wilmington*. The parish was founded in 1908 and is the first parish in the United States named after the mother of Mary. The church was dedicated in 1947.


Well that sure is a familiar sight. The light in the bell tower isn't as bright in this photo, but on most nights it's really illuminated. The church stands on a hill, so the tower can be seen from much of the area. In fact, I'm looking at the tower while typing this post, as it looms over the surrounding neighborhoods.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

St Elizabeth was Our Lady's cousin. St Ann(e) was her mother: Holy Anne, God's Gran, Pray for Us!

Matt!!


----------



## sakai (Feb 25, 2009)

BlueGold said:


> Love the photo of the Deer Park Tavern! Sentimental value, for me, and not because of it's reputation for the college crowd. Back a few generations, one of my ancestors tipped the mug a bit to much there, and met his fate behind the Deer Park.....on the train tracks. Need I say more?


you are ud alum?

im a junior here now


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 15

Surf and sand in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 16

A house on Market Street in *Bridgeville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 17

Old and new in *Wilmington*: an old Dravo crane sits along the Riverwalk, and the River Tower at Christina Landing is in the background.












WA said:


> Great Pics!!! Alot about DE I didnt know about.


Thanks!



HOME in D-ware said:


> Well that sure is a familiar sight. The light in the bell tower isn't as bright in this photo, but on most nights it's really illuminated. The church stands on a hill, so the tower can be seen from much of the area. In fact, I'm looking at the tower while typing this post, as it looms over the surrounding neighborhoods.


It really stands out in the day, like if you're driving through town on I-95. I never really knew that it was illuminated like that until a little while ago. There aren't too many great places for night pictures in Delaware.



doctorjef said:


> St Elizabeth was Our Lady's cousin. St Ann(e) was her mother: Holy Anne, God's Gran, Pray for Us!
> 
> Matt!!


You're correct; that was a mental lapse on my part. I should know my Catholic history!



sakai said:


> you are ud alum?
> 
> im a junior here now


Yes, UD alumni, and I've been out of school for about 5 years now. I have a ton of memories from UD. The school and Newark have changed so much even since my time there. For starters, you'll never experience a Mug Night at the Balloon. What times...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 18

A house and a set of rowhouses on Savannah Road in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 19

River traffic on the Delaware River off of *New Castle*. Pennsville, New Jersey, is in the background.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 20

A house on Oakwood Avenue in *Ocean View*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 21

A house on Tidewaters in *Henlopen Acres*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 22

A quiet Saturday night on Main Street in *Newark*. With the University of Delaware not yet back for the Fall semester, the bars and restaurants offer more room and quieter atmospheres for local residents, students from the Newark area, and students who took Summer session classes or worked in Newark during the Summer.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 23

Buildings on Main Street in *Clayton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 24

A house on Bedford Street in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 25

Houses on Atlantic Street in *Milton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 26

Apartment buildings on Limeric Circle in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 27

If you do not go to the beach that often, you don't have a pool in your back yard, or you don't belong to a private swim club, a local swimming hole is the best way to keep cool in the Summer. One popular swimming hole for people living in the Brandywine Hundred area is where Beaver Creek meets the Brandywine River in the Woodlawn Wildlife Preserve in *Chateau Country*. The area is popular for tubing and canoeing, swimming in the Brandywine, barbecueing, and walking through the woods or along the river.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 28

A street scene in the Southbridge neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 29

Hotels where Philadelphia Street crosses with Laurel Street in *Rehoboth Beach*. The boardwalk and ocean are in the distance.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 30

The Mispillion River in *Milford*, from the Mispillion Riverwalk.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 17

Sailor's Bethel Methodist Episcopal Church, on Main Avenue in *Bethel*. The congregation was founded in 1809, and the present church was built in 1884 as the Bethel Methodist Episcopal Church. The current name of the church comes from the name of the church that existed from 1855 until 1884. The town of Bethel took its name from this church, since the church was the place of worship for many ship captains, and since "Bethel" means "place of refuge" in Hebrew.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Matt, I can't recall whether you have a picture thread on Bethel, DE. It looks a really cute little town. If there's a thread, can you post the link?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 18

The Westminster Covered Bridge is one of five covered bridges in Delaware, with all of them located in New Castle County. The Westminster Covered Bridge is located on Ambleside Drive in the Westminster neighborhood in *suburban Wilmington*. The bridge was built in 1961.












doctorjef said:


> Matt, I can't recall whether you have a picture thread on Bethel, DE. It looks a really cute little town. If there's a thread, can you post the link?


The wonderful shipbuilding town of Bethel


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 19

Houses on SE Front Street in the Sussex County portion of *Milford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 20

A look up French Street in *Wilmington*. The Courthouse Building, to be built behind the old City-County Building, will be built in the center of the picture.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 21

*Delmar* has the distinction of possibly being the closest thing to a bi-state town in the United States. The Delmar in Delaware shares a police force, school districts, and a post office, which is seen here, with the Delmar in Maryland. Delmar celebrated its 150th birthday this past weekend, when it was settled as a railroad town where two railroads met at the border.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 22

Since the Autumnal Equinox has arrived, here is a picture of the Fall colors to come, from *North Star*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 23

Agircultural silos in *Frankford*, used to store corn and other food for chicken farms to feed their broiler chickens.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 24

A house on Central Avenue in *Laurel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 25

A house on Woodlawn Avenue in the Highlands section of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 26

Marshland near *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 27

Hermann's Meat Market, on Cleveland Avenue in *Newark*. The market has been doing business since 1962.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 28

A house on 2nd Street in *Delmar*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 29

A house on Maple Avenue in *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 30

Tubman-Garrett Park, on the Riverfront in *Wilmington*. The Pennsylvania Building, built in 1905, is on the right.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 1

Farmland on Delaware Route 54 near *Susan Beach Corner*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 2

The Louise & David Roselle Center For The Arts, on Orchard Road in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 3

Scenery in Alapocas Park, near *Alapocas*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 4

Looking up Broad Creek from the town of *Bethel*. The bridge in the distance carries Main Avenue out of Bethel to Shell Bridge Road, and was built in 1969 to replace the County Bridge, which was one of the few remaining "swing" or "pivot" bridges operated by hand when it was retired.


----------



## Maikuljay (Jul 13, 2008)

You know, i've been following this for like a year now and still everyday you surprise me.. Freaken awesome effort Matt!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 22

An old stone wall, used to delineate properties and reminiscent of property boundaries in Britain and France, sits in Brandywine Creek State Park in *Chateau Country*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 23

Horses on a farm along Barley Mill Road near *Ashland*.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Matt, I was just looking at your latest photos and reviewing random earlier pages back to the beginning of this thread. Your photos of Delaware have brought me so much pleasure, especially as I've found I've completely fallen in love with this small, wonderful state over the course of the 26 months I've lived here.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 24

A house on 11th Street in *Wilmington*'s Wawaset Park neighborhood.












doctorjef said:


> Matt, I was just looking at your latest photos and reviewing random earlier pages back to the beginning of this thread. Your photos of Delaware have brought me so much pleasure, especially as I've found I've completely fallen in love with this small, wonderful state over the course of the 26 months I've lived here.


Thanks for the kind words! Sometimes it gets tough to keep going, and sometimes I wonder if people pay attention. I'm glad to know that I've helped you see what Delaware is like, and have gotten you to like the state like I have gotten to like it.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 25

A sunset at Hoopes Reservoir, near *Mount Cuba*.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

A friend of mine visiting from England was very impressed with the beauty of the area around the reservoir and the depth of the green of the woods in summer. I've get to drive around there today to see the Fall colours.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 26

A historic house on Main Street in *Odessa*.












doctorjef said:


> A friend of mine visiting from England was very impressed with the beauty of the area around the reservoir and the depth of the green of the woods in summer. I've get to drive around there today to see the Fall colours.


Nice. The woods are nice around here, but I've never thought of them as very diverse or interesting. I like the mountains of Pennsylvania and New York more. The foliage at Hoopes is pretty nice, though. Peak colors are right now, you better get up there soon.

By the way, in relation to your comment from a couple days ago, I bet that you would like my OTHER THREAD on Delaware. What's nice about that thread is that I can go with themes, unlike this thread, which I like to keep random (and at least try to cover different parts of the state at a certain time). Some of the pictures you have seen already, but some are new. For instance, I bet you'll like the part about the peach mansions in the lower part of the county.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 27

A house on Main Street in *Little Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 28

Foliage along Tower Road in Rockford Park in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 29

Fog over the Brandywine River at *Henry Clay Village*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 30

With homecoming this weekend at the University of Delaware in *Newark*, the homecoming game will be played tomorrow afternoon at Delaware Stadium, home of the Fighting Blue Hens. Delaware Stadium was built in 1952 and has a capacity of 22,000.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 31

Arguably the most haunted location in Delaware is Fort Delaware, on *Pea Patch Island*. The Civil War fort has recently gotten national attention from ghost hunters after appearing on television a couple of times.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 1

The Welsh Tract Baptist Church, on Welsh Tract Road in *Pencader Hundred*. The congregation was founded in 1701, and the meetinghouse was built in 1746. The church is the oldest Old School Baptist church in the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 2

Houses on Third Street in colonial *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 3

A house on Red Oak Road, facing Rockford Park, in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 4

Looking down Ashland Clinton School Road, near *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 5

Houses on Market Street in *Greenwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 6

Beaches and marshland along the Delaware Bay in *Woodland Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 7

Alumni Stadium is the home to Delaware State University's football team. The stadium was built in 1957 and is on the school's *Dover* campus.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 8

The turn-of-the-century Sugar Bowl band shell, in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*, is being reconstructed, after being taken apart in 1959.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Excelentes tomas.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

xzmattzx said:


> No problem. Be sure to check out my other Delaware thread (HERE) after Thanksgiving (this Thursday over here); I plan on showing all five covered bridges in Delaware as a little Thanksgiving treat.



Yeaah….wonderful, that will be a great Thanksgiving feast……:banana:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

Houses on 3rd Street in *Harrington*.












JC. SAMPERZ said:


> Excelentes tomas.


Thanks!



durio uno said:


> Yeaah….wonderful, that will be a great Thanksgiving feast……:banana:


Coming up later today now!


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^^

Thanks...Happy Thanksgiving, mattz...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

Houses on The Strand in *New Castle*. The house in the center has big, wide windows, indicating that the first floor could have been a storefront in the late 1600s and into the 1700s. On the side of the same building is a 1700s advertisement for Ivory Soap. The advertisement is located on the wall facing Packet Alley, which was a small path that went to the docks on the Delaware River. Happy Thanksgiving!












durio uno said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Thanks...Happy Thanksgiving, mattz...


Thanks! The pictures are up now.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 27

Businesses on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. On the right is the Delaware City Hotel, built in 1826 when the Chesapeake and Delaware Canal was being dug.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 28

Marshland at the Cedar Swamp State Wildlife Management Area, near the long-abandoned bay resort of *Collins Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 29

The "new" Reedy Island Rear Range Lighthouse, on Taylor's Bridge Road in the *Taylor's Bridge* area. The lighthouse was built in 1910 to replace an earlier set of range lights, also called the Reedy Island Range. The new lighthouses were needed due to new shipping channels being dredged in the Delaware Bay.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

^^^^

...interesting, I've never seen like this one before...the middle structure was made of concrete, right?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 30

Old and new on Market Street in *Wilmington*.












durio uno said:


> ^^^^
> 
> ...interesting, I've never seen like this one before...the middle structure was made of concrete, right?


The lighthouse is all cast-iron. It is a typical range light. (A range light is a set of two lighthouses: one is shorter than the other. When you line up the lights so that one is on top of the other, then your ship is pointing straight ahead in the channel that it needs to be in.) Sometimes, range lights are ignored by lighthouse affectionados, because they are not as romantic as the lighthouses that we are used to seeing in Maine or North Carolina or elsewhere.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 1

Christmastime is here, and one of Delaware's biggest traditions, even though it isn't particularly an older one, is the Christmas Light House on Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*. The house has over one million Christmas lights on the property, and in recent years has turned on the lights for the first time with help from the Delaware State Police and a visit from Santa. The owner of the house is a Santa impersonator himself, and because of his famous house, has been named Delaware's official Santa. The Christmas Light house has sometimes been featured in national news as one of the bigger privately-run light displays in the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 2

Evans Hall, built in 1928, is located on The Green in *Newark*. The building is located across from Mitchell Hall, and with this building forms a small axis north of Memorial Hall at the University of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 3

An old house on Main Street in *Odessa*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 4

Aull's Row, on 2nd Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 5

Twin houses on Snuff Mill Row in *Yorklyn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 6

The facade of an old house on The Strand in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 7

On December 7, 1787, delegates met at the Golden Fleece Tavern on The Green in *Dover* to continue duscussing the Constitution. That day, they ratified the Constitution, becoming the first state in the United States. Today marks the 222nd anniversary of that day. Happy birthday, Delaware!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 8

A house on 17th Street in The Highlands of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 9

*Wilmington*'s Hotel DuPont is decorated with garland and lights at the entrance on 11th Street.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 10

A house on Union Street in *Milton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 25

The DuPont Country Club is located along Rockland Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The country club began in 1920. The clubhouse was built in 1949.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 26

Shadowbrook is an estate located off of Snuff Mill Road near *Centreville*. The estate was built for Henry G. Haskell in 1939, and replaced an earlier stone country house called "Stony Lonesome".


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

xzmattzx said:


> January 19
> 
> Old barns and farm buildings that can be seen along Delaware Route 300 as you enter *Kenton*.



i love seeing this one...kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 27

A waterfront scene in *Bowers Beach*.












durio uno said:


> i love seeing this one...kay:


Thanks! That one seemed almost like "filler" to me.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 28

The Edwin Reybold House, on Adams Street in *Delaware City*. The house was built in 1900.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 29

The Octogonal Schoolhouse is a one-room schoolhouse located off of Delaware Route 9 at *Cowgills Corner*. The schoolhouse was built in 1836, and was in use until 1930.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 30

A house on 11th Street in *Wilmington*'s Wawaset Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 31

A house on State Street in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 1

The Delaware Children's Museum will be opening in the old Kahunaville nightclub on the Riverfront in *Wilmington*. The museum will open in the Spring, on schedule.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 2

New Castle Presbyterian Church, on 2nd Street in *New Castle*. The congregation was formed in 1657 and the church was built in 1707.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 3

A house on Old Lancaster Pike in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 4

A house on Arthursville Road in *Hartly*, a farming community in Delaware's Amish country in western Kent County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 5

A snowy scene from Thompsons Bridge Road in *Chateau Country*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 6

A house on Westover Road in *Westover Hills*.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

I love all the old houses you've been posting. 

Is housing particularly expensive in Delaware compared to the US average? I'm sure the pricing varies greatly, but I'm talking averages.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd say that a lot of real estate here is pretty pricey in north New Castle County where the demand is the greatest, as well as at the beaches. Prices can be much better in the new developments that are eating up Delaware's farmland hno: and in the small towns of our two other counties, Kent and Sussex (if you don't get too close to the beaches). However, property taxes in Delaware are extraordinarily cheap and this is especially true for Sussex County where it is possible to have an annual tax bill of less than $1000 on a half-million dollar home.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 7

A house on Broad Street in *Middletown*.












540_804 said:


> I love all the old houses you've been posting.
> 
> Is housing particularly expensive in Delaware compared to the US average? I'm sure the pricing varies greatly, but I'm talking averages.


Doctorjef did a good job summing it up. I don't know national averages, but Wilmington and Newark are considered big bargains for being in the Bos-Wash Corridor. A rowhouse in a nice neighborhood in Wilmington is probably around $300- to $400,000, I'm guessing. New townhouses and smaller houses in the far suburbs, like Middletown, Smyrna, or Townsend, can be bought for $150- $200,000. The beach is where it gets really expensive. Prices were reasonable until maybe 15 years ago, when the market exploded. Now it's tough to find any new house within a few blocks of the beach for under $1 million. Older, "Old Delaware" houses near the beach go for almost that. And now, in the past 5 years, bay towns have become the new beach towns, as people want a house on a beach of some sort without spending as much money, so now new beach houses in bay communities like Primehook Beach or Slaughter Beach will go for as much as $500,000 because so many people are looking for a bargain.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 8

Houses on Park Place in *Newark*.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

xzmattzx said:


> January 29
> 
> The Octogonal Schoolhouse is a one-room schoolhouse located off of Delaware Route 9 at *Cowgills Corner*. The schoolhouse was built in 1836, and was in use until 1930.



xzmattzx, normally how many schoolchildren can occupy this type of building?


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

xzmattzx said:


> February 4
> 
> A house on Arthursville Road in *Hartly*, a farming community in Delaware's Amish country in western Kent County.


this type of roofing design is kind of rare, isn't?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 9

The town hall for the city of *New Castle*, on a snowy night. The town hall was built in 1826, and the walkway through the building served as the entrance for the marketplace, located in the median behind the building.












durio uno said:


> xzmattzx, normally how many schoolchildren can occupy this type of building?


I can't remember exactly, I'm pretty sure it was less than 40 though.



durio uno said:


> this type of roofing design is kind of rare, isn't?


It is kind of like a bungalow, but not really. Thhis type of roof design isn't the most common style in Delaware, but I think that you'll find it here and there. Typically, these houses were built in the 1910s, 1920s, or 1930s. The concrete blocks, in rusticated form (as opposed to smooth concrete blocks), were typical in rural areas around the country when Sears began selling concrete block-making machines in their catalogs. The housing style kind of matches the period. Bungalows can be found in larger numbers in a few of Wilmington's early suburbs, such as Elsmere.



Chadoh25 said:


> NICE!


Thanks!


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm very fond of some of the bungalows in Elsmere. They're so 1920s and rather attractive, I think. Maybe a bungalow picture, Matt?


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

xzmattzx said:


> It is kind of like a bungalow, but not really. Thhis type of roof design isn't the most common style in Delaware, but I think that you'll find it here and there. Typically, these houses were built in the 1910s, 1920s, or 1930s. The concrete blocks, in rusticated form (as opposed to smooth concrete blocks), were typical in rural areas around the country when Sears began selling concrete block-making machines in their catalogs. The housing style kind of matches the period. Bungalows can be found in larger numbers in a few of Wilmington's early suburbs, such as Elsmere.


Thanks, in my country Malaysia roof design like this is very common, especially for the houses in the rural areas (like the one in this picture), some even dating back 100 years. Some called it "Dutch style roof", not clear how they got this name..


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 10

The old post office, on 11th Street in *Wilmington*. The post office was built in 1937 facing Rodney Square, and is now a classical facade for the Wilmington Trust Center highrise.












doctorjef said:


> I'm very fond of some of the bungalows in Elsmere. They're so 1920s and rather attractive, I think. Maybe a bungalow picture, Matt?


I have some pictures from late Summer, but I like to go with the seasons (and even the weather if possible), so for now you won't see much of Elsmere. Maybe I'll drive through with all of this snow and take some Winter pictures to balance it out, so that Elsmere isn't only in July or August or September.

I do have a low-to-the-ground house that you will find very interesting, though, and will show off a picture of this house soon. I think you'll like it, and I doubt that you know that this place exists. I didn't even know about it myself until about a month ago.



durio uno said:


> Thanks, in my country Malaysia roof design like this is very common, especially for the houses in the rural areas (like the one in this picture), some even dating back 100 years. Some called it "Dutch style roof", not clear how they got this name..


That looks different than an American style. Bungalows originated from your area of the world, like India and Thailand. Obviously, the American bungalow has been americanized, and is typically in what we call a Craftsman style.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 11

The Davis Store, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The store was built and opened in 1824, and was run by two Davis families until the 1960s.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

540_804 said:


> I love all the old houses you've been posting.
> 
> Is housing particularly expensive in Delaware compared to the US average? I'm sure the pricing varies greatly, but I'm talking averages.


When I was working on Kirkwood Hwy, I would sometimes pick up the free real estate magazines to check out Delaware home prices. I would characterize home prices in Delaware as "all over the place"!!! 

An old brick home in the historic district of New Castle would be very pricey, yet mid-20th century ranchers in the newer parts of New Castle would be very modestly priced ... like $100K. Beach communities like Rehoboth, home prices are insanely expensive. A simple 100 year old row house in Wilmington could go for as little as $50K (bad neighborhood I suspect!), yet a condo in a desirable Wilmington high rise could be between half a million and a million.

Many of us in Philly retire to Delaware because we know there are some great housing bargains and life is more affordable there. I checked out some newer 1 & 2 bedroom condos off Naamans Road in Brandywine Hundred near Claymont that were very good values in the $125K to $175K range in mid rise buildings that were attractive and definitely middle class.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 12

Howard High School of Technology, on Poplar Street in *Wilmington*, was an all-Black high school that was organized in 1867 and named for General Oliver Otis Howard. The current school was built in 1928 with money from Pierre S. DuPont. Howard High School was the first secondary school in Delaware for Blacks, and one of the five schools at the center of the landmark 1954 "Brown vs. Board of Education" ruling. Before Brown vs. Board of Education, Blacks in Claymont could not attend Claymont High School, and had to be bused to Howard. Howard High School also has the distinction of being built on the birthplace of Clifford Brown, considered one of the greatest jazz trumpters in history.












Philly Bud said:


> When I was working on Kirkwood Hwy, I would sometimes pick up the free real estate magazines to check out Delaware home prices. I would characterize home prices in Delaware as "all over the place"!!!
> 
> An old brick home in the historic district of New Castle would be very pricey, yet mid-20th century ranchers in the newer parts of New Castle would be very modestly priced ... like $100K. Beach communities like Rehoboth, home prices are insanely expensive. A simple 100 year old row house in Wilmington could go for as little as $50K (bad neighborhood I suspect!), yet a condo in a desirable Wilmington high rise could be between half a million and a million.
> 
> Many of us in Philly retire to Delaware because we know there are some great housing bargains and life is more affordable there. I checked out some newer 1 & 2 bedroom condos off Naamans Road in Brandywine Hundred near Claymont that were very good values in the $125K to $175K range in mid rise buildings that were attractive and definitely middle class.



Yeah, I bet that those rowhouses in Wilmington for $50,000 were in really bad neighborhoods. Suburban New Castle is pretty bad as well, which is why housing is pretty cheap there as well.

Delawareans tend to retire in Delaware in large numbers, as well. People from the Wilmington-Newark area will move down to the beach when they are older. This trend has been going on for maybe the last 10, 15, or 20 years, which is why Sussex County has seen so many neighborhoods pop up recently.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 13

A house on State Street in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 14

Flower shops, like this one on 8th Street in the Woodlawn neighborhood of *Wilmington*, do good business on Valentine's Day.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 15

Hockessin School #107C, on Mill Creek Road in *Hockessin*, was a school for Blacks in the area during segregation. In 1951, Sarah Bulah filed a lawsuit in order to allow her daughter to use a segregated bus to get to school, which passed near their home. The case, Bulah vs. Gebhart, was combined with a lawsuit regarding Claymont High School, and went to Delaware Chancellor Collins J. Seitz, who ruled that disparities between schools for Whites and Blacks was unconstitutional. The case was appealled and eventually went to the U.S. Supreme Court, which combined it with Brown vs. Board of Education. In 1954, segregation was overturned, with Seitz's ruling being upheld by the Supreme Court. The school closed in 1959 and remained relatively unchanged since then. It is now the Hockessin Community Center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 16

The Ashland Covered Bridge, on Barley Mill Road in *Ashland*. The bridge was built in 1870 and was renovated in 2008.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ashland Covered Bridge*

That's a particularly nice photo. So representative of northern Delaware in winter.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 17

Cedars United Methodist Church, on Harrison Avenue in *The Cedars*.












doctorjef said:


> That's a particularly nice photo. So representative of northern Delaware in winter.


Thanks! The trees got in the way, in my opinion, but then they also give an idea of what the woods around here are like.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

Where is/are The Cedars? This looks an old country church but the name "The Cedars" suggests a late 20th Century suburb?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 18

An Italianate mansion on The Strand, in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1900.












doctorjef said:


> Where is/are The Cedars? This looks an old country church but the name "The Cedars" suggests a late 20th Century suburb?


The Cedars is located along Newport Gap Pike, near Brandywine Springs County Park. The Cedars was actually a streetcar suburb typical of the time. Streetcar suburbs like these typically popped up at the end of a streetcar line (in this case, the People's Railway Company, if my memory serves me correctly), and the streetcar line owner typically put some sort of attraction at the end of the line to get people to use his transportation system. Brandywine Springs Amusement Park was the attraction at the end of this particular line. The attraction then doubled as not only a way to get people to pay to use the trolley, but then it got people to pass these new subdivisions/neighborhoods/towns at the end of the line, with the hope that they would pass by it wnough and get people to fall in love with the immediate area enough to buy a lot and build a house.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 19

A house on Federal Street in *Milton*.


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Beautiful houses and places!! :drool:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 20

Rolling hills along Polly Drummond Hill Road in *Pike Creek*.












Lans said:


> Beautiful houses and places!! :drool:


Yes, Delaware's not a bad place at all!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 21

Twim houses on Delaware Avenue in the Trolley Square neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 22

The old Claymont High School, on Green Street in *Claymont*. The school was built in 1925. Claymont High School has the distinction of being the first public school in the United States to be legally integrated in a segregated state. Delaware Chancellor Collins J. Seitz determined that facilities for Blacks were not equal to those of Whites, and the state Supreme Court upheld the decision. Despite an order from the Delaware Attorney General and the Board of Education for Delaware to wait until the suit was settled in the U.S. Supreme Court, the local school board permitted the integration on September 4, 1952, when 12 Black students were admitted for the first day of school. Integration took place 20 months before the Brown vs. Board of Education decision was made by the U.S. Supreme Court.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> February 13
> 
> A house on State Street in *Dover*.


WOW! Love it.
How would you classify this? Second Empire?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 23

Barracks and guns at the old Fort Miles, in Cape Henlopen State Park *near Lewes*. Fort Miles was the largest seacoast fortification ever built in the United States, and was built in 1941 to protect the ports, shipyards, and oil refineries along the Delaware Bay and River, in cities such as Wilmington, Marcus Hook, Chester, and Philadelphia during World War II. The fort was named after Lt. Gen. Nelson Appleton Miles. Fort Miles has the distinction of being the place where the first enemy ship surrendered to the United States since the War of 1812, when the German submarine U-858 surrendered off of the coast on May 10, 1945.












540_804 said:


> WOW! Love it.
> How would you classify this? Second Empire?


I think so, but I have no formal education in architectural styles, and I don't have much informal education, either. Maybe someone can verify this?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 24

The old Conner's Store building, on Kennett Pike in *Centreville*. The structure was built in 1900 and housed the Centreville Post Office from 1900 until 1907. The ground floor now houses stores.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 25

The Louis L. Redding House, on 11th Street in *Wilmington*. Louis Redding was a Black lawyer that forced the integration of the University of Delaware in 1950, making it the first federally-funded institution to desegregate. Redding also fought on behalf of Sarah Bulah to desegregate schools in the entire state, in a case that was combined with Brown vs. Board of Education in the U.S. Supreme Court. Redding's house was located at 203 E. 10th Street, but when MBNA made plans to build their Bracebridge complex in the mid-1990s, the house was spared and movde 2 blocks away. The house will open as a museum to Louis Redding in a few weeks.












540_804 said:


> WOW! Love it.
> How would you classify this? Second Empire?


After doing a little research, this house may be Queen Anne. Many State Street houses are Queen Anne style. Again, though, I am unfamilair with architectural styles, so someone else would have a better answer.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

xzmattzx
After doing a little research said:


> Basically, the house is a variety of Victorian, which doesn't say a whole lot. The strangely named Queen Anne style (since Queen Anne died at the beginning of th 18th Century) is an American Victorian style that is characterised by lots of "gingerbread" and a round tower or turret-like feature oftentimes. The house in question does have French "Second Empire" (or simply "Empire") features such as the roof lines, though it strikes me as a simplified version and again a variety of what most people would simply identify as "Victorian". Note that the house would actually look quite Italianate if you took away the mensard roof and dormers.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 26

The Liston Front Range Lighthouse, off of Delaware Route 9 near *Augustine Beach*. The lighthouse was built in 1908 and is located near where the Delaware River becomes the Delaware Bay.












doctorjef said:


> Basically, the house is a variety of Victorian, which doesn't say a whole lot. The strangely named Queen Anne style (since Queen Anne died at the beginning of th 18th Century) is an American Victorian style that is characterised by lots of "gingerbread" and a round tower or turret-like feature oftentimes. The house in question does have French "Second Empire" (or simply "Empire") features such as the roof lines, though it strikes me as a simplified version and again a variety of what most people would simply identify as "Victorian". Note that the house would actually look quite Italianate if you took away the mensard roof and dormers.


Thanks for the help! I knew that someone would come through and give better information than I would.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 27

Hickman Row, on Hickman Road in *Claymont*. Hickman Row was built by Worth Steel for their Black workers. The rowhouses were begun in 1911 and completed in 1919. Many of the Black workers had recently moved from the South, and so land behind the houses were used for growing gardens and small amounts of crops.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 28

The gravesite of Peter Spencer, in Peter Spencer Plaza along French Street in *Wilmington*. Bishop Spencer was the founder of the Afircan Union Methodist Protestant Church, the first independent Black church in the United States. Spencer was also the founder of the August Quarterly, the oldest African American festival in the United States. The August Quarterly is a meeting of Black Christians, both free and slave when founded in 1814, to celebrate their religious and cultural heritage. Both the A.U.M.P. Church and August Quarterly were founded in Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 1

The skyline of Wilmington is visible from many vistas in northern Delaware. This view is from Videre Drive, near St. Mark's High School, in the *Pike Creek* area.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

^^ :applause:

That's a view I've always wondered about. I knew it had to be a good vantage point since several places in that area have 'skyline' in their names. Videre Drive is approximately 7 miles (11.3 km) from Center City. Too bad all of the buildings are really twice the height of what is visible.

I find it strange to see St. Elizabeth's from so far out. That's St. E's slightly right of center in front of the City/County building.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 2

The Farmington Volunteer Fire Company, on U.S. Route 13 in *Farmington*.












HOME in D-ware said:


> ^^ :applause:
> 
> That's a view I've always wondered about. I knew it had to be a good vantage point since several places in that area have 'skyline' in their names. Videre Drive is approximately 7 miles (11.3 km) from Center City. Too bad all of the buildings are really twice the height of what is visible.
> 
> I find it strange to see St. Elizabeth's from so far out. That's St. E's slightly right of center in front of the City/County building.


Thanks for the appreciation! I stumbled on this vista last Summer, and waited until Winter to get a picture without trees and whatnot.

Yes, the area has some good views. The vista from Skyline Swim Club and Skyline Middle School offers a nice view of Christiana Hospital, the Delaware City oil refinery, and the nuclear plant over in Salem on a clear day. There is actually a marker in the soccer field next to the school with a hole in it, and if you look through the hole, you can see the Wilmington skyline (although you can't see it very well nowadays, since the tree cover has grown since it was installed).

The buildings are taller than they seem, especially the Riverfront ones (wouldn't it be nice to compare their heights to the Center City buildings?), but at least we get some nice views where we're kind of looking down towards it. Imagine living in a flat place like Kansas or Nebraska, and all views of the skyline are from the same elevation as street level of the downtown area.

Yes, that is St. Elizabeth's like you mentioned. I had to look at another picture of mine, one that was more zoomed in, to confirm that. It's not that surprising that you can see it from somewhere; it's on the top of a hill itself, and stands out as you drive past on I-95. It is blocked from view from other places, like I-495, so we never really bother to look for it.


----------



## HOME in D-ware (Jul 17, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> Yes, the area has some good views. The vista from Skyline Swim Club and Skyline Middle School offers a nice view of Christiana Hospital, the Delaware City oil refinery, and the nuclear plant over in Salem on a clear day. There is actually a marker in the soccer field next to the school with a hole in it, and if you look through the hole, you can see the Wilmington skyline (although you can't see it very well nowadays, since the tree cover has grown since it was installed).
> 
> Yes, that is St. Elizabeth's like you mentioned. I had to look at another picture of mine, one that was more zoomed in, to confirm that. It's not that surprising that you can see it from somewhere; it's on the top of a hill itself, and stands out as you drive past on I-95. It is blocked from view from other places, like I-495, so we never really bother to look for it.


Interesting.

This is particularly strange to me because I am so used to seeing the skyline from the St. Elizabeth neighborhood. There are places nearby that offer a glimpse of the church, such as from Maryland Ave on the hill between Ashley and Glynrrich or from the bridges in Elsmere. From the Riverfront, St. E’s is part of its own neighborhood-upon-a-hill skyline much like St. Francis Hospital. Your photo is at an angle and distance that positions St. E’s as a tiny piece of the entire downtown skyline (new POV for me).


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 3

Rowhouses on Union Street on the edge of the Highlands neighborhood in *Wilmington*.












HOME in D-ware said:


> Interesting.
> 
> This is particularly strange to me because I am so used to seeing the skyline from the St. Elizabeth neighborhood. There are places nearby that offer a glimpse of the church, such as from Maryland Ave on the hill between Ashley and Glynrrich or from the bridges in Elsmere. From the Riverfront, St. E’s is part of its own neighborhood-upon-a-hill skyline much like St. Francis Hospital. Your photo is at an angle and distance that positions St. E’s as a tiny piece of the entire downtown skyline (new POV for me).


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 4

Houses on the ocean in *Bethany Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 5

A house on Main Street in *Leipsic*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 6

A house on Flack Avenue in *Bowers Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 7

The interior of St. Anthony of Padua Roman Catholic Church, the center of *Wilmington*'s Little Italy neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 8

Shorebirds on the beach at *Indian Beach*, south of Dewey Beach.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 9

Evidence of a proud milling history abound along the Brandywine River. These stone walls are along Breck's Lane in *Henry Clay Village*, and according to historic maps, were likely the foundations of millworkers' housing for nearby Breck's Mill, Walker's Mill, or Eleutherian Mills. Most mill workers were of Irish heritage in Delaware in the 1800s.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

^^

Cool. Looks like Iowa or Kansas.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 26

Southern New Castle Cuonty was known as the nation's peach-producing center in the mid-1800s. During this time, many "peach mansions" were built in the countryside around Middletown and Townsend. Some of the more prominent peach mansions are those located along Middletown Warwick Road, otherwise known as U.S. Route 301 west of Middletown. This peach mansion, Hedgelawn, is located west of *Middletown* on Middletown Warwick Road, and was built in 1856.












Philly Bud said:


> ^^
> 
> Cool. Looks like Iowa or Kansas.


Never been to either, so I can't dispute that. One interesting thing, almost everything in that picture is Maryland, but the house is in Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 27

A house on Willard Street in *Wilmington*, overlooking the end of Kentmere Parkway.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Love the architecture around Wilmington


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 28

The Isaac Budovitch House, on Bedford Boulevard in the Forest Hills Park neighborhood in *Brandywine Hundred*, was built in 1955. The house was designed by Edgar Tafel, who was an apprentice to Frank Lloyd Wright. Wright's influence on Tafel is evident in the house, and Tafel is now considered the guardian of the "Frank Lloyd Wright school".


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 29

On March 29, 1638, the Swedes landed at The Rocks, an outcropping along the Christina River in Wilmington that served as a docking site for the ship. It was on this day that the colony of New Sweden began. The Swedes arrived on a ship from Gothenburg named the "Kalmar Nyckel". In 1997, a replica of the Kalmar Nyckel, seen here in front of Tubman-Garrett Park in *Wilmington*, was launched to honor Delaware's Swedish history.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 30

Sundown last night began Passover. One of the centers of the Jewish community in northern Delaware is the Bernard and Ruth Siegel Jewish Community Center, located on Garden of Eden Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. In front of the community center is the Garden of Righteous Gentiles. The garden was the first memorial in the United States that honored those that helped Jews during World War II. A monument in front reads "This garden honors righteous gentiles who saved Jewish lives during the Nazi Holocaust 1933-1945". The memorial was dedicated in 1981.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 31

Congregation Beth Shalom is located on 18th Street at Baynard Boulevard, across from Brandywine Park in the Triangle neighborhood of *Wilmington*. The congregation was established in 1922, soon after the Washington Street Bridge opened up North Wilmington lands to development.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 1

The Old State House and other buildings on The Green in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

The crucifix at the sanctuary of St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington*, depicting the Good Friday scene.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

The Green in *New Castle*, with houses on Third Street overlooking the Green.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

St. Peter's Cathedral, on 6th Street in *Wilmington*.










Happy Easter!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

A Victorian house on Commerce Street in *Townsend*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

Ruins of some of the Garrett Snuff Mills buildings, along Creek Road in *Yorklyn*. The Garrett Snuff Mills were begun by John Garrett in 1782 and produced snuff until 1954.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

A house on Barley Mill Road *near Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

The Josephine Gardens, in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

The site of the old Fort Casimir is a few feet from the foot of Chestnut Street in *New Castle*. Fort Casimir was built in 1651 by the Dutch. After being baited to attack it, the Swedes captured the fort in 1654. The Dutch then re-captured the fort in 1655, when the Dutch conquered the entire New Sweden colony. No traces of the fort exist, although ground-penetrating radar during excavations in past decades have shown the general outline of the fort.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow. The cherry trees in bloom, old fashioned lamp posts, an elegant marble fountain ... beautiful!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

Ships Tavern Mews, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The buildings of Ships Tavern Mews were built in the late 1700s and into the 1800s.












Philly Bud said:


> Wow. The cherry trees in bloom, old fashioned lamp posts, an elegant marble fountain ... beautiful!


Yes, it's definitely a scene that you might expect to see in a much bigger city. I think that I show those gardens a little too much every Spring, but I guess it might be a new scene for some people. It's pretty easy to re-show such a nice scene like that.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

An empty grandstand at Delaware Park Racetrack near *Stanton*. The thoroughbred racing season typically begins in April, and so this grandstand will come to life soon. This year's racing season begins May 1.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 29

The Allee Building, on The Green at State Street in *Dover*. The Allee Building was built in the 1920s, when Colonial Revival architecture was popular in Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 30

The Tatman Office, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The Tatman Office was built in 1840 and was Odessa's oldest bank building.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 1

Felton United Methodist Church, on Main Street in *Felton*. The church was built in 1890.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I just came across your photo-thread. Didn't have the time to watch all the pictures, but I will certainly follow this thread closely from now on.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 2

Antique Stanley Steamer cars at Point-To-Point, *near Montchanin*. Point-To-Point is a set of steeplechase horse races run through the rolling hills and meadows of the Winterthur mansion's property, and the event brings out Delaware's rich to picnic and party. Also included in the festivities are a display of antique vehicles, especially British brands, and a parade of antique carriages.












ikops said:


> I just came across your photo-thread. Didn't have the time to watch all the pictures, but I will certainly follow this thread closely from now on.


Nice! Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 3

An old industrial building on 5th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 4

St. Joseph On The Brandywine Roman Catholic Church, on Old Church Road near *Greenville*. The church was built in 1841 and was the largest parish in the state when the Diocese of Wilmington was created in 1868.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 5

An old gas station along Federalsburg Road near *Clarksons Corner*, southwest of Bridgeville.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 6

The DeVries Monument is located on Pilottown Road at *Pilottown*, near Lewes. The monument was dedicated in 1909 to the Dutch settlement established in 1631 on the site, and was under the command of David Pietersz DeVries. The quote by Samuel Bancroft reads "That Delaware exists as a separate commonwealth is due to this colony", referring to how the King of England ruled in favor of the Penn family over the Calvert family for the land on the Delmarva Peninsula that eventually became our state.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 7

With Mother's Day coming up, the Wilmington Flower Market gets underway in *Wilmington*'s Rockford Park. With the festival come views of the city from Rockford Tower.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Those classic cars are amazingly well mantained! And that fairground looks very fun. Thanks for sharing kay:.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 8

A farmhouse on Sharpley Road, nestled amongst the subdivisions of *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 9

Ocean View Presbyterian Church, on Central Avenue at Church Avenue in *Ocean View*. The church was built in 1907.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I haven't been to this thread in a long while, glad to see it's still going beautifully.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 10

A house on Broad Street in *Houston*.












Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Those classic cars are amazingly well mantained! And that fairground looks very fun. Thanks for sharing kay:.





DanielFigFoz said:


> I haven't been to this thread in a long while, glad to see it's still going beautifully.


Thanks!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ cute house! The antenna didn't fit in though.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 11

Houses on Adams Street in *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 12

Houses on Carlisle Road in *Brookside*, near Newark. Brookside was developed beginning in 1952 and is one of Delaware's largest unincorporated communities. The community has been used as a case study for urban researchers regarding families renovating homes over time, including turning garages into livable rooms.


----------



## Huntde93 (May 12, 2010)

I didn't read every page but I'm pretty sure this wasn't added: The Harmony Grange. It's the only 100% music venue that DE has that has actual bands and not orchestra's and that junk. That's what Delaware needs; a bigger concert venue! Most bands that play at the Grange are Metal or Punk to be very basic and are either local, or underground. There are famous bands that have played there though such as Paramore, The All American Rejects, Lamb of God, Gym Class Heroes, The Devil Wears Prada, and more.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 13

Stacks of books in the lower level of the University of Delaware's Morris Library in *Newark*. The school year will be finishing soon at UD and at high schools and grade schools around the state.












Huntde93 said:


> I didn't read every page but I'm pretty sure this wasn't added: The Harmony Grange. It's the only 100% music venue that DE has that has actual bands and not orchestra's and that junk. That's what Delaware needs; a bigger concert venue! Most bands that play at the Grange are Metal or Punk to be very basic and are either local, or underground. There are famous bands that have played there though such as Paramore, The All American Rejects, Lamb of God, Gym Class Heroes, The Devil Wears Prada, and more.


Interesting. I've never heard of this place. I assume that it's on Harmony Road?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 16

Battery Gibson, located at Fort DuPont near *Delaware City*. Battery Gibson was built in 1898 and used until World War I. The battery had two M1888 8-inch guns, which were located in the middle of the structure. The Gibson Battery was flanked by the Read Battery, and also used two M1888 12-inch guns.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 17

St. Joseph's Industrial School, on Duck Creek Road in *Clayton*. St. Joseph's Industrial School was an agricultural and trade school opened up in 1896 by the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Baltimore for Black Catholics. The boarding school had Black Catholic boys from as far away as Texas and Mississippi as students, until the school closed in 1972.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 18

The Homestead, on Dodds Lane in *Henlopen Acres*. The Homestead was built in 1743.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Great photos! love how many old structures and history Delaware has! 

The Italian festival looks awesome. I like the rowhouses in back of Saint Rocco!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 19

Walker's Bank, off of New Bridge Road in *Henry Clay Village*. These rowhouse are one of the few examples of workers' housing for the surrounding mills along the Brandywine River that are still standing.












MDguy said:


> Great photos! love how many old structures and history Delaware has!
> 
> The Italian festival looks awesome. I like the rowhouses in back of Saint Rocco!


Thanks! Yes, Delaware has a lot of old, historic stuff. A lot of these places probably look similar to what you see in Maryland, as Delaware was sometimes influenced from trends coming from the other side of the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 20

Houses on Chestnut Street at 2nd Street in *New Castle*. The Bull Hill House, built in the 1820s by Ephraim Bull as a restaurant and milk business, is at the street corner.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 21

There's no better way to spend the first day of Summer than at one of Delaware's great beaches, like *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 22

Hy-Point Dairy Farms, on Beaver Valley Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The dairy farm began in 1919 and supplies milk and other beverages to many schools and school districts in northern Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 23

An old cold storage facility on Westville Road in *Wyoming*.


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

xzmattzx said:


> May 13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do fancy this millrace.:cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 24

The Indian River Inlet Bridge, under construction and seen from the tip of *Long Neck*.












warden987 said:


> I do fancy this millrace.:cheers:


It's definitely a nice scene, and it's strange thinking that industrial areas (however historic, like this) can be so scenic.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 25

As Downtown *Newark* continues to grow, newer buildings replace older buildings to meet the demands of the city. Much of Main Street and its side streets were residential in the early and mid-1900s, but this has changed as the University of Delaware grew and spurned economic development. Today, few examples of Newark's residential neighborhoods in the center of town exist. These houses are the only houses that remain on the section of Chapel Street between Main Street and Delaware Avenue.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 26

Shorebirds on a Delaware Bay beach in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 27

A hazy evening overlooking subdivisions of *Pike Creek*.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Delaware has a charm of it's own.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 28

A building at 5th & Shipley Streets in *Wilmington*.












Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Delaware has a charm of it's own.


Indeed.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 29

The woods of Blackbird State Forest near *Delaney Corner*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 30

Businesses on Market Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 1

A house on Rockland Road near *Fairfax*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 2

Rowhouses in the Westmoreland neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 3

The Fourth of July weekend draws big crowds to *Dewey Beach* and its popular bars. The Starboard, on Delaware Route 1 at Saulsbury Street, is one of Dewey Beach's big bars.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 4

The American flag outside of Delaware's capitol building, Legislative Hall, in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 5

Oyster boats on the Leipsic River in *Leipsic*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 6

A house at the end of Big Stone Beach Road in *Big Stone Beach*. To the right is a control tower for Fort Saulsbury, which was located near Slaughter Beach. The tower was built in 1941 and manned to watch the coastline, as part of a greater coastal defense with towers in Slaughter Beach and Fowlers Beach operating as posts for the fort.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 7

Summerton is an estate on Middletown Warwick Road west of Middletown in an area known as *The Levels*. The house was once a peach mansion and surrounded by peach orchards. Summerton is a rare example of a peach mansion in Delaware made from brick.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 8

The Beth Shalom Synagogue, on 18th Street at Baynard Boulevard in *Wilmington*. The synagogue was built in 1950 and was the center of the Jewish community that was present in Washington Heights and surrounding North Wilmington neighborhoods.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 9

The Hotel Windsor, on NW Front Street in North *Milford*, on the Kent County side. The hotel was built in 1892as the Central Hotel.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 10

Memorial Hall, the centerpiece of the University of Delaware's campus in *Newark*. Memorial Hall can be seen in the middle of The Green, and was built in 1924 to connect the men's and women's campuses.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 11

Marshallton United Methodist Church, on Stanton Road in *Marshallton*. The congregation was formed in 1886 and the church was built in 1922.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 12

Frawley Stadium, at *Wilmington*'s Riverfront. The stadium was built in 1993 and is the home to the Wilmington Blue Rocks of the Class A Carolina League.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 13

The John Ash House, on Washington Street in *Delaware City*. The Greek Revivial house was built in 1850.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 14

Houses on Railroad Avenue in *Townsend*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 15

A house on Main Street in *Viola*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 16

A house on Green Lane in *Arden*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 17

Looking up the Boardwalk at *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 18

A winding section of Upper Pike Creek Road in *Pike Creek* on a humid Summer evening.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 19

Looking down the Delaware River at Oakwood Beach in Elsinboro Township, New Jersey, from near *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 20

A house on Bedford Street in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 21

The only remnant of the ghost town of *New Market*, east of Ellendale at Reynold Pond Road and Holly Tree Road, is the cemetery for the New Market Church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 22

A house on Third Street in *Wyoming*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 28

Greenbank Mill, on Greenbank Road near *Price's Corner*. The mill was built in 1760, and the stone addition was built in 1810. Greenbank Mill was first a grist mill, then was turned into a wool mill in 1793, when Oliver Evans was hired to install an automated milling system. Evans' milling system, utilizing bucket elevators among other things, was awarded U.S. Patent #3 in 1793, and is considered one of the inspirations for the steam engine. The mill was then was converted into a saw mill in 1850. The mill converted to a grist mill once again some time between 1881 and 1920. Greenbank Mill survived a fire in 1969 that gutted almost the entire building, and was restored through the 1970s and 1980s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 29

A bald cypress swamp in Trussum Pond near *Hearns Crossroads*, southeast of Laurel.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 30

A small house in the woods on The Sweep in *Arden*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 31

The New Castle County Airport, located on US Route 13 near *Hares Corner*. The airport was opened in 1941 as part of the mobilization effort for World War II. The terminal was completed in 1956 and is a rare example of a post-war terminal in the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 1

The Sudler House, on Main Street in *Bridgeville*. The house was built in 1750 and is the oldest in town. The house was owned by the Sudler family from 1833 to 1971.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 2

The Shipley Lofts, on Shipley Street on the edge of Center City *Wilmington*. The Shipley Lofts were recently completed and will house artists, who can showcase their creations.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 3

The Sutton Drug Store, on Delaware Street in *St. Georges*. The old store is next to the 1792 Sutton House, and is now a residence.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 4

The Centre Friends Meeting House, on Centre Meeting Road near *Centreville*. The meetinghouse was built in 1796, and the congregation was established in 1687. The meetinghouse is referred to as the "centre" because it was located halfway between a meetinghouse inthe curren Brandywine Hundred and a meetinghouse in Kennett Square, Pennsylvania.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 5

Carolina League action at Frawley Stadium in *Wilmington*. Here, the Frederick Keys are on the field as the hometown Blue Rocks bat. In the foreground is Christian Colon, who is acting as the first base coach. Colon was the #4 overall pick in the 2010 MLB Draft, and was immediately assigned to play in Wilmington. The Blue Rocks' season concludes tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 6

Today marks the unofficial end of Summer, and so everyone gets one last trip to the beach in this weekend. *Dewey Beach* is just one of many places that will get one last push with tourism money.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 7

Houses on Adelaide Drive in the new-urbanist neighborhood of Cannery Village in *Milton*. Cannery Village was begun in the mid-2000s and has been designed to flow into the old center of Milton. In addition to more traditional houses, Cannery Village will also have a clubhouse, some neighborhood retail, and will be connected to the famous Dogfish Head microbrewery.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 8

Houses along the sand dunes in *Kitts Hummock*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 9

A house on Walnut Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 10

Old Path Baptist Church, on Blackbird Forest Road in *Blackbird*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 11

A mural on the side of Wilmington Fire Station #1 on 2nd Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 12

Buildings on Market Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 13

A house on Main Street in *Bethel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 14

The *Henlopen Acres* Town Hall, on Pine Reach Road.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lovely photos! I really like the Walnut Street home in Newport. It's beautiful!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 15

A house on Beech Avenue in *Elsmere*.












Chadoh25 said:


> Lovely photos! I really like the Walnut Street home in Newport. It's beautiful!


Thanks! That is probably the only nice house left in Newport. There are some middle-class colonial houses on some other streets, from when Newport was the terminus of a turnpike that brought produce from Lancaster County PA to ship out, but when Wilmington became the primary shipping port, Newport became just a sleepy creek town.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 16

Carey's Camp, on Carey's Camp Road in *Dagsboro Hundred*, southwest of Millsboro. Carey's Camp was established in 1888 as a Methodist camp for prayer services. The design was a collection of crude cottages called "tents", which formed a square around a tabernacle where services were held. The camp is continued to be used to this day, and is a rare existing example of Protestant meeting camps of the 19th century.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 17

The Brandywine Hundred Library, on Foulk Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The library was built in 2002, and uses gneiss, found locally, in the facade. The library was the first in a wave of new structures for the New Castle County library system.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 18

Dancing to a traditional German band, unseen in the background, at the 31st annual Delaware Saengerbund Oktoberfest in *Ogletown*. The Oktoberfest is celebrated in Delaware on the opening weekend of the true Oktoberfest in Munich, and continues tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 19

The Towers, on NW Front Street in the Kent County portion of *Milford*. The Towers was built in 1783, and was remodeled in 1891 in the Steamboat Gothic style. The house was once the home of poet John Lofland, and was also once owned by William Burton, who served as governor of the state during the Civil War. The house is now a bed & breakfast.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 20

The Benjamin Fooks House, on Fourth Street in *Laurel*. The house was owned by Fooks, who renovated the house in 1888 and gave the house its fancy look.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 21

St. Joseph On The Brandywine Roman Catholic Church, on Old Church Road *near Greenville*. The church was built in 1841 by the DuPont family as a place of worship for their Irish Catholic blackpowder yard workers.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 22

The first day of Autumn, marked with a picture of Legislative Hall in *Dover* and the foliage to come.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 23

The Highball Signal, in a park on Pennsylvania Avenue in *Delmar*. The Highball Signal was used to control train movements. When the ball was lifted into the air by the station employee, that meant that the tracks were clear.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 24

The former location of the Peebles department store, in the Nylon Capital Shopping Center on Stein Highway in *Seaford*. Peebles opened their northernmost location in Seaford in 1960, solidifying Seaford as a thriving downstate community that served as a regional destination.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 25

Dover Downs International Speedway, on US Route 13 in *Dover*. NASCAR races are held a the track, which seats 140,000, twice a year. Races are being held this weekend


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 26

Hockessin Methodist Episcopal Church, on Old Lancaster Pike in *Hockessin*. The church was built in 1882.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Love that Dover Legislative Hall, reminds me of the Buffalo State College building. The Benjamin Fooks house and Milford Towers are nice, too.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 27

A cottage on Sherwood Road in *Arden*.












Jaybird said:


> Love that Dover Legislative Hall, reminds me of the Buffalo State College building. The Benjamin Fooks house and Milford Towers are nice, too.


Legislative Hall is our capitol building. What's nice about it is that it doesn't have a dome like so many other state capitols do. It's one of the only colonial capitols (Colonial Revival, to be exact) in the country and it fits in well with the real colonial neighborhoods of Dover.

A lot of towns in lower Delaware have nice houses like those you mentioned. Towns that were on creeks were focal points where goods were shipped out from the mills and farmland. In addition to Milford and Laurel, some creek towns and river towns that prospered were Milton, Seaford, and Bethel.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 28

Houses and a corner store at Heald & A Streets in the Southbridge neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 29

A house on Limestone Road in *Stanton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 30

A house on Pentland Road in *Centreville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 1

A house on Main Street in *Magnolia*.


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Lovely looking house, definitely my preference.


xzmattzx said:


> September 19
> 
> The Towers, on NW Front Street in the Kent County portion of *Milford*. The Towers was built in 1783, and was remodeled in 1891 in the Steamboat Gothic style. The house was once the home of poet John Lofland, and was also once owned by William Burton, who served as governor of the state during the Civil War. The house is now a bed & breakfast.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 2

A duplex on West Street in *Bethel*.












Johnny Blade said:


> Lovely looking house, definitely my preference.


It's one of the more decorated houses in Delaware. There's another gingerbread Victorian in Frankford, which is a small farming town in Sussex County. I have an old picture of the house but plan on going back for a better picture some time.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 3

A house in the Brandywine Hills neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 4

The Coxe Houses, in Willingtown Square along Market Street in *Wilmington*. The houses were built in 1801 in the Band Box style, which was popular at the time in the Delaware Valley. Members of the Coxe family lived in the house until 1957.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 5

A commercial building at the Four Corners in *Smyrna*. The Four Corners is the intersection of Main & Commerce Streets. These streets are modern versions of old colonial roads. Main Street was the old King's Highway, which went north-south from Wilmington to Dover and beyond. Commerce Street was the old Maryland Road, which went west towards the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 6

The John Zelefro Crouch House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1854.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 7

Looking up Broad Creek in *Bethel*. The bridge that carries Main Avenue out of Bethel to Shell Bridge Road is on the right. The bridge was built in 1969 to replace the County Bridge, which was one of the few remaining "swing" or "pivot" bridges operated by hand when it was retired.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 8

A bald cypress swamp in Trap Pond State Park,on Wootten Road near *Hearns Crossroads*. The bald cypress swamp is arguably the northernmost location of a cypress swamp in the United States, and was formed by a nearby colonial mill.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 9

The Amstel House, on 4th Street at Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1738 for Dr. John Finney, and the house was later the home of Nicholas Van ****, 7th Governor of Delaware. George Washington attended a wedding here in 1784.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 10

The Tatnall-Febiger House, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The house was originally built in 1735, with the front portion along Market Street built in 1807. The Brandywine Village neighborhood is notable for its stone buildings dating back to its milling past.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 11

Shipcarpenters' houses, on Main Street in *Bethel*. The houses were built in 1868 and were the homes of two captains in Bethel's shipbuilding history.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 12

This house on Whitman Drive in *suburban Wilmington* was my childhood home.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 13

An old stone house on Ashland Clinton School Road in *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 14

The Mailly House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1770.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 15

An old building on Snuff Mill Road near *Yorklyn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 16

Halloween decorations on a house on State Street in *Delmar*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 17

A house on Chatham Road in the Chatham subdivision in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 18

Houses on Madison Street in *Wilmington*'s Trinity Vicinity.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 19

A house on Spring Water Way in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 20

A house on Edgehill Road in *Westover Hills*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 21

The woods in White Clay Creek State Park at *Milford Crossroads*, north of Newark.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 22

The Brandywine River, from Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*. The Van Buren Street Bridge is in the background.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 23

Houses on Market Street in *Greenwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 24

An Autumn sunset at Hoopes Reservoir near *Mount Cuba*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 25

The Kensey Johns House, at 3rd & Delaware Streets in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1789. Johns once served as the Chief Justice of the state of Delaware.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> October 9
> 
> The Amstel House, on 4th Street at Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1738 for Dr. John Finney, and the house was later the home of Nicholas Van ****, 7th Governor of Delaware. George Washington attended a wedding here in 1784.


I like this one. A lot.

Delaware has a lot of preserved historic residential architecture.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 26

Aull's Row, on 2nd Street in *New Castle*. Aull's Row was built in 1802 and is a rare example of wooden worker's housing.












540_804 said:


> I like this one. A lot.
> 
> Delaware has a lot of preserved historic residential architecture.


The Amstel House is pretty popular in general; it's stood in as a prominent colonial Philadelphia house in a movie and in some History Channel documentaries before. I remember watching a History Channel show on Alexander Hamilton, and they were talking about his time living in Philadelphia. He comes walking out of "his" big house on the show and I see the Amstel House. It was interesting to know that I knew what real house they used for that.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 27

Ott's Chapel, on Otts Chapel Road in *Pencader Hundred*. The church was built in 1871.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 28

The Jackson House, on Valley Road in *Hockessin*. The house was built in 1847.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 29

Treetops in White Clay Creek State Park near *Milford Crossroads*, north of Newark.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 30

One place that is said to be haunted is Dead Presidents, a pub and restaurant on Union Street in *Wilmington*. Legend has it that a frequent patron slipped on the bathroom floor and knocked himself out, and eventually died of his injuries. The establishment will be part of the Halloween Loop being held at Wilmington bars around the city.












Chadoh25 said:


> NICE!


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 31

A spooky scene at Immanuel Episcopal Church in *New Castle*. The church dates back to 1707, when the nave was built.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 1

Swampland in *Duck Creek Hundred*, in northeastern Kent County.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

This is one of those threads I always make a point to check in on. Love the shots of this historic area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 2

A horse farm on Bohemia Mill Road in *The Levels*, a flat rural area northwest of Middletown.












Taller said:


> This is one of those threads I always make a point to check in on. Love the shots of this historic area.


I'm glad that you stop by in here. If you like the historic pictures, you would love to visit New Castle. It's one of the best-preserved colonial towns in the area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 3

A rural scene on Ashland Clinton School Road in *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 4

Marshland along a creek in *Little Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 5

The Brandywine River as it runs through *Chateau Country*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 6

Delaware Stadium, home to the University of Delaware Fightin' Blue Hens football team and today's homecoming game. The *Newark* stadium seats 22,000 and was built in 1952.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 7

Park Drive in *Wilmington*'s Branywine Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 8

A house on Dixon Street in *Harrington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 9

An abandoned farm field and a forest edge in White Clay Creek State Park, near *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 11

The biggest Christmas light display in Delaware is at the Christmas Light House, on Santa Claus Lane off of Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*.












Linguine said:


> nice winter scene...


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 12

Another big display of Christmas lights in Delaware is this house on Prior Road in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 13

Yet another house known for its Christmas light display is this one on Kelly Drive in *Corner Ketch*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 14

The Dutch House, on 3rd Street in *New Castle*. The house's name comes from the old belief that the house was built in the 1650s by Dutch residents, but the house was probably built in around 1700 by English settlers who used some Dutch influences on the house.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 15

The Hughes Jackson House, on The Green in *Dover*. The house was built in 1860.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 16

Snow in Rodney Square and on the city Christmas tree in *Wilmington*. In the background on the left is the Delaware Trust Building, built in 1930, with the Wilmington Institute Library of 1923 in front of it, facing the square.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 17

The President's House, on Kent Way in *Newark*. The house was built in 1921 for John Pilling and Elizabeth Wright. J. Pilling Wright was a trustee of the University of Delaware and his wish was for the house to be the home of the school's president. Elizabeth Wright bequeathed the house to the University in 1961, and the school's presidents have lived here since then.


----------



## rob_1412 (May 9, 2004)

Somehow I drifted away for a while, and now that I'm back viewing this topic I just wanted to reaffirm how much I enjoy it. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 18

The Davis Store, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The store was built in 1824.












rob_1412 said:


> Somehow I drifted away for a while, and now that I'm back viewing this topic I just wanted to reaffirm how much I enjoy it. Thanks for sharing these.


I'm glad that you enjoy my pictures. I'm hoping to see a thread of yours of some place in Delaware; I know that yuo've recently photographed as close as Brookville PA, mabe closer and I'm forgetting it. There are a couple railroad things that you might enjoy in Delaware, like the Wilmington & Western Railroad (a favorite for train enthusiasts, but I'm not sure why). Another railroad thing worth seeing is something that I was going to post as a picture earlier this week, but I'll use it this coming week before Christmas, so be on the lookout.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 19

The gates to the old St. Joseph Industrial School, on Duck Creek Road in *Clayton*. The school was opened in 1896 by the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Baltimore as a school for Black Catholic boys, and was used until 1972.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 20

The New Castle & Frenchtown Railroad Ticket Office, in Battery Park near Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The ticket office functioned as a train depot for New Castle when it was built in 1832. The little building is the second-oldest train station in the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 21

The Chandler-Dixon-Frederick House, on Kennett Pike in *Centreville*. The house was built in 1880.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 22

A house on Commerce Street in *Smyrna*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 23

The Caesar Rodney statue in *Wilmington*'s Rodney Square.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 24

Waiting for Santa Claus in *Wilmington*.


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

.........,•✯´.........´*✫
.......♥*......... .... __/\__
.......*♥....... .......*-:¦:-*
...¸.•✫.......... ……/.•*•.\
...~`,`~................. |
¸....✫.................. *•*
´¸...*♥..´¸...........*♥♫♥*
´¸¸♥*................✯•♫•♥•*
´¸.•✫ .............. *♥•♫•♫♥*
~`,`~............. ✯♥•♦♫♥•♥*.
`.✫`.............. *♥☺♥•♥•☺♥*.
●/................✯♥•♥♠♫♥#♥•♥*..
/▌................*♥♫•♥♫•♥♫♥•♫♥*
/ \....................... ╬╬╬╬.
MERRY CHRISTMAS.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 25

One of the stained glass windows at St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington* depicts the Nativity scene. Merry Christmas!












ajaaronjoe said:


> .........,•✯´.........´*✫
> .......♥*......... .... __/\__
> .......*♥....... .......*-:¦:-*
> ...¸.•✫.......... ……/.•*•.\
> ...


Thanks! The same to you!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 26

A house on Old Lancaster Pike in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 27

A house on Clayton Avenue in *Clayton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 28

Buildings on Federal Street in *Milton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 29

The *Wilmington* Train Station, on Front Street near Martin Luther King, Jr. Boulevard. The city's train station was built in 1908 and was designed by renowned architect Frank Furness.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 30

The former statehouse, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The statehouse was the colonial capitol and also served as the county courthouse until the 1880s. The central portion of the courthouse was built in 1730, with the wing on the left being built in 1845 and the wing on the right being built in 1765.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 31

The geographic middle of the state of Delaware is located in a field near *Scrap Tavern Crossroads*, which is the intersection of Delaware Routes 12 and 15, south of Dover and west of Frederica. The approximate location has been marked along Route 12, with the story of how a grade school class in 1989 began the determination of the center point.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 1

Happy 2011 from Legislative Hall in *Dover*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

The Williams House, on Marl Pit Road near *Middletown*. The house was built in 1859 and is typical of the large houses that were built by wealthy peach farmers living in southern New Castle County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

The Wooddale Covered Bridge, on Foxhill Lane at Rolling Mill Road in *suburban Wilmington*. The bridge was built in 1850 and was deteriorating when it was washed away from flooding during Tropical Storm Henri in 2003. The covered bridge was built again in 2008.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

McCullough's Row, on The Strand in *New Castle*. The row was built in 1826 after the Great Fire of 1824 destroyed many building on this street.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

The barn of the Reedy Island Rear Range Lighthouse, on Taylor's Bridge Road near *Taylor's Bridge*. The barn was built in the early 1900s next to the 1910 lighthouse.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

Beautiful row 2 posts above this one. 

Keep the pics coming. 
I (and others) may not comment every day, but I can assure you that we are watching.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

A common scene throughout Delaware is the sight of a C-5 Galaxy plane in the air. These cargo planes travel between Dover Air Force Base and Rammstein Air Force Base in Germany. If the planes are not coming from or heading to Europe, they can be seen during practice rounds over Delaware Bay and Kent County. Here, a C-5 is seen over marshland near *Kitts Hummock*.












540_804 said:


> Beautiful row 2 posts above this one.
> 
> Keep the pics coming.
> I (and others) may not comment every day, but I can assure you that we are watching.


Thanks! It's good to know that you're in here a lot, even if you can't respond all of the time.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 7

A coating of snow at Hoopes Reservoir near *Mount Cuba*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 8

Duplexes on Rodney Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

Buildings on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 10

A house on Main Street in *Farmington*.


----------



## NSfromMA (Jan 11, 2011)

xzmattzx said:


> January 3
> 
> The Wooddale Covered Bridge, on Foxhill Lane at Rolling Mill Road in *suburban Wilmington*. The bridge was built in 1850 and was deteriorating when it was washed away from flooding during Tropical Storm Henri in 2003. The covered bridge was built again in 2008.


Thanks for all these beautiful pictures! I grew up a pleasant walk away from the Wooddale covered bridge and was sorry to read that it had been washed out. It's wonderful to see the reconstruction.
I live on the other side of the world, near Jerusalem. Although I haven't lived in Delaware for more than 35 years (although I've visited), these pictures remind me what a charming place it can be. Many of your photos recall dormant memories. I never realized that I'd feel nostalgic about the landscapes and sites of my childhood....
I'll send a link to all my former Delawarean friends!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 11

A house on 3rd Street in old *New Castle*.












NSfromMA said:


> Thanks for all these beautiful pictures! I grew up a pleasant walk away from the Wooddale covered bridge and was sorry to read that it had been washed out. It's wonderful to see the reconstruction.
> I live on the other side of the world, near Jerusalem. Although I haven't lived in Delaware for more than 35 years (although I've visited), these pictures remind me what a charming place it can be. Many of your photos recall dormant memories. I never realized that I'd feel nostalgic about the landscapes and sites of my childhood....
> I'll send a link to all my former Delawarean friends!


Thanks for the kind words! A lot of others are realizing how nice Delaware really is through my pictures; even I have come to appreciate the state more since I started (although I always appreciated the state enough to begin this).


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 12

The *Pike Creek* area is named for the creek of the same name that flows through the valley. Between the major roads that straddle the high land between creeks, like Limestone Road, smaller roads wind along the creeks and offer more natural scenes like this one.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 13

A barn along Ashland Clinton School Road near *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 14

Houses on Bay Avenue in *Slaughter Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 15

A frozen Brandywine River from the Pine Street Bridge in *Wilmington*. Mills and some factories used to line the Brandywine in this area, but modern industries and condominiums have replaced old industrial structures.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 2

The old New Castle Academy, on 3rd Street facing the Green in Old *New Castle*. The academy was built in 1799, and was used as a school until 1930.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 3

Laurel, or the Dudley W. Spencer House, is a Frank Lloyd Wright-designed house on Shipley Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The house was commissioned in 1954 and was one of Wright's Usonian homes. The Spencer House, built in 1959, is one of the last Wright homes that is still inhabited by the original client.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 4

One of the two remaining slave dwellings in Delaware can be found on the grounds of the Ross Mansion in *Seaford*. The house was built in 1855 and housed 14 slaves in its 16' x 24' space.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 5

The Winterthur Country Estate and Museum, on Kennett Pike *near Montchanin*, is known as the premier museum for American decorative arts and pieces of Americana. On top of several rooms designed and decorated to simulate periods in American history in locations around the United States, the museum also houses countless artifacts collected over decades, beginning with the collections of Henry Francis DuPont.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 6

Houses in Willingtown Square, a village setting in *Wilmington* comprised of houses spared from demolition throughout Downtown and the East Side neighborhoods. The townhouses on the left are the Jacob and Obadiah Dingee Houses, from 1771 and 1773 respectively, and the house on the right is the Jacobs House, built in 1748. Willingtown Square was established in 1976.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 7

George V. Massey Station, at the end of Loockerman Street in *Dover*. The structure was built in 1911 and was originally Pennsylvania Station, Dover's railroad station. The station was converted into offices in 2002.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 8

The Judy Johnson House, on Kiamensi Avenue near *Marshallton*. William Julius "Judy" Johnson is Delaware's first member in the National Baseball Hall of Fame, and was inducted in 1975. Johnson played in the Negro Leagues from 1921 to 1936, and is considered to be the best third baseman in Negro League history. After his playing career, Johnson was a scout for the Philadelphia Athletics, Philadelphia Phillies, and Milwaukee braves. Judy Johnson lived in this house for 55 years.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 9

The Liston Front Range Lighthouse, on Belts Road at *Bay View Beach*. The lighthouse was built in 1906 and is one of Delaware's more romantic range lights.


----------



## NSfromMA (Jan 11, 2011)

*Wonderful pictures!*

Your pictures are just beautiful! I check nearly every day to see if there are new ones.
I found a great site for Wilmington nostalgia: oldwilmington.net - it portrays that city from 1935-1975.
It's interesting to compare pictures from years gone by to some of the scenes here.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 10

Chippey African Union Methodist Church, on Grant Avenue in *Hockessin*. The church, known as "Chippey Chapel", was built in 1972 and replaced an 1886 church that historically served Hockessin's Black community.












NSfromMA said:


> Your pictures are just beautiful! I check nearly every day to see if there are new ones.
> I found a great site for Wilmington nostalgia: oldwilmington.net - it portrays that city from 1935-1975.
> It's interesting to compare pictures from years gone by to some of the scenes here.


Thanks! Unless I'm out of town, which is rare because of my job, or if I'm too busy to get to a computer, you'll find a new picture every day. I try to post a picture as early as possible in the day, but sometimes that's hard to do.

I have known about oldwilmington.net for a few years and have gone there a few times. It's a good site to read about day-to-day Delaware history, but I wish that there was more material. Some pages could use better structuring, as well.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 11

Richardson Park United Methodist Church, on Maryland Avenue in the Wilmington streetcar suburb of *Richardson Park*. The church was built in 1950.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 12

Looking towards beach houses on Delaware Bay in *Pickering Beach* from Kitts Hummock.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 13

Farmland along Delaware Route 8 near *Pearsons Corner*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 14

A show at the Grand Opera House after dinner in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 15

Houses on Kitts Hummock Road in the old bayside resort area of *Kitts Hummock*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 16

A house on Main Street in *Farmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 17

A house on Bay Avenue in *Slaughter Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 18

Old houses on Main Street in *Hartly*.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

nice Delaware pics...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 19

A house on Rodney Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 20

Legislative Hall, the capitol of Delaware in *Dover*.










Going strong after 2,000 posts and over 162,000 views!



Linguine said:


> ^^
> 
> nice Delaware pics...


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 21

The Kensey Johns House, on 3rd Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1789. Kensey Johns served as the Chief Justice of Delaware, and his home office was located in the small wing on the right. The house is one of Delaware's best examples of a Federal house, and some door hardware has been donated in the past to Mount Vernon for renovation there.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 22

Segregation was defeated in Delaware at this school, Hockessin School 107C on Mill Creek Road in *Hockessin*. The school was built in 1920 with money from P.S. DuPont. In 1950, the Bulah family wanted their daughter to take the bus to this school, but they were forced to take a separate bus due to segregation, even though the bus for Whites passed their house and went near their school. The case of Bulah v. State of Delaware was eventually lumped with Brown v. Board of Education and segregation was ended. After segregation was over, the school closed in 1959, and the building is now the Hockessin Community Center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 23

The Collins-Sharp House, at 2nd & High Streets in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1700 and was originally located in marshland near Collins Beach. The house was moved in 1962 when it was threatened with the building of an oil refinery, and the house is now the oldest structure in Odessa.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 24

The Wilmington Institute Library, on 10th Street across from Rodney Square in *Wilmington*. The library was built in 1923 with funds from Pierre S. DuPont. The library was meant to be one of the cornerstones of Rodney Square, along with the DuPont Building, City Hall and Courthouse, and Post Office.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 25

Christ Church Christiana Hundred, on Church Road near *Montchanin*. The church was built in 1856 by the DuPont family, who used it as their home church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 26

The Camden Friends Meeting House, on Camden Wyoming Avenue in *Camden*. The meeting house was built in 1805, and was the center of activity on the Underground Railroad in this part of Kent County. John Hunn, the Chief Engineer of the Underground Railroad in Delaware, is buried in the meetinghouse cemetery.


----------



## NSfromMA (Jan 11, 2011)

xzmattzx said:


> February 24
> 
> The Wilmington Institute Library, on 10th Street across from Rodney Square in *Wilmington*. The library was built in 1923 with funds from Pierre S. DuPont. The library was meant to be one of the cornerstones of Rodney Square, along with the DuPont Building, City Hall and Courthouse, and Post Office.


If I'm not mistaken, the Public Library won some sort of a prize for architecture when it was built. The motifs are sort of a mish-mash of styles, but it is an impressive and handsome building.
I remember the Children's Library best. It was located on the side, downstairs, from the angle you took the picture. The windows were nearly at street level, so you could look up and see the legs of the people walking on the sidewalk through the iron fence. 
There were some beautiful original paintings by Frederick Remington of battle scenes and Indians, if I remember. I wonder if they are still there.... I don't think I've been inside the Wilmington Public Library for at least 40 years.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 27

A statue of Louis Redding, in front of the Louis Redding City/County Building on French Street in *Wilmington*. The statue of Delaware's first Black attorney was dedicated in 1992. The building was also dedicated to Redding. Redding fought to end segregation in Delaware with the cases "Belton v. Gebhart" and "Bulah v. Gebhart", which were lumped with the nationally-known "Brown v. Board of Education" case of 1954 in the U.S. Supreme Court.












NSfromMA said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the Public Library won some sort of a prize for architecture when it was built. The motifs are sort of a mish-mash of styles, but it is an impressive and handsome building.
> I remember the Children's Library best. It was located on the side, downstairs, from the angle you took the picture. The windows were nearly at street level, so you could look up and see the legs of the people walking on the sidewalk through the iron fence.
> There were some beautiful original paintings by Frederick Remington of battle scenes and Indians, if I remember. I wonder if they are still there.... I don't think I've been inside the Wilmington Public Library for at least 40 years.


I think the paintings are still there, from what I remember being in there a couple years ago. That might be the N.C. Wyeth or Howard Pyle paintings that I saw, though; I don't remember that much.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

It's certainly better than that library on Kirkwood Highway


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 28

Few of the numerous Colored schools that were located throughout Delaware still exist. Along with the previously-shown Hockessin School 107C, the old Iron Hill School 112C, on Old Baltimore Pike in *Pencader Hundred* is one of the few that can still be seen. The school was built in 1923 with money from Pierre S. DuPont, who was known for concentrating in education for Blacks and Whites in his philanthropy. The school originally served a small community of Blacks, as was customary at the time rather than having Blacks travel far to a bigger school, and has functioned as a museum since 1964.












Scba said:


> It's certainly better than that library on Kirkwood Highway


The outside looks pretty bad from the Highway, and I don't like how it's now the "Kirkwood Library" (since Kirkwood is the name of the backroad community near the C&D Canal). I like the big main reading area, though, maybe because I like natural light in general. One thing stupid that they do with that main reading area, though, is they put the blinds down during the day to keep a significant amount of sunlight out, but then they turn the lights on. Am I the only one that would rather have natural light intead of artificial light in the daytime?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 1

The Henry Clay Mill, the centerpiece of the Hagley Museum in *Henry Clay Village*. The structure was originally the Duplanty, McCall, and Company spinning mill and was built in 1812. The DuPont family owned the building in the 1820s, and in the 1840s the building was named for Henry Clay, whoworked to pass laws protecting American industry. Metal barrels were later produced in this building. The mill was one of the many buildings that the Irish immigrant workers toiled in as they worked for the DuPont company in the 1800s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 2

An old farmhouse on Summit Bridge Road *near Townsend*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 3

Many houses in the rolling hills of northern Delaware give hints of the vernacular architecture of Ireland, like the I.S. Thompson House from the mid-1800s on Thompsons Bridge Road in *Chateau Country*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 4

Beach houses on Bay Drive in *Kitts Hummock*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 5

A house on Commerce Street in *Kenton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 6

A whitewashed duplex on Rockland Road in *Rockland*. A simple house like this was likely the home of the families of millworkers, and the scene gives a hint of a little bit of Ireland in Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 7

Houses on Valley Road in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 8

The historically Irish neighborhood in *Wilmington* is Forty Acres. The neighborhood was developed as a streetcar suburb in the 1870s and 1880s. Many neigborhood residents can trace their family tree through this neighorhood until it was originally settled.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 9

Houses on Main Street in *Christiana*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 10

Many of the people that worked for the DuPont family in their powder yards in the early 1800s were Irish Catholic immigrants. Because of their need for a Catholic church, Alexis I. DuPont built St. Joseph on the Brandywine Roman Catholic Church, which is located on Old Church Road, near the intersection of Montchanin Road and Delaware Route 141 near *Greenville*. The church was built in 1841 and was a rare instance of corporate philanthropy at the time. The church was painted yellow in 1895 by Alfred I. DuPont, who made it the same color as his estate, Swamp Hall.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 11

Another church with ties to the Irish is St. Ann's Roman Catholic Church, on Union Street in *Wilmington*. The church is the center of the Forty Acres neighborhood, which was settled by Irish immigrants in the 1860s through 1880s. St. Ann's was built in 1887.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 12

The St. Patrick's Day festivities begin in *Wilmington* on the Saturday before St. Patrick's Day, when the city's parade is held. At the terminus of the parade route is a party held at St. Patrick's Church, where the church serves beer to hundreds or parade-goers.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 13

Arguably the best pub experience in *Wilmington* is at Catherine Rooney's, on Delaware Avenue in Trolley Square. The Irish theme begins when you enter, where a separate door is provided for leprechauns.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 14

Catherine Rooney's also has a second location on Main Street in *Newark*, which opened in the autumn of 2010. Like the original location in Wilmington, Rooney's has played up the Irish pub ambience, and has an authentic pub-like feel. Board games and books on bookshelves are available for patrons looking to spend a quiet evening alone or with friends.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 16

Most Irish immigrants worked at the mills lining the Brandywine River and some tributaries. Many worked at Eleutherian Mills near *Henry Clay Village*, where the DuPont company produced gunpowder. One of the jobs at the powder yard was to grind the saltpeter for production, which was done with this grinding wheel.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 16

One place to get goods from Ireland is Sweeney's Irish Imports, at Gilpin Avenue & Union Street in the Forty Acres section of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 17

The star of today and the day of *Wilmington*'s St. Patrick's Day parade is St. Patrick "himself".


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 18

The District No. 12 School, also known as the Octogonal Schoolhouse, on Delaware Route 9 near *Cowgills Corner*. The school was built in 1831 and is a rare example of a stone building in eastern Kent County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 19

The Williams House, on Marl Pit Road north of *Middletown*. The house was built in 1859 and is typical of the large houses found on the prosperous farms in southern New Castle County in the 1800s.


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

This is a great thread!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 20

The first day of spring means that soon the flowers will be out in bloom. Arguably the best place to see flowers is in the gardens of Winterthur, off of Kennett Pike near *Montchanin*.












ExcellentALWAYS said:


> This is a great thread!


Thanks!


----------



## NSfromMA (Jan 11, 2011)

xzmattzx said:


> March 20
> 
> The first day of spring means that soon the flowers will be out in bloom. Arguably the best place to see flowers is in the gardens of Winterthur, off of Kennett Pike near *Montchanin*.
> 
> ...


Are the azaleas already blooming in Delaware? I would think that it's still forsythia and daffodil season. What about the tulips? Of course, I've been away for a long time....


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

In northern Delaware the forsythia are only just now coming out, though they are blooming full force from at least Dover on down. Crocus out, of course, but the daffs are only just now starting to bloom up here in northern New Castle County. Azaleas won't really get going until at least late April. The tulips are coming up around here but won't be blooming for a few weeks yet. Of course, everything happens sooner downstate.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 21

The Yorklyn Post Office, in the old Gregg store dating from 1900, on Yorklyn Road in *Yorklyn*.












NSfromMA said:


> Are the azaleas already blooming in Delaware? I would think that it's still forsythia and daffodil season. What about the tulips? Of course, I've been away for a long time....


See Doctorjef's response. Azaleas typically bloom in mid-April or late April, depending on when spring arrives in general. I like using pictures of azaleas just because they are nice plants to me, and Winterthur's rainbow of azaleas looks really cool.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 22

An old barn inside a new subdivision along Old Coach Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 23

Rowhouses on Broom Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 24

Rowhouses on 4th Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 25

A house on Creek Road in *Yorklyn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 26

Duplexes on Van Buren Street in *Wilmington*'s Ninth Ward.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

When do you think would be the best time to see the cherry blossoms in Brandywine?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 27

Buena Vista is the former home of John M. Clayton, who served as Secretary of State under President Zachary Taylor. The house was named after one of Taylor's victories in the Mexican War. Buena Vista, along U.S. Route 13 near *Bear*, was built in 1847 and was one of the northernmost peach mansions in the county. Delaware Governor C. Douglass Buck was also born at Buena Vista, and eventually died at the house as well.












Scba said:


> When do you think would be the best time to see the cherry blossoms in Brandywine?


I've taken pictures of it in April, and right around April 15 is the peak or just past peak, so probably the second week of April is good. Things are slow right now with the trees, though, so maybe right around April 15.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 28

The old Shannon Hotel, on Main Street at Old Baltimore Pike in *Christiana*. The inn was built in 1766 with the section on the left added in 1817. It is believed that George Washington stayed here overnight several times in his life, including during his presidency.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 29

Old St. Anne's Church, on Summit Bridge Road at St. Annes Church Road in *Middletown*. The church was built in 1771 and is said to have the only altar in the United States that is from before the Revolutionary War.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 30

The Isaac Budovitch House, on Bedford Boulevard in *Brandywine Hundred*. The house was built in 1955 by Edgar Tafel, who apprenticed under famed architect Frank Lloyd Wright, and elements of Wright's Prairie School style can be seen.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 31

Walnut Green No. 25 School, at Campbell Road and Owls Nest Road near *Centreville*. The school was built in 1780, with an addition in 1918.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 1

The Sussex County Courthouse in *Georgetown*. The courthouse was built in 1839.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

Houses on West Street in *Wilmington*'s Quaker Hill neighborhood. The J. Simmons House, built in 1865, is on the left.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

The cupola of the old Arsenal on Market Street in *New Castle*. The arsenal was built in 1811.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

Christiana United Methodist Church, on Main Street in *Christiana*. The church was built in 1857.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

Kingswood United Methodist Church, on Marrows Road in *Brookside*. The church was built in 1955.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

A hillside subdivision along Pike Creek Road gives a good view of some of the landmarks at the northern end of the Coastal Plain, including Christiana Hospital, located near *Churchmans Crossing*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

A house on Benge Road in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

A house on Orchard Road in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

A house on Kentmere Parkway in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

A business on 9th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

A house on 5th Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow!! Your trees are so advanced to ours here! You have blossoms coming out! Great pics as always, by the way.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 12

A house on Old Baltimore Pike in *Christiana*.













Taller said:


> Wow!! Your trees are so advanced to ours here! You have blossoms coming out! Great pics as always, by the way.


Thanks! These pictures aren't from right now; I'm using mainly pictures from last year or a couple years ago. But I tie in my pictures with how the climate and even weather is like around here. For instance, today it's a little rainy, so I have a grayer picture. Our trees should be hitting their peak blossom this week, though. It's actually a little later than normal; we usually get our peak right around the first few days of April.


----------



## eddie46 (Apr 13, 2011)

Matt, you have done a fantastic job with this Delaware showcase. I have really enjoyed the pics from around Christiana and Wilmington, not being real familiar with either city. I do have a few pics from downstate that I could post but I'm a newbie here so I first have to figure out how to do it. 

I will check back when I get up to snuff.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 5

The Wilmington Trust Plaza, on 11th Street in *Wilmington*. The structure was built in 1998. With the acquisition of Wilmington Trust by M&T Bank, the bank's logo on the top of the building is soon to be only a memory.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 6

The Zwaanendael Museum is one of the highlights of *Lewes*. Built in 1932, it was modelled after the the town hall in Hoorn, The Netherlands. Inspiration came from the Hoorn Town Hall because it was from that town that Swanendael colonists came from and then settled in the Lewes area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 7

Festival season is now underway, and this week is the Greek Festival, being held at Holy Trinity Greek Orthodox Church in the Tilton Park neighborhood of *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1952.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 8

The Center Friends Meeting House, on Center Meeting Road near *Centreville*. The meetinghouse was built in 1796 and a congregation has been meeting in this area since 1690. The meetinghouse was named for being between the New Ark Union House in Brandywine Hundred, and the Old Kennett Meeting House in Kennett Township, Pennsylvania.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 9

The Ross-Allen House, on High Street in *Seaford*. The house was built in 1880 by Willie Ross, son of former Governor William Ross. Future U.S. Congressman William F. Allen bought the house in 1916 and added the portico and porch.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 10

In the middle of *Big Stone Beach* is a control tower for Fort Saulsbury, which was located near Slaughter Beach up the bay. The tower was built in 1941 and manned to watch the coastline during World War II, as part of a greater coastal defense with towers in Slaughter Beach and Fowlers Beach operating as posts for the fort.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 11

The Charles Ash House, on Washington Street in *Delaware City*. The house was built in 1871.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

One day I shall visit Delaware


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 12

The Italian Festival, held in *Wilmington* around the tie of the Feast of St. Anthony of Padua, began this afternoon. Each year, a theme of the festival is chosen. This year, the theme is the Renaissance. In a previous year, Venice was the theme, and an outdoor cafe was decorated as such.












DanielFigFoz said:


> One day I shall visit Delaware


If you've never been to the US before, make sure you see other places first. I love Delaware, but I wouldn't make it my first destination over places like the Grand Canyon, New York City, Hawaii, etc.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 13

St. Anthony of Padua's belltower is decorated for the Italian Festival, possibly *Wilmington*'s best festival.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 14

The American flag flies with the Delaware flag across Legislative Mall in *Dover* from Delaware's capitol, Legislative Hall.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 15

The Big Fat Tuna Grill, on Atlantic Avenue in *Millville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 16

Houses on Front Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 17

A view of the Christina River from Water Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 18

A house on Main Street in *Camden*.


----------



## panchiito (Apr 15, 2009)

excelent


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 19

Today marked the end of the Italian Festival in *Wilmington*. The festival is always closed with a Mass in Italian, followed by a procession of saints through Little Italy.












panchiito said:


> excelent


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 20

As one festival ends, another begins. The festival this week in *Wilmington* is the Clifford Brown Jazz Festival. The jazz festival is named after native son Clifford Brown, who is said to have been the greatest trumpeter in jazz music.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 21

The first day of summer means that only a picture of the beach, like here at *Dewey Beach*, is appropriate.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 22

Houses on Main Street in *Ellendale*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 23

Deer Park Tavern, on Main Street in *Newark*. The restaurant was built in 1851 and was originally a hotel and tavern. Deer Park is known for being an allegedly frequent stopping point for Edgar Allan Poe, as the hotel was halfway between Baltimore and Philadelphia. The restaurant is now one of the popular options as a watering hole for University of Delaware students.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 24

Rockwood Mansion, at Shipley Road and the Washignton Street Extension near *Penny Hill*. The mansion was completed in 1857 for Joseph Shipley, who was born and raised in nearby Wilmington but was a trader in Liverpool, England, until 1851. The house later was owned by the Bringhurst family. Rockwood is nationally known as a rare example of a 19th century villa and landscaped lawns, and is now a museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 25

The old DuPont plant, on Woodland Road in *Seaford*. The plant was built in 1939 to produce DuPont's new product, nylon. The plant eventually created thousands of jobs in Seaford, and knowing that unprecedented success would come to the community, the city threw an impromptu parade when the announcement of the plant's construction was made. TOday, the plant is owned by Invista.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I would love to see several places in the US, but Hawaii isn't really one of them to be honest, Delaware interests me more than there. I would like to drive down the East Coast, I would see several places I want to visit, including Delaware


----------



## ephyfe (May 21, 2011)

DanielFigFoz said:


> I would love to see several places in the US, but Hawaii isn't really one of them to be honest, Delaware interests me more than there. I would like to drive down the East Coast, I would see several places I want to visit, including Delaware


Delaware has some great historical sleepers areas in that they don't draw great crowds. New Castle is one of the few historically preserved towns on the east coast that still looks relatively the same as it did back in the 1700s. It ranks up there with Salem, Mass and maybe the James River area as far as being one of the top authentic and relatively unchanged towns from the 1700s. Boston and Phila are great historical areas also but of course it's different now and sometimes it's difficult to imagine how things were except in small areas. Dover is another historical gem and although it's changed some it's still has a lot of great historical buildings. If you like antiques Winterthur in Greenville area has the most american antiques outside of Williamsburg. Winterthur is the best place in the country to see and hear about american antiques. (In Williamsburg they have antiques but they can't even talk about them. Quite often young docents only know the history they're taught. It's overrated.). If you like Gardens, Longwood is world class. They're up there in the top 5 gardens in the country, and only 20 minutes from Winterthur. Been to Hawaii a few years ago. You go there for the flora and the winter weather. It's got some history as well but you'd go there for entirely different reasons of course.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 26

The Joseph Maull Carey House, on Broad Street in *Milton*. The house was built in 1810. Carey moved on from Milton to become the first senator for the state of Wyoming, and later the governor of Wyoming. Carey was one of six governors born in Milton, but the only to be the governor of another state.












DanielFigFoz said:


> I would love to see several places in the US, but Hawaii isn't really one of them to be honest, Delaware interests me more than there. I would like to drive down the East Coast, I would see several places I want to visit, including Delaware


That makes more sense, if you include it in a road trip. A drive down the East Coast would be a great way to see the US.



ephyfe said:


> Delaware has some great historical sleepers areas in that they don't draw great crowds. New Castle is one of the few historically preserved towns on the east coast that still looks relatively the same as it did back in the 1700s. It ranks up there with Salem, Mass and maybe the James River area as far as being one of the top authentic and relatively unchanged towns from the 1700s. Boston and Phila are great historical areas also but of course it's different now and sometimes it's difficult to imagine how things were except in small areas. Dover is another historical gem and although it's changed some it's still has a lot of great historical buildings. If you like antiques Winterthur in Greenville area has the most american antiques outside of Williamsburg. Winterthur is the best place in the country to see and hear about american antiques. (In Williamsburg they have antiques but they can't even talk about them. Quite often young docents only know the history they're taught. It's overrated.). If you like Gardens, Longwood is world class. They're up there in the top 5 gardens in the country, and only 20 minutes from Winterthur. Been to Hawaii a few years ago. You go there for the flora and the winter weather. It's got some history as well but you'd go there for entirely different reasons of course.


New Castle is great. I see it as similar to Annapolis or Alexandria's Old Town neighborhood, and I can't draw comparisons to Salem as I have never been there. The upside or downside to New Castle is the lack of tourism. It's great to me because you have the town to yourself and you get to see a very historic town with a real, average environment. But some people feed on the energy of crowds and would be bored of New Castle because it's ignored by others.

Another legitimate place in Delaware to visit are the beach towns. Dewey Beach is excellent for nightlife in the summertime.


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

Delaware looks absolutely incredible, no wonder they call it, "The First State".


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 27

The Frank Pyle House, at 10th & Franklin Streets in *Wilmington*. The house was built in 1891 and was designed by Frank Miles Day, who later went on to design the University of Delaware campus.












Jaybird said:


> Delaware looks absolutely incredible, no wonder they call it, "The First State".


Or, the Diamond State.


----------



## ephyfe (May 21, 2011)

xzmattzx said:


> June 26
> New Castle is great. I see it as similar to Annapolis or Alexandria's Old Town neighborhood, and I can't draw comparisons to Salem as I have never been there.


Annapolis and Alexandria's Old Town are wonderfully well preserved. Annapolis has the Naval academy and it's a place where the rich stop come and dock their expensive sailboats and eat. I would say many more tourists there. Alexandria's Old Town is great also and although I haven't been there in many years it's pretty quite there although more happening than New Castle. Salem, James River area of Virginia and maybe Plymouth, mass have quite a few homes dating from the 1600s, these areas are the first settlement areas in America. If coming down the east coast via route 1 (or even I95) you would want to add Boston, Newport, RI, Charleston and Savannah on the list. Charleston and Savannah have great historical southern architecture.
xzmattzx go see Salem and Newport if you haven't seen them yet. They are not far at all and well worth the short drive. The gilded era masions of Newport are one of the east coasts best kept secrets. I imagine you've probably been there if you like architecture. Salem has a lot of money and the place is very well preserved. The only thing I don't like that much is that they bring in a lot of historical homes from other areas and plop them down in Salem. The Peabody has a nice museume there also but there are too many of those witch trial reenactments.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 28

A house on Main Street in *St. Georges*. The house was built in 1860.












ephyfe said:


> Annapolis and Alexandria's Old Town are wonderfully well preserved. Annapolis has the Naval academy and it's a place where the rich stop come and dock their expensive sailboats and eat. I would say many more tourists there. Alexandria's Old Town is great also and although I haven't been there in many years it's pretty quite there although more happening than New Castle. Salem, James River area of Virginia and maybe Plymouth, mass have quite a few homes dating from the 1600s, these areas are the first settlement areas in America. If coming down the east coast via route 1 (or even I95) you would want to add Boston, Newport, RI, Charleston and Savannah on the list. Charleston and Savannah have great historical southern architecture.
> xzmattzx go see Salem and Newport if you haven't seen them yet. They are not far at all and well worth the short drive. The gilded era masions of Newport are one of the east coasts best kept secrets. I imagine you've probably been there if you like architecture. Salem has a lot of money and the place is very well preserved. The only thing I don't like that much is that they bring in a lot of historical homes from other areas and plop them down in Salem. The Peabody has a nice museume there also but there are too many of those witch trial reenactments.


Newport is near the top of my list of places to see. On top of having the mansions, it also has the oldest tavern in the US, the oldest synagogue in the US, and the Tennis Hall of Fame.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 29

A view of Hoopes Reservoir from Hillside Mill Road near *Mount Cuba*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 30

Houses on Main Street in *Stanton*.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice period houses....


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 1

Recent work on the Interdisciplinary Science & Engineering Laboratory at Academy Street & Lovett Avenue in *Newark*.












Linguine said:


> nice period houses....


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 2

The Border Cafe, off of Delaware Route 7 at *Churchman's Crossing*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 3

Houses on Lawson Avenue in *Claymont*.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Like the old wooden Victorian house in St Georges!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> New Castle is great. I see it as similar to Annapolis or Alexandria's Old Town neighborhood, and I can't draw comparisons to Salem as I have never been there. The upside or downside to New Castle is the lack of tourism. It's great to me because you have the town to yourself and you get to see a very historic town with a real, average environment. But some people feed on the energy of crowds and would be bored of New Castle because it's ignored by others.
> 
> Another legitimate place in Delaware to visit are the beach towns. Dewey Beach is excellent for nightlife in the summertime.


My mother used to live in Alexandria's Old Town, New Castle (looks a bit strange to me with a gap :lol looks beautiful, I think thats where I'd go in Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 4

Caesar Rodney was one of the signers of the Declaration of Independence. His story of riding overnight through a thunderstorm to cast the deciding vote in favor of independence by Delaware's delegates, thereby clinching unanimoty amongst the colonies. His ride is memorialized in this statue in Rodney Square in *Wilmington*. Happy Independence Day!












Taller said:


> Like the old wooden Victorian house in St Georges!


No surprise there! It would probably fit in fairly well in Toronto. That's about as close as our mundane Victorian (as opposed to gingerbread Victorian) gets, since I can't think of an example of a brick Victorian house like that in the state.



DanielFigFoz said:


> My mother used to live in Alexandria's Old Town, New Castle (looks a bit strange to me with a gap :lol looks beautiful, I think thats where I'd go in Delaware.


Yeah, you would probably like comparing New Castle to Old Town Alexandria. The residential stock is about the same, so you'd feel kind of at home.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 5

A house on Oak Avenue in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 26

With Hurricane Irene approaching, many people are taking precautions to protect their homes and businesses. In all of the communities along the water, from Fenwick Island all the way up to the Delaware River communities, houses are being boarded up in case of damaging wind. The residents of this house in *Bowers Beach* have something to say about the hurricane.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 27

No chances are being taken with Hurricane Irene coming over Delaware. The overhead signs on Delaware Route 1 near *Wrangle Hill* remind everyone that the storm is going to hit over the weekend and to prepare.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Great photos as always!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 28

Hurricane Irene pounded the state overnight, but left at around sunrise. Even though it was just cloudy and windy today, flooding was extensive and the bigger streams and rivers in Delaware reached record levels this afternoon. The area near Breck's Mill and Walker's Mill in *Henry Clay Village* was a popular spot to see the floodwaters today as the Brandywine River surrounded Breck's Mill.












DanielFigFoz said:


> Great photos as always!


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 29

Prince George's Chapel, on Vines Creek Road outside of *Dagsboro*. The church was built in 1757 and was named for the person that would later become King George III. The interior is of heart-of-pine and has never been painted.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 30

The original Capriotti's sub shop is located on Union Street on the edge of *Wilmington*'s Little Italy. Capriotti's has expended in the past decade beyond Delaware and the Wilmington metro area, into markets such as Las Vegas, Phoenix, and San Diego. Capriotti's now has locations in 12 states.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 31

The atrium of the Morris Library in *Newark* will be full of students starting tomorrow as the University of Delaware gets ready to start classes.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 1

The James Ponder House, on Federal Street in *Milton*. Ponder served as the Governor of Delaware from 1871 to 1875.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 2

The Abram Chandler House, on Old Milltown Road in *Pike Creek*. The house was built in 1871.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 3

This field was the site of the Battle of Cooch's Bridge, which occurred in *Pencader Hundred* on September 3, 1777. For decades, the battle was believed to be nothing more than a skirmish, but recent evidence suggests that the battle was more significant than realized. The battle was an attempt to stop the British from marching to Phildelphia from the Elkton area in Maryland. It's believed that the stars and stripes were flown in battle for the first time ever in the Battle of Cooch's Bridge.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 4

Tucked away between highrises on Market Street in the heart of *Wilmington*'s downtown is this house that survived the inevitable building boom over the decades.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 5

Saying goodbye to summer in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 6

Delaware State University's building on Market Street in *Wilmington* pays homage to the Wilmington area's notable musicians, from Clifford Brown, to Bob Marley, to George Thorogood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 7

A house on Tidewaters in *Henlopen Acres*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 8

A house on Front Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## ephyfe (May 21, 2011)

xzmattzx said:


> August 1
> 
> With the acquisition of Wilmington Trust by M&T Bank, one of Delaware's day-to-day institutions is becoming just a part of history. This has upset many who cherish the "Delaware Way", and WSFS Bank has started to capitalize on the purchase by the out-of-state bank. The recent bank war in Delaware can be seen in many places. One such place is in *Wilmington*, where these billboards are one after the other. Other places to see the bank wars are in the newspaper, where WSFS Bank and M&T Bank sometimes will have large ads on succeeding pages, or in radio campaigns, or in internet ads.



Own some MTB. They are a very well run bank and wouldn't be surprised if they eventually beat out or even buy WSFS. MTB stock is realitively inexpensive due to problems in the financial industry.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 9

A house on Loockerman Street in *Dover*.












ephyfe said:


> Own some MTB. They are a very well run bank and wouldn't be surprised if they eventually beat out or even buy WSFS. MTB stock is realitively inexpensive due to problems in the financial industry.


I am considering owning M&T stock, and First Niagara stock. M&T might not beat out, and defeinitely won't buy WSFS. WSFS has been more sound in their investments, as Wilmington Trust invested heavily into derivatives and whatnot, and WSFS has capitalized on the failure of Wilmington Trust by making a push as luring new M&T customers in the area and expanding in Delaware. Delawareans are fiercely proud of local/state businesses and You should consider researching WSFS for your portfolio. It's a conservative company with slow growth but it's a solid company that can weather bad times fairly well.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 10

Rowhouses on Broom Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## ephyfe (May 21, 2011)

"I am considering owning M&T stock, and First Niagara stock. M&T might not beat out, and defeinitely won't buy WSFS. WSFS has been more sound in their investments, as Wilmington Trust invested heavily into derivatives and whatnot, and WSFS has capitalized on the failure of Wilmington Trust by making a push as luring new M&T customers in the area and expanding in Delaware. Delawareans are fiercely proud of local/state businesses and You should consider researching WSFS for your portfolio. "


Took a look at WSFS, they look fairly good as far as their chart is concerned. MTB is about 31 times bigger right now although plenty of room for both of them of course. I realize I'm off topic with this bank discussion but I know Wells Fargo has also made some inroads into the area and it's Warren Buffets 2nd larges stock holding. And look what has becomeof Bank of America, previously one of America's largest banks and a big presence in the area. What a pity! It's a long shot, but if they make it they have a nice reward for those who bought during this time. But beware we are in the worst month of the year and there could be some extreme volitility in banks because of the european debt worries and fears of another recession in this country. But fear usually means opportunity.

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=my&l=on&z=l&q=l&p=&a=&c=&s=mtb

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=my&l=on&z=l&q=l&p=&a=&c=&s=wsfs

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=my&l=on&z=l&q=l&p=&a=&c=&s=wfc

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=my&l=on&z=l&q=l&p=&a=&c=&s=bac


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 11

September 11, 2001, was maybe the darkest day in our nation's history. On that day, Americans saw first-hand the bravery and courage that our police officers, firefighters, and first responders have. Memorials to the victims of the terrorist attacks, and memorials to emergency personnel, can now be found in every city and town. A mural on the side of Wilmington Fire Department No. 1 on 2nd Street in *Wilmington* displays the patriotism that was felt in the aftermath of the attacks.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 12

It was common in the late 1800s to escape the big cities for more rural locations in the warmer months. While some enjoyed purely recreational activities, "camps" in the woods or on the beach were common for religious retreats. One such camp is Carey's Camp, on Carey's Camp Road in *Dagsboro Hundred*. The camp was established in 1888 and most "tents", as the little houses are called, date from that time.












ephyfe said:


> Took a look at WSFS, they look fairly good as far as their chart is concerned. MTB is about 31 times bigger right now although plenty of room for both of them of course. I realize I'm off topic with this bank discussion but I know Wells Fargo has also made some inroads into the area and it's Warren Buffets 2nd larges stock holding. And look what has becomeof Bank of America, previously one of America's largest banks and a big presence in the area. What a pity! It's a long shot, but if they make it they have a nice reward for those who bought during this time. But beware we are in the worst month of the year and there could be some extreme volitility in banks because of the european debt worries and fears of another recession in this country. But fear usually means opportunity.


M&T has more room for growth, which is nice, and they seem to be steadily expanding. Well Fargo is doing solid as well. I don't know much about Bank of America but I have been seeing reports of massive layoffs and that tells me that the company is bloated and struggling. Family members of mine have sold their BofA stock as they were not optimistic about where the company was going.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 13

The Dogfish Head Brewery, on Cannery Village Center in *Milton*. The microbrewery was founded in 1995 and has seen an explosion in popularity in the past 5 to 8 years. Dogfish Head also operates a brewpub and microdistillery in nearby Rehoboth Beach.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 14

Spring Banke, on Delaware Route 26 near *Clarksville*. The original portion of the house, on the left, was built in the mid-1700s and is a rare 18th century structure in this corner of the state. The addition on the right was built in 1835.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 15

The Vaules-Grier House, on Lakeview Avenue in *Milford*. The house was built in 1907 and overlooks Silver Lake. The Vaules-Grier House was built by Dr. G. Layton Grier for his wife Ella Vaules. Grier had helped pioneer the synthetic porcelain that was used to fill dental cavities.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 16

The Homestead, on Dodds Lane in *Henlopen Acres*. The house was built in 1743 and was in the family of Peter Marsh until 1871. The Rehoboth Art League has been on the property since 1938.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 17

This weekend, the 32nd annual Oktoberfest is being celebrated in *Ogletown* at the Delaware Saengerbund. The Oktoberfest coincides with the opening of the true Oktoberfest in Munich, Germany. A German-style Maypole, depicting German clubs, stands at the entrance to the festival.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 18

Walker's Mill, in *Henry Clay Village*, was built in 1815 as a textile mill that spun cotton. It is across the Brandywine River from Breck's Mill and just a half-mile downstream from Elutherian Mills, the DuPont mill site.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 19

The old St. John's Methodist Protestant Church, on Main Street in *Bethel*. The church was built in 1858 and is now a community center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 20

Ridgely, an estate off of Old Kennett Road near *Centreville*. The house was built in 1940 for Nicholas R. DuPont.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 21

Left Overs, a house on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1955 by H. Rodney Sharp, using leftover materials from other restoration projects in the town.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 22

Trees on the edge of the Great Cypress Swamp, *near Gumboro*.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....and nice read..thanks.kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 23

The first day of autumn means that natural foliage scenes like this one near *Ashland* are only a month away.












Linguine said:


> Nice updates....and nice read..thanks.kay:


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 24

A house on Pine Reach Road in *Henlopen Acres*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 25

The remains of an old barn, on Pike Creek Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 26

Houses on Walnut Street in *Magnolia*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 27

Houses on Blackbird Forest Road in *Blackbird*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 28

Houses on 5th Street in *Laurel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 29

A house on 2nd Street in *Delmar*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 30

Houses on Williams Street in *Selbyville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 19

The Collins-Sharp House, on 2nd Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1700 and was originally located along the Delaware River near Taylor's Bridge. The house was moved here in 1962 when an oil refinery was proposed on the land that the house was on.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 20

Gore Hall, on the Green in *Newark*. Gore Hall is the University of Delaware's newest building on the Green, and along with the renovations to DuPont Hall across the lawn, completed the master plan for the Green that dated to the 1910s. Gore Hall was built in 1998 with money from the Gore family, of W.L. Gore & Associates.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 21

The old Mermaid Tavern, on Limestone Road in *Pike Creek*. The tavern was built in 1746 and served teamsters who transported grain from the farmland of the Hockessin area and parts of Pennslvania down to Newpoer to be shipped out. Mermaid Tavern now functions as a residence.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 22

Bancroft Mills, on the Brandywine River in *Wilmington*. Joseph Bancroft bought a grain mill here in 1831, and converted it into a textile mill. Bancroft Mills was the largest textile finisher in the United States by the 1880s, and the mill continued to gorw for the next 50 years, when it was the largest textile finisher and cotton dyer in the world. The mill has been closed since 1961.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Love that place, just wish it wasn't such a pain to get to.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 23

Linden Hall, on Congress Street in *Port Penn*. The house was built in 1834 by the Cleaver family. Linden Hall was designed in the style of an urban townhouse of the time, reflecting Port Penn's relative success in commerce with Philadelphia.












Scba said:


> Love that place, just wish it wasn't such a pain to get to.


Do you go there often? I'd like to see inside the complex some time. I know you can call up the state parks office go get the ball rolling, but have never done anything.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 24

Houses on Main Street in *Smyrna*. The John Black House, built in 1845, is on the left.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

xzmattzx said:


> October 23
> 
> Do you go there often? I'd like to see inside the complex some time. I know you can call up the state parks office go get the ball rolling, but have never done anything.


No, I've walked there along whatever the trail is on the opposite side of the river twice, and it's a long hike.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 25

Brown Laboratory, on the Green in *Newark*. Brown Lab was built in 1937 and is home to the University of Delaware's Departments fo Chemistry and Biochemistry.












Scba said:


> No, I've walked there along whatever the trail is on the opposite side of the river twice, and it's a long hike.


Okay, same here. I thought you know someone that could arrange a nice little tour of the place. That would be cool!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 26

Rolling hills along Old Wilmington Road in *Mill Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 27

A rural road scene on Pleasant Hill Road near *Milford Crossroads*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 28

Pastureland on a horse farm at *The Levels*, northwest of Middletown.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 29

Snow in October? It hasn't happened in Delaware since 1979, the state's earliest recorded snowfall ever on October 10 of that year, and has only happened four times in recorded history in the state. This nighttime picture in *Pike Creek* shows almost completely green leaves on the trees and snow on the ground.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 30

Houses on Harrison Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 31

Arguably Delaware's most haunted place is Fort Delaware, on *Pea Patch Island*. The fort was built between 1848 and 1859, to protect New Castle, Wilmington, and Philadelphia from enemy ships that could come up the Delaware River. The fort became a prisoner-of-war camp for captured Confederate soldiers and others. Fort Delaware has gained national and international attention from ghost hunters for supposed paranormal activity throughout the fort.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 1

All Saint Cemetery, along Kirkwood Highway in *suburban Wilmington*, features some statuary by Italian sculptor Edigio Giaroli, who was a favorite of Pope Paul VI. This statue depicts Mother Cabrini, Isaac Jogues, and Martin de Porres, all saints in the Catholic Church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 2

Houses on Tuscany Drive in the Town of Parkside in *Middletown*. The neighborhood was begun in 2003 and is one of the best examples of traditional neighborhood development in Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 3

A house on Taylor's Bridge Road at *Taylor's Bridge*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 4

A house on Townsend Road in *Newark*.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The countryside looks very English


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 5

The old New Castle County Courthouse, and the New Castle Town Hall, on Delaware Street in *New Castle* on an autumn night. The courthouse was built in 1731 and served as the capitol of Delaware until 1777. The town hall was built in 1832 and is similar to the head houses of England with market stalls in back.












DanielFigFoz said:


> The countryside looks very English


Some parts do, especially Chateau Country, with its old stone walls zig-zagging along the rolling hills.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 6

Recitation Hall, north of Main Street in *Newark*. The University of Delaware building was designed by Frank Furness and was built in 1892. Early on, Recitation Hall was deemed unfavorable for the campus. It was recommended for removal when the master campus plan was proposed in 1916, and in 1963 the four chimneys were removed and the portico was added to transform the Queen Anne building in a Colonial Revival structure that matched the rest of the building.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 7

Laurel, or the Dudley Spencer House, on Shipley Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The house was commissioned by Frank Lloyd Wright in 1954 as one of his Usonian models. The house was completed in 1961 and is still owned by the original client.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 8

Founders Hall, the main building at St. Andrew's School *near Middletown*. The structure was built in 1930 and features, among other things, a chapel, dining hall, cloister, war memorial, and N.C. Wyeth mural.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 9

A glorious fall sunset at Hoopes Reservoir at *Mount Cuba*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 10

The Vandyke House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1840 and once served as a doctor's office.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 11

Graves at the Delaware Veterans Memorial Cemetery on Chesapeake City Road in *Pencader Hundred*. The cemetery is the state's New Castle County location. The road through the cemetery is Sgt. James P Connor Memorial Circle. The Circle was named after Sergeant James Connor, who was a recipient of the Congressional Medal of Honor for his actions in southern France in World War II. The state has stated that they plan to honor all 14 of Delaware's Medal of Honor recipients.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 12

Homecoming is this weekend at the University of Delaware in *Newark*, and the campus is alive with alumni and decorations. Old College, built in 1834 and the first building of Delaware College, is lit up in the school's colors.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 13

The tree canopy in Alapocas Woods Park in *Alapocas*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 14

Shadowbrook, an estate off of Snuff Mill Road near *Centreville*. The house was built in 1939.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 15

The statue of Admiral Samuel Francis DuPont, at the entrance to Rockford Park in *Wilmington*. The statue was dedicated in 1884 in Dupont Circle in Washington DC, which gave the circle and neighborhood its name, and the statue was moved to this location in Wilmington in 1920. In the background is Rockford Tower.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 16

The end of McCullough's Row, on The Strand in *New Castle*. The row of houses was built in 1824 and the last one functioned as a little store. On the side is a period advertisement for Ivory Soap.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 17

Marshland near *Woodland Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 18

A house on Westover Road in *Westover Hills*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 19

A house on Green Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 20

A house on Blackshire Road in *Wilmington*'s Wawaset Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Novmeber 21

Businesses on Maryland Avenue in *Richardson Park*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 22

Looking down into a little valley in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 23

Stone walls separate old parcels of land throughout much of *Chateau Country*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

Celebrate all of life's blessings today. Remember that the original purpose of the holiday was to be thankful for a bountiful harvest like was reaped at this scene near *Mastens Corner*. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Delaware....:cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 18

The old New Castle & Frenchtown Railroad Ticket Office, in Battery Park near Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The ticket office served as a station on the early railroad, and is the second-oldest extant railroad station in the United States.












Linguine said:


> nice updates from Delaware....:cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 19

The Liston Front Range Lighthouse, on Belts Road at *Bay View Beach*. The lighthouse was built in 1906 to aid in navigation up the Delaware River. The Liston Rear Range Light, which accompanied the front ragne light, was dismantled long ago.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 20

A labyrinth in front of Old Swedes Church, along Church Street in *Wilmington*. Old Swedes Church was built in 1698 and is the oldest church in continuous operation in the United States. The labyrinth in front is meant to help clear the mind for prayer, and also historically was used with prayer to take the place of a pilgrimage when travelling was not possible.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 21

The Smyrna Opera House, on South Street at Main Street in *Smyrna*. The opera house was built in 1870 and never served as an opera house. Rather, is functioned as a town hall, and was the site of lectures or performances by Presidential candidate William Jennings Bryan, Frederick Douglass, and General Tom Thumb, among others.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 22

Immanuel Episcopal Church, on the green in Old *New Castle*. The church was originally constructed in 1706, with the tower constructed in 1830. Immanuel Church is the oldest Anglican church in the United States with continuous Sunday services.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 23

The Henry Siedel House, on Delaware Avenue in the Trolley Square neighborhood in *Wilmington*. The house was built in 1888.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 24

The Bob Carpenter Center, on South College Avenue on the University of Delaware's south campus in *Newark*. The arena was built in 1992 and is the home to the men's and women's basketball teams. The new intramural building, connected to the Bob Carpenter Center, is under construction on the right.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 25

A close look at the materials used at the house at 49 The Strand in *New Castle*. The house is a rare survival of a frame house, this with flush-mounted board siding, in this part of New Castle, that suffered a fire in 1823.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice as always


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 26

A house on Bedford Street in *Georgetown*.












DanielFigFoz said:


> Very nice as always


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 27

The old Journey barn, on Lancaster Pike in *suburban Wilmington*. The barn was built in 1852.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 28

Houses on Wilbur Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 29

An old stone house on Auburn Mill Road in *Yorklyn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 30

Houses on Main Street in *Christiana*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 31

Beach houses on Bay Drive in *Kitts Hummock*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 1

Rowhouses on 18th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 2

Looking out over Cape Henlopen and the Delaware Bay from the Great Dune in Cape Henlopen State Park, *near Lewes*.


----------



## Medievalist (Feb 2, 2012)

That's not an old barn in your September 25th photo; it's the remains of the Ward Spoke Mill, on the lower portion of Upper Pike Creek Road.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 3

The Slaughter Beach Memorial Volunteer Fire Company, on Bay Drive in *Slaughter Beach*.












Medievalist said:


> That's not an old barn in your September 25th photo; it's the remains of the Ward Spoke Mill, on the lower portion of Upper Pike Creek Road.


Thanks for the information! I still have a lot to learn about Delaware, and my research with historic maps didn't turn up much when I did a quick search. Looking back, it should've been obvious that it wasn't a barn; no one puts windows on the ground floor of a barn.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 4

The Darley House, on Philadelphia Pike at Darley Road in *Claymont*. The Darley House was the home of Felix Darley, arguably the first great book illustrator in American history. Darley bought the house in 1859 and gave it Gothic Revival details.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 5

Summit Bridge, carrying Delaware Route 896 over the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal in *Pencader Hundred*. Summit Bridge was built in 1959. Delaware lawyers were able to get the Federal government to pay for the bridge, based on technicalities in the law. When the private canal company was chartered in 1801, it was responsible for the provision of bridges for crossing, and the Federal government assumed these responsibilities when it purchased the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 6

Another bridge that crosses the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal is the old St. Georges Bridge, in *St. Georges*. The bridge was built in 1941 to replace an earlier bridge lower to the water, which was rammed by a ship and collapsed. The 135-foot high bridge carries US Route 13 over the canal, and is mostly obsolete due to the William Roth Bridge nearby, sans local St. Georges traffic.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 7

Mitchell Hall, on the University of Delaware campus in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1930, and was a gift from H. Rodney Sharp. The building was named for Samuel Chiles Mitchell, who was president of the University from 1914 to 1920.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 8

The Collins-Sharp House, on 2nd Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1700 and was originally located on Cedar Swamp Road near Taylor's Bridge. The house was moved to Odessa in 1962 when an oil refinery was propsed on the house site and the house was slated for demolition.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 9

The Cooch House, on Old Baltimore Pike at Cooch's Bridge, in *Pencader Hundred*. The house was built in 1760, and is at the site of Delaware's only Revolutionary War battle. Lord Charles Cornwallis used the house as his headquarters after the 1777 Battle of Cooch's Bridge.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 10

The Georgetown Railroad Station, on Railroad Avenue in *Georgetown*. The station was built in 1867 for the Junction and Breakwater Railroad, which connected Harrington and the Delaware Railroad to Lewes and the Delaware Bay.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 11

Cloud's Row, at 2nd & Delaware Streets in *New Castle*. The set of rowhouses was built in 1804 and is the state's oldest rowhouse block. The rowhouses were built in a similar manner to rowhouses in Philadelphia, upriver from the town.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 12

The old Port Penn Schoolhouse, on Market Street in *Port Penn*. The school was built in 1886 and operated until 1961.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 13

Downtown *Wilmington*, from Brandywine Mills Park in the Brandywine Village neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 14

A flower shop on 8th Street in the Woodlawn section of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 15

A house on Main Street in *Farmington*.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I notice that a lot of the photos have American flags in them


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 16

A house on New Street in *Cheswold*.












DanielFigFoz said:


> I notice that a lot of the photos have American flags in them


On this page, the Cooch House has an American flag because it was the site of a Revolutionary War battle. The house in Farmington is just coincidence, and a display of personal national pride.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 17

A prominent landmark in the *Prices Corner* area, west of Elsmere, is the Pep Boys' fiberglass figure of Manny, Moe, and Jack. Prices Corner was developed as a commercial area in the 1960s.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

DanielFigFoz said:


> I notice that a lot of the photos have American flags in them


That doesn't misrepresent the situation either. I don't know if it's particularly unique to Delaware these days, but the display of the flag on private homes has greatly proliferated in recent years. Some people here display the State flag of Delaware instead, or one of the historic versions of the national flag rather than the current official banner. We ourselves display the Grand Union Flag, which was used by authority of the Continental Congress during the last couple of years before the Declaration of Independence. This banner is comprised of the characteristic 13 red and white stripes, with the British Union Flag in the canton. Other people will display the so-called Betsy Ross flag, with a circular pattern of 13 stars in the canton, accompanied by the 13 stripes occupying the larger field.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 18

Rowhouses on French Street in *Wilmington*.












doctorjef said:


> That doesn't misrepresent the situation either. I don't know if it's particularly unique to Delaware these days, but the display of the flag on private homes has greatly proliferated in recent years. Some people here display the State flag of Delaware instead, or one of the historic versions of the national flag rather than the current official banner. We ourselves display the Grand Union Flag, which was used by authority of the Continental Congress during the last couple of years before the Declaration of Independence. This banner is comprised of the characteristic 13 red and white stripes, with the British Union Flag in the canton. Other people will display the so-called Betsy Ross flag, with a circular pattern of 13 stars in the canton, accompanied by the 13 stripes occupying the larger field.


Good to see you on here again! You are correct, the flying of the flag has been extensive, and I too have seen different types. The Betsy Ross flag seems to be a pretty popular one as an alternate to our current flag, and I like your choice of the Grand Union flag as well. The proliferation of the state flag seems to be more popular here in Delaware then in many other states, like Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York, or Massachusetts. I wonder if that ties in to state pride, which I hypothesize is greater in Delawarethan in many other states. One strange flag that is pretty popular is the Sussex County flag; I think it reflects downstate pride as much as the state flag displays state pride.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 19

Houses on Madison Street in Trinity Vicinity, *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 20

Houses along Wyatt Street in *Bowers Beach*.


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

xzmattzx said:


> February 18
> 
> Rowhouses on French Street in *Wilmington*.
> 
> ...



Oh, I follow this thread continually. Agreed about the Sussex County flag -- of the three counties, Sussex' flag is the only one I recall ever really seeing (at least enough to actually take note of it). I do think the sheaf of grain on the Sussex Co. flag looks awfully much like a bunch of broccoli, however!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 30

Stonum, on 9th Street in *New Castle*. The original portion fo the house was built in 1730, with the main portion built before 1769. The house, which once has a sweeping view of the Delaware River, was the home of Declaration of Independence signer George Read.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

xzmattzx said:


> March 29
> 
> The Josephine Fountain, in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*. The fountain was dedicated in 1932 to Josephine Tatnall Smith by J Ernest Smith, a local lawmaker. Smith also had 115 Japanese cherry trees planted in 1929 around the fountain. The fountain was modeled after 16th century fountain in Florence, Italy.


Hey, I was just there yesterday


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 31

The Thomas Bayard statue, along Kentmere Parkway in *Wilmington*. The statue was dedicated in 1907 to Bayard, who was a U.S. Senator from 1869 to 1885, served as U.S. Secretary of State from 1885 to 1889, and was ambassador to the United Kingdom from 1893 to 1897.












Scba said:


> Hey, I was just there yesterday


How was it? Were the cherry trees in bloom, or past?


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

They weren't in prime, but still showing a good amount of pink. I walked from the park over to the Bancroft Mills with cameras and tripod in tow...then found out for the first time that there's a public parking lot right behind the mills. Will make a note of that for next time!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 1

The Old State House, on The Green in *Dover*. The former state house was built in 1792 and served as the state capitol until 1932.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

Buena Vista, on US. Route 13 near *Bear*. The house was built in 1847 for John M. Clayton, U.S. Secretary of State under President Zachary Taylor. Clayton named the house for a victory that Taylor had in the Mexican War. C. Douglass Buck, great-nephew to Clayton and a governor of Delaware, was born at Buena Vista.


----------



## bostonparkplaza (Feb 27, 2012)

Lovin' the trees and the skyline


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

Looking up the Green at the University of Delaware in *Newark* from Memorial Hall. Elliot Hall is in the distance.












bostonparkplaza said:


> Lovin' the trees and the skyline


Thanks


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

Springtime in the Winterthur gardens near *Montchanin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

The City and County Building, on King Street in *Wilmington*. The structure was built in 1916 and served as the city hall for Wilmington and the county courthouse until 2002.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

Spring weather brings out the artists throughout the state. This artist is painting a country scene along Montchanin Road in *Chateau Country*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

The reflecting pool at the Gibraltar Mansion in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

Easter decorations at St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

A house on 1st Street in *South Bethany*.


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

xzmattzx said:


> April 6
> 
> Spring weather brings out the artists throughout the state. This artist is painting a country scene along Montchanin Road in *Chateau Country*.


what a brilliant shot! the pix itself possess an artistic feature ! :banana:
btw, did you meet the artist?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

A house on Main Street in *Bridgeville*.












durio uno said:


> what a brilliant shot! the pix itself possess an artistic feature ! :banana:
> btw, did you meet the artist?


Thanks! It turned out surprisingly well, since I saw the guy at the last moment and had to just pull over and get a quick picture with some cars coming up from behind me. I didn't meet the guy, but the local paper got a picture of him owrking on his painting the very same day and put it on the front page!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

The garden at the old Winterthur mansion near *Montchanin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 12

A house on Main Street at Walnut Street in *Felton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 13

Houses on Lower Snuff Mill Road in *Yorklyn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 14

Bed & breakfasts on Lake Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 15

Lammot DuPont Laboratory, on The Green next to Memorial Hall in *Newark*. The University of Delaware building was built in 1993 and houses the chemistry, biochemistry, and marine sciences laboratories.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 16

White Clay Creek Presbyterian Church, at Polly Drummond Hill Road and Capitol Trail in *Mill Creek Hundred*. The congregation was formed in the early 1700s, and the present-day church was built in 1855. The temple-front church's facade was obscured with an elevator shaft that was topped with a steeple in 1996.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 17

Nine Foot Road, in White Clay Creek State Park at *Milford Crossroads*, is one of the last surviving concrete roads built by the state between 1928 and 1933. The road replaced a dirt road built in the 1870s, and was named for the width of the concrete. Nine Foot Road was built with a concrete section for cars with rubber wheels, and an unpaved shoulder section for cars with metal wheels.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 18

Bayard Sharp Hall, at Elkton Road & Delaware Avenue in *Newark*. The University of Delaware building was built in 1845 as the St. Thomas Episcopal Church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 19

St. James Episcopal Church, on St. James Church Road at Old Capitol Trail in *Mill Creek Hundred*. The church was built in 1823, with the belfry added in 1895. The parish was founded in the 1700s to serves English and Swedish settlers in the Stanton area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 20

Emalia Pusey Warner School, on 18th Street across from Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*. The school was built in 1929.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 21

Fox Lodge at Lesley Manor, on 7th Street in *New Castle*. The Gothic Revival house was built in 1855 by Allen Lesley, a surgeon.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 22

The Galloway-Walker House, on John Street in *Newport*. The house dates back to about 1750.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 23

Buildings on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. On the right is the Delaware City Hotel, built in 1829 when the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal opened.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

So much interesting info and so many beautiful photos  Thank you very much for sharing, xzmattzx :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 24

The Old Bridgeville Fire House, on William Street in *Bridgeville*. The structure was built in 1911.












aarhusforever said:


> So much interesting info and so many beautiful photos  Thank you very much for sharing, xzmattzx :cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 25

The Woodside Town Hall, on Main Street in *Woodside*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 26

A house on East Mall in *Ardentown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 27

A house on School Road in *Alapocas*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 28

Businesses on Main Street in *Felton*.


----------



## romaticer (Apr 18, 2012)

I see nice.I'll visit it in summer .
__________________
Halong cruise*Victory Star cruiser*Rome hotels cheap


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 29

Houses on Clayton Street in *Dagsboro*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 30

A house on Market Street in *Bridgeville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 1

A house on Mermaid Boulevard in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 2

An old house on Nassau Road in *Nassau*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 3

The switchboard room for Battery Best, at the old Fort DuPont near *Delaware City*. Battery Best was named after Major Clermont Best. The battery was originally named Battery Rodney, after Caesar Rodney, who signed the Declaration of Independence. The battery was built in 1900.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 4

Memorial Hall, in the middle of the Green in *Newark*. The University of Delaware structure was built in 1924 and was dedicated to the alumni who died in World War I. The building connects the old men's and women's campi.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 5

Horse racing at Delaware Park, in *Stanton*. Delaware Park was opened in 1937, and has recently had horses with connections to the track run in the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 6

An annual tradition in *Chateau Country* is Point-To-Point, held at the Winterthur estate. The pageantry before the traditional steeplechase races includes classic Rolls Royces and Bentleys, tailgating on hillsides, and a parade of historic carriages like this one.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 7

The Augustine Beach Hotel, in *Augustine Beach*. The hotel was built in 1814, and first served ship travelers. Later, the hotel became a resort when steamboats brought beachgoers to Augustine Beach and other points along the Delaware River and Delaware Bay.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 8

The Kent County Courthouse, on The Green in *Dover*. The courthouse was built in 1875 and sits on the site of a colonial tavern.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 9

The Captain George Maxwell House, on Adams Street in *Delaware City*. The house was built in 1850 by the steamboat captain and president of the Delaware City National Bank.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 10

Quillen Arena, on the Delaware State Fairgrounds in *Harrington*. The arena was built in 1997 and hosts horse shows, rodeos, tractor pulls, and circuses.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 11

Little Star, a house on Tilney Street in *Milton*. The house was built in 1790.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 12

Ships Tavern Mews, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The old commercial buildings were largely constructed in the early 1800s, and were renovated in the early 2000s as the biggest preservation effort in the state's history.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 13

Harvesting hay near *Church Hill Village*, west of Milford.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 14

Marshland in the Augustine Wildlife Area, near *Port Penn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 15

Little public walkways are sprinkled around *New Castle*, being remnants of when alleyways were used by pedestrians to cut down on walking. Silsbee's Alley is one such walkway, and connects 3rd & 4th Streets.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 16

Houses on Maple Avenue in *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 17

Houses on Main Street in *Stanton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 18

Houses in one of the many *Pot-Nets* communities on Long Neck.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 19

Border Cafe, off of Delaware Route 7 at *Churchman's Crossing*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 20

Townhouses on Delray Drive in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

I love these photos...THANKS


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 21

Looking upriver at Downtown *Wilmington* from the city's Riverfront area.












aarhusforever said:


> I love these photos...THANKS


You're welcome! Thanks for continuing to look at my pictures!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 22

The former State House and New Castle County Courthouse, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The courthouse was built in 1731 after the previous courthouse on this site burned in 1729 in a failed jailbreak. The wings were built in 1765, with the east wing on the right altered in 1802, and the west wing on the left altered in the 1840s.












Linguine said:


> nice updates...


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 23

Independence Mall, on Concord Pike in *Fairfax*. The strip mall was built in 1964 and was designed by a painter who was fond of the historic buildings of Philadelphia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 24

Hidden from the road is Aspendale, on Sudlersville Road in *Kenton Hundred*, west of Kenton. The house was built in 1773 in a Quaker plan. The use of brick indicates wealth at a time when bricks had to be imported to Kent County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 25

The Delaware Breakwater Lighthouse, in Delaware Bay *near Lewes*. The lighthouse was built in 1886 to mark the east end of the Delaware Breakwater. The Breakwater was one of the largest constructed at the time, rivaling those in Cherbourg, France, and Plymouth, England. The Breakwater have safe haven to ships, since there was no natural harbor from Cape Charles, Virginia, to Sandy Hook, New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 26

The official start to the beach season begins today, and beaches around the state, like *Rehoboth Beach* here, will be packed for the holiday weekend.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 27

The Wyoming Railroad Station, on Railroad Avenue in *Wyoming*. The station was built in 1856.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 28

Memorial Hall, on the University of Delaware campus in *Newark*, was named to honor those that died in World War I. Inside Memorial Hall is a Book of the Dead, which lists the names of all Delawareans who died in World War I. A page of the book is turned every day.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 29

Marshland along Hazart Cove on *Angola Neck*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 30

Barge traffic on the Delaware River near *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 31

A house on Central Avenue in *Ocean View*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 1

A house on Congress Street in *Port Penn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 2

A house on Camden Wyoming Avenue in *Wyoming*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 3

A house on Peirce Road in *Fairfax*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 4

A row of tiny houses, on 4th Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 5

Twin houses on Front Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 6

A house on Broad Street in *Houston*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 7

Houses on Talley Road in *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 8

A view of Silver Lake in *Dover*.


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks, but, it seems like no photos in those links!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 16

Old Christ Church, on Chipman's Pond Road in *Little Creek Hundred*, near Laurel. The church was built in 1772 and held regular services until 1850. The church, called "Old Lightwood", is known for being unpainted both inside and out. The red coloring of the wood is the result of a 1951 coating of insect and rot repellent.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 17

Seaford Bridge, crossing the Nanticoke River from *Seaford* into the adjacent town of Blades. The trunnion bascule bridge, with its counterweight below the bridge deck, was built in 1925.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 18

The Red House and Craft Shop, at Cherry Lane and Miller's Road in *Arden*. The Red House was built in 1907 and housed the Arden Forge and the studio of Frank Stephens. The Craft Shop, built next to the Red House and on the left, was built in 1913 and closed as a craft center in 1936.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 19

Trinity Methodist Church, on Front Street in *Frederica*. The temple-form church was built in 1856.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 20

St. Georges Presbyterian Church, on Main Street in *St. Georges*. The church was built in 1844.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 21

The Pagan Creek Dike, near New Road near *Lewes*. The dike was built in 1660 by the Dutch, who used it as a roadway to travel across the marshland along Canary Creek from the settlement that is now Lewes.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 22

Peniel United Methodist Church, on Market Street in *Newport*. The church was built in 1954.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 23

The Veterans Administration Medical and Regional Office Center, on Kirkwood Highway near *Elsmere*. The hospital was built in 1950.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 24

St. Francis Hospital, on Clayton Street in *Wilmington*. The main building of the hospital, seen here, was built in 1976.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 25

Sitting in the sand at *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 26

A country scene on Barley Mill Road near *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 27

A porch on a summer afternoon, in *Bethel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 28

A calm ocean in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> May 12
> 
> Ships Tavern Mews, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The old commercial buildings were largely constructed in the early 1800s, and were renovated in the early 2000s as the biggest preservation effort in the state's history.



Have the upper floors been turned to residences?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 29

Houses on Front Street in *Frederica*.












540_804 said:


> Have the upper floors been turned to residences?


Yes, and all of these old structures are basically now one building, as the apartments are connected between buildings.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 30

Ordering water ice in *Wilmington*'s Little Italy.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 31

Buildings on Front Street in *Lincoln*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 1

A Delaware State University building on Market Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 2

An old house on Chapel Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 3

A little business on Bassett Street in *Clayton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 21

In front of Legislative Hall in *Dover* is the "Delaware Continentals", a statue dedicated in 2008. The statue depicts Revolutionary War soldiers from the state.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 22

The Charles W. Cullen Bridge, over the *Indian River Inlet* in Sussex County. The cable-stayed bridge was opened in January, 2012, replacing a bridge from 1965.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 23

The Nanticoke Indian Museum, on John J. Williams Highway near *Long Neck*. The museum was built in 1921 as Harmon School, for Blacks and Indians, and the school closed in 1964.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 24

The tallest building in Delaware is 1201 Market Street, in *Wilmington*. The highrise was built in 1988 and is 331 feet tall.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 25

The Delaware Memorial Bridge, from *New Castle*. The south span was completed in 1951, and the north span was completed in 1968. The main span is 2,150 feet long, and the bridge, including approaches, is a total of 3.5 miles long.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 26

Delaware's unique semi-circle border has an oddity in that it extends into the Delaware River all the way to the high tide mark on the New Jersey side. therefore, artificial land, such as the *Killcohook Coordination Area*, is considered part of Delaware, even though it is connected to New Jersey. The Killcohook Coordination Area came to be when The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers deposited silt from Delaware River dredging projects here. The artificial land, made into a hill, stands in contrast with the marshy natural land of New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 27

Seaford Middle School, on Stein Highway in *Seaford*. The school was opened as Seaford High School in 1929 and was built with a donation from Pierre S. DuPont.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

xzmattzx said:


> August 24
> 
> The tallest building in Delaware is 1201 Market Street, in *Wilmington*. The highrise was built in 1988 and is 331 feet tall.


It has 23 stories. :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 28

The Little Creek Inn, on Delaware Route 8 in *Little Creek Hundred*, Kent County. The old farmhouse was built in 1860 and is now a bed & breakfast.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 29

Boats line the backs of the Leipsic River in *Leipsic* after a day of harvesting in the Delaware Bay.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 30

Signs in *Dewey Beach* explain the causes and effects of coastal storms, including winter storms, on the state's shoreline.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 31

A view of Silver Lake, from the foot of King Charles Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 1

A house on South Street in *Smyrna*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 2

One of the notable parts of the drive from northern Delaware to the beach towns is the Portable Buildings business, on Delaware Route 1 in *Lynch Heights*. The southbound side of the marquee sign typically has something funny for drivers to look at. Here, the owner mentions that Mars is his home planet, in reference to Curiosity landing on Mars earlier in the month.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 3

The unofficial end of summer means that scenes like this, of beachgoers at *Tower Beach*, south of Dewey Beach, will largely be a memory for the next 8 months.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 4

Houses on Ayre Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 5

A view of *Pike Creek*, including the Pike Creek Valley, from Skyline Drive.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 6

Old rowhouses on King Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 7

A house on Clayton Avenue in *Clayton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 8

A house on Blackshire Road in Wawaset Park in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 9

Fairview, a house on South Hall Street in *Seaford*. The main section of the house was built in 1825, and originally sat on a farm west of Seaford along the Nanticoke River. The house was moved from the site of the DuPont plant in 1938. The house's main feature are twin fanlit doors.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 10

A view of the Mispillion River from the Mispillion Riverwalk in *Milford*. The riverwalk was developed between 1991 and 2002 along the former shipbuilding center in the community.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 11

A mural on the side of a fire station on 2nd Street in *Wilmington* commemorates the unity and patriotism displayed around the nation after the terrorist attacks on September 11.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 12

The Ponder Mansion, on Federal Street in *Milton*. The house was once the home of James Ponder, who served as governor of Delaware from 1871 to 1875.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 13

The Swinging Bridge, over the Brandywine River in *Wilmington*. The pedestrian bridge was built in 1910 to provide access to the Augustine Mills on the north side of the river for workers. The bridge originally stood near the Baltimore & Ohio Railroad Bridge, but was moved slightly downstream when that bridge was completed.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 14

Buildings on The Green in *Dover*. On the left is the Kent County Courthouse, built in 1875.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 15

Gild Hall, on The Highway in *Arden*. The structure, which was originally the Arden Club House, was built in 1910 using portions of the Derrickson family farm.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 16

The Dixon Plantation, on Valley Road in *Hockessin*. The house was built in 1754.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 17

Blades United Methodist Church, on Market Street in *Blades*. The church was built in 1889.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 18

Woodstock, on Middleboro Road in *Boxwood*, near Newport. The house was built in 1743.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 19

Indian River Bay, from Cedar Neck Road in *Baltimore Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 20

Looking at the Great Cypress Swamp, the northernmost bald cypress swamp in the United States, from farmland along Cypress Road near *Gumboro*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 21

Oktoberfest has begun at the Delaware Sangerbund, on Salem Church Road in *Ogletown*. Good food and beer are available, as well as beer steins like these.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 22

The beginning of fall means bright colors, like those here along Pleasant Hill Road near *Milford Crossroads*.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Haven't visited this thread for ages, it's still looking great!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 23

Houses on the beach in *Fenwick Island*.












DanielFigFoz said:


> Haven't visited this thread for ages, it's still looking great!


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 24

A house on Main Street in *Bethel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 25

Townhouses on Linden Avenue in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 26

Townhouses on Cole Boulevard in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 27

Buildings on the Riverwalk on *Wilmington*'s Riverfront.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 28

Meown, along Center Meeting Road in *Centreville*. The house was built in 1930 by Isabella duPont Sharp, who used it to stable her horses and to entertain her friends.


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice pictures thanks for the update :applause:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 29

The Hale-Byrnes House, on Stanton-Christiana Road in *Stanton*. The house was built in 1750, with an enlargement added on the left in 1772. George Washington convened a war council here with the Marquis de Lafayette in September 1777.












timo9 said:


> nice pictures thanks for the update :applause:


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 30

The Carillon, on the grounds of Nemours in *Fairfax*. The tower was built in 1935 by Alfred I. DuPont as a memorial to his parents, and to serve as his mausoleum. Original plans with the tower included a church and cemetery.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 1

Prince George's Chapel, along Vines Creek Road in *Dagsboro*. The church was built in 1757 as a chapel-of-ease for Worcester Parish, Maryland, back when this area was still a part of that colony.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 2

Centreville Lodge No. 37, on Kennett Pike in *Centreville*. The International Order of Odd Fellows lodge was built in 1876.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 3

The Water Street Station, on Water Street at Market Street in *Wilmington*. The station was designed by Frank Furness and built for the Baltimore & Ohio Railroad in 1887.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 4

Person Hall, on Academy Street in Newark. The building was constructed in 1924 as Newark High School, and later became Central Middle School following the construction of the high school's current building. It is now a University of Delaware building.


----------



## Emily Smith (Sep 18, 2012)

Electronic advertising models do away with this issue as it allows you to connect with your audience in their own atmosphere. Your existence can be continuous without being intrusive, and you can develop a connection with clients before they are considering purchasing.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates...:cheers2:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 6

The Laurel Municipal Building, on Poplar Street in *Laurel*.












Linguine said:


> thanks for the nice updates...:cheers2:


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 6

Houses on SE Front Street in South *Milford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 7

A view of Rehoboth Bay from *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 8

Houses on Norway Avenue in *Richardson Park*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 9

A house on Lore Avenue near *Edgemoor*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 10

A house on State Street in *Delmar*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 11

A house on Central Avenue in *Laurel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 12

The first house that I lived in in Delaware was this one, on Whitman Drive in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 13

Jake's Hamburgers, on Kirkwood Highway *near Elsmere*. Jake's is a local hamburger chain, with sites throughout the state.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 14

Houses on Gilpin Avenue in Forty Acres, *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 15

The Boscov's department store, at Concord Mall in *Brandywine Hundred*. Boscov's is a regional department store chain, based in Reading, Pennsylvania.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 16

The John Richardson House, along Maryland Avenue in *Richardson Park*. The house was built in 1723, when Richardson bought the mill located at this location. Milling went on along Mill Creek, near the house, from 1669 to 1923.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 17

The old Spread Eagle Tavern, on Kennett Pike in *Centreville*. The house was built in 1814, and is also known as the "Line House", since it sits at the border with Pennsylvania.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 18

The Highball Signal, along Pennsylvania Avenue in *Delmar*. The signal was used by the station agent to signal when the track was clear, and trains could proceed down the line. The signal is supposedly the last in the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 19

Old College, along Main Street in *Newark*. Old College was built in 1834, and was the original home of Newark College, which was established in 1833. Old College was designed by Winslow Lewis, and U.S. Capitol designer Charles Bulfinch drew up plans for the college's layout, but this layout was lost.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 20

Delaware Stadium, along S. College Avenue in *Newark*. The stadium was opened in 1952, and has a capacity of 22,000.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 21

The Washington Memorial Bridge, over the Brandywine River in *Wilmington*. The bridge was built in 1922 and was dedicated to the Delawareans who served in World War I.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 22

The Golding House, on Yorklyn Road in *Hockessin*. The house was built in 1898.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 23

Asbury United Methodist Church, on Weiner Avenue in *Harrington*. The church was built in 1890.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 24

Houses on 2nd Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

It's interesting how incredible an impact one family (the Du Pont family) could have on an area.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

I love your photos, Matt.

Even the modest homes in South Milford have charm and character. Only those attached 'rowhomes' or 'townhouses' in Middletown on Cole Blvd. were really ugly.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 25

The new IMAX theater, under construction on Madison Street at the *Wilmington* Riverfront.










Sorry to go so long without updates, everyone. I've had some trouble with image-hosting, and I'm still working it out, but I think I have at least a back-up solution which will allow me to catch up.



540_804 said:


> It's interesting how incredible an impact one family (the Du Pont family) could have on an area.


It is. I can't think of another state that is so dominated in all aspects by one family. The DuPonts did more than just provide jobs. They build schools across the state, built highways, ran for office, and more.



Philly Bud said:


> I love your photos, Matt.
> 
> Even the modest homes in South Milford have charm and character. Only those attached 'rowhomes' or 'townhouses' in Middletown on Cole Blvd. were really ugly.


A lot of places look pretty nice, even when it's just vernacular architecture. There are some places that aren't as nice-looking, and occasionally I'll show even those places, to let people see all of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 26

A house on State Street in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 27

A house on 3rd Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 28

A house on Sewell Street in *Felton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 29

As Delaware prepares for a direct hit from Hurricane Sandy, scenes like this one in the bay community of *Kitts Hummock* are common.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 30

Flooding from Hurricane Sandy at Walker's Mill in *Henry Clay Village*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 31

Arguably Delaware's most haunted place is Fort Delaware, on *Pea Patch Island*. The fort was built between 1848 and 1859, to protect New Castle, Wilmington, and Philadelphia from enemy ships that could come up the Delaware River. The fort became a prisoner-of-war camp for captured Confederate soldiers and others. Fort Delaware has gained national and international attention from ghost hunters for supposed paranormal activity throughout the fort.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 1

A house on 11th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 2

The Second Homestead, on Woodland Lane in *Arden*. The house was built in 1909 by Frank Stephens, who founded Arden as a single-tax community. The house was built in an Elizabethan style, and has a saying, "Tomorrow is a New Day," carved into a fascia. Artist's studios were in the upper rooms.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 3

The Cooch House, on Old Baltimore Pike in *Pencader Hundred*. The house was built in 1760, with an enlargement to three stories in 1822. The Cooch House is next to the site of the Battle of Cooch's Bridge, and the house was the headquarters for Lord Cornwallis after the 1777 battle.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 4

The First National Bank building, on Commerce Street at Mechanic Street in *Harrington*. The structure was built in 1887 in a Queen Anne Style, and is now used by a church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 5

The Mill at White Clay, on Creek Drive in *Newark*. The mill was built in 1831, and in 1845 was bought by Joseph Dean and converted into a spinning mill. The mill produced jeans and blankets through the middle of the 19th century. The structure was abandoned in the 1980s, and was redeveloped mainly as office space.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 6

Locust Grove, on Clayton Manor Drive, off of Choptank Road, in *The Levels*, northwest of Middletown. The house was the home of Joshua Clayton, who served as President/Governor of Delaware from 1789 to 1798. The house was built in 1773.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 7

The Liston Rear Range Lighthouse, on Port Penn Road near *Biddles Corner*. The lighthouse was built in 1877 to help ships navigate the deep water channel of the Delaware River towards Wilmington and Philadelphia. The Liston Range is the longest navigable set of range lights in the United States, visible from 17 miles away, near Ship John Shoal Lighthouse off of central Kent County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 8

Two days after the election is Return Day, a day in which political opponents bury the hatchet in a literal and figurative sense. The festivities take place in *Georgetown*, the seat of Sussex County. Most events take place on The Circle, and in front of the Sussex County Courthouse, seen here.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Very interesting as always.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 9

Shadowbrook, off of Snuff Mill Road in *Centreville*. The estate was built in 1939.












DanielFigFoz said:


> Very interesting as always.


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 10

A house on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The house was designed by Gustav Stickley, and was built in 1920.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 11

The Delaware Veterans Memorial Cemetery, on Chesapeake City Road in *Pencader Hundred*. The drive through the cemetery was named after Sgt. James P. Connor, who was awarded a Congressional Medal of Honor for his actions at Cape Cavalaire, France, in 1944.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 12

The Carpenter-Gothic House, on Main Street in *St. Georges*. The house was built in 1860.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 13

Barley Mill Road winding through the hilly terrain near *Ashland*.


----------



## valeray12 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have never been to florida. I have crabbed in Delawar. Can it be done in Jacksonville? I would like to try clamming can that be done there too? Where and what are the requirements


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 14

Houses on Geddes Street in Union Park Gardens, *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 15

A house on Graves Road in *Mill Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 16

A house on Westover Road in *Westover Hills*.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

That's a house?


----------



## doctorjef (Jun 16, 2007)

That house is just down the street from me. 

Matt, thanks for these great seasonal Fall pictures. In my opinion, Autumn is the best season in Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 17

A house on Commerce Street in *Townsend*.












Scba said:


> That's a house?


Which one? You posted that at the instant that I posted the picture from Westover Hills.



doctorjef said:


> That house is just down the street from me.
> 
> Matt, thanks for these great seasonal Fall pictures. In my opinion, Autumn is the best season in Delaware.


You're welcome!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 18

The Old New Castle County Court House, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The courthouse was built in 1731, with wings added in 1765. The structure served as the meeting place for the Delaware General Assembly until 1776, and became the state capitol in 1776 until it was moved to Dover in 1777.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 19

The Plank House, behind the Barracks on Main Street in *Smyrna*. The house was possibly built in the 1700s, and was originally farther north on Main Street. The log house was moved twice in town, and features dovetailed planks as cover.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 20

The Harper-Thiel Electroplating Company building, on Miller Road in *Wilmington*. The Spanish Colonial Revival structure was built in 1917, with side buildings added after 1946, and may have been used as a personal laboratory by Francis Irenee DuPont at one time.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 21

Pearson Hall, on Academy Street in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1924 as Newark High School, then became Central Middle School in 1956, and was bought by the University of Delaware in 1983.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 22

One of the things that the Pilgrims gave thanks for was the food that they had for their first year. Farmers, and everyone alike, can still be thankful for bountiful harvests off of Delaware farms, such as this one near *Fords Corner*, in western Kent County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 23

The Charles Thomas House, on The Strand in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1801 as a hotel, and was later used as a parish house by Immanuel Episcopal Church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

The Thomas Bayard statue, on Kentmere Parkway in *Wilmington*. The statue was dedicated to the U.S. Secretary of State and Ambassador to the United Kingdom in 1907.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 25

A house on Cox Street in *Middletown*, dating back to 1736.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

The Starr-Lore House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was originally built in 1775, with additions in 1800 and 1830.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 27

The cobblestones of Market Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 28

A view of the old Rollins Building, now part of Astra Zeneca, in Fairfax, from White Clay Creek State Park in *Corner Ketch*. Another landmark from the spot is the steeple of Ebenezer United Methodist Church, on Polly Drummond Hill Road.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 29

A house on Dixon Street in *Harrington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 30

A house on Commerce Street in *Townsend*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 1

Houses on Bancroft Parkway in *Wilmington*'s Woodlawn neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 2

Houses on 18th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 3

Christmas decorations on an old house in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 4

A house on King Highway in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 5

Buildings on Federal Street in *Milton*.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

xzmattzx said:


> November 23
> 
> The Charles Thomas House, on The Strand in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1801 as a hotel, and was later used as a parish house by Immanuel Episcopal Church.


What a cool old building! :yes:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 6

A house on Milltown Road in *Mill Creek Hundred*.












Taller said:


> What a cool old building! :yes:


It is! And, you'd never know that it's four stories tall when you stand next to it!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 1

A diving bell in Battery Park in *Delaware City*, used as an air chamber to allow workers to make repairs underwater on the locks of the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal. Dating back to 1839, the bell was in use off and on until the canal was converted to sea level in 1927. On the left is the old Delaware City Hotel, built in 1829 for travelers when the canal opened.












DanielFigFoz said:


> Interesting that a barn and a fire station have flags


The fire station makes sense. As servants of the public, a flag represents their commitment. The barn, used as storage space, I believe, is a bit strange. Maybe the condo development made it their post for the flag, and I happened to get a good angle.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 2

Segregation was defeated in Delaware at this school, Hockessin School 107C on Mill Creek Road in *Hockessin*. The school was built in 1920 with money from P.S. DuPont. In 1950, the Bulah family wanted their daughter to take the bus to this school, but they were forced to take a separate bus due to segregation, even though the bus for Whites passed their house and went near their school. The case of Bulah v. State of Delaware was eventually lumped with Brown v. Board of Education and segregation was ended. After segregation was over, the school closed in 1959, and the building is now the Hockessin Community Center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 3

On the grounds of the Causey Mansion in South *Milford* is one of the two extant slave dwellings in Delaware. The dwelling was built in around 1806, and also included the kitchen-quarter.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 4

The Academy Building, on Main Street at Academy Street in *Newark*. The building was the home to the Academy of Newark, which split from Newark College in 1833 and became the University of Delaware. This structure was built in 1841 on the site of the town's markethouse.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 5

It was long believed that Delaware was the only state without a cave. This belief was disproven in 1977 when findings were presented to the National Speleological Society. The Beaver Valley Cave, near the intersection of Beaver Valley & Beaver Dam Roads in *Chateau Country*, just 100 feet away from the Pennsylvania border, was first documented in 1958 by a local caver. The entrance is 24 feet wide and 5 feet high, and the main chamber is 16 feet deep, with a crawl space continuing another 40 feet further in. Lenni Lenape Indians used the cave as a resting spot and shelter when fishing in the nearby Brandywine River.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 6

A view of the Delaware Memorial Bridge from Videre Drive in *Pike Creek*, 9 miles away.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 7

In front of the Talleyville Fire Company on Concord Pike in *Brandywine Hundred* is a historic mile marker, dating back to the 1810s when the Concord Pike, also known as the Wilmington and Great Valley Turnpike, was chartered. The marker indicates that there are 4 more miles to Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 8

The Smyrna Museum, on Main Street in *Smyrna*. The museum is housed in the Barracks, named for its use by the militia in the War of 1812. The Barracks was built in 1795, and was the site of the state's first draft lottery in 1863.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 9

The *Wilmington* skyline, from the Russell W. Peterson Wildlife Refuge.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 10

*Chateau Country*, north of Wilmington, is known for its hilly scenery.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 11

A skinny building on Market Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 12

Looking up The Green at the University of Delaware in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 13

A house on 3rd Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 14

Houses on Belmont Avenue in *Richardson Park*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 15

Houses on 5th Street in Quaker Hill, *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 16

A coffee shop on Brandywine Boulevard at Concord Pike in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 17

Houses on Lake Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 18

A house on Bay Drive in *Kitts Hummock*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 19

Houses on Forsythia Drive in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 20

Houses on Albury Avenue in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 21

One of the few slave dwellings in Delaware, and the most well-known, is this habitation at the Henry Harrison Ross Mansion, on the Pine Street Extension in *Seaford*. The dwelling was built in 1855 and housed 14 slaves in its 16' x 24' space.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 22

The old Sussex County Courthouse, on Bedford Street in *Georgetown*. The courthouse was built in 1792 when Georgetown replaced Lewes as the county seat. The courthouse served until 1837, when the current courthouse was built, and was moved to this location in the same year.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 23

The Shannon Hotel, on Main Street in *Christiana*. The old tavern was built in 1766, and likely was a lodging place for George Washington during his travels.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 24

The Louis L. Redding Statue, in front of the Louis L. Redding City/County Building on French Street in *Wilmington*. The statue was dedicated in 1992, and was moved here in 2007. Redding was a lawyer who was the first Black admitted to the Delaware bar, and challenged segregation laws in court. His case Parker v. University of Delaware of 1950 overturned segregation in public universities, and two of his cases were combined with Brown v. Board of Education to overturn segregation in public schools.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 25

The old New Castle Company Library, on 3rd Street in *New Castle*. The library was built in 1892 and was designed by Furness, Evans and Company. The library incorporated Colonial Revival elements into the Queen Anne style for a unique look that blends in with the historic character of the town.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 26

The first public school in the nation to integrate in the segregated states was Claymont High School, on September 4, 1952, two years before Brown v. Board of Education. The school, on Green Street in *Claymont*, willfully integrated following the forced integration of the University of Delaware, overturning state law.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 27

Pencader Presbyterian Church, on Glasgow Avenue in *Glasgow*. The church was built in 1852, and the congregation's previous church was used as a hospital by the British after the Battle of Cooch's Bridge in 1777.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 28

The oil refineries of *Delaware City* can be seen from Battery Park in New Castle.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 1

Sidewalk graffiti from World War II at Fort Miles, *near Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 2

Sand dunes along Delaware Bay in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 3

A view of The Green at the University of Delaware in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 4

Rowhouses on 20th Street in Brandywine Village, *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 5

Buildings on New Road in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 6

A house on Old Lancaster Pike in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 7

A house on Milltown Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 8

Houses on Front Street in *Leipsic*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 9

A house on 6th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 10

Buildings on State Street in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 11

Houses on Main Street in *Harbeson*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 12

Houses on Main Street in *Christiana*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

The Friends Meeting House, on West Street in *Wilmington*. The meetinghouse was built in 1817 and was the third structure on this site. Across the street once was Friends School, now located in the suburbs. Thomas Garrett, abolitionist, Caleb Bennett, governor, and John Dickinson, "Penman of the Revolution", are all buried in the cemetery on the meetinghouse's site.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

The interior of the old New Castle County Courthouse in *New Castle*. The courthouse served as the seat of Colonial Assembly, and later as the state capitol, until 1777. This courtroom was designed to look as it would appear in 1732, when the structure was built. Only one supporting beam, and the stanchions, are original to the 1732 courtroom.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

The old Christiana Inn, on Old Baltimore Pike in *Christiana*. The inn was built before 1770, and is possibly a location that George Washington stayed overnight at in his travels between major cities while President.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

The only remnant of the Bellanca Airfield is this Air Service, Inc. hangar, located along Delaware Route 273 at Centerpoint Boulevard *near New Castle*. The hangar was built in 1936 and closed in 1960 after aircraft designer Giuseppe Bellanca closed his business down.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

The Maples, on Bunker Hill Road in *The Levels*. The house was built in 1860 by the Derrickson family, and was altered with a pilaster porch and center dormer in the 1880s to bring the hosue up to date stylistically. Many houses in rural Delaware were added to as the owners became more prosperous, making the "evolved house" common around the state.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

Oberod, a DuPont country estate on Burnt Mill Road near *Centreville*. The mansion was built in 1937 by Harry Lunger and Jane duPont.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

The old Peniel Methodist Church, on Market Street in *Newport*. The church was built in 1864 and was rebuilt in 1880.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

The Andrew Eliason House, on Summit Bridge Road near *Summit*. The plantation house was built in 1856.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

A view of The Green in *Newark* from Memorial Hall.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

Old snuff mill worker's housing on Snuff Mill Row in *Yorklyn*.










Thanks, Charpentier, for liking my pictures!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 12

Houses on Rising Sun Lane in *Henry Clay Village*.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Actually I like the whole thread Matt, not only for the photos, the accompanying descriptions are quite useful.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 13

A house on Barley Mill Road in *Greenville*.












charpentier said:


> Actually I like the whole thread Matt, not only for the photos, the accompanying descriptions are quite useful.


Thanks! I appreciate the continued likes!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 14

The cherry blossoms are in full bloom right now throughout the state. One of the best places to see the cherry blossoms is at the Josephine Fountain in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 15

Houses on Main Street in *Felton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 16

Houses on 14th Street in the Midtown Brandywine neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 17

Alison Hall West, at the University of Delaware in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 18

Houses on Ocean View Parkway in *Bethany Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 19

Houses on Cullen Street in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 20

Businesses on Rehoboth Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 21

The old Arsenal, on Market Street in *New Castle*. The arsenal was built in 1811 with the War of 1812 looming. After serving other purposes, like a post office, customs house, hospital, and railroad office. A second story and cupola were added in 1852 when the New Castle Institute was founded.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 22

The Joesphine Fountain, in Brandywine Park in Wilmington. The fountain was dedicated in 1932 to Josephine Tatnall Smith by J. Ernest Smith, who donated the cherry trees in the park in 1929.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 23

Owls Nest, on Owls Nest Road near *Centreville*. The house was built in 1915 and was sold by Eugene DuPont, Jr., in 1961. Greenville Country Club was opened on most of the land after that, with the house becoming the clubhouse. The wedding reception of Ethel DuPont and Franklin Delano Roosevelt, Jr., was held here in 1937.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 24

The Penny House, on Philadelphia Pike in *Penny Hill*, north of Wilmington. The house was built in 1749, and served at times as a residence, blacksmith shop, cabinetmaker's shop, and hostelry. George Washington and the Marquis de Lafayette supposedly stayed here, and artist Robert Shaw had a studio here.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 25

St. James Episcopal Church, on St. James Church Road in *Mill Creek Hundred*. The church was built in 1823 to replace an earlier church from 1717, and the belfry was added in 1895. The stone walls date back to 1817.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 26

New Castle Presbyterian Church, on 2nd Street in *New Castle*. The church was built in 1707, and along with six other congregations, founded the Presbyterian Church in the New World.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates, the cherry trees in Brandywine Park in Wilmington look lovely. :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 27

The William Todd Memorial, in Brandywine Park at Baynard Boulevard and Washington Street in *Wilmington*. The memorial, the Soldiers and Sailors of Delaware Monument, was dedicated in 1925. The memorial was sculpted by H. Augustus Lukeman, who also began work on Stone Mountain in 1925.












Linguine said:


> nice updates, the cherry trees in Brandywine Park in Wilmington look lovely. :cheers:


Thanks! Yes, that area of the park looks great at this time of year!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 28

The old Newport National Bank, on Market Street in *Newport*. The structure was built in 1864 and was renovated in the Colonial Revival style in 1927.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 29

New Castle Hall, on The Green in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1926 as a dormitory for the women's college, and still house students for the University of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 30

The Brandywine River as it flows through the Woodlawn Wildlife Preserve, now part of the First State National Monument, in *Chateau Country*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 1

Looming south of *Newark* is Iron Hill, which is an outcropping of the Piedmont Plateau. The hill, named for the iron deposits mined on it, is 331 feet above sea level.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 2

Houses on Delaware Avenue in *Bridgeville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 3

Houses on Old Lancaster Pike in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 4

A house on Broad Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 5

A historic carriage at Point-to-Point at Winterthur Country Estate in *Chateau Country*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 6

A house on Main Street in *Felton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 7

The reflecting pool at the Winterthur Museum and Country Estate *near Montchanin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 8

An apartment building on April Lane in *Ardencroft*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 9

A walkway through the woods at Winterthur Country Estate and Museum *near Montchanin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 18

The Fisher-Martin House, on King's Highway in *Lewes*. The original portion of the house, on the right, is believed to have been built in 1728, making it one of the oldest houses in Sussex County. The house originally stood at Cool Spring, about 6 miles southwest of Lewes.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 19

The Sheriff's House, on Market Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1858 at a time when New Castle was the county seat. A jail was attached to the building in the rear, and some jail cells still remain connected to the house. The sheriff's house is now part of the First State National Monument.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 20

Choptank-Upon-The-Hill, on Colonel Clayton Drive west of Choptank Road in *The Levels*, northwest of Middletown. The house was built in 1820 and was the home of Colonel Joshua Clayton in the mid-1800s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 21

The first day of summer elicits beach scenes like this one in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 22

The Clifford Brown Jazz Festival is going on this weekend in Rodney Square in *Wilmington*. The festival is named for Wilmington native Clifford Brown, who is considered by some to be the best jazz trumpeter ever.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 23

Rose Cottage, on State Street in *Dover*. The house was built for Thomas Bradford in 1855, and was influenced by Andrew Jackson Downing's designs, most likely from "The Architecture of Country Houses".


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 24

A view of the Delaware Memorial Bridge, in *New Castle Hundred*, from Wilmington. The south span, on the right, was completed in 1951, an the north span, carrying southbound traffic, was completed in 1968. When the south span opened, it was the sixth longest bridge in the world. When the second span opened, it made the bridge the longest twin span in the world.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 25

A day at the beach in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 26

A farmstead on Farm Lane near *Viola*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 27

Looking down the Brandywine River from the Woodlawn Wildlife Preserve in *Chateau Country*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 28

Entertainment at Northbeach in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 29

Looking down Front Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 30

Construction continues on the University of Delaware's Health Sciences complex at the old Chrysler plant in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 1

Houses on Main Street in *Townsend*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 2

Houses on Market Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 3

Boats on the old channel of the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal in *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 4

Happy Independence Day from Legislative Hall in *Dover*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 5

Looking down Alexander Alley in *New Castle* towards the Delaware River.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 6

A house on Butler Avenue in *Lincoln*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 7

Houses on Valley Road in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 8

The Chipman Sweet Potato House, on Chipman's Pond Road in *Little Creek Hundred*, Sussex County. The potato house was built in 1913 and was used to store sweet potatoes over the winter. Sweet potato production boomed in the early 1900s in Sussex County, until a root disease struck in the 1940s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 9

Swanwyck is a riverside estate that is located on Linstone Avenue in *New Castle Hundred*. The house was built in 1820, and was the home of Jean Pierre Garesche and Cora Marie Bauduy. Bauduy was the daughter of Peter Bauduy, who operated a woollen mill with E.I. DuPont. Swanwyck was a rare example of Regency domestic architecture, but was remodeled in 2003 and has lost many of its Regency details.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 10

The Swinging Bridge, across the Brandywine River in *Wilmington*. The bridge was built in 1910 and provided access to the Augustine Mills for workers living on the other side of the river.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 11

The Christiana Towers Apartments, on the Laird Campus at the University of Delaware in *Newark*. The highrises were built in 1972 and are 17 stories high.


----------



## canadiancreed (Nov 10, 2010)

xzmattzx said:


> June 28
> 
> Entertainment at Northbeach in *Dewey Beach*.


Remember seeing the Great Big Sea there a few years ago. So weird to have them play such a small venue when they're packing stadiums up north, but ti was a great show, and was nice to sit on the beach and have a picnic dinner before the show to boot.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 12

The John Ashton House, on Thorntown Road near *Port Penn*. The house was built in 1706.












canadiancreed said:


> Remember seeing the Great Big Sea there a few years ago. So weird to have them play such a small venue when they're packing stadiums up north, but ti was a great show, and was nice to sit on the beach and have a picnic dinner before the show to boot.


Dewey Beach is pretty good at getting some big bands to play there in the summer. Nearby Rehoboth Beach is known for attracting people just as a vacation place. Dave Grohl is maybe the most notable musician that spends time in the area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 13

The old Peniel Methodist Church, on Market Street in *Newport*. The church was built in 1864, and was rebuilt in 1880.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 14

Trinity Methodist Church, on Front Street in *Frederica*. The church was built in 1856.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 15

The Burnham Farm House, on Canvasback Drive, facing US Route 13, near *Tybouts Corner*. The hose was built in the 1770s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 16

Sharp Laboratory, on The Green in *Newark*. The University of Delaware building was constructed in 1962, and was named for H. Rodney Sharp, who was on the Board of Trustees from 1915 to 1968.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 17

A close-up of the ocean from Delaware Seashore State Park in *Baltimore Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 18

Summer fields near Delaware Route 141 in *Christiana Hundred*.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

xzmattzx said:


> July 10
> 
> The Swinging Bridge, across the Brandywine River in *Wilmington*. The bridge was built in 1910 and provided access to the Augustine Mills for workers living on the other side of the river.


Huh, I always figured that bridge was newer.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 19

Enjoying a night out in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 20

The foundation of an old house on a hill near what is now the Hagley Museum in *Henry Clay Village*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 21

Houses on Main Street in *Ellendale*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 22

Houses on Main Street in *Harbeson*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 23

A house on Ayre Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 24

One of the many restaurants on the Riverfront in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 25

Businesses in a shopping center in *Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 15

Many Delawareans will be watching ESPN tomorrow night as the kids from the Newark National Little League, on Possum Park Road in *Mill Creek Hundred*, play in the Little League World Series in South Williamsport, Pennsylvania.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 16

Loockerman Hall, on the campus of Delaware State University in *Dover*. The house was built in 1780 by Vincent Loockerman, Jr., a member of the county militia and the Committee of Inspection. In 1891, the house, once a plantation with slaves, became the centerpiece for the Delaware College for Colored Students, now Delaware State University.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 17

The Henry Harrison Ross Mansion, on the Pine Street Extension in *Seaford*. The Italianate Villa house was built in 1860, and is considered the finest antebellum villa in southern Delaware. Henry Harrison Ross served as Governor of the state from 1851 to 1855.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 18

Villa Monterey, a collection of Spanish Colonial houses on Corrinne Court in *Brandywine Hundred*. The houses were built in 1923 around the courtyard, which is a pedestrian street.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 19

Prince George's Chapel, on Vines Creek Road outside of *Dagsboro*. The church was built in 1757 and was named for the person that would later become King George III. The interior is of heart-of-pine and has never been painted.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 20

The Lindens, on Duck Creek Road in *Smyrna*. The house, built in 1765, was a miller's house in a settlement that was bigger than Smyrna in the mid- to late 1700s. All that remains now, after a grist mill was torn down in 1981, is this house and some church graveyards.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 21

The Sally Sipple House, on Long Point Road in *Little Creek Hundred*. The Georgian house was built in 1750, and is a rare example in Delaware of a facade topped with a gable pediment.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 22

The Charles W. Cullen Bridge spans the *Indian River Inlet* in coastal Sussex County. The bridge was built between 2008 and 2012, and was open to traffic in time for the 2012 beach season.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 23

The old Newark Opera House, on Main Street in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1885 as Caskey Hall, and later became the opera house in 1908.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 24

If you ever opened up your eyes in the *Atlantic Ocean* at one of Delaware's beaches, this is probably what you saw.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 25

Scrapple is still made in Delaware, at this facility on Railroad Avenue in *Bridgeville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 26

Houses on Main Street in *Clayton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 27

Houses on Railroad Avenue in *Viola*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 28

Houses on Front Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 29

Rowhouses on Heald Street in Southbridge in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 30

Houses on Delaware Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 31

Enjoying *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 1

Enjoying *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 2

Goodbye, summer, from *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 3

Townhouses on Dover Avenue in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 20

The stretch of US Route 13 between *Tybouts Corner* and St. Georges is considered to be the first stretch of divided highway in the world. The DuPont Highway was built between 1917 and 1923, but the road was so popular for the trucking of agricultural projects that enlarging was necessary after less than a decade. This section was divided in 1929 with a 50-foot grass median, with the old lanes handling just southbound traffic, and new lanes built for northbound traffic.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 21

Another chapter in American transportation history can be found in *New Castle*. The New Castle & Frenchtown Railroad was one of the first railroads in the United States, beginning operations in 1832. These stones were used as sleepers for the railroad tracks. The sleepers were gathered from throughout New Castle County and erected as a monument in 1915.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 22

The Kent County Courthouse, on The Green in *Dover*. The courthouse was built in 1875, and sits on the site of a colonial tavern.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

xzmattzx said:


> November 21
> 
> Another chapter in American transportation history can be found in *New Castle*. The New Castle & Frenchtown Railroad was one of the first railroads in the United States, beginning operations in 1832. These stones were used as sleepers for the railroad tracks. The sleepers were gathered from throughout New Castle County and erected as a monument in 1915.


Interesting history. I've been to Old New Castle many times ... in fact I've taken friends from out of the region to this charming historic spot in Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 23

The old Sterling Hotel, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The hotel was built in 1830 and was one of several in the new town that began with the opening of the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal. The Sterling Hotel was built along the original canal, and in 1927, as the Central Hotel, it was the celebration site of the widening of the canal.












Philly Bud said:


> Interesting history. I've been to Old New Castle many times ... in fact I've taken friends from out of the region to this charming historic spot in Delaware.


It is. New Castle has a lot of cool little tidbits like that. It's definitely worth a stop for anyone that loves history.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

Pearson Hall, on Academy Street in *Newark*. The building was originally Newark High School, and was constructed in 1924. It became Central Middle School in 1856, and then became part of the University of Delaware's campus in 1983.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 25

La Grange, along US Route 40 in *Glasgow*. The house was built in 1815 by Dr. Samuel Henry Black, who named it after the estate of the Marquis de Lafayette.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

The John Richardson House, on Mill Road in *Richardson Park*. The house was built in 1723 when Richardson bought a mill on Mill Creek.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 27

Christ Episcopal Church, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The church was built in 1851, and was inspired by the Floating Church of the Redeemer in Philadelphia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 28

Thankful for a bountiful harvest near *Woodland Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 29

A blue heron along a creek in White Clay Creek State Park, at *Milford Crossroads* north of Newark.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 30

A house on Church Street in *Greenwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 1

Buildings on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 2

A house on Broad Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 3

A house on Main Street in *Bowers Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 4

A house on Cedar Avenue in *The Cedars*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 5

The facade of Hercules Plaza in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 6

Looking down 11th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 7

The Golden Fleece Tavern, on The Green in *Dover*. The tavern was the site of the ratification of the Constitution on December 7, 1787, making Delaware the First State.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 8

A house on Kennett Pike in *Westover Hills*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 9

The Delaware City Hotel, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The hotel was built in 1829 when the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal was opened across the street. The hotel is also next to a portion of Battery Park that served as a wharf for steamboats that traveled to Delaware City in the 1800s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 10

The Casear Rodney statue, in Rodney Square in *Wilmington*. The statue was dedicatedd in 1922, one year after Rodney Square was finished, and depicts Rodney's ride from Dover to Philadelphia to cast the deciding vote for independence in 1776.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 11

The J.P. Wright House, on Kent Way in *Newark*. The house was built in 1922, and is now the residence of the President of the University of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 12

The Towers, on NW Front Street in North *Milford*. The house was originally built in 1783, and was at one time to John Lofland, the "Milford Bard", and also to Governor William Burton. In 1891, the house was extensively renovated in a Queen Anne style.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 13

The Wilson-Warner House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1769 by David Wilson, who was a dry goods merchant. The house became the first historic house to be opened to the public, in 1924.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 14

New Castle Presbyterian Church, on 2nd Street in *New Castle*. The church was built in 1707 after the congregation helped found the Presbyterian Church in the New World.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 15

The Wilds-Frame House, on The Green in *Dover*. The Second Empire house was built in the 1870s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 16

Rowhouses on The Strand in *New Castle*. The houses were built in 1824, following a fire that destroyed half of the buildings on the street.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 17

The Collison House, on Walnut Street in *Newport*. The house was built in 1885.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 18

There are several houses in Delaware that have wonder Christmas light displays. One place is this house on Kelly Drive in *Corner Ketch*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 19

This house on Prior Road in *Brandywine Hundred* also has a spectacular display.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 20

Another house with a great Christmas light display is this one on Summit Bridge Road near *Blackbird*. The homeowners also broadcast a small radio signal with Christmas songs.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 21

The most spectacular display of Christmas lights goes to what is known as the "Christmas Light House" on Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*. Over a million Christmas lights are used, and Santa makes an appearance by helicopter to open up the holiday season.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 22

Christmas decorations on a house on The Strand in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 23

Rodney Square in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 24

Waiting for Santa in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 25

Christmas carols at St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington*. Merry Christmas!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 26

A house on Market Street in *Port Penn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 27

A house on Federal Street in *Milton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 28

Houses on Main Street in *Farmington*.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful photos 

I love Delaware :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 29

The Sussex County Courthouse, on The Circle in *Georgetown*. The courthouse was built in 1839, replacing a wooden courthouse from the 1700s. The courthouse was built in the Federal style, and had the portico with Ionic columns, and tower, added in 1914.












Rain Drops said:


> Beautiful photos
> 
> I love Delaware :cheers: :cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 30

The Cannonball House, or more formally, the David Rowland House, on Front Street in *Lewes*. The house was built in the late 1700s. The cypress-shingled house is most notable for supposedly being hit by a British cannonball during the bombardment in 1813, and the section that sustained damage is in the foundation on the lower left.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 31

Goodbye to 2013 from the state's largest city, *Wilmington*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 1

Happy 2014 from our state capitol building in *Dover*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

The old Agricultural Experiment Station, next to Old College near North college Avenue and Main Street in *Newark*. The University of Delaware building was built in 1888, and originally had chemical labs on the ground floor, with botanical labs, bacteriological labs, entomological labs, and a darkroom on the upper floor.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

The old Richardson & Robbins Cannery, on King's Highway in *Dover*. The cannery was built in 1881, and produced canned chickens, plum pudding, and ham spreads. The structure was renovated in 1983 as an office complex for the state of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

The Jehu M. Reed House, on US Route 13 in *Little Heaven*. The house was built in 1771, and had an Italianate upper floor and wing added in 1868. It is believed by some that the Reed family introduced peaches as a crop to the United States from this house and farm, in 1830.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

A calm Hoopes Reservoir, near *Mount Cuba*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

The *Wilmington* skyline from Brandywine Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 7

A house on Columbia Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 8

A house, used as office space, on Kennett Pike in *Centreville*.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

A house on Barley Mill Road in *Ashland*.












DanielFigFoz said:


> Brilliant!


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 10

A house on New London Road in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 11

Houses on Stroud Street in *Wilmington*'s Browntown.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 12

Houses on Pine Street in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 13

A railroad bridge over Capitol Trail in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 14

Buildings on Maryland Avenue in the Hedgeville neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 15

A house on Main Street in *Bowers Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 16

Brandywine Academy, on Vandever Avenue in *Wilmington*'s Brandywine Village. The schoolhouse was built in 1798, and served as a school and meeting place until 1870, a year after Brandywine Village became part of Wilmington. It later was used as a library, from 1915 to 1943.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 17

The Old Library, on 3rd Street in *New Castle*. The library was built in 1892, and was built by the famous Furness, Evans and Company. The building housed New Castle's Library Company, which previously was located across the street in the Academy.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 18

The Old Custom House, on King Street in *Wilmington*. The Federal building was constructed in 1855, and originally housed a post office on the main floor, with a courtroom upstairs. The custom house was renovated in 1976, and housed Wilmington College until 2004.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

xzmattzx said:


> January 17
> 
> The Old Library, on 3rd Street in *New Castle*. The library was built in 1892, and was built by the famous Furness, Evans and Company. The building housed New Castle's Library Company, which previously was located across the street in the Academy.


Frank Furness was Philadelphia's most admired architect of the 19th Century. He designed the stunningly elegant Pennsylvania Academy of Fine Art near Philly's City Hall. In the 20th Century his "muscular" ornate and opulent Victorian structures seemed very out of date, so many of them - like the gorgeous Moorish-Revival Rodeph Shalom Synagogue - were demolished. Nowadays we Philadelphians cherish the few remaining ones. Many people don't know this about him, but Furness was a soldier (on the Union side) in the Civil War and he was awarded the Congressional Medal of Honor for bravery.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 19

The Claymont Stone School, on Philadelphia Pike in *Claymont*. The school was built in 1805, and renovated in 1987.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 20

The Bailey House, on Main Street in *Kenton*. The house was built in 1779.












Philly Bud said:


> Frank Furness was Philadelphia's most admired architect of the 19th Century. He designed the stunningly elegant Pennsylvania Academy of Fine Art near Philly's City Hall. In the 20th Century his "muscular" ornate and opulent Victorian structures seemed very out of date, so many of them - like the gorgeous Moorish-Revival Rodeph Shalom Synagogue - were demolished. Nowadays we Philadelphians cherish the few remaining ones. Many people don't know this about him, but Furness was a soldier (on the Union side) in the Civil War and he was awarded the Congressional Medal of Honor for bravery.


Somehow I missed this. I've been trying to highlight architects a little bit in this thread now. Furness is one of the tops that I focus on. He and his firm did a ton of stuff in Philadelphia, but he also did several buildings in Delaware. I have a list of places that Furness and his firm designed, but I can't find it on my computer. Off the top of my head, the other places in Delaware attributed to Furness are the Pennsylvania Building next to the train station in Wilmington, the Water Street Station nearby the train station, and an addition in the back to the house/building at 1315 Delaware Avenue. The old train station in Trolley Square that was demolished was also his work. Besides the Old Library, Furness' firm can be attributed to the Wilmington Railroad Station; what is now the Kuumba Academy Charter School; Recitation Hall at UD; what is now the St. Francis Renewal Center on Prior Road in Brandywine Hundred; and the addition on top of Fairview, west of Delaware City. I think there are a couple more places, but I want to find that list I have.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 21

Laurel Hall, at the south end of the Green at the University of Delaware in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1955.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 22

Hillsides covered in snow at Carousel Park in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 23

A view of southern New Castle County, from the Roth Bridge near *St. Georges*. Far in the distance, in the center, is the Wilmington skyline.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 24

The cupola on the Old State House in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 25

Houses on South Street in *Smyrna*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 26

Houses on Baynard Boulevard in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 27

A house on Main Street in *Cheswold*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 28

A house on Haines Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 29

A farmhouse on Big Woods Road in *Duck Creek Hundred* in Kent County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 30

A neon sign for the Jackson Inn tavern, on Lancaster Pike in *suburban Wilmington*, just outside the city limits.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 31

A house on Kirkwood Highway near *Prices Corner*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 1

Highrise and midrise dormitories on the University of Delaware's Laird Campus in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 2

A frozen Brandywine River in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 3

A snowy scene in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 4

The Hockessin Community Center, on Mill Creek Road in *Hockessin*. The community center was originally the Hockessin School 107-C, a public school for Blacks, and was built in 1920 with money from Pierre S. DuPont. In 1950, Sarah Bulah wanted her daughter to take the bus to school, but segregation did not permit this. A lawsuit was filed, and this suit was incorporated into the Brown vs. Board of Education case in 1954 that struck down segregation nationwide.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 5

A snowy scene in the churchyard of Immanuel Episcopal Church, on The Green in *New Castle*. Immanuel Church was built in 1706, with transcepts and the steeple built in the 1820s. In the background is the Old Academy, built in 1799.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 6

The Iron Hill Museum, on Old Baltimore Pike in *Pencader Hundred*. The museum was originally Iron Hill School No. 112C, a school for Blacks during segregation. The school was built in 1923 with money from Pierre S. DuPont. Small schoolhouses like this were common for Blacks during 20th century segregation, since scattered populations of Blacks made consolidation less feasible.


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful pictures xzmattzx :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 7

Memorial Hall, in the center of the University of Delaware's campus in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1924 as a memorial to those killed in World War I, and its design was derived partially from the Indiana War Memorial.












Rain Drops said:


> Beautiful pictures xzmattzx :cheers: :cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 8

The Barracks, on Main Street in *Smyrna*. The house was built in 1797, and later was given a front porch and Italianate cornice. The house's name comes from its use by militia during the War of 1812. The house was once the home of Presley Spruance, who served as a U.S. Senator.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 9

The Arsenal, on Market Street in *New Castle*. The structure was built in 1811 as a one-story building, and was later used as a barracks, hospital, post office, custom house, and railroad office. A second story and cupola were added in 1855, and the New Castle Institute opened in the building, with a school remaining there until 1930. The building was most recently a restaurant.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 10

The Port Penn Schoolhouse, on Port Penn Road in *Port Penn*. The school was built in 1886, and was used as a school until 1961. It is now a museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 11

The atrium of Gore Hall, the University of Delaware Building in *Newark*. Gore Hall was built in 1998, and was built with a donation by the Gore family, founders of W.L. Gore.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

xzmattzx said:


> February 8
> 
> The Barracks, on Main Street in *Smyrna*. The house was built in 1797, and later was given a front porch and Italianate cornice. The house's name comes from its use by militia during the War of 1812. The house was once the home of Presley Spruance, who served as a U.S. Senator.


I'm loving all these old Georgian style houses!! Is this style called "Federal" in the USA?





xzmattzx said:


> February 5
> 
> A snowy scene in the churchyard of Immanuel Episcopal Church, on The Green in *New Castle*. Immanuel Church was built in 1706, with transcepts and the steeple built in the 1820s. In the background is the Old Academy, built in 1799.


I absolutely love this church and wish I could visit it. It is soooo Anglican and looks like a little parochial church in England. I wonder when they stuccoed over the bricks?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 12

Stonework in the exterior walls of Old Swedes Church in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1698 by descendants of the original Swedish colonists, for the Swedes who needed a church in the now-British colony. Swedish stoneworking was used for the church, and is best-known for its distinctive use of having small stones fill the gaps in between the larger stones.












Taller said:


> I'm loving all these old Georgian style houses!! Is this style called "Federal" in the USA?


Yes, this old house is referred to as Federal around here, such as by the Delaware Public Archives. As you've pointed out to me before, calling something Georgian in the U.S. is a little taboo, since it refers to King George. Calling it Georgian now isn't a big deal, other than not being the common vernacular, but it was a big deal 225 years ago.



Taller said:


> I absolutely love this church and wish I could visit it. It is soooo Anglican and looks like a little parochial church in England. I wonder when they stuccoed over the bricks?


It's an Episcopal church, so it's Anglican to you. The nave is the original section, dating to 1706, and originally looked a lot like this church (another picture) located almost across the street from it, all through the 1700s. (An interesting sidenote: The Episcopal/Anglican church was built on the Green in New Castle, and the Presbyterians were mad that they couldn't build theirs on the Green since as former Calvinists they thought that being successors to the Dutch, they should get the prime spot, so they built as close to the Green as possible.) Records show it was stuccoed before 1817.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Lot's of interesting history! Thanks! Fascinating learning about the early churches, and you can just imagine them all sparring for best location around the Green. Last time I was in New York, I made a point of going inside the oldest Episcopalian Churches to have a look around. They look very Anglican, or Church of England, but all obvious references to the Crown, or to Union Jacks, etc... have been removed and none were added during the 19th century as you would see in Canada. But they still felt very Anglican inside.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 13

Houses on Walnut Street in *Newport*.












Taller said:


> ^^ Lot's of interesting history! Thanks! Fascinating learning about the early churches, and you can just imagine them all sparring for best location around the Green. Last time I was in New York, I made a point of going inside the oldest Episcopalian Churches to have a look around. They look very Anglican, or Church of England, but all obvious references to the Crown, or to Union Jacks, etc... have been removed and none were added during the 19th century as you would see in Canada. But they still felt very Anglican inside.


You would have fun touring our old churches down here. We have a ton of them!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 14

Ship traffic on the Delaware River near *Augustine Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 15

Houses on Main Street in *Smyrna*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 16

A house on Broad Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 17

A house on Commerce Street in *Kenton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 18

Houses on 39th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 19

A five-and-dime store on Main Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 20

Houses on Main Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

The interior of the old New Castle County Courthouse, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The first-floor room was used as a courtroom, with the Delaware General Assembly meeting upstairs while New Castle served as the capital. The room is a restoration from the 1950s, with the pillars and courtroom apparatus being original.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

One of the last taverns from *Wilmington*'s colonial days is the Sign of the Ship Tavern, at 3rd & Market Streets. The tavern, virtually unrecognizable from its early days, was built in 1740. The tavern, during and after the Revolutionary War, played host to notable people such as George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Aaron Burr, and others.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

The John Lewden House, on Main Street in *Christiana*. The house was built in 1770, and the brick Georgian dwelling provides evidence of the prosperity of Christiana in the late 18th century.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

Auburn Heights, on Creek Road in *Yorklyn*. The hose was built in 1897 for the owner of the National Vulcanized Fiber Company, which operated in Yorklyn until only a few years ago.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

The Central Hotel, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The hotel was built in 1830 as the Sterling Hotel, and was one of several hotels built when the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal opened. The hotel is being renovated as the headquarters of the American Birding Association.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

The McKennan-Klair House, on Limestone Road in *Pike Creek*. The house was built in the early 1700s, with the stone section added in 1818. William McKennan, who was pastor at Red Clay Creek Presbyterian Church for several decades in the late 1700s, and for whom McKennan's Church Road was named, lived in the house from 1756 to 1809.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

The Octagonal Schoolhouse, on Delaware Route 9 at *Cowgill's Corner*. The one-room schoolhouse was built in 1831, and housed up to 87 students at a time.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

Rosedale, on Bunker Hill Road in *The Levels*, west of Middletown. The house was built in 1801 and features a center-hall plan.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

The William H. Todd Memorial, in Brandywine Park near Baynard Boulevard in *Wilmington*. The memorial, also known as the Soldiers and Sailors of Delaware Monument, was dedicated in 1925 and features a bronze figure of _Victory_.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

Harmony School, on Limestone Road at Paper Mill Road in *Pike Creek*. The one-room schoolhouse was built in 1845.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 12

A view up the Green at the University of Delaware in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 13

A house on Barley Mill Road in *Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 14

The Josephine Fountain in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*, with a backdrop of beautiful cherry blossoms.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 15

A house on Delaware Avenue in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 16

Houses on Harmony Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 17

Dormitories on the Green in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 18

A view of Center City *Wilmington* from the Gibraltar mansion on Greenhill Avenue.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 19

Businesses on Garfield Parkway in *Bethany Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 20

Happy Easter from Ebeneezer United Methodist Church, overlooking Middle Run valley on Polly Drummond Hill Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 21

Houses on Bellevue Street in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 29

The George Read II House, on The Strand in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1803, and was the home of George Read II, son of Declaration of Independence signer George Read. The house is considered Delaware's finest example of a Federal residence.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 30

The old City and County Building, on King Street in *Wilmington*. The structure was built in 1916, and functioned as Wilmington's city hall and New Castle County's courthouse. The building is largely vacant after being used by MBNA in the early 2000s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 31

The Hockessin Friends Meeting House, on Old Wilmington Road in *Hockessin*. The meetinghouse was built in 1738. General Charles Cornwallis once spent a night here in September 1777, in between the Battle of Cooch's Bridge and the Battle of Brandywine en route to capturing Philadelphia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 1

Locust Grove, on Clayton Manor Drive in *The Levels*, northwest of Middletown. The house was built in 1773 by Dr. Joshua Clayton, who served as President/Governor of Delaware from 1789 until 1796, and then served as a U.S. Senator for a short time in 1798. The house is now surrounded by a subdivision and a golf course.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 2

Rose Cottage, on State Street in *Dover*. The house was built in 1855 for Thomas B. Bradford. The house was influenced by the designs by Andrew Jackson Downing in his books.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 3

The Wedmore House, on Westville Road in *North Murderkill Hundred*, west of Wyoming. The house was built in 1785.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 4

Walnut Green #25 School, on Owls Nest Road *near Centreville*. The old school was built in 1780, with an addition from 1918.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 5

The Greek Festival is going on at Holy Trinity Greek Orthodox Church on Broom Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 6

A sunny day at the beach in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Matt!

Haven't posted any comments on your always excellent photo-tour of The First State! 

Your pics are consistently terrific!

You mentioned not ever having visiting to Christ Church in Philly. The one place I haven't seen in Delaware in Nemours, the mansion and gardens. Been to Winterthur, Rockwood, and other great places ... that that particular DuPont manor is just so hard to get into! I've driven there hoping to get in as a single visitor, but no, you have to make reservations weeks in advance! My work schedule is always changing so I find it frustrating (BTW the admission charge is steep as well!).


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 7

Looking down Market Street in *Wilmington*.












Philly Bud said:


> Hi Matt!
> 
> Haven't posted any comments on your always excellent photo-tour of The First State!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I haven't been to Nemours yet, either. It is on my bucket list for Delaware. If I go there, I'll put up pictures quickly!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 8

A house on Justis Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 9

The Italian Festival is now underway at St. Anthony of Padua Church in *Wilmington*'s Little Italy.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 10

Dravo Plaza, on the Riverfront in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 11

A house on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 12

Crowds enjoying the music at the Italian Festival in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 13

A view of *Dover Air Force Base*, from Delaware Route 1.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 14

Remnants of gunpowder mills at Eleutherian Mills, now the Hagley Museum, in *Henry Clay Village*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 15

St. Anthony's Italian Festival in *Wilmington* culminates with the procession of saints through the streets of Little Italy.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 16

The entrance to a Garden in *Arden*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 7

The Sussex County Courthouse, on The Circle in *Georgetown*. The courthouse was built in 1839 in the Federal style, and had its portico with Ionic columns, and tower, added in 1914.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 8

Old College, on Main Street in *Newark*. The building was constructed for Newark College in 1834, and is believed to have been commissioned by Charles Bulfinch. Newark College became Delaware College in 1843, and later became the University of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 9

Swanwyck, on Linstone Avenue in the Swanwyck subdivision in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1819, and is notable for being a rare example of the Regency architectural style in the United States. The Regency style was more popular in Britain. Swanwyck has been modified over the years to be barely recognizable to its original form.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 10

The Caesar Rodney Equestrian Monument, in Rodney Square in *Wilmington*. The statue was dedicated in 1922, and commemorates Rodney's ride to Philadelphia from Dover to cast the deciding vote for independence on July 2, 1776. The statue is most recognized as the reverse side of Delaware's state quarter.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 11

The Jones Mansion House, on King's Highway in *Christiana*. The house was built in 1752.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 12

The Wooddale Covered Bridge, on Foxhill Lane at Rolling Mill Road in *suburban Wilmington*. The bridge was built in 2008, and replaced a covered bridge from 1860 that was washed away during Tropical Storm Henri in 2003.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 13

The Second Homestead, on Woodland Lane in *Arden*. The house was built in 1909 by Frank Stephens, who founded the single-tax community.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 14

Frankford United Methodist Church, on Main Street in *Frankford*. The church was built in 1853, with the steeple added in 1880.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 15

Three Mill Road, on Mill Road in *Wilmington*. The structure overlooks the Brandywine River, and was built in 1989.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 16

A view of the Ocean City, Maryland, skyline from Lighthouse Road in *Baltimore Hundred*, across Assawoman Bay.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 17

The tree-lined Barley Mill Road in *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 18

An agricultural field near *Blackiston*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 19

A house on American Avenue in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 20

A house on Bancroft Parkway in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 21

A house on Westcliff Road in Tavistock, *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 22

Houses on Main Street in *Little Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 23

Center City *Wilmington* from Cool Spring Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 24

A farm in Hillside Road near *Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 25

A house on Pine Street in *Seaford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 26

A mural on the side of a store on Market Street in *Bridgeville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 7

Happy Delaware Day! On this day in 1787, the Legislative Council voted unanimously, 30-0, to ratify the United States Constitution. Ratification occurred at the Golden Fleece Tavern, located at State Street and The Green in *Dover*. The tavern was built in the 1730s, and was demolished in 1830 for the Capitol Hotel. The hotel closed in the 1920s, and was modified to its current appearance. The Golden Fleece Tavern was reincarnated in the 2000s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 8

The Frame and Log House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1740, and is a log house covered in wood siding.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 9

The Grand Opera House, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The opera house was built in 1871 with an Italianate cast iron facade. The opera house functioned as a movie theater in the early 1900s, and returned to live performances in the 1970s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 10

The Collins-Sharp House, on 2nd Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1700, and was moved here from Collins Beach Road in 1962. The house is a typical Eastern Shore vernacular architectural style.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 11

St. James Episcopal Church, on St. James Church Road in *Mill Creek Hundred*. The church was built in 1823, and served the English and Swedes who settled in nearby Stanton.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 12, 2014

The old Post Office, on 11th Street in *Wilmington*. The Post Office was built in 1936, and was incorporated into the Wilmington Trust office tower in 1983. It is now part of M&T Bank’s office building.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 13

Delaware City Town Hall, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The structure was built in 1883 as the Delaware City Public School. It became the town hall in 1969.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 14

The Justis-Jones House, on Newport Gap Pike in *The Cedars*. The house was built in 1840.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 15

The facade of the John Aull House, built in 1790, on The Strand in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 16

Congregation Beth Shalom, at 18th Street & Baynard Boulevard in the Triangle neighborhood of *Wilmington*. The congregation was established in 1922.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 17

Christmas decorations on Main Street in *Clayton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 18

A house on Milltown Road in *Mill Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 19

A house on 11th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 20

A street scene in Old *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 21

Delaware has some respectably big Christmas light displays. One such display is a house on Prior Road in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 22

Another notable Christmas light display is this house on Kelly Drive in *Corner Ketch*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 23

Another big Christmas light display is this one on Summit Bridge Road in *Blackbird*. The homeowners broadcast a small radio signal of Christmas songs to go along with the light display.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 24

The best Christmas light display in the state is the Christmas Light House, on Santa Claus Lane off of Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*. The house is so famous that tourists come from around the East Coast, and the homeowner has been declared Delaware's official Santa Claus.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 25

Merry Christmas from *Wilmington*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 26

After Christmas in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 27

The Ryves Holt House, on Second Street in *Lewes*. The house is Delaware's oldest building, and is named for Ryves Holt, the first Chief Justice of Sussex County, who bought the building in 1723. The house was built in 1685, although dendrochronology suggests it might have been built as early as 1665.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 28

The south portico of Memorial Hall, at the University of Delaware in *Newark*. Memorial Hall was built in 1924 as a way to connect the men's campus to the north with the women's campus to the south.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 29

The James Booth House, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1719, and is now the brick section on the right. The brick section on the left was built in 1797, and the frame section was added in the 1860s. The house was the birthplace of playwright and novelist Robert Montgomery Bird. Later on, the house was the home of James Booth, Jr., who would leave his home in slippers and gown and cross the street to the courthouse if juries deliberated late into the night.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 30

The Zwaanendael Museum, on King's Highway in *Lewes*. The museum was built in 1932 for the tercentenary of Dutch settlement in the area. The museum is modeled after the Town Hall of Hoorn, the Netherlands; only one-half of the double-gabled town hall was replicated, however.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 31

Ending the year at Delaware's border. In the town of *Delmar*, "the Town Too Big for One State," State Street runs down the border with Maryland. The border is roughly the yellow dividing line. On the left is Maryland, and on the right is Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 1

Beginning the new year at the Old State House in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

Brook Ramble, on Grears Corner Road in *Appoquinimink Hundred*. The house was built in 1806 in the townhouse, or side-passage, plan, and was one of the few brick buildings in the hundred in the early 1800s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

The Jonathan Williams House, on Marl Pit Road in *Saint Georges Hundred*. The house was built in 1859.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

The Alexander Laws House, on Front Street in *Leipsic*. The house was built in 1853.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

A view of *New Castle*, from Pennsville, New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

A house on Westover Road in *Westover Hills*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 7

A house on Ravine Road in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 8

A house on State Street in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

A hardware store on Main Street in *Felton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 10

A house on Main Street in *Farmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 11

A house on Sunset Road in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 12

A house on Arthursville Road in *Hartly*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 13

A Mexican restaurant on Market Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 14

Houses on Argonne Avenue in *Stanton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 15

Businesses on Main Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 16

The interior of Holy Trinity Church, or Old Swedes Church, on Church Street in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1698, and is named for the descendants of the original Swedish settlers who lived north of the Christina River. These descendants, now living in an English colony, needed a Lutheran minister sent from Sweden as a "missionary" in the New World. The church became an Episcopal church in the 1700s, and is said to be the oldest church in the United States still standing as originally built and hosting regular worship services.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 17

The Delaware Health and Social Services Herman Holloway Sr. Campus, on US Route 13 in *Minquadale*. The campus was originally the Delaware State Hospital, and the Main Building, seen here was built in 1895. The hospital complex mainly served mental patients, although several buildings, such as the Delaware Hospital for the Insane, have been demolished since World War II.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 18

The Sussex County Courthouse, at The Circle and Market Street in *Georgetown*. The courthouse was built in 1839, and used the Federal style, as opposed to the emerging Greek Revival style. The portico and tower were added in 1914.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 19

The Jehu Reed House, on Delaware Route 1 in *Little Heaven*. The house was built in 1771, and was expanded in 1868 in the Italianate style, making the house a unique mix of two styles, yet a typical Delaware "evolved house" that was added to over the years. The Reed family is said to have introduced peaches as a crop to the United States. The house is currently abandoned and in disrepair, and is in threat of being demolished.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 20

The Old Stone Tavern, on Main Street in *Little Creek*. The structure was built in 1822, and was never actually a tavern, but rather a house built by Manlove Hayes, Sr. The stone was imported from Chester County, Pennsylvania, and is a rare example of stone as a building material in Kent County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 21

Magnolia Circle, on the campus of the University of Delaware in *Newark*. The circle was proposed in 1919 by Marian Cruger Coffin, a pioneering landscape architect. Magnolia Circle was laid out in 1935, but larger than originally planned. In the background is Memorial Hall, which connected the women's campus with the men's campus.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 22

Welsh Tract Baptist Church, on Welsh Tract Road in *Pencader Hundred*. The church was built in 1746, and was the home to the third Baptist congregation in the United States, established in 1703. Patriot soldiers made a last stand in the churchyard during the Battle of Cooch's Bridge in 1777, and it is believed that the church was hit by a cannonball.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 23

Aull's Row, on 2nd Street in Old *New Castle*. The rowhouses were built in 1801 by John and William Aull, and were located behind the George Read II House. Neighborhood businesses originally operated in the buildings.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 24

A drive along Smiths Bridge Road in *Chateau Country* proves that Delaware is not as flat as a pancake, as many people would believe.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 25

The *Wilmington* skyline from Pennsville, New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 26

Victorian houses on South Street in *Smyrna*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 27

A house on Greenhill Avenue in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 28

A house on Greenbriar Drive in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 29

A house on Governors Avenue in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 30

A house on New Road in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 31

Houses on Shallcross Avenue in Forty Acres in *Wilmington*. A convent once sat on this block, surrounded by the stone wall still extant.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 1

Houses along Bancroft Parkway and Harrington Street in Union Park Gardens in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 2

The Lewes & Rehoboth Canal, from 1812 Park in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 3

An apartment building at 4th & Tatnall Streets in Quaker Hill, *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 4

A view of Slaughter Creek from Bay Avenue in *Slaughter Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 5

Fort Delaware, on *Pea Patch Island* in the Delaware River, near Delaware City. Fort Delaware served as a Confederate prisoner of war camp, and has been called the "Andersonville of the North" for the overcrowding and adverse living conditions. The fort replaced an earlier star-shaped fort that was here from 1816 to 1827, after the War of 1812 confirmed that a fort a considerable distance from the major cities that it protected was needed. Fort Delaware was built between 1853 and 1859, using Quincy granite for the outer facings. It was planned to protect Philadelphia, Chester, and Wilmington, but saw no action during the war, and was instead a detention camp for Confederate P.O.W.s.  The fort was modified during the Spanish-American War with a three-gun concrete battery, but still saw no action.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 6

The Soldiers & Sailors Monument, at Delaware Avenue, Broom Street, and 14th Street in *Wilmington*. The monument used a column from Benjamin Latrobe's 1801 Bank of Pennsylvania building, which was demolished in 1868 and is considered to be the first example of Greek Revival architecture in the United States. The memorial was dedicated in 1871 to Civil War veterans.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 7

The Darley House, on Philadelphia Pike in *Claymont*. The house was built before 1859, and was purchased in that year by illustrator Felix Darley. Darley was known for drawing pictures for works by Edgar Allan Poe, James Fennimore Cooper, Washington Irving, and Nathaniel Hawthorne.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 8

Ridgely, on Snuff Mill Road near Old Kennett Road near *Centreville*. The house was built in 1940 and was owned by Nicholas R. DuPont, grandson of Eugene DuPont, who was head of the DuPont Company in the late 1800s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 9

The old Sussex County Courthouse, on Bedford Street in *Georgetown*. The courthouse was built in 1792 after the county seat was moved here, then just a bare field, from Lewes. The courthouse was moved here in 1837 when construction of the current courthouse began, and was replaced in 1839. It served as a residence and printing office before being restored by the state.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 10

The Iron Hill Museum, on Old Baltimore Pike in *Pencader Hundred*. The structure was built in 1923 as Iron Hill School No. 112C, a school for African Americans when Delaware was still segregated. The school served a small pocket of Blacks who lived around the lower slope of Iron Hill. These Blacks lived in the area after several Blacks had worked for the ore mining operation at the top of Iron Hill in the late 1800s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 11

Daugherty Hall, on Main Street in *Newark*. The University of Delaware building was originally the First Presbyterian Church, and was built in 1871. When the congregation moved into Newark's suburbs, the University of Delaware bought the building in 1967 for use as a study center and dining facility. Daugherty Hall was connected to the Trabant University Center, which was built in 1996.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 12

The old Salem Methodist Episcopal Church, on Main Street in *Farmington*. The church was built in 1914.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 13

The *Wilmington* skyline, from Brandywine Mills Park in the Brandywine Village neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 14

A good place to get sweets for your loved one for Valentine's Day is this shop on Brandywine Boulevard in *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 15

Houses on Valley Road in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 16

Houses on Main Street in *Little Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 17

A house on Broad Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 18

A house on Old Coach Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 19

A house on Baynard Boulevard in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 20

The Brandywine River in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 21

A house on Old Lancaster Pike in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 22

Houses on Highland Avenue in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 23

Snowy streets in *Wilmington*'s Little Italy.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 24

A house on Kirkwood Highway in *Prices Corner*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 17

St. Patrick's Day in *Wilmington* means a parade and other festivities are conducted for a few days.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 18

The old New Castle County Courthouse, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The courthouse was built in 1730 on the site of the 1689 courthouse that was burned in a 1729 jailbreak. It served as the home of the Delaware General Assembly from 1704 to 1776, and served as Delaware's capitol from 1776 to 1777, when it moved to Dover. The courthouse remained the seat of New Castle County government until 1881, when the county seat was moved to Wilmington. The east wing, on the right, dates to 1802, and the west wing, on the left, dates to 1840.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 19

The last remaining lock of the original Chesapeake & Delaware Canal is in Battery Park in *Delaware City*. The lock was built in 1825, and was rebuilt in 1854 when it was widened and lengthened. In the distance is Fort Delaware on Pea Patch Island, built in the 1850s with the threat of the Civil War looming, to protect shipping centers of Philadelphia and Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 20

Public School 111-C, on Old Baltimore Pike in *Christiana*. The school was built in 1923 for Blacks, when segregation was still the law in Delaware. The school was built by DuPont executive Pierre S. DuPont, who used his wealth to build schools around the state.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 21

The first full day of spring means that vibrant colors will be back soon. Winterthur Country Estate and Museum in *Montchanin*, built in 1842 and expanded in 1904, is possibly the best place to see the spring season in action in Delaware. Here, the Tulip Tree House is seen in the Enchanted Woods portion of the estate's gardens. The Enchanted Woods and Tree House were built in 2000 and 2001 as a family-friendly, fairytale addition to the gardens. The tree house was modeled after an 18th century illustration of a hollow-tree tea house.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 22

The old Lum House, on Red Lion Road in *Pencader Hundred*. The original portion of the house, on the left, was built around 1730 by Samuel Clement. It is believed that the grandmother of President Andrew Jackson was born here. The east wing of the house, on the right, was built around 1809. John Lum and his son, John, owned the house successively, and operated a mill that created Lums Pond, which is now a state park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 23

Cochran Grange, on Middletown Warwick Road in *Middletown*. The Greek Revival house, with Doric columns but Georgian elements, was built in 1840. It was the home of John P. Cochran, who served as the 43rd Governor of Delaware from 1875 to 1879. The house predates the state's peach boom, but is one of the most famous "peach mansions".


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 24

Christiana Presbyterian Church, on Old Baltimore Pike in *Christiana*. The church was built in 1857.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 25

Trinity Episcopal Church, at Delaware Avenue and Adams Street in *Wilmington*'s Trinity Vicinity. The church was built in 1890, and is the descending congregation from Old Swedes Church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 26

The walls of Henry Clay Mill, now part of the Hagley Museum, in *Henry Clay Village*. The mill was built in 1815.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 27

The Delaware Memorial Bridge, located *near New Castle*, from Pennsville, New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 28

Houses on Yorklyn Road in *Yorklyn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 29

Houses on 8th Street in West Center City, *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 30

A house on Market Street in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 31

Buildings along the ocean in *Bethany Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 1

A day at the beach in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

Businesses on Main Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

A stained glass window in St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington* depicts the Last Supper, which lead up to Good Friday.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

Congregation Beth Shalom in *Wilmington*, as one of the oldest congregations in the city, is a place to celebrate Passover.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

Easter Sunday means that crosses at churches, like Ebeneezer Church in *Pike Creek*, are draped in a replica burial cloth to signify the Resurrection.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

Fort Delaware, on *Pea Patch Island* in the Delaware River, near Delaware City. The fort was built from Quincy granite between 1853 and 1859, replacing a star-shaped fort that existed from 1816 to 1827, and was demolished after a fire in 1831. The fort was meant to protect shipping centers of Wilmington and Philadelphia, but was located far downriver after it became evident during the War of 1812 that forts should not be so close to the cities that they defend. The fort was used as a prisoner of war camp during the Civil War, and was also used during the Spanish-American War, World War I, and World War II.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

The Stuart & Priscilla Carswell House, on Briar Lane in *Newark*. The house was built in 1948, and is a rare example of the International style in Delaware. The house was restored in the 2000s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

Inside the old New Castle County Courthouse on Delaware Street in *New Castle* is an opening in the floor, which allows visitors to see the stone foundations of the first courthouse in New Castle, which dated back to 1689. This courthouse burned down in a failed jailbreak in 1729.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

The old Christiana Inn, on Old Baltimore Pike in *Christiana*. The inn was built before 1770, and was enlarged in 1842. It is believed that George Washington stayed in this inn while President.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

The Ross-Allen House, on High Street in *Seaford*. The house was built in 1880 by Willie Ross, son of former Governor William Ross. Future U.S. Congressman William F. Allen bought the house in 1916 and added the portico and porch.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

The Judge Morris Estate, on Polly Drummond Hill Road in *Pike Creek*. The house was built in 1790, and was owned by Judge Hugh M. Morris in the 20th century. Morris was an attorney, Federal judge, and finally president of the University of Delaware from 1939-1959.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 12

The old Farmer's Bank Building, on The Strand in *New Castle*. The former Italianate bank was built in 1845, but was converted to a residence in 1851, which remains its use to this day.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 13

Rosedale, on Bunker Hill Road in *The Levels*, west of Middletown. The house was built in 1801.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 14

Alumni Hall, on Main Street in *Newark*. The house was built in 1809, and was originally known as the Purnell or Evans House. It was purchased by the University of Delaware, then Delaware College, in 1903, ans was used as the school library from 1909 to 1916. It was later used as a World War I draft board. As part of the campus plan of the late 1910s was to demolish the historic colonial building.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 15

"The Student", in front of the Newark Free Library on Library Avenue in *Newark*. The statue was dedicated in 1999, replacing the original from 1974. The subject of the sculpture is said to resemble Abraham Lincoln, who died 150 years ago today.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 16

The cherry blossoms are out at the Josephine Fountain in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 17

The cherry blossoms are also out in between Memorial Hall and the DuPont Laboratory at the University of Delaware in *Newark*. The "kissing arches" make the scene even better for couples.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 18

The blossoms in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington* are spectacular, even without the Josephine Fountain in the picture.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 19

A house on Governors Avenue in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 20

A house at the split of Bungalow and Tamarack Avenues in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 21

Houses on Valley Road in *Christiana Hundred*, near Richardson Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 22

Rowhouses at 13th & Orange Streets in *Wilmington*'s Midtown Brandywine neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 23

An apartment building on April Lane in *Ardencroft*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 24

Restaurants on the Christina River in *Wilmington*'s Riverfront neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 25

Construction and expansion is going on at the Mears Health Campus of Nanticoke Health Services, on Herring Run Road in *Seaford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 22

The old Sussex County Courthouse, on Bedford Street in *Georgetown*. The courthouse was built in 1793, and was moved to this location from the Circle when the current courthouse was built. After being used as a private residence and printing office for some time, it was renovated in 1975 for the nation's bicentennial.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 23

Memorial Hall, in the center of the University of Delaware campus in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1924 to link the men's and women's campuses. Campus plan architects Day and Klauder proposed a grandiose design for the building, but were told by University trustees that "a more intimate and Delawarean character" should be implemented instead.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 24

Swanwyck, on Linstone Avenue in the Swanwyck subdivision in *New Castle Hundred*. The house was built in 1819, and was notable for being a rare example of the Regency architectural style in the United States, which was more popular in Britain. Swanwyck has been modified over the years to be barely recognizable to its original form; for instance, the front facade is now the side, and has a modern exterior metal staircase for subletting.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 25

Mon Plaisir, on Park Avenue at 1st Street in *Rehoboth Beach*. The house was built in 1927, and was designed by Mary Wilson Thompson for herself. The house was modeled after a house in Lewes, and recalls much of the vernacular architecture of the 1790s. The house was built on a lot bought from Irenee Du Pont.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 26

The U.S. Life Saving Station Boathouse, on Front Street in *Lewes*. This station served Delaware Bay, including the artificial harbor. The station was built in 1884, and operated until the Life Saving Service and Revenue Cutter Service merged in 1915.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 27

The Caesar Rodney Dining Hall, on Hillside Road in *Newark*. The dining hall was built in 1966 and served the Caesar Rodney Residence Hall, which surrounds the structure. The dormitories and dining hall will be demolished later in the year, with new residence halls built on other parts of the University of Delaware campus.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 28

The Overnight Lodge at the Ashland Nature Center, at Barley Mill and Brackenville Roads in *Ashland*. The structure was built in 1990.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 29

The Brandywine Manufacturers' Sunday School, on Blacksmith Hill Road in *Henry Clay Village*. The school was built in 1817, and offered non-denominational general education to children of the mill workers. The school also served as the Hagley Yard office for the DuPont Company from 1902 to 1921, and then was a private residence until restoration in 1974.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 30

Salem United Methodist Church, on Church Street in *Selbyville*. The church was built in 1912.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 1

A view of the parade grounds at Fort DuPont State Park near *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 2

Houses on Front Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 3

A little roadside rest area can be found along Harvey Road in *Arden*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 4

Independence Day means that towns across the country, like *Newark*, host fireworks.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 5

Old agricultural buildings off of Front Street in *Lincoln*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 6

Houses on Ayre Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 7

A view of the St. Jones River marshland in *East Dover Hundred* from Delaware Route 1.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 8

Houses on Commonwealth Avenue in *Claymont*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 9

Houses on Railroad Avenue in *Viola*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 10

Ordering water ice at a corner shop in *Wilmington*'s Little Italy.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 11

Houses in the Westmoreland neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 12

The George Read II House, on The Strand in *New Castle*. The house is Delaware's best example of Federal architecture, and was built by George Read II, son of Declaration of Independence signer George Read, in 1803. The house is across the street from the Delaware River, where Read built a wharf so that foundation stone and bricks could be delivered from Chester and Philadelphia, respectively. The house was saved from scrapping and demolition in 1920 by Philip and Lydia Laird, and was restored. It was restored again in 1986.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 13

One of the fanciest houses in Sussex County is the Captain Ebe Chandler House, on Main Street in *Frankford*. The house was built in 1880 by Captain Joshua Townsend. When Chandler, captain of a seagoing tugboat, bought the house in 1918, he moved it back from the street and added the decorative details.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 14

The Indian River Life Saving Station, on Delaware Route 1 at *Indian Beach*, north of Indian River Inlet. The life saving station was built in 1874, on what was then the most inaccessible portion of beach in Delaware. The station became a Coast Guard station in 1915 when the U.S. Life Saving Service merged with the U.S. Revenue Cutter Service to form the U.S. Coast Guard Service. The station is still on its original site, and is believed to be the oldest coastal rescue station on its original site.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 15

An ice pier in the Delaware River in *New Castle*. Seven ice piers were constructed, two in 1803 and five more between 1854 and 1882, in order to protect New Castle harbor from ice floes. This ice pier was the last one built, in 1882. The piers were the first built on the Delaware River, and the project was the first use of non-military Federal funding in Delaware. In the background is Delaware River traffic, and Pennsville, New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 16

Delaware has few buildings designed by famous architects, but one is the Wilmington Tower, also known as 1105 North Market Street, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The highrise was designed by I.M. Pei, and is so connected to him that it is typically referred to as the I.M. Pei Building. Construction began in 1963, and the structure was completed in 1971. It stands 286 feet tall, and is in the Brutalist style.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 17

The Trap, or Comdr. Thomas MacDonough House, on US Route 13 in *St. Georges Hundred*. The brick portion of the house was built in the mid-1700s, with the frame section to the left built in the 1820s. The Trap was the home of Commander Thomas MacDonough, a Naval officer during the First Barbary War and the War of 1812.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 18

One of Delaware's culinary specialties is scrapple, a loaf of meat made from the leftover scraps of pigs that are butchered for meat. These scraps, typically made with the head, heart, and liver, are combined with cornmeal, and the loaf is sliced and pan-fried. Rapa Scrapple, in *Bridgeville*, is one of the primary producers of scrapple in the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 19

A view of the docks at *Leipsic*, on the Leipsic River.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 20

The *Wilmington* skyline, from Pennsville, New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 21

A sunny day in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 22

A shady front porch on a sunny day on Main Street in *Bethel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 23

A house on Brook Valley Road in *Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 24

A house on McCaulley Avenue in *Ellendale*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 25

A house on Christian Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 26

Houses on Harbeson Road in *Harbeson*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 27

Houses on Woodland Church Road in *Woodland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 28

Houses on Main Street in *Clayton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 29

Farm buildings on Lighthouse Road in *Williamsville*, Sussex County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 30

Houses on 5th Street in *Seaford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 31

Buildings on Main Street in *Ellendale*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 9

The Delaware Breakwater, *near Lewes*, is one of the engineering marvels of the state. The breakwater was surveyed in 1828, and was built in 1829 as the third breakwater in the world, and the first for nonmilitary purposes. Larger stones were added in 1831 when currents moved the breakwater around, and stones were added intermittently until 1869. The breakwater provided safe harbor for ships using Delaware Bay or docking in Lewes. Near the tip of Cape Henlopen is the East End Breakwater Lighthouse, built in 1886. Here, the Kalmar Nyckel sails into its port in Lewes.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 10

The Parson Thorne Mansion, on NW Front Street in North *Milford*. The house was built in 1750, with a rear wing dating to 1735. Reverend Sydenham Thorne, who founded Milford, built the home. The gables were sharpened upward, and the roofline raised, in the 1870s by Colonel Henry Fiddleman. The house was restored beginning in 1963.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 11

A mural dedicated to patriotism and firefighters, on the side of a fire station in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 12

The Wilson-Warner House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1769 by David Wilson, a dry goods merchant. The house was bought in 1901 by Mary Tatnall Warner, whose family owned the Corbit-Sharp House next door. The house became the first historic home in Delaware to be opened to the public, in 1924. After being restored, it was donated to the Winterthur Museum in 1969.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 13

Warren's Mill, on Betts Pond Road near *Millsboro*. The grist mill was built in 1918 on a pond that was dammed at least in the 19th century.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 14

Temple Beth Emeth, on Lea Boulevard in *Wilmington*. The synagogue was built in 1954 in the International style, and uses stone from Upstate New York in its construction. The congregation originally was located on Washington Street in Center City.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 15

The Robinson House, on Naamans Road at Philadelphia Pike in *Claymont*. The house was built in 1728, with the section on the left built in 1750, and the left section's Doric portico added in 1914. The building was owned by Thomas Robinson, who operated it as an inn from 1745 to 1851.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 16

The old Rehoboth Beach Train Station, on Rehoboth Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*. The station was originally at the end of Rehoboth Avenue, by the beach, and was moved to its location in 1987, and then renovated. It is now home to the Rehoboth Beach Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 17

The corners of a pool hall are marked with posts at Brandywine Springs Park, near Faulkland Road and Newport Gap Pike near *The Cedars*. Brandywine Springs Amusement Park opened in the late 1880s, and exploded in popularity when a trolley line from Wilmington terminated here in 1900. The park closed in 1923.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 18

The skyline of Rehoboth Beach, from Fire Control Tower #7 in Cape Henlopen State Park in *Lewes & Rehoboth Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 19

Oktoberfest is going on at the Delaware Saengerbund on Salem Church Road in *Ogletown*. The may pole adorns the entrance to the festival.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 20

*Dewey Beach* is a beach town and summer party town. After Labor Day passes, many of the bars close for the season. Jimmy's Grille is one such place that makes a killing in the summer beach season, and is closed from autumn to spring.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 21

Houses on Walnut Street in *Magnolia*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 22

A view of Delaware's tallest structure from French Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 23

The first day of autumn means there will be an array of reds, oranges, and yellows, like these in White Clay Creek State Park in *Mill Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 24

The Polish Festival is going on this week in *Wilmington*, at the Riverfront.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 25

A view of Eliphalet Gilbert Hall and Louis Redding Hall, two of the University of Delaware's residence halls, from Chambers Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 26

Rowhouses on New Castle Avenue in the Southbridge neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 27

A view of the Brandywine Village neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 28

Buildings on Church Street in *Selbyville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 19

The old New Castle County Courthouse, and old state house, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The central portion of the building was built in 1731, replacing a courthouse from 1689 burnt by an escaping prisoner. The east wing, on the right, was added in 1765, and was expanded in 1802. The two steps up on the stringcourse of the main central block are noticeable from this angle. At the southeast corner of the terrace, grooves in the stone show where shad fishermen would sit and sharpen their knives on slow days.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 20

Winterthur, near *Montchanin*, is regarded as Delaware's most opulent duPont mansion. The 8-story house is over 96,000 square feet, and features over 175 period rooms. The house was originally built in 1842, and went through numerous expansions, most notably the last expansion by Henry Francis duPont, who was possibly the founder of the historic preservation movement. duPont bought interiors and facades from homes and buildings slated for demolition, using them to decorate his house. Winterthur became a public museum in 1951, with Henry duPont subsequently moving into the smaller mansion next door.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 21

Back to the future to my first-ever picture of the *Wilmington* skyline, dating back to January 2005. Here, we see buildings about 10 years old still under construction, and we see the old Kahunaville nightclub still extant, in addition to highrise condominiums not yet built.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 22

P.S. DuPont Middle School, on 34th Street in *Wilmington*. The school was built in 1935 as P.S. DuPont High School. Money for the school was donated by Pierre S. DuPont, who contributed to building schools all around Delaware. The school was a high school, with teams bearing the unique moniker "Dynamiters," until 1978.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 23

Old College, on Main Street at the head of South College Avenue in Newark. The structure was built in 1834 as the flagship building of Newark College, which became Delaware College in 1843, and the University of Delaware in 1921. The Greek Revival building was built by Winslow Lewis, but was possibly designed by Charles Bulfinch, who was architect of the United States Capitol at the time.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 24

The Amstel House, on 4th Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1738 for Dr. John Finney. The house is known for its front gable. George Washington attended a wedding here in 1784. The house was bought by the New Castle Historical Society in 1929, when Colonial Williamsburg was being developed, and plans were in place to turn New Castle into another living history museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 25

Brecknock, in Brecknock Park on Old Camden Road in *Camden*. The house was built in four parts, beginning in the early 1700s. The frame section in the front was built in the late 1700s. The house was a millseat on nearby Isaac Branch.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 26

The Washington Street Bridge, or Washington Memorial Bridge, carrying Washington Street in *Wilmington* over the Brandywine River. The bridge was built in 1922 with reinforced concrete. It was dedicated to Delawareans who served in World War I, and also alluded to George Washington's role in the Battle of the Brandywine.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 27

Ott's Chapel, on Ott's Chapel Road in *Pencader Hundred*. The church was built in 1871 as a nondenominational chapel for prayer services.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 28

Immanueal Episcopal Church, on 17th Street at Riverview Avenue. The church was built in 1915.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 29

Rolling hills and old buildings along Old Wilmington Road in *Mill Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 30

Foliage in Canby Park off of Maryland Avenue in *Richardson Park*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 31

Arguably the most-haunted location in Delaware is Fort Delaware on *Pea Patch Island*. The fort, built beginning in 1848 to protect Delaware River ports, ended up being used as a prisoner of war camp for Confederate soldiers. Paranormal groups regularly explore the fort, and paranormal TV shows have filmed episodes on the island.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 1

Foliage along Upper Pike Creek Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 2

A cafe on Market Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 3

A house on Beech Avenue in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 4

A horse farm on Port Penn Road in *St. Georges Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 5

Houses on Kirkwood Highway in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 6

A house on Front Street in *Odessa*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 7

One Easton, a midrise apartment building at the Newark Shopping Center on Main Street in *Newark*, will be housing for college students, and is hoped to help rejuvenate the shopping plaza.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 8

The old Central Hotel, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The hotel was built in 1830, soon after the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal opened up adjacent. The hotel catered to canal travelers, and also served as an event space, including the celebration in 1927 of the widening of the canal. The former hotel is now primarily the home of the American Birding Association.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 9

Legislative Hall, on Legislative Avenue in *Dover*. Legislative Hall is the capitol of Delaware, and was built in 1932. The capitol was extended north and south between 1966 and 1970, and extended east in 1994. Legislative Hall is the only Colonial Revival capitol in the nation. The tower was derived from the Old State House in Boston, and the dormers and other elements were influenced by the Old Colony House in Newport, Rhode Island.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 10

New Castle Presbyterian Church, on 2nd Street in *New Castle*. The church was built in 1707 by a congregation that was originally Dutch Calvinist, but evolved into Presbyterianism. The congregation was served in 1726 by Rev. Gilbert Tennent, who would later become a founder of Princeton University. Having been spurned a site on the green that they considered theirs as successors to the Dutch, the church was built as close to the green as possible, with the side of the church fronting against the street.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 11

Delaware Veterans Memorial Cemetery, on Chesapeake City Road in *Pencader Hundred*. The cemetery's main road is is Sgt. James P Connor Memorial Circle, named after Sergeant James Connor, who was a recipient of the Congressional Medal of Honor for his actions in southern France in World War II.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 12

The old Bank of Delaware, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The bank was built in 1855, and was designed by Samuel Sloan. The bank's cashier lived upstairs in the bank as late as the 1940s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 13

Gore Hall, on the Green in *Newark*. The building serves the University of Delaware with classrooms for business and related majors. Gore Hall was built in 1998 in the Neoclassical style, and completed Day and Klauder's master plan for the campus from almost 100 years earlier.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 14

Pearson Hall, on Academy Street in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1924 as Newark High School, and was in use as a high school until 1956, when it became Central Middle School. The building was used as a middle school until 1983, when it became part of the University of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 15

St. Bernadette Roman Catholic Church, on Dixon Street in *Harrington*. The church was built in 1952.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 16

The Jackson House, on Valley Road in *Hockessin*. The house was built in 1847.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 17

The Greenwood Railroad Station, on Mill Street in *Greenwood*. The station was established in 1858.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 18

A view of Pike Creek, which gives the *Pike Creek* area its name, from Pike Creek Road.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 19

The woods can show off nice autumn colors, even from major state roads like Delaware Route 1, such as this patch of woodland near *Blackbird*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 20

A house on State Road in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 21

Houses on Thomas Road in *Fairfax*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 22

Houses on Rodney Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 23

A house on Center Street in *Harrington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

A farm on Wheatleys Pond Road in *Duck Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 25

A house on Bear Corbit Road in *Bear*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

Happy Thanksgiving from Delaware's bountiful farmland, including this farm on Jamison Corner Road in *St. Georges Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 27

Thanksgiving weekend means streets like North College Avenue are quiet in the college town of *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 17

Rodney Square is *Wilmington*'s nexus, around which civic, cultural, and economic events occur. Rodney Square was developed as part of the City Beautiful Movement, created at the suggestion of John Raskob of the DuPont Company. The square was set on the site of the old New Castle County Courthouse, built in 1880 out of serpentine stone, with the new city/county building going up across the street to the east to frame the park. Constructed in 1921 and designed by Zantzinger, Borie, & Medary, it is where the city's Christmas tree is set up.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 18

Woodburn, on King's Highway in *Dover*. The house was built in 1798 for Charles Hillyard as a country house. In the 1800s, the house was owned and rented out by Daniel Cowgill, and it was rumored that the house was a stop on the Underground Railroad with a secret tunnel to the St. Jones River, but this is believed to be just a legend. In 1965, the house became the first official governor's mansion in Delaware, after Governor Charles Terry convinced the legislature to buy the property and renovate the house.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 19

The New Castle Presbyterian Church, on 2nd Street in *New Castle*, from Market Street. The church was built in 1707, after the Dutch Calvinist congregation in town joined with six other congregations to form the Presbyterian Church in the New World the year before. The church interior was altered over time until 1854, when a now-demolished Gothic church was built, and the building became a Sunday school. The church once again became a place of worship in 1946, when the Gothic church became too costly to maintain.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 20

The Frame And Log House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1740, and is constructed of logs, then covered with frame siding. The house faces the Appoquinimink River, and lies along an old roadway that disappeared long ago.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 21

One of the more notable Christmas light displays is on Blackbird Road south of *Townsend*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 22

Another house with a spectacular Christmas light display is this house on Prior Road in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 23

But, possibly the best Christmas light display of all is the Christmas Light House on Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*. The house is actually on Santa Claus Lane; the State of Delaware recognizes the family's driveway as a street, because the owner of the house is Delaware's official Santa Claus.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 24

"Then one foggy Christmas Eve" in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 25

Merry Christmas from St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 26

Christmas decorations on a historic frame siding house in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 27

The doors of Mt. Salem United Methodist Church, on 19th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 28

A house on Dupont Road in *Westover Hills*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 29

A house on Broad Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 30

Buildings on Market Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 31

Even Delaware's more rural border roads that straddle Maryland's Eastern Shore, like the border on Delaware Route 6 near *Blackiston*, have received new "Welcome to Delaware" signs.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 1

Happy New Year! One of the strangest places to be welcomed into Delaware is on the Tri-State Marker Trail in *The Wedge*, a narrow sliver of land in the state that falls between Delaware's semi-circle boundary with Pennsylvania, and it's linear boundary with Maryland. A trailhead is located at a long-abandoned portion of Arc Corner Road in London Britain Township, and enters Delaware about 0.15 miles west of the arc corner, before re-entering Pennsylvania another quarter-mile farther west.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

Houses on Lake Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

Houses on Union Street in *Milton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

Rowhouses on French Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

A house on Hubbard Avenue in *Bowers Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

The oldest church in the United States in continuous use and standing as originally built is believed to be Holy Trinity Church, also known as Old Swedes Church, at 7th & Church Streets in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1698, in order to serve the descendants of the original Swedish colonists, who were now living in an English colony that was heavily Anglican. The church served the Lutherans by providing ministers from Sweden. While design suggestions were offered by Reverend Eric Björk upon his arrival in 1697, the church is largely English Colonial in style. The belltower in the front dates to 1802.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 7

The Sussex County Courthouse, on The Circle in *Georgetown*. The courthouse was built in 1839 in the Federal style, with the portico and tower added in 1914. The courthouse is the main building on The Circle, laid out in 1791 when the county seat was moved to this undeveloped land from Lewes the same year.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 8

The John Ashton House, on Thornton Road in *Port Penn*. The house is on the property of Robert Ashton, a Quaker who was granted 900 acres by his cousin William Penn in 1686. The house is believed to have been built either in 1706, when Robert Ashton died, or in 1728, when grandson John Ashton, Jr. inherited the property. Since it dates back to the early 18th century, it is one of the earliest brick houses in the state.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

The Kirkwood Public Library, on Kirkwood Highway in *Mill Creek Hundred*. The library branch was originally the Kirkwood Highway Library, but was renamed for Robert Kirkwood, a lieutenant of the Continental Army who was known for his regiment's fighting, when the new building replaced an older structure. The library was completed in 2009, and won the International Architecture Award from the Chicago Athenaeum in 2010.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 10

The Zwaanendael Museum is one of Delaware's most distinctive buildings. Located on King's Highway in *Lewes*, it mimicked one half of the Town Hall in Hoorn, The Netherlands. It was built in 1932 to commemorate the Tercentenary of Dutch settlement. Peiterssen DeVries, organizer of the Swanendael colony, hailed from Hoorn, and so Lewes and Hoorn have maintained a friendship since the early 20th century.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 11

The Academy Building, on Main Street at Academy Street in *Newark*. The structure was built for the Academy of Newark, established in 1769. The Academy of Newark split in 1833, when Newark College was created, and a preparatory school was also created. This building served as the preparatory school, with the section on the left built in 1841, and the larger dormitory section with cupola builtin 1842. The prep school was open until 1898, and the building is now University of Delaware offices.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 12

Christ Church, at State & Water Streets in *Dover*. The church was completed in 1760. The entrance was originally on the south end, to the right, but was moved to its current place in the old ventry room in 1914. Founding Father Caesar Rodney, who appears on the Delaware state quarter, is buried in the churchyard.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 13

New Castle Methodist Episcopal Church, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The church was built in 1863.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 14

The old Stanton Bridge, on Stanton Christiana Road in *Stanton*. The bridge was built in 1942, and is a remnant of some of Delaware's old roads that have been bypassed by multi-lane highways.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 15

The old Salem Methodist Episcopal Church, on Main Street in *Farmington*. The church was built in 1914.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 16

The *Wilmington* skyline, from Videre Drive in Pike Creek.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 17

A house on Market Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 18

Houses on East Riding Drive in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 19

A house on New Road in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 20

A house on Newport Pike in *Stanton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 21

A house on Tidewaters in *Henlopen Acres*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 22

A house on 3rd Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 23

Houses on Lancaster Avenue in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 24

Houses on Mermaid Boulevard in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 25

A house on Kirkwood Highway in *Prices Corner*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 13

The Soldiers & Sailors Monument, in a triangular pocket park between 14th Street, Broom Street, and Delaware Avenue in *Wilmington*. The monument was dedicated in 1871, and was the first public monument erected in Wilmington. The column was taken from the 1801 Bank of Pennsylvania headquarters on S. 2nd Street at Sansom Street in Philadelphia. That structure, designed by Benjamin Latrobe and the first example of Greek Revival architecture in the United States, was demolished in 1868 after the bank collapsed in 1857. The Bank of Pennsylvania had funded the Continental Army in Pennsylvania when it was established in 1780. Columns were also used for war memorials in Dayton, Ohio, and Adrian, Michigan.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 14

In Battery Park in *Delaware City* is a diving bell, used as an air chamber by workers who made underwater repairs to the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal. The bell was created in 1839. In the background is the Delaware City Hotel, built in 1829 to serve canal travelers.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 15

The best place to celebrate Presidents' Day is Dead Presidents Pub, on Union Street in *Wilmington*. The restaurant opened in 1997 and features a Presidential theme of deceased Commanders in Chief. On Presidents' Day weekend, the pub hosts a lookalike costume contest, Presidential trivia, and other festivities.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 16

St. Joseph's Industrial School was a school organized in 1891 by the Sisters of the Blessed Sacrament for Indians and Colored People, which was founded by St. Katharine Drexel. The school was located along Duck Creek Road in *Clayton*, and taught African American boys. The school's centerpiece was the frame Italianate chapel, built in 1896. The complex is now Providence Creek Academy.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 17

The Old Stone Tavern, on Main Street in *Little Creek*. The structure is actually the Manlove Hayes Sr. house, and was built in 1822. Hayes was a wealthy farmer and was responsible for three stone buildings in eastern Kent County, including the octagonal schoolhouse a few miles up the road. The stone was likely shipped from Chester County, and was extremely rare as a building material in the Coastal Plain of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 18

The old Hockessin School 107C, on Mill Creek Road at Grant Avenue, in *Hockessin*'s historic Black area. The school was built in 1920 with funds from P.S. DuPont. In 1950, Sarah Bulah wanted her child to ride the bus to school, like White kids had the opportunity to. Segregation forbade it, so a lawsuit was filed and found in the plaintiff's favor. Appealed to the Supreme Court, it was combined with Brown v. Board of Education, which struck down segregation nationwide. The school closed in 1959, and later became the Hockessin Community Center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 19

St. John African Methodist church, at New London & Hillside Roads in *Newark*. The church was built in 1867 and remodeled in 1960. The congregation was organized in 1848, and in 1866 the First Colored Methodist Church and African Union Church merged to form the African Union Methodist Protestant Church. The church was the cultural center of The Village, Newark's historically Black neighborhood wedged between New London Road and Main Street.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 20

The Tatnall House, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The house was built in 1770, and was altered in the 1840s. It was once used as headquarters for General "Mad" Anthony Wayne, famous for his attacks in the Battles of Monmouth and Stony Point, in the Revolutionary War, and George Washington also held council in the house.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 21

At Old Swedes Church, on Church Street in *Wilmington*, everything is old. Even the graffiti on the doors, like this door on the southeast side, is old. Some of the graffiti dates back to the early 1800s, and possibly before that. One carving at the bottom here, for instance, suggests that it was done in 1839.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 22

A view of the rolling hills of *Chateau Country* from Rockland Road.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 23

Agricultural industries cluster around towns in southern Delaware. A cattle feed complex sits next to houses on Dupont Highway just outside *Harrington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 24

A house on Old Lancaster Pike in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 25

Construction of retail buildings along Center Boulevard, next to the Christiana Mall, near Christiana, in *White Clay Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 26

Houses on Balfour Avenue in the *Claymont* neighborhood of Knollwood, originally known as Worthland.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 27

A house on Bay Drive in *Kitts Hummock*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 28

Houses on Village Road in *Lancaster Village*, between Elsmere and Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 29

With Leap Day in 2016, everyone gets an extra day of the year. An extra day means an extra-wide view of Delaware. The best way to see The Green in *Dover* is with a panoramic image.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 1

Haynes Park in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 2

Houses on Moore Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 3

An old convenience store on Argos Corner Road in *Argos Corner*, Sussex County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 4

The Hale-Byrnes House, on Stanton Christiana Road in Stanton. The house was built in 1750 by Samuel Hale, and was extended to the left by Daniel Byrnes. George Washington convened a council of war with the Marquis de Lafayette here in September 1777, when the British were marching in and around northern Delaware towards Philadelphia. The sycamore is believed to have been growing in front of the house since it was built.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 5

The Hendrickson House, on Church Street in *Wilmington*. The house was built in 1690 in Eddystone, Pennsylvania, by a Swedish settler. The house was moved to Wilmington in 1958, when it was threatened with demolition by the industrial corporation that owned the property. The south side, on the left, is the only original portion of the house left. The house is the second-oldest house in Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 6

Brantwyn, on Rockland Road in *Rockland*. The house was built in 1935 in the Georgian Revival style for Pierre S. DuPont III, and was originally called Boies-Des-Fosses. Brantwyn was the birthplace of Pete DuPont, who served as governor of Delaware from 1977 to 1985, and ran for President of the United States in 1988.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 7

Chelsea, on 5th Street in *Delaware City*. The house was built in 1848, and is an example of high Greek Revival architecture, which was common amongst river estates in Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 8

Aspendale, on Sudlersville Road in *Duck Creek Hundred*, west of Kenton. The brick portion of the house was built in 1773, and employs a Quaker plan, which is one large room with two small rooms to the side. This plan is rare in Delaware. The house has been owned by the same family since the brick portion was built.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 9

*The Levels*, west of Middletown, is known for its concentration of peach mansions, dating back to the mid-1800s when Delaware was the nation's biggest peach-producing state. Hedgelawn, on U.S. Route 301, is one such peach mansion, built in 1856.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 10

The Trabant University Center, between Main Street and Delaware Avenue, by College Avenue, in *Newark*. The structure was built as a student center for the University of Delaware in 1996 to replace the Perkins Student Center. The postmodern building includes oversized columns at each entrance, and a complex arrangement of pilasters along the side. The interior features neon lights in blue and gold to create a vaulted ceiling.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 11

The Woodward Houses, on West Street in West Center City in *Wilmington*. The house on the left was built in 1745, and the house on the right was built in 1760. Both houses were likely built by Joseph Woodward, a ropemaker.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 12

The Mill at White Clay, on Creek View Road in *Newark*. The Main Building, seen here, was built in 1832 as a grist mill, and was purchased by Joseph Dean and was converted into a woolen mill. Other products, such as jeans, Civil War clothes, and blankets were produced here. Later, vulcanized fiber and paper were produced along White Clay Creek, which runs by the mill. The mill has been redeveloped as offices.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 13

A view of the *Wilmington* skyline, plus the Wells Fargo Tower in Fairfax, formerly owned by Astra Zeneca, from Battery Park in Delaware City.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 14

Clayton Elementary School, on Main Street in *Clayton*. House school was built in 1930.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 15

One of the most common places for Irish immigrants to work was Eleutherian Mills in *Henry Clay Village*. Eleutherian Mills was run by the E.I. du Pont de Nemours and Company, beginning in 1802, until it closed in 1921. The old gate it still used for the complex, which is now the Hagley Museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 16

The St. Patrick's Day parade in *Wilmington* is always a big hit.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 17

Forty shades of green in the Middle Run Natural Area in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 18

Delaware Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 19

Houses at 13th & West Streets in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 20

The first day of spring means that bright colors like these at Winterthur near *Montchanin* will be back soon.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 21

Houses on 16th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 22

A house off of 16th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 23

A house in *Westover Hills*, outside of Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 24

The best place to experience spring in Delaware is arguably Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*. The signature piece of Brandywine Park is the Josephine Tatnall Smith Memorial Fountain, or the Josephine Fountain. The fountain, dedicated in 1932 to to his late wife, is surrounded by Yoshino cherry trees, planted in 1931. You can't see this scene this spring, however, because the figure of the Josephine Fountain has been taken down for refurbishment.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 25

Congregation Beth Shalom, on Baynard Boulevard in *Wilmington*. The congregation was founded in 1922, and built this place of worship in 1953.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 26

Spring Garden, on Delaware Avenue in *Laurel*. The brick portion of the house was built in 1792 in the Georgian style, and is a rare example of the double-pile, center-passage plan in Sussex County. The Victorian Gothic section was added in 1880 to the west gable end. M.I.T. chemical engineer Warren K. Lewis, who chaired a committee to survey the Manhattan Project, and is considered the father of chemical engineering, grew up in this house.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 27

The old St. Paul's Methodist Episcopal Church, on High Street in *Odessa*. The church was built in 1852 in the Greek Revival style. The church was designed by noted architect Samuel Sloan, who commissioned several projects in Philadelphia and Pennsylvania. The church closed in 1955, and became a museum.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I am pretty sure xzmattzx is going to end up taking photos of every spot in Delaware before this thread is over.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 28

The Allee House, off of Dutch Neck Road in *Duck Creek Hundred*. The house was built in 1765 by Abraham Allee. The house became part of the Bombay Hook Migratory Waterfowl Refuge in 1937, and was threatened with demolition with no use anymore, but was saved and renovated in the 1960s. The Allee House is now being renovated again, by the National Park Service.












Bond James Bond said:


> I am pretty sure xzmattzx is going to end up taking photos of every spot in Delaware before this thread is over.


Of every building in the state? Probably not, but if someone was ever going to do that, Delaware is the state to do that. Of every municipality in Delaware? I finished that task a few years ago!!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 29

Lammot DuPont Laboratory, on The Green in *Newark*. The laboratory is next to Memorial Hall, the University of Delaware's signature building. DuPont Lab was built in 1993.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 30

The Arsenal, on Market Street in *New Castle*. The arsenal was built in 1811 for the impending War of 1812. It became the New Castle Institute in 1852. The arsenal was last used as a restaurant, until about 5 years ago.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 31

The Daniel Fooks House, on Central Avenue in *Laurel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 1

Cherry blossoms in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington* look a little different on April Fools' Day.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

Hoopes Reservoir, near *Greenville*, in the spring.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

A house on Hillcrest Avenue in *Edgemoor*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

Rowhouses on Van Buren Street in the Hedgeville neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

A house on Edgewood Road in *Alapocas*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

Houses on 4th Street at Penn Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

Businesses on the Boardwalk in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

Houses on Market Street in *Blades*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

A blast of winter in April leaves a layer of snow over the spring flowers and flowering trees at this house on Graves Road in *Mill Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

Houses on Stanton Christiana Road in *Stanton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

A picture of *Wilmington* and its suburbs from 20,000 feet up carries this thread into another 4,000 posts and beyond!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 12

Bellevue Hall, in Bellevue State Park off of Carr Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The house was built in 1963 by Hanson Robinson, a wool merchant. He named the house Woolton Hall. The house was the state's most flamboyant Gothic Revival house when completed. The house was bought in 1893 by William du Pont, who used the property to train horses. William du Pont bought Montpelier, home of former President James Madison, in 1901, and his son, William du Pont, Jr., grew up at the house in Virginia. When the younger du Pont inherited the estate, he reconstructed the house between 1931 and 1933 in a Colonial Revival style, replicating the stuccoed walls and Doric portico of Montpelier.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 13

The Air Service Hangar for Bellanca Airfield, along Frenchtown Road near *Hares Corner*. The hangar was built in 1936, after Giuseppe Bellanca began producing planes here in 1928. The first plane to cross the Pacific Ocean nonstop, the "Miss Veedol", was built here. The hangar was in use until 1960.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 14

Granogue, on Smiths Bridge Road in *Chateau Country*, is one of the few older du Pont mansions still in the family. The house was built in 1923 by Irénée du Pont, who presided over DuPont from 1919 to 1926. Four farmsteads were purchased for du Pont's estate. The mansion includes a conservatory, museum, and solarium.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 15

The Corbit-Sharp House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1774 by William Corbit, a tanner by trade. The house faced a defunct road that led to the Appoquinimink River, and long loomed over the sleepy town. H. Rodney Sharp bought the house in 1938, when it was threatened to be subdivided into apartments. Sharp restored the house to its original condition, and then donated the house in 1958 to the Winterthur Museum in Montchanin.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 16

The Allen McLane House, on Mt. Vernon Street in *Smyrna*. McLane purchased the property in 1785, building the house shortly after. He lived in the house until 1828. McLane was a Revolutionary War hero, alleged to have convinced the French to blockade Chesapeake Bay, and also alleged to have been the first to suspect Benedict Arnold as a traitor.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 17

The Penny House, on Philadelphia Pike in *Edgemoor*. The house was built in 1749, and was the studio for artist Robert Shaw in the 19th century. The brick wall was added in 1947, which reoriented the house towards the modern highway in front, part of the Lincoln Highway.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 18

P.S. DuPont Middle School, on 34th Street at the foot of Van Buren Street in *Wilmington*. The school was built in 1935 with funds from Pierre S. du Pont, for whom the school was subsequently named after. The school was originally a high school, and had the unique nickname of "Dynamiters", after the DuPont Company's historic business operations. The school became an elementary school, and later middle school, in 1978.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 19

Christ Church Christiana Hundred, on Christ Church Road, near Buck Road, in *Montchanin*. The church was built in 1856 by Richard Gilpin, who designed the Pennsylvania Academy of Fine Arts. The church was the parish of the du Pont family, and featured the funeral of Alexis I. du Pont, and the wedding of Ethel du Pont to President Franklin Roosevelt's son.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 20

At the foot of Chestnut Street in *New Castle* is a grass lot that was the site of Fort Casimir, the Dutch fort that the community of New Castle sprouted from. The fort was extant from 1651 to 1679, and was captured by the Swedes in 1655, which led to the Dutch subsequently capturing New Sweden. The area was little-developed until 1925, when a ferry terminal connecting with Pennsville, New Jersey, was built. An archaeological survey in 1986 found fragments of yellow brick, Dutch majolica pottery, and other 17th century items in the ground.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 21

The rose garden in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*, across Van Buren Street from the cherry trees surrounding the Joesphine Fountain.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 22

New Castle Presbyterian Church, on 2nd Street in *New Castle*. The church was built in 1707.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 23

Looking up W. Main Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 24

Houses on Maple Avenue in *The Cedars*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 25

A house on Kennett Pike in *Centreville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 26

Houses on 21st Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 27

A house on Appletree Lane at orchard Lane in *Arden*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 28

A house on Sherwood Road in *Arden*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 29

A house on Main Street in *Felton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 30

A house on Westcliff Road in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 1

Houses on Old Capitol Trail in *Marshallton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 2

Strand Millas, on Rockland Road in *Montchanin*. The house was built in 1701 by the Gregg family, who patented several large tracts of land here in 1685 and 1686. The house is rare survivor of housing built by first-generation Quakers.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 3

Hercules Plaza, at 13th & Market Streets in *Wilmington*. The office building was originally the headquarters for Hercules, Inc., a spinoff of DuPont that was bought by Ashland Inc. in 2008. The postmodern structure was designed by Kohn Pederson Fox, who also designed such buildings as the International Commerce Centre in Hong Kong, the Shanghai World Financial Center in Shanghai, and the distinctive curved, green-glass facade 333 Wacker Drive in Chicago. Hercules Plaza was completed in 1983, and was commissioned in 1980, while the architectural firm built 333 Wacker Drive.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 4

The Delaware City Hotel, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The hotel was built in 1829, when the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal was built, and shipping traffic began. In the foreground is Battery Park, built as a steamboat landing during the canal's most prosperous era.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 5

The Head of Christiana Presbyterian Church, on Church Road in *Newark*. The church was built in 1859, and is one of Delaware's examples of a Greek temple-front church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 6

The foundations of the Katzenjammer Castle, in Brandywine Springs Park near *The Cedars*. The castle, a fun house, was built in 1907 as part of the Brandywine Springs Amusement Park. The old amusement park closed when the streetcar system gave way to cars, and the site in the woods became Delaware's first state park in 1951. The state park was retroceded to New Castle County as a county park in 1970.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 7

The Jacob Starr House, on King Street in *Wilmington*. The house was built in 1804 by Michael Van Kirk, a stonecutter. The house was sold to Starr in 1806, and the house stayed in his family until 1945. The house was restored in 1946 for the new owner, when it was identified as one of the best-preserved historic houses in the city. It became an attorney's office in 1954.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 8

The Air Mobility Command Museum, at the southern end of *Dover Air Force Base*. The museum was built in 1944 as Hangar 1301, and was one of the first buildings constructed at the base, which was organized following the attack on Pearl Harbor. The hangar also served as a heating plant and shophouse.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 9

Marbrook Elementary School, on Centerville Road near *Prices Corner*. The school was built in 1966, and was the first school in the state to break away from the rectilinear design towards hexagonal wings and wedge-shaped classrooms around a communal area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 10

Early May is the when the azaleas bloom in Delaware. The best place in Delaware, and possibly even the United States, is the large Azalea Woods section of the expansive gardens of the Winterthur Country Estate & Museum *near Montchanin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 11

The gardens at Winterthur Country Estate & Museum *near Montchanin* are worth a stroll through in the spring.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 12

If you can't make it to Winterthur, a good place to see azaleas in bloom is at this house on US Route 13 northbound, at Corbit Street in *Odessa*. The roadside, front yard display attracts locals who willingly obey the speed limit to get as long of an eyeful as possible.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

WOW!! Spectacular! Hard for the bright red Azaleas to survive here; on mild winters they do okay but in super cold ones they get killed off. Even when they live they are NEVER that big! 

Would have loved to have gone to the Katzenjammer Castle!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 13

Houses on New Road in *Elsmere*.












Taller said:


> WOW!! Spectacular! Hard for the bright red Azaleas to survive here; on mild winters they do okay but in super cold ones they get killed off. Even when they live they are NEVER that big!
> 
> Would have loved to have gone to the Katzenjammer Castle!


Interesting about the red azaleas. I love seeing them around here. Another plant that does well here, that you guys don't have actually, is crape myrtle. I always wonder if it could grow in the microclimate in Niagara-on-the-Lake.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 14

A house on East Avenue in Holloway Terrace, *New Castle Hundred*. In the background on the left is the Delaware Memorial Bridge.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 15

Detail on a Market Street building in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 16

A restaurant on 2nd Street in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 17

A house on Delaware Avenue in *Bridgeville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 18

Looking up Silsbee's Alley, a colonial walking path, in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 19

Former DuPont mills and a mill race along the Brandywine River in *Henry Clay Village*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 20

Houses on Main Street in South *St. Georges*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 7

The Bob Carpenter Center, on South College Avenue in *Newark*. The arena was built in 1992, and is home to the University of Delaware men's and women's basketball teams. In the early 2000s, when Philadelphia was considering bidding for the American nomination for the international bidding for the 2016 Olympic Games, the Bob Carpenter Center was selected to be the host of the wrestling matches for a potential 2016 Philadelphia Olympics. If Philadelphia had won the 2016 Olympic Games, Delaware would've become one of what is currently only 10 states to have hosted Olympic events. Pennsylvania and New Jersey would've also hosted Olympic events for the first time.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 8

The Rockwood Mansion, on Shipley Road in *Penny Hill*. The house was built from 1851 to 1857 for Joseph Shipley, a Wilmington native who worked in Liverpool, England. The house utilized many elements of the English villa and landscape. Stones were local, using Brandywine granite. Cast iron and glass was imported from Liverpool. The house later went into the Bringhurst family. Artist Robert Shaw grew up in the Porter's Lodge, since his father was the coachman for Shipley.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 9

The old Charles B. Lore Elementary School, on 4th Street in *Wilmington*. The school was built in 1932 in the Collegiate Gothic style, and was an elementary school until 1981. It was named for Charles B. Lore, who was a U.S. Representative for Delaware from 1883 to 1887. The school is now an assisted living facility.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 10

The old Silverside Elementary School, on Silverside Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The school was built in 1948, and was comparable to Crow Island School in Winnetka, IL in innovation. Low wings radiating from an administrative core, with classrooms each with their own background and individual access to the sprawling 12-acre campus, were hallmarks of the school. Architects from around the United States studied the school for its features. The school was drastically altered in the 1980s, and is now the Silverside Carr Executive Center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 11

The Delaware Children's Theater, on Delaware Avenue in *Wilmington*. The structure was built in 1892 as the New Century Club. The New Century Club in Delaware is known for beginning the Christmas Seals program in 1907. The building served as a hospital during the influenza outbreak in 1918.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 12

St. Luke's Episcopal Church, on Front Street in *Seaford*. The church was built in 1843, after the Episcopal church saw a revival in the early 1800s. The steeple was replaced with a tower in 1904.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 13

The Bottle & Cork, at Delaware Route 1 and Bellevue Street in *Dewey Beach*. The bar opened in 1936, and is the self-proclaimed "best rock & roll bar in the world" for its jam sessions on the weekends.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 14

The Pennsylvania Railroad Station, on Basset Street in *Clayton*. The station was built in 1885.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 15

Bald cypress trees in Trap Pond State Park in *Broad Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 16

A view of *Leipsic*, with oyster boats along the Leipsic River.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 17

A mural on the inside wall of the Bottle & Cork in *Dewey Beach* reflects the party atmosphere of the town.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 18

Houses on Evens Road in *Viola*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 19

Construction of an apartment building on Chapel Street at Pike Place in *Newark*. Several apartment buildings are going up in the city as demand for student housing continues.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 20

A building on DuPont Highway in *Blackbird*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 21

A house on Main Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 22

Houses on South Street in *Smyrna*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 23

Houses on Main Street in *Ellendale*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 24

A house on Milltown Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 25

Neon and plastic signage for the Peoples Plaza Shopping Center, off of US Route 40 in *Glasgow*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 26

Houses on Delaware Route 5 in *Harbeson*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 4

The New Castle Opera House, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The opera house was built in 1879. The opera house also served as a masonic hall. It originally had a cupola, but was removed in 1950. The opera house is a rare example of Second Empire style in a community mainly with Federal architecture.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 5

The DuPont Dining Room, on the 5th floor of the Winterthur Museum & Country Estate in *Montchanin*. The mansion was built in 1842 and was greatly expanded by Henry Francis DuPont in 1926. The dining room was the setting for meals with guests, and was furnished with some of DuPont's most treasured possessions, such as silver tankards by Paul Revere, and paintings by Gilbert Stuart and Benjamin West.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 6

*Rehoboth Beach* was established as a Methodist camp meeting place in 1872. By 1881, camp meetings were discontinued by 1881, but were revived briefly in the mid-1890s. The Anna Hazzard Museum was built in 1895 at 2nd Street & Baltimore Avenue as one of the "tents" for the camp. The house was moved to its present location on Christian Street in 1875, when it was turned into a museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 7

The Robert Graham House, on Crossan Road in *Corner Ketch*. The central portion of the house was built in 1790 as a log house, with the stone addition on the left added in 1819, and the frame addition on the right added in the 1930s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 8

The Ashley Mansion, on Ashley Place in *Richardson Park*. The house was built in 1804 by Ashton Richardson, who was a miller. The house was owned in the 1900s by Jefferson D. Chalfant, the noted still-life painter.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 9

Marshallton United Methdist Church, on Stanton Road in *Marshallton*. The church was built in 1886.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 10

The Carillon at Nemours, along Powder Mill Road in *Fairfax*. The carillon was built in 1935 as a mausoleum for Alfred I. DuPont, who commissioned it in 1930 as a memorial to his parents, along with a never-built church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 11

Fall produce is on display at a roadside produce stand on Delaware Route 1 outside of *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 12

This house on Whitman Drive in *suburban Wilmington* is my childhood home, where I lived from infancy to my early teenage years.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 13

An old railroad building on Railroad Avenue in Delmar, Maryland, from Pennsylvania Avenue in *Delmar*, Delaware. The state border runs down the middle of State Street, going left to right in the picture.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 14

Houses on Dupont Road in *Lancaster Village*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 15

Holloween decorations in front of houses and storefronts on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 16

A house on West Street in *Bethel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 17

Townhouses under construction on Bancroft Parkway in the Woodlawn section of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 18

A house on Milltown Road in *Mill Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 19

Silverside Church, on Silverside Road in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 20

An old barn on Doe Run Road in *Corner Ketch*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 21

Leaves turning in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 22

Old stone barns dot much of White Clay Creek State Park in *Mill Creek Hundred*.


----------



## PublicImageLtd (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice to see The First State on SSC, cheers.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 12

Frank Lloyd Wright, one of the nation's premier architects, designed one structure in Delaware. Laurel was built on Shipley Road in *Brandywine Hundred* as the home of Dudley Spencer. Commissioned in 1954, work was begun in 1956 by Spencer himself, and the house was completed in 1961. Wright died in 1959, making this one of his last commissions. The house is also one of the last to be inhabited by its original client, as of 2008.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 13

On 3rd Street in *New Castle* is the Old Library, designed by Furness, Evans and Company. The library was built in 1892, and resulted in a combination of Queen Anne and Colonial Revival architecture. The fanlight compliments Federal-era fanlights throughout town. The library incorporated elements of Furness's design for the University of Pennsylvania Library, completed two years earlier, including skylights for illumination, and glass panels on the floor to allow sunlight to continue to the basement.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 14

The Maston House, on Atlanta Road in *Northwest Fork Hundred*, northwest of Seaford. The house was built in 1727, and is one of the earliest brick houses in Sussex County. The house was enlarged from a single-cell plan in 1733. The brickwork is considered some of the best in Delaware. At one time in the early 1900s, the house was used as a garage.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 15

Ebeneezer United Methodist Church, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The church was built in 1878.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 16

Rockford Tower, on Tower Drive in the Highlands neighborhood in *Wilmington*. The tower was built in 1902 to serve the water needs of the city. At 115 feet high, and on top of the highest point in Wilmington, an observation deck above the storage tank provides views all across New Castle County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 17

Center Friends Meeting House, on Center Meeting Road near *Centreville*. The meetinghouse was built in 1796, and was named so because it was about midway between New Ark Union near Fairfax, and Old Kennett Meeting House, west of Chadds Ford, Pennsylvania.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 18

The John Aull House, on the Strand in *New Castle*. The frame-sided house was built in 1790.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 19

The Mill Creek Friends Meeting House, on Doe Run Road in *Corner Ketch*. The meetinghouse was built in 1841.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 20

Fred Rust Ice Arena, on South College Avenue in *Newark*. The University of Delaware arena was built in 1988.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 21

Red Lion United Methodist Church, on Church Road in *Red Lion*. The church was built in 1853.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 22

Fall colors in Canby Park in *Richardson Park*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 23

Swampland along Belltown Run in *Pencader Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

Thanksgiving is a time to enjoy family and be thankful for the blessings we have been given in the United States. Thanksgiving reminds us of the bountiful food that we get from our farms, such as this one on Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 25

A building on Main Street in *Odessa*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

Houses on Market Street in *Greenwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 27

Houses on Old Capitol Trail in *Marshallton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 28

A house on Commerce Street in *Kenton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 29

The museum entrance to the George Read II House in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 30

A house on New London Road in *The Wedge*, near the border with Pennsylvania and Maryland.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 1

A house on Mount Vernon Street in *Smyrna*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 21

Woodburn, on King's Highway in *Dover*. Woodburn is the official residence of the Governor of Delaware. The house was built in 1798, and was bought by the state in 1965 at the behest of Gov. Charles Terry to be the first official Governor's house.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 22

The Grand Opera House, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The opera house was built in 1871, and features a cast iron facade from Royer Brothers in Philadelphia. The opera house housed shops on the ground floor and the Freemasons on the third floor. The building became a movie theater in 1909, and began to see a loss of activity beginning in 1913 when the Playhouse at the Hotel du Pont opened. The opera house was rehabilitated in 1974 as a performing arts venue.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 23

This year, the Christmas Light House, on Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*, has a Whoville theme, from "How the Grinch Stole Christmas".


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 24

Waiting for Santa in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 25

The Nativity scene at St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington*. Merry Christmas!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 26

Congregation Beth Shalom, on Baynard Boulevard at Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*. Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 27

Deer Park Tavern, on Main Street in *Newark*. The tavern was built in 1851, and is Delaware's oldest tavern. It was built on the site of St. Patrick's Inn, built in 1747 and host to Charles Mason & Jeremiah Dixon, George Washington, and Edgar Allan Poe, among others.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 28

The Chandler-Dixon-Frederick House, on Kennett Pike in *Centreville*. The house was built in 1880.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 29

The Dogfish Head Brewpub, on Rehoboth Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*. The famous craft brewery was started in 1995 in nearby Lewes, with its Shelter Pale Ale being its first beer produced.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 30

Jessop's Tavern, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The structure was built in 1743 as a house. In the 1940s, it became a tavern, going first by the name "Green Frog". It is now Jessop's Tavern, named after the original house owner, and is decorated in colonial garb.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 31

One of the stranger ways to cross into Delaware is on the Tri-State Trail in *The Wedge*. The trail provides access to the Tri-State Monument, marking the border of Delaware, Pennsylvania, and Maryland. The Tri-State Trail crosses back and forth between Pennsylvania and delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 1

Delaware's boundaries were marked by Charles Mason and Jeremiah Dixon from 1763 to 1768. Crown stones were laid every five miles, with coats of arms of the Penn and Calvert families, and other markers in between. One crown stone is a short walk from the road along Delaware Route 6, in *Duck Creek Hundred*, west of Blackiston.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

A house on Laurel Avenue in *Mill Creek Hundred*. In the median between the split of Laurel Avenue and Rose Circle is the entrance marker for the Roseville neighborhood. It is near the intersection with Kirkwood Highway.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

Houses on Bedford Street in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

An old house on Way Road in *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

Houses on Main Street in *Stanton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

A house on Millers Road in *Arden*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 7

A house on Upland Avenue in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 8

Houses on Haines Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

Houses on Ravine Road in *Brandywine Hundred*, north of Arden.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 30

The cherry blossoms are beginning to come out, which means that Brandywine Park in *Wilmington* will be in full bloom in a week or so. The Josephine Fountain is the centerpiece of the park and is lined with Yoshino cherry trees, planted in 1931. The fountain was built in 1932, and is dedicated to Josephine Tatnall Smith, by her husband. The state was based on one in Florence, Italy.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 31

Buena Vista, on US Route 13 near *Tybouts Corner*. The house was built in 1847 for John M. Clayton. It was named for a victory by Zachary Taylor in the Mexican War. Clayton served as Taylor's Secretary of State during his Presidency. Later, the house was the birthplace of C. Douglass Buck, who served as 58th Governor of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 1

Different industrial buildings along Daisey Street in *Frankford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

The George Read II House, on The Strand in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1803 for George Read II, son of George Read, who signed the Declaration of Independence. The house was modeled after the Federal style, popular at the time in Philadelphia. Read's father's house originally stood off to the left, and burned in the Fire of 1824. The house's gardens now stand on the site.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

Old College, off of Main Street in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1834, a year after Newark College was chartered. The school later became Delaware College, and then the University of Delaware. Old College was designed by William Lewis, but may have been originally designed by Charles Bulfinch, who also designed the Massachusetts State House and former Connecticut State House, as well as oversaw construction of the United States Capitol.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

West Presbyterian Church, on Washington Street in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1871, and was designed by famed architect Samuel Sloan. The church burned in 1993, and was rebuilt in 1997, losing almost all of its architectural integrity.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

St. Paul's Catholic Church, on Washington Street in *Delaware City*. The parish was established in 1837, less than a decade after the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal opened, and the church was built in 1904.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

The Brinckle-Maxwell House, on Main Street in *Christiana*. The house was built in 1786, and is the only brick Federal-style house in the village.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

The Green, from Memorial Hall, at the University of Delaware in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

Dogfish Head Brewings & Eats, on Rehoboth Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*. The brewpub opened in the building on the left in 1995. Behind it, to the east, is the new brewpub, which will open later in 2017.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

The *Wilmington* skyline from Maryland Avenue in the Browntown neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

Congregation Beth Shalom in *Wilmington* is one of the synagogues where Passover will be celebrated at sundown.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

A house on Boxwood Road in *Boxwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 12

A house on Main Street in *Henry Clay Village*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 13

Ruins of a snuff mill along Creek Road in *Yorklyn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 14

The chancel of St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 15

A house on North Star Road in *North Star*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 16

Easter signifies new life, and displays of the cross over the rolling green hills of *Pike Creek*, like this one at Ebenezer United Methodist Church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 17

A house on Kentmere Parkway in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 18

A house on Lancaster Pike in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 27

Kingston-upon-Hull, located in the Ted Harvey Wildlife Area off of Kitts Hummock Road in *East Dover Hundred*. The house was built in the 1700s, although historians in the early 20th century once believed that it was built in the 1600s and was Kent County's first courthouse. The house was used by the Dickinson family, to house tenant farmers. The Dickinsons, including John Dickinson, who drafted the Articles of Confederation and U.S. Constitution, were just upstream at their mansion. The patent for the land was given in 1671. Kingston-upon-Hull is visible from Delaware Route 1 for a few seconds when crossing the St. Jones River.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 28

Memorial Hall, in the center of the University of Delaware campus in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1924 to link the men's and women's campuses. Campus plan architects Day and Klauder proposed a grandiose design for the building, but were told by University trustees that "a more intimate and Delawarean character" should be implemented instead.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 29

Harlan Mill, on Old Milltown Road at Old Limestone Road in *Milltown*. The old mill sits at the colonial intersection, bypassed by both roads' modern counterparts in 1964 and located a few feet away. The mill gives the area, and Milltown Road, its name. Harlan Mill was built in 1815 for grounding grain. The mill operated until the 1890s. After being gutted by fire in the 1940s, it was turned into a residence.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 30

The Indian River Life Saving Station, on Delaware Route 1 at *Indian Beach*, north of Indian River Inlet. The life saving station was built in 1874, on what was then the most inaccessible portion of beach in Delaware. The station became a Coast Guard station in 1915 when the U.S. Life Saving Service merged with the U.S. Revenue Cutter Service to form the U.S. Coast Guard Service. The station is still on its original site, and is believed to be the oldest coastal rescue station on its original site in the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 31

The Swinging Bridge, in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*. The bridge was built in 1910, and was used by employees of the Augustine Mills to cross from their homes on the west bank of the river, to the mills on the east bank. The bridge was originally located where the railroad bridge, 100 feet to the north, stands.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 1

Villa Monterey, on Corinne Court in *Penny Hill*. The houses were built in 1923, and are around a courtyard, connected by arched openings. A Mediterranean architectural style was used, rare for Delaware. The development was created by Claude Banta, who also developed Tuxedo Park and Lyndalia near Newport.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 2

Thomasson Hall, off of University Drive on the campus of Delaware State University in *Dover*. The structure was built in 1905.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 3

The old Schine Theater, on Walnut Street in South *Milford*. The theater was built in 1946, and is now a church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 4

The Pennsylvania Railroad Station, on Bassett Street in *Clayton*. The station was built in 1885.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 5

Waves crashing onto the beach in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 6

A freight ship heads under the Delaware Memorial Bridge and up the *Delaware River* to port. It is common to see ships heading to ports in Delaware City, Wilmington, Chester, and Philadelphia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 7

A storm passes over *New Castle*, the Delaware River, and Pennsville, NJ.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 8

Houses on Main Street in *Little Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 9

A mixed-use building on Delaware Avenue in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 10

Old workers' housing on South Chapel Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 11

Houses on Front Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 12

Houses at Temple Street and Evens Road in *Viola*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 13

A restaurant on Philadelphia Pike in *Claymont*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 14

A house, now used as offices, on Main Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 15

A Japanese restaurant on New Linden Hill Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 16

Legislative Hall, on Legislative Avenue in *Dover*. Legislative Hall is the capitol building of Delaware, and was completed in 1932 after the previous capitol was too small for use. Legislative Hall is the only capitol building in a Colonial Revival architectural style. The tiered tower is based off of the one on the Old State House in Boston. Other details, like the balconies over the front doors and the round-topped dormers, were derived from the Old Colony House in Newport, Rhode Island.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 17

The Governor Ross Mansion, on Pine Street Extension in *Seaford*. The house was built between 1856 and 1860, after William Henry Harrison Ross served as Governor of Delaware from 1851 to 1855. The house is Delaware's best version of Italian Villa architecture, and best captures antebellum life in the rural part of the state. Ross lived in a frame section of the house to the rear while serving as Governor, until the main house was completed.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 18

A ticket office for the New Castle & Frenchtown Railroad, in Battery Park in *New Castle*. The ticket office, built in 1832, served as a station on the railroad line after the railroad had opened in 1831. It is the second-oldest train station in the United States, after only the station in Ellicott City, Maryland, from 1831.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 19

St. Joseph's Industrial School Chapel, on Duck Creek Road in *Clayton*. The church was built in 1896 for St. Joseph's Industrial School, which educated African American boys, and was financed by the Sisters of the Blessed Sacrament for Indians and Colored People, which was started by St. Katharine Drexel of Philadelphia. The church is an example of Italianate basilica architecture, rare in the state.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 20

Gild Hall, on The Highway in *Arden*. The structure was built in 1910 as the Arden Club House, by Arden founder and single tax-advocate William Price. The Derrickson family barn was utilized for the foundation, and the interior is a Rustic architectural style.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 21

With the entire United States and all of North America seeing a partial eclipse, and a total eclipse from Oregon to South Carolina, eclipse parties were held at universities and in parks all over. Telescopes with filters, and eclipse glasses, were available for the public at Wilmington University in *Wilmington Manor*, which brought good crowds to observe the celestial event.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 22

Taken at 2:45 PM on the campus of Wilmington University in *Wilmington Manor* yesterday, there was a noticeable difference in sunlight as the eclipse peaked. Here, at the eclipse party, 2:45 looked more like 6:00 as the sun reached 81% coverage by the moon in northern Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 23

The old Richardson & Robbins Cannery Complex, on King's Highway in *Dover*. The cannery was built in 1881, and canned chickens, plum pudding, and ham spreads. The cannery became state office buildings in 1983 after a restoration.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 24

The old Baltimore Trust Company building, on Market Street in *Bridgeville*. The bank was built in 1904, and is now used by the town police department.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 25

Milton Theatre, on Union Street in *Milton*. The theater was built in 1909, and was converted for movies in the 1920s. The theater was substantially rebuilt in 1939 after a fire.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 26

The fire control tower at *Tower Beach*, south of Dewey Beach. The 11 fire control towers along Delaware's coastline were built between 1939 and 1942 to watch for German U-Boats in American waters.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 27

Looking up the beach at *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 28

The moon over a lazy summer evening in *North Star*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 29

A ship heading into Delaware Bay as it goes past Cape Henlopen State Park *near Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 30

Houses on Harrison Street in the Triangle neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 31

Houses on 6th Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 1

Houses on Maryland Avenue in *Richardson Park*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 2

A house on Lakeview Avenue in *Milford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 3

Houses on Bay Avenue in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 4

The sun sets on another summer in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 5

The Harbor of Refuge Lighthouse, on the Harbor of Refuge breakwater in Delaware Bay, *near Lewes*. The steel caisson lighthouse was built in 1926 to replace an earlier lighthouse from 1908. The lighthouse largely replaced the Cape Henlopen Light, one of the first lighthouses in the United States, and eventually tumbled into the sea around when this light went into service. The Harbor of Refuge breakwater was built between 1897 and 1901, and provided shelter for ships in even deeper water than the first breakwater nearby, which had silted in some.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 6

St. Peter's Episcopal Church, at 2nd & Market Streets in *Lewes*. The church was built in 1858, and was designed by noted architect Samuel Sloan, and his partner John Stewart. The original plans were for a frame church, like the 1808 church this one replaced. The original Sussex County Courthouse, from 1740, was on the same lot, and was demolished in 1833 after the county seat was moved to Georgetown in 1792.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 7

Buildings on The Green in *Dover*. Structures around the Green date from the early 1700s to the early 1900s, and include a variety of civic, cultural, institutional, residential, and commercial buildings. The Green was included in Delaware's first entry into the National Park System when First State National Monument was created on March 25, 2013. The National Monument was later renamed First State National Historic Park by act of Congress in 2015.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 8

Fisher's Paradise, on Pilottown Road in the Pilottown neighborhood of *Lewes*. The house was built in the 1740s, with the main section dating to 1780. The house was the home of Major Henry Fisher, who protected maritime commerce in lower Delaware Bay during the American Revolution. After Fisher died as a resident of the house in 1792, it was the home of Colonel Samuel Davis, who defended Lewes during the War of 1812.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 9

Dauneport, on Old Kennett Road in *Christiana Hundred*. The house was built in 1933 for Amy DuPont. Dauneport was designed by Mary Craig, at a time when female architects were rare. The house was based on the exterior of Mount Vernon, George Washington's house.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 10

The Homestead, on Dodds Lane in *Henlopen Acres*. The house was built in 1743 by Peter Marsh, who farmed and made salt from seawater. Wilbur Corkran bought the house in 1929, and enlarged the house in 1930. The Rehoboth Art League was formed here in 1938, and moved from outbuildings to the house in 1979.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 11

This mural on the side of a *Wilmington* fire station depicts patriotism and the heroism of first responders over the course of the city's history.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 12

An abandoned farm field along Phillips Hill Road in *Dagsboro Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 13

Looking across the rolling hills of *Pike Creek* from Skyline Drive.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 14

After Labor Day, "local summer" begins and beach residents get to enjoy their communities without the throngs of tourists. Restaurants in *Rehoboth Beach*, like this one on Baltimore Avenue.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 15

Friday marks the beginning of Delaware's Oktoberfest at the Delaware Saengerbund & Library, on Salem Church Road in *Ogletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 16

A Bavarian maypole marks the entrance to Oktoberfest at the Delaware Saengerbund & Library in *Ogletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 17

Twilight behind the pines along US Route 9 in *Lewes & Rehoboth Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 18

The Polish Festival begins today on the Riverfront in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 19

Houses on Elm Terrace in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 20

Buildings on Union Street in *Milton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 21

Looking up the Lewes & Rehoboth Canal from the marina in *Henlopen Acres*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 22

The first day of autumn means that vibrant colors, like there in Linden Heath Park in *Pike Creek*, will be appearing in the next month or so.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 23

Houses on Old Churchman's Road near *Churchman's Crossing*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 24

Houses on SE 3rd Street in South *Milford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 25

Legislative Hall, on Legislative Avenue in *Dover*. Legislative Hall functions as Delaware's state capitol, and was completed in 1932. It replaced the old state house of 1792. Built in the Colonial Revival style, the only such state capitol in the US to utilize the style, the tower was modeled after that of the Old State House in Boston, and the exterior balconies and dormers were modeled after the Old Colony House in Newport, Rhode Island. The east wings, seen sticking out here towards Liberty Avenue, were added in 1994.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 26

The Smyrna Opera House, on South Street at Main Street in *Smyrna*. The structure was built in 1869, and actually never served as an opera house. The first floor contained town offices, a library, a jail, and an engine house. A meeting hall was housed in the second story, featuring long windows along the walls. A Masonic temple was on the third floor, in the mansard roof. The meeting hall was called the Opera House when a wing was added in 1886. Frederick Douglass spoke here in 1880, and Presidential candidate William Jennings Bryan spoke here in 1900.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 27

The Anna Hazzard Museum, on Christian Street in *Rehoboth Beach*. The house was built in 1895. This house was originally called a "tent," and was used for Methodist camp meetings. The meetings had begun in 1872, and were discontinued in 1881, but were revived in the 1890s. Other beach towns were also started by Protestant faiths as camp meeting places and retreats. This house was originally at 2nd Street & Baltimore Avenue, but was moved here in 1975.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 28

The Winterthur house, off of Kennett Pike *near Montchanin*. The house was built in 1842 by Bidermann, and was bought by Henry du Pont in 1867. The house was quadrupled in size between 1901 and 1903 under Colonel Henry Algernon du Pont. His son, Henry Francis du Pont, inherited the house in 1926. He added wings, and began incorporating facades, furnishings, and elements of colonial houses from around the East Coast in 1927, finishing around 1950. The house is now the Winterthur Museum & Country Estate.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 29

The Delaware Art Museum, on Kentmere Parkway in *Wilmington*. The museum was built in 1938, using a Georgian Revival style, selected over Moderne. The museum was constructed for the specific purpose of housing Samuel Bancroft's collection of pre-Raphaelite paintings, now the largest in the United States, bequeathed to the Wilmington Society of Fine Arts.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 30

The New Castle Senior Center, on South Street in *New Castle*. The senior center was built in 1923 as Booker T. Washington School, for African Americans. Funds were provided by Pierre S. DuPont. The school was identified with the number 109C, with "C" standing for "Colored."


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 1

Ebenezer United Methodist Church, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The church was built in 1878.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 2

The Palladian window of the George Read II House, on The Strand in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1803 for Read, son of George Read, who signed the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 3

The old St. John's Methodist Protestant Church, on Main Street in *Bethel*. The church was built in 1858.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 4

Woodland along Pike Creek in the *Pike Creek* area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 5

Roadside produce stands started in Delaware, along the DuPont Highway. Like elsewhere, roadside stands switch to autumn produce in the fall. This stand on Delaware Route 1 in *Little Heaven* is a popular spot for people to stop at on the way back from the beach towns.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 6

A house on 6th Street in *Laurel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 7

Buildings on Rockland Road in *Rockland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 8

A house on Cedar Avenue in *The Cedars*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 9

A house on Ashton Street in *Richardson Park*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 10

A house on West Street in *Bethel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 11

Buildings on Market Street in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 12

My first residence in Delaware, as a child, was this house on Whitman Drive in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 13

Houses on Bowie Drive in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 14

Looking down 3rd Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

Old St. Anne's Episcopal Church, on St. Anne's Church Road in *Middletown*. The church was built in 1771, using Flemish- and English-bond bricklaying techniques. the altar in the church is allegedly the only altar in the nation in an Anglican church that dates to before the Revolutionary War. The congregation moved to a new church in the heart of Middleton in 1872, one that was built using serpentine stone, popular at the time for its polychromatic use. The old church was then used only occasionally, primarily in the summertime, and was restored in 1952.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 25

This section of Old South DuPont Highway, south of *Tybouts Corner*, is noteworthy for being the first section of divided highway in the world. The southbound lanes, which were the original lanes built in between 1917 and 1923, are on the left. The road was so useful for transporting agricultural products to northern markets that the road was divided, with what were once the northbound lanes on the right added in 1929.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

The Bellevue Rear Range Lighthouse, on the north shore of the Christina River at the Cherry Island Landfill, in *Wilmington*. The lighthouse was built in 1909 with another tower about a mile to the north, to help ships stay in the ship channel of the Delaware River, and to mark the opening of the Christina River. The Rear Range Lighthouse was originally about a half-mile from shore in the Delaware River, at the end of a jetty, but dredgings from the Delaware River were placed on both sides of the shoreline, therefore putting the lighthouse now on the shore of the Christina River. The lighthouse was decommissioned in 2001 after the Cherry Island Landfill began getting too high for ships sailing south to see it. The Bellevue Rear Range Lighthouse is best seen from the Port of Wilmington, or from New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 27

The Old Academy, on Main Street at 4th Street in *Odessa*. The academy was built in 1844, and in addition to functioning as a school, it also was used as a public library.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 28

The old Odd Fellows Hall, on Bear-Corbit Road in *Bear*. The hall was built in 1911, and is now used as a residence.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 29

Cokesbury Church, on Seashore Highway in *Nanticoke Hundred*. The church was built in 1869 as Cokesbury Chapel, a Methodist meeting house. Regular services ended in 1975, and the church is now nondenominational.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 30

An earthquake hit Delaware today, with the epicenter 3-4 miles below Bombay Hook National Wildlife Refuge, east of *Leipsic*. It was a magnitude 4.1 quake, making it the biggest centered in Delaware since 1871, and was the largest earthquake in the continental United States today. Because earthquakes on the East Coast tend to be shallow, and because most of Delaware is flat and made of unconsolidated sediments, the earthquake rippled outward easily, and was felt as far away as New York City and Washington, DC.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 1

The Starr-Lore House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1775, with sectioned added in 1800 and 1830. Part of the house was built with logs, and covered with weatherboard.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 2

Ewell's St. Paul United Methodist Church, at West & Church Streets in *Clayton*. The church was built in 1904.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 3

The Vandyke House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1840, and was once used as a doctor's office.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 4

The old Arsenal, on Market Street in *New Castle*. The arsenal was built in 1811, and had a second story added in 1855 when a school was open in the building.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 5

The *Wilmington* skyline, from Battery Park in Delaware City. Along the river on the left are the New Castle Range Lights, which guide ships through the deep water ship channel, and on the right are the church steeples of New Castle.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 6

Looking down Main Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 7

Happy Delaware Day! On December 7, 1787, Delaware's upper chamber Legislative Council unanimously voted to ratify the United States Constitution, making Delaware the First State. The vote was cast at the Golden Fleece Tavern, at the northeast corner of State Street and The Green in *Dover*. The Capitol Hotel, built in 1830, now sits on the site of the tavern. Happy birthday, Delaware!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 8

A house on Dupont Road in *Westover Hills*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 9

A house on Kennett Pike in *Westover Hills*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 10

A house on Forsythia Drive in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 11

A house on Kings Highway in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 12

Looking inland up Rehoboth Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 13

One of the most festive celebrations of Hanukkah takes place at the Congregation Beth Shalom at 18th Street & Baynard Boulevard in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 14

The Rockwood Mansion, on Shipley Road in *Penny Hill*. The house was built in 1857 for Joseph Shipley, a Wilmingtonian who worked as a trader in Liverpool, England, from 1819 to 1957. The house was designed by Liverpool architect George Monier Williams, and was named for the large amount of boulders on the property. The house was passed into the Bringhurst family in 1891. Local artist Robert Shaw lived in the coachman's house as a child, since his father worked for Shipley. In 1972, the house was deeded to a charity, and later became county property. It is now a museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 15

The Van Hekle House, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The house was built in 1828, and is a rare example of a structure in the city that predates the opening of the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal. The house is more like the townhouses found in cities like Philadelphia and New Castle, testifying to the sentiment that the canal would bring great wealth to Delaware City, and that it would become Delaware's primary commercial center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 16

The DuPont Building, on Market Street facing Rodney Square in *Wilmington*. The building was constructed in 1906 to be the headquarters for the DuPont Company. Several additions came soon after, including in 1911, the Hotel DuPont in 1912, the DuPont Theatre in 1913, 1916, 1918, and 1931, as the company saw record profits from selling gunpowder for World War I.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

xzmattzx said:


> December 11
> 
> A house on Kings Highway in *Lewes*.


Love that verandah..


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 17

Woodburn, on Kings Highway in *Dover*. The house was built in 1798 for Charles Hillyard. In 1965, Gov. Charles Terry suggested the state buy the house, and it became the first and only governor's mansion that the state had.












Taller said:


> Love that verandah..


There's lots of houses and businesses like this in Lewes. You would love it in that town!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 18

New Castle Presbyterian Church, on 2nd Street in *New Castle*. The church was built in 1707, and was born out of the Dutch Calvinist congregation from the 1600s. The church was one of seven congregations to found the Presbyterian Church in the New World.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 19

The porch and balcony of *Deer Park Tavern*, on Main Street in Newark. The tavern was built in 1851, and replaced the St. Patrick's Inn, which dated to 1747. Edgar Allan Poe allegedly stayed in the tavern, when it was an inn, during trips in between Baltimore and Philadelphia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 20

The Frame & Log House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1740, and is a log house covered in weatherboard.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 21

Christmas lights at a house and crossing the street at St. James Drive in *Mill Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 22

One of the more interesting Christmas light displays downstate is the one at Apple Electric, on John Williams Highway in *Midway*. The entire property is rigged with lights, which are coordinated to a radio signal on 88.7 FM.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 23

One of the more popular Christmas light displays, and one known to many out-of-staters for being right next to I-95, is this house on Prior Road in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 24

The greatest Christmas light display in the state as the Christmas Light House on Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*. The house and property are covered in approximately 1 million Christmas lights. The display is so impressive, that the homeowner was named Delaware's official Santa Claus several years ago.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 25

Merry Christmas from *Wilmington*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 26

Houses on Raphael Road in *Mill Creek Hundred*, near Hockessin.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 27

The holiday season between Christmas Day and New Years Eve is typically a time when Delawareans and Americans enjoy family and friends out and about, such as at Dogfish Head Craft Brewery's new brewpub building on Rehoboth Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 28

A craftsman house on 6th Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 29

A house on Broad Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 30

A house on Old Lancaster Pike in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 31

The Arc Corner Monument in *The Wedge* marks where the 12-Mile Circle, forming much of the border between Delaware and Pennsylvania, meets up with the straight line that heads west to become the Mason-Dixon Line.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 1

Happy New Year! One starting point of Delaware is the Tri-State Marker, where Delaware, Pennsylvania, and Maryland meet at the upper right corner of *The Wedge*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

Merestone is an old farmhouse that sits right on the border between Delaware and Pennsylvania. Located on Yeatmans Mill Road near *Corner Ketch*, and in New Garden Township, Pennsylvania, it consists of a log house dating to 1738, with a frame addition in front also from the 1700s, and a stone section from 1804. The house, which name means "boundary stone", was renovated in 1942 for John Reese, who had the wing on the far left added at the time. The renovation was done by R. Brognard Okie, who designed Mount Cuba and Squirrel Run, two DuPont family houses in Colonial Revival style.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

The Old Library, on 3rd Street in *New Castle*. The library was built in 1892, and was designed by the Furness, Evans and Company, located in Philadelphia. The firm meshed Queen Anne and Colonial Revival styles. A skylight lets sunlight through the roof, and glass panels in the floor let the light continue into the basement. The building housed New Castle's Library Company, which previously was located across the street in the Academy.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

The Polk-Henry House, on Washington Street in *Delaware City*. The house was built in 1839 in the Greek Revival style, in a center-hall plan, for Robert Polk. The house was later sold to James Henry. The house was threatened with demolition for a fire station, but the station was built on 5th Street instead.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

Buildings on The Green in *Dover*. The Green was laid out in 1720 as a market square, but was a park by the end of the 1840s. The Green was proposed as a pedestrian area in 1987. In 2013, the Green was made a part of First State National Monument with two other locations, and is now a part of the First State National Historical Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

With Delaware under a deep freeze, like much of the eastern United States, Delawareans are engaging in activities more suited in places like Minnesota or Michigan. Lately, retention ponds have been doubling as outdoor hockey rinks, like this one in Paper Mill Park in *Pike Creek*. Delaware is expecting its coldest night in 25 years tonight, with lows expected at 0°F (-17°C).


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 7

Think warm thoughts! In about 6 months, Delawareans will be flocking to the state's beaches, including Cape Henlopen State Park *near Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 8

The blue hen weathervane on Laurel Hall at the University of Delaware in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

There is one desloate road leading from Little Creek to the former community of *Port Mahon*, which now has no buildings at all.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 10

Houses on Camden Wyoming Avenue in *Camden*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 11

Houses on Pheasant Lane in *Churchman's Crossing*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 12

Houses on Whitman Drive in the Heritage Park neighborhood in *Mill Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 13

Houses on Mulberry Drive in *Bowers Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 14

Houses on Bradford Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 15

Houses on Bancroft Parkway in the Union Park Gardens neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 16

A house on Gills Neck Road in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 17

A house on Lochmeath Way in *Camden*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 18

A view of *Wilmington*'s skyscrapers from Edwina Kruse Children's Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 19

A house on Main Street in *Farmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 20

A restaurant on Market Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 21

Houses on Kennebec Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 22

Old Swedes Church, at 7th & Church Streets in *Wilmington*, was built in 1698. It is the oldest church in the United States in continuous operation. The church was built by Swedish Lutheran missionaries, who were sent to tend to the descendants of the Swedish settlers who first landed in 1638, in what was already an English world. As such, the church has little to no Swedish architectural elements.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 23

Mordington, on Canterbury Road in *Milford Hundred*, Kent County. The house was built between 1770 and 1800 by an ironmaster and miller, overlooking McColley Pond, a dammed section of the Murderkill River. The house is notable as a distinct transition from Georgian to Federal; the house is in townhouse form with a double-pile plan, and features keystone lintels of wood. The house is also notable for being an extant example of a place where interior woodwork was sold, in 1930, to H.F. duPont for his mansion, Winterthur. The front door entrance became the entrance to duPont's Massachusetts Hall room, and other interior elements were used in Wisteria Hall and Sitxth Floor Hall.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 24

The old Brandywine Academy, on Vandever Avenue in *Wilmington*'s Brandywine Village. The school was built in 1798, and served in that role until 1870. It was a centerpiece of the community of Brandywine Village, until the community was annexed by Wilmington in 1869. The cupola was added in 1820. The building was used as a library from 1915 to 1943. It has most recently been the home of AIA Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 25

The old Sheriff's House, on Market Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1858, and was designed by Samuel Sloan. In back was the jail and jailyard, with a whipping post and pillory. The jail closed in 1901. The house is now the planned Visitor's Center for First State National Historic Park, Delaware's first entry in the National Park System.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 26

The old Silverside Elementary School, on Silverside Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The school was built in 1948, and was considered one of the most modern schools in the United States when it was completed, drawing similarities to the famous Crow Island School in Winnetka, Illinois. In addition to a sprawling campus and low wings that could be added to, glass and glass brick were extensively used to better lighting, and acoustic tiles and chimes were used for better listening. Each classroom had its own bathroom, and each classroom also had direct access outside. The school was heavily altered in the 1980s, and is now office space.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 27

The old Kent Building, at Orange & Water Streets in *Wilmington*. The warehouse was built in 1885. In 2000, the warehouse was renovated by Tevebaugh Associates, after being bought by Dutch banking firm ING. The renovation was a main point in the rehabilitation of the Riverfront.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Your night shots are fine.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 28

The Robert D. Thompson, Jr. Family Court Building, on the Circle in *Georgetown*. The structure was built in 1986, and is modeled after the Governor's Palace in Williamsburg, Virginia.












Yellow Fever said:


> Your night shots are fine.


Thanks! But the one above was with a lot of light on the subject, which required a short exposure length. It was a pretty easy picture to take, even with a point-and-click.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 29

The Robinson House, on Main Street in North *St. Georges*. The house was built in the 1750s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 30

St. Mary's Episcopal Church, on Williams Street in *Bridgeville*. The church was built in 1892, and was heavily modified in 1980 following a fire.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 31

The old Stanton Bridge, at the end of Stanton Christiana Road in *Stanton*. The bridge was built in 1942, and used to carry Delaware Route 4, until the road was realigned slightly west in the early 1980s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 1

The weathervane of the Sussex County Courthouse in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 2

The Pike Creek Automotive shop, on Limestone Road by Kirkwood Highway in *Pike Creek*, has gotten a lot of exposure on social media in the past year for its NFL-themed signboards. This sign went viral in the past two weeks as the Super Bowl gets closer.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 3

The *Wilmington* skyline is visible from the south side of Churchmans Road east of Delaware Route 1.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 4

The Philadelphia skyline is easily visible from Fox Point State Park in *Edgemoor*. The Philadelphia Eagles will play the New England Patriots in Super Bowl LII later today.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 5

People and businesses across the state of Delaware, and all across the Delaware Valley, have been celebrating the Philadelphia Eagles' win last night in Super Bowl LII. This WSFS bank branch at Kirkwood Highway & Limestone Road in *suburban Wilmington* simply displayed the final score of the game.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 6

A house on State Street in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 7

Houses on Commerce Street in *Kenton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 8

Houses on Valley Road in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 9

Conaty Park in *Wilmington* connects Brandywine Park with Gilpin Avenue.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 22

Old Christ Church, on Chipman's Pond Road in *Broad Creek Hundred*. The church was built in 1772, and is remarkably preserved for its age. Regular services ended at the church in 1850. The church is notable for being completely unpainted both inside and out; the red color comes from an insect and rot repellent applied in 1951.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 23

Achmester, on Marl Pit Road near *Armstrong Corner*. The house was built in 1829 by General Richard Mansfield. Mansfield was notable for logging his farming methods and applying scientific principles to farming. The house was originally Georgian, but Mansfield's son added jigsaw work to the eaves around 1850, giving it a Gothic Revival look.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 24

The Wilmington Friends Meeting House, on West Street in *Wilmington*. The meeting house is the center of the Quaker Hill neighborhood, which gets its name from the historic place of worship. The meeting house was built in 1817, and is the burial place of several abolitionists.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 25

Hagley, on Christchurch Road near *Montchanin*. The house was built in 1795 by Jacob Broom. Broom signed the United States Constitution as a delegate of Delaware. Broom sold the house to Éleuthère I. du Pont in 1802. The house passed down through the du Pont family, being used by smokeless powder creator Francis G. duPont and others. The house still remains in the du Pont family.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 26

Deer Park Tavern, on Main Street in *Newark*. The tavern was built in 1851, and originally also functioned as a hotel. Edgar Allan Poe is believed to have stayed here in his travels between Baltimore and Philadelphia. The tavern replaced the St. Patrick's Inn, a log building constructed in 1747.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 27

One of the most interesting hidden elements of Old Swedes Church in *Wilmington* is the lettering on the back wall, which is the east face. The lettering was wrought by smith Mattias de Foss, and reads, "LUX L.I. TENEBR. ORIENSEX ALTO", or "Light from on high shines in the darkness." The letters were installed in 1698, and are allegedly unique in all of North America as an extant example of a full-length inscription on a colonial building.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 28

The Thomas Little House, on Old Wilmington Road in *Hockessin*. The house was built in 1817, and was once a community store and tavern.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 29

The Andrew Eliason House, on Summit Bridge Road in *Summit*. The house was built in 1856, and is one of the more famous "peach mansions" north of Middletown that were famous for producing most of the nation's peach crop until the Yellows disease hit the state in the late 1800s. Eliason served three terms as a member of the state's House of Representatives.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 30

Sundown marks the beginning of Passover. *Wilmington*'s most-prominent synagogue is Congregation Beth Shalom, which was founded in 1922.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 31

Front doorsteps along the Strand in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 1

Happy Easter from St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

More and more of Delaware Route 1 is becoming limited-access expressway. When this overpass in *Little Heaven* is completed, there will be no traffic light on the route from I-95 south all the way to Delaware Route 16 east of Milton.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

Houses on Union Street in *Milton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

Howard High School of Technology, on Clifford Brown Walk in *Wilmington*. Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. made his only public visit to Delaware here, on September 12, 1960. King was assassinated 50 years ago today in Memphis, Tennessee.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

Houses on Park Place in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

A house on Red Oak Road in the Highlands, *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

Houses along Atlantic Avenue in *Bethany Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

Shops on Penny Lane in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

Houses on Cleveland Avenue in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

Houses on Bellevue Street in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 1

An interior room of the John Dickinson Mansion, on Kitts Hummock Road in *East Dover Hundred*. The house was built in 1740 by Samuel Dickinson, a judge. His son, John Dickinson, became the "Penman of the Revolution", writing "Letters from a Farmer in Pennsylvania" in 1767. John Dickinson rebuilt the house in 1804 using the walls, which were the only parts of the house to survive a fire. The new interiors were simple, since the house was used by tenants while Dickinson lived in Wilmington. These interiors, slightly more intricate than the interiors from 1804, date back to restoration in the 1950s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 2

The old Sheriff's House, on Market Street in Old *New Castle*. The house was built in 1858 and was designed by noted architect Samuel Sloan. The brownstone Italianate building is a stark contrast to the colonial brick buildings surrounding it. A 38-cell jail was attached behind the house, and was where the whipping post and pillory were used until the 1930s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 3

The Iron Hill Museum, on Old Baltimore Pike in *Pencader Hundred*. The museum was originally the Iron Hill School 112C. The school for Colored children was built in 1923 and financed by Pierre S. DuPont. One-room schoolhouses like this one were common in Delaware, especially for Blacks because they lived in smaller communities scattered throughout the state.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 4

The Academy Building, on Broad Street in *Middletown*. The structure was built in 1827 and was originally a school, functioning as such until 1929. A post office was planned in front of the building, but was never built. The building was used as a town hall from 1960 to 2005.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 5

If you are celebrating Cinco de Mayo today, one good place to get great authentic Mexican food is El Tapatio, on Philadelphia Pike near *Claymont*. The restaurant is housed in an old Wawa convenience store.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 6

The Rescue House of Prayer, Temple of Deliverance, on Church Street in *Felton*. The church was formerly the Felton Methodist Protestant Church and was built in 1880.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 7

Independence Mall, on Concord Pike in *Fairfax*. No, it's not "the" Independence Mall from Philadelphia. This was built in 1964 as a shopping mall, and was modeled after the actual Independence Mall, with stores flanking the main block modeled after other notable colonial Philadelphia buildings.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 8

Bethel A.M.E. Church, on Commerce Street in *Smyrna*. The church was built in 1867.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 9

The absolute best place to see the colors of spring are in the gardens of Winterthur Country Estate and Museum *near Montchanin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 10

The best time to visit the Winterthur Country Estate & Gardens *near Montchanin*, in my personal opinion, is when the azaleas are in full bloom and the Azalea Bank section of the gardens begins to explode in color.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 11

The gardens of Winterthur Country Estate & Museum near *Montchanin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 12

You don't have to visit a museum at an old DuPont mansion to see a spectacular display of azaleas. This house on 5th Street, which doubles as US Route 13, in *Odessa* has a wonderful display every spring.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 13

Warmer weather brings out people for outdoor activities, like pick-up basketball games such as this one on Minquadale Boulevard in *Minquadale*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 14

Houses on New Road in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 15

A house on Main Street in *Dagsboro*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 16

A house on Delaware Avenue in *Bridgeville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 17

Houses on Main Street in *Felton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 18

Houses on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 19

Winterthur Country Estate & Museum *near Montchanin* is not just a good place to see the colors of spring. It also houses an extensive collection of antiques.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 20

Looking down the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal, from *St. Georges*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 21

The second oldest train station in the United States is this old ticket office. The office was a station on the New Castle & Frenchtown Railroad, which provided service between the Delaware River and Chesapeake Bay shortly after the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal opened. The station was built in 1832. The ticket office has been preserved in Battery Park in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 22

The Robinson House, at Philadelphia Pike & Naamans Road in *Claymont*. The house was built in 1723, and operated as an inn from 1745 to 1851. It was later used as a studio by artist Howard Pyle's students, and then became a tea house in 1914. The house may the only example of a plank-framed house in the Delaware Valley. The blockhouse on the property was once believed to have been built in 1654 to protect a Swedish sawmill, but evidence suggests that it was a kitchen built in the late 1700s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 23

The Collins-Sharp House, on 2nd Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1700 and was originally near Taylors Bridge, before being moved here in 1962 when an oil refinery was planned on the location. The house is one of the oldest in Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 24

Most of the culvert near Forrestal Drive in *Pencader Hundred* for the New Castle & Frenchtown Railroad, laid out between 1830 and 1832, is now gone, although some stones remain in place on either side of Belltown Run. The New Castle & Frenchtown Railroad opened on February 28, 1832, as one of the first railroads in the United States. The railroad has the distinction of being the first railroad in the United States to use steam power for the transportation of passengers, beginning this service on September 10, 1832.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 25

St. Anne's Episcopal Church, on Green Street at Cox Street in *Middletown*. The church was built in 1872 using the greenish serpentine stone that was popular at the time in the Mid-Atlantic region, and is trimmed with red sandstone for a polychromatic look. The church was restored after an 1882 fire.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 26

The Educational and Technology Building of Delaware Technical and Community College's *Wilmington* campus. The structure was built in 2000 in the Postmodern style, and was built on the site of the house of Thomas Garrett, noted abolitionist and conductor on the Underground Railroad.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 27

Bethel A.M.E. Church, on Walnut Street in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1939, and the congregation was formed in 1846.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 28

William Cooke Elementary School, on Graves Road in *Mill Creek Hundred*. The school was built in 2015, and was designed by the Becker Morgan Group.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 29

The old Booker T. Washington School, on South Street in *New Castle*. The school, also called Colored School 109C, was built in 1923, with money from Pierre S. DuPont.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 30

The George Read II House gardens, along the Strand on the southwestern part of the Read property in *New Castle*. The gardens were installed in 1847, on the site of George Read, who signed the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 31

Many of the houses in Old *New Castle*, like this house on Harmony Street, have their own little colonial gardens.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 1

The *Pike Creek* area has seen many changes over the centuries. Now all suburban sprawl, it was almost all rural farmland until after World War II. Many country roads were realigned as traffic increased, with the old routes bypassed and hidden adjacent to the wider, current configurations. One such realignment can be seen on Milltown Road facing west before McKennans Church Road. Here, the old alignment for Milltown Road can be seen on the left, and ends at the edge of the neighborhood, but another section of Old Milltown Road is along the same alignment on the other side of the five-point intersection.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 2

Delaware's largest city of *Wilmington* can be seen between the towers for the Delaware Memorial Bridge from Pennsville, New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 3

When the weather is warm, people are out on the streets of *Wilmington* enjoying the weather, like here on 4th Street.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 4

A house on Newport Gap Pike in *The Cedars*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 5

Houses on Lake Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 6

Houses on St. James Drive in *Mill Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 7

A house on Justis Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 8

Festival season has begun in *Wilmington*! The first big festival in the city is the Greek Festival, going on at Holy Trinity Greek Orthodox Church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 9

The Greek Festival in *Wilmington* concludes with another full day of Greek music, Greek dancing, Greek drinks, and Greek food.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 10

The Italian Festival begins at St. Anthony of Padua Roman Catholic Church in *Wilmington*. Long the centerpiece of the Little Italy neighborhood, construction began in 1925. The church was modeled after St. Zeno Maggiore in Verona. Work was done by hand by the parishioners, many of whom were stonemasons, carpenters, and tradesmen who acquired their skills before they moved from Italy. The barrel vault ceiling was completed in 1948, and the mosaic over the altar and sanctuary was completed in 1949, after being fabricated in the Vatican's studio.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 11

The Dutch House, on 3rd Street in *New Castle*. The house was built around 1700, although historians earlier thought that it dated back to about 1660. While evidence inside suggests some Dutch building techniques, the house has only been owned by residents with English names. In any case, the house is one of the oldest in Delaware, and has given inspiration to artists as far back as the 1930s, when it was first restored.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 12

The Causey Mansion, on S. Walnut Street at Causey Avenue in South *Milford*. The house was built in 1763 for Levin Crapper. Two Delaware governors have lived in the house: Daniel Rogers, who served from 1797 to 1799, and Peter Causey, who served from 1855 to 1859. Causey bought the house in 1849 and realigned the house towards the town of Milford. He also remodeled it in a Greek Revival style.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 13

Memorial Hall, in the middle of the Green at the University of Delaware in *Newark*. The building was completed in 1924 and was designed by Charles Klauder, who was instrumental in designing the Green and connecting the men's and women's campuses for the university. Klauder worked with his partner, Frank Miles Day, on other campuses, like the University of Pennsylvania, Franklin & Marshall College, and Wellesley College.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 14

The Ashland Covered Bridge, on Barley Mill Road over Red Clay Creek in *Ashland*. The bridge was originally built in 1860, using timber truss construction and plank pins for pegs. The bridge was renovated in 2008.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 15

The Riverfront Parking Deck, on Rosa Parks Drive in *Wilmington*. The parking garage was built in 2004, and is styled to match with the nearby Joseph Biden Train Station, designed by Frank Furness and completed in 1908, and also the Pennsylvania Building, also designed by Furness and completed in 1906. The garage is low-lying in order to still provide train passengers views of the Christina River from the elevated viaduct.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 16

Festivities are not limited to Wilmington. Separation Day festivities took place last week in Old *New Castle*, celebrating when Delaware separated from Pennsylvania.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 17

The Italian Festival culminates with the Festa Patronale procession through the streets of Little Italy in *Wilmington* after a Mass in Italian. The procession finishes back at St. Anthony of Padua Church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 18

Festival season in *Wilmington* continues with the Jazz Festival, taking place this week in Rodney Square.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 19

The sun sets over Newark Reservoir, off of Old Paper Mill Road in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 20

Looking down Delaware Street in the middle of Old *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 21

The summer solstice means that you can see brilliant sunrises close to 5:00 AM right now in Delaware, like at the edge of this corn field in *Corner Ketch*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 22

The first full day of summer brings images of the beach! In some places in Delaware, you can even drive down onto the beach, if you have the necessary permit. One beach in Cape Henlopen State Park *near Lewes* allows this.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 23

Festival Season continues, with the Chinese Festival taking place this weekend at the Chinese American Community Center, on Little Baltimore Road in *North Star*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 24

Houses on Second Street in *Bethany Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 25

Buildings on Front Street in *Lincoln*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 26

A house on Third Street in *Wyoming*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 27

A view of the Delaware Memorial Bridge and Christiana Hospital, from Newark Reservoir in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 28

Houses on Railroad Avenue in *Viola*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 29

A post office on Front Street in *Lincoln*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 30

The oldest building in Delaware is the Ryves Holt House, on 2nd Street in *Lewes*. The house was originally thought to have been built in 1665, but dendochronology suggests that the wood was curing, and that the house was built around 1685. The west section is the original section, and is notable for its quirky-shaped and uneven windows. The house is named for Ryves Holt, a captain and lawyer who lived in the house beginning in 1723. The house is notable as an extremely rare 17th century wooden building, which are hard to find all across the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 1

The Harbor of Refuge is a 8040-foot long breakwater in Delaware Bay off the coast of *Lewes* that was used to protect ships from storms, after the original breakwater closer to shore silted up. The breakwater was completed in 1901. The steel caisson lighthouse was built in 1926, and still functions as a marker for the breakwater. The lighthouse is best seen from Cape Henlopen State Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 2

Old College, on Main Street in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1834 and was designed by Winslow Lewis, who may have been influenced by Charles Bulfinch, architect of the United States Capitol. The Greek Revival building was originally part of Newark College, which then became Delaware College, and finally the University of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 3

The Sussex County Courthouse, on The Circle in *Georgetown*. The courthouse was completed in 1839, in a Federal style. The portico and tower were added in 1914.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 4

Happy Independence Day from *Newark*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 5

The Elisha Dickerson House, on Jersey Road in *Millsboro*. The house was built in 1793. Dickerson built a mill on the nearby Indian River.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 6

Kingston-Upon-Hull, off of Kitts Hummock Road in *East Dover Hundred*. The house, built along the St. Jones River, was built in the early 1700s by the Dickinson family, who used it as tenant housing. John Dickinson drafted the Articles of Confederation, and was called the "Penman of the Revolution". The house is a mix of English, Flemish, and common bond brickwork.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 7

Avenue United Methodist Church, on Church Street in North *Milford*. The church was built in 1939.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 8

Pleasant weather is perfect for leisurely Sunday drives on Delaware's back roads, like this curving section of Upper Pike Creek Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 9

An old gas station building on Main Street in *Frankford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 10

A house on Foulk Road in *Fairfax*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 11

Houses on Old Lancaster Pike in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 12

A water ice shop on Union Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 13

A neon sign along Delaware Route 1 in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 14

A house on Main Street at Charles West Road in *Gumboro*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 15

The neon sign for this motel on Rehoboth Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach* conjures up images comparing Delaware's beach towns to the tropics.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 16

The Atlantic Sands Hotel, on Baltimore Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 17

Houses on Front Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 18

A house on Jimtown Road in the old Free Black community of *Jimtown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 19

Houses on Main Street in *Ellendale*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 20

The Delaware Memorial Bridge crosses the Delaware River in *New Castle Hundred*. The bridge replaced a ferry that connected New Castle to Pennsville, New Jersey. The south span, in the foreground, was built between 1847 and 1951, and initially connected to US Route 13. The north span was built between 1964 and 1968, and allowed for northbound-only traffic on the south span, and southbound-only traffic on the north span. The bridge was once the 6th-longest in the world, and when the north span was completed, the Delaware Memorial Bridge became the longest twin span bridge in the world. From the New Jersey shoreline in the Pennsville area, the Wilmington skyline is visible from underneath the bridge.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 21

The Henry Belin Du Pont College Center, facing State Street between Fulton and Cecil Streets in *Dover*. The flagship building of Wesley College was built in 1973 to replace Old Main. Wesley College began in 1873 as the Wilmington Conference Academy, and later became the two-year Wesley Collegiate Institute in 1918.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 22

The American International Building, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The highrise, also known as 1105 North Market Street or Wilmington Tower, was built between 1963 and 1971. The building was designed by noted modern architect I.M. Pei, as well as Araldo Cossutta. The highrise is 286 feet tall, and has 22 stories. The building is similar to Pei's Municipal Center in Dallas, Texas, which was built from 1966 to 1977.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 23

Memorial Hall on the Green in *Newark*. The building was constructed between 1919 and 1924, and connected the men's and women's campuses for what would become the University of Delaware. It was dedicated to those killed in World War I, and was originally the school's library. Memorial Hall was designed by Charles Z. Klauder, who is noted for his work on other campuses, like Princeton University, the University of Pittsburgh, and Penn State University.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 24

If the lighting is right and the air is clear, it is possible to see the Fourteen Foot Bank Lighthouse, which sits in the middle of *Delaware Bay*. The lighthouse is 11 miles east of Bowers Beach, but can be seen from a few places on the bayshore, such as Kitts Hummock. Fourteen Foot Bank Lighthouse guards the south end of Joe Flogger Shoal, and was built in 1886. The lighthouse was the first to be built by pneumatic caisson.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 25

The old Welfare Home, now the Delaware Hospital for the Chronically Ill, on Sunnyside Road in *Smyrna*. The hospital was built in 1933 using money donated by Alfred I. duPont. DuPont convinced Governor C. Douglass Buck to commission his son as the architect. The curving limestone portico resembles the temple of Love at Nemours, one of the most prominent duPont family estates.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 26

The former Schine Theater, on Walnut Street in South *Milford*. The theater was built in 1922 as the Plaza Theater, then was rebuilt in 1946 as Schine Theater after the Plaza burned down. The theater is now the Jesus Love Temple church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 27

The Delaware State Fair finishes this weekend in *Harrington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 28

The Peoples' Festival, which celebrates the life of adopted Delawarean Bob Marley, takes place on Market Street in *Wilmington* today.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 29

The Jones Mansion, on King's Highway in *Christiana*. The house was built in 1752.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 30

Townsend Hall, off of South College Avenue in *Newark*. The University of Delaware building was constructed in 1951.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 31

The Delaware Memorial Bridge carries I-295 across the *Delaware River*. Northbound traffic, like in this view, is then directly connected to the New Jersey Turnpike.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 1

Houses on 5th Street in *Seaford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 2

A house on Newport Gap Pike in *Prices Corner*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 3

An old house on Main Street in *Newark*, now used as office space.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 4

Houses on Cass Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 5

A mill building along the Brandywine River at the Hagley Museum in *Henry Clay Village*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 6

A building on State Street in *Delmar*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 7

Houses on Linden Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 8

Houses on Chapel Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 29

The Howard Pyle Studios, on Franklin Street in *Wilmington*. The studio was built in 1883, after illustrator Howard Pyle returned to Wilmington after working in New York City. The half timber, Old English, Queen Anne style of the house played into Pyle's work for the "King Arthur and His Knights" book series. Pyle taught artists N.C. Wyeth, Frank Schoonover, and others. The studio is a rare unaltered 19th century artists' studio still used for its original purpose.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 30

The Episcopal Church of St. John the Baptist, on Federal Street in *Milton*. The parish was founded in 1728 when Milton was still almost all woodland, and the parish was abandoned in 1800. The congregation was started back up in 1867, and the church was built in 1877. A brick veneer was added in 1936.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 31

Greenbank Mill, on Greenbank Road near *The Cedars*. The mill was built between 1983 and 1996, replicating one with a frame grist mill dating to 1760 , and a stone wool factory dating to 1810. The original mill burned down in 1969, after closing in the mid-1960s. The replacement is now a living history museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 1

The Harbor of Refuge Lighthouse, at the mouth of Delaware Bay off of Cape Henlopen *near Lewes*. The lighthouse was built in 1926, and sits atop a breakwater that was installed in 1901, after the nearby breakwater closer to Lewes that was constructed in 1869 silted up. The lighthouse has been unmanned since 1973.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 2

The Arsenal, on Market Street in *New Castle*. The arsenal was built in 1811, with hostilities with Britain increasing. After later being used as a barracks and post office, among other things, it became the New Castle Institute in 1852, and a second story was added. The school remained until 1930.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 3

Summer unofficially comes to and end in Delaware. One scene in summer is that of schools of dolphins slowly swimming along the shore, like seen here off of Cape Henlopen State Park *near Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 4

Spring Banke, on Atlantic Avenue in *Clarksville*. The frame section of the house was built in the mid-1700s. The cypress-shingled two-story addition was completed in 1835.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 5

Zoar United Methodist Church, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The church was built in 1881.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 6

Georgetown Speedway, on Speedway Road near *Stockley*. The racetrack was opened in 1949.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 7

September after Labor Day, sometimes called "local summer" in Delaware, usually means less-crowded beaches, like *Tower Beach* here. The name "local summer" refers to how the tourists are now back at work, with their kids back at school, so there are less people who can go away for a long weekend.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 8

A hotel is going up at *Wilmington*'s Riverfront, along Justison Street.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 9

Old brickwork is used for sidewalks in Old *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 10

Happy 5779! *Wilmington*'s Jewish community has historically been centered at the Congregation Beth Shalom by Baynard Boulevard, after moving from the Downtown area in the early 1900s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 11

Delaware lost at least one native son in the terrorist attacks on September 11, 2001. Being halfway between New York City and Washington DC, northern Delaware was a little more connected to the attack than most other places. Many towns in Delaware and across America have their own September 11 memorials. *Wilmington* has this mural celebrating the city's fire department and their commitment to the community.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 12

A house on State Street in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 13

Looking across the *Pike Creek* Valley at houses on the next hill over.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 14

When you drive south over the Bill Roth Bridge by *Biddles Corner*, you can see the nuclear power plant located south of Salem, New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 15

An Irish pub on Commerce Street at Market Street in *Smyrna*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 16

A house on Tidewaters in *Henlopen Acres*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 17

Houses on Williams Street in *Selbyville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 18

The George Read II House, on The Strand in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1801. Read grew up in his father's house, which burned down in the Fire of 1824 and would now be located in this house's side garden. Read's father was a signer of the Declaration of Independence. The house is modeled after the townhouses of Philadelphia, such as Read's brother-in-law's house at 260 Arch Street; or the William Bingham Mansion at 3rd & Spruce Streets, which burned down in 1823.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I think maybe Delaware has the most boring highest point of any state:
https://www.google.com/maps/@39.835...51cUuxGKlX-mFAotFw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e4


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 19

Visible from Fire Control Tower #7, the remnants of Fort Miles can be seen. The tower, built in 1944, was not used to watch for fires, but to control the fire on enemy ships. Established east of *Lewes* and now most of Cape Henlopen State Park, construction began in August 1941 with war imminent. The fort never saw action, but it housed German prisoners of war, and was the site where the first German warship, the U-858, surrendered to American forces, on May 14, 1945. The fort was gradually turned over between 1964 and 1996. Only about one-third of the roughly 250 buildings from the fort remain, including the concrete-block housing seen from the tower.












Bond James Bond said:


> I think maybe Delaware has the most boring highest point of any state:
> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.835...51cUuxGKlX-mFAotFw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e4


It's the only high point that you can look down on from nearby!

Of course, that state marker isn't on our high point. The actual spot is a few feet away, where the sidewalk makes way for the Geological Survey's disk:
https://www.google.com/maps/@39.835...JB2aELV0p_-5FXG-bg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e4


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 20

The Old State House, from across The Green in *Dover*. The state house was built between 1787 and 1792, taking over the functions as the state capitol in 1792 after the capital was moved from New Castle in 1777. It simultaneously functioned as the seat of Kent County until 1873, when a county courthouse was built. After architecturally-incompatible alterations were added throughout the late 1800s, a restoration was begun in 1909. The state legislature moved out in 1933. More renovations took place in the 1970s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 21

Delaware's Oktoberfest festival is taking place this weekend at the Delaware Saengerbund & Library Association on Salem Church Road in *Ogletown*. Oktoberfest at the Saengerbund is always on the third weekend of September, which is when Munich's Oktoberfest is held. This is the 40th annual Oktoberfest at the Saengerbund; the first was held in 1978 amongst friends and Saengerbund members, and the first public Oktoberfest was held in 1979.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 22

The first day of autumn means that brilliant reds, oranges, and yellows will soon be visible across the state, like these colors in *Alapocas* along the Brandywine River. On the left are the Bancroft Mills in Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 23

The Van Leuvinigh House, on The Strand by Battery Park in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1732.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 24

Glynrich, on Race Street in *Richardson Park*. The house was built in 1765. Conrad moved into the house in 1887. He subdivided the farm in 1905, which became Richardson Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 25

St. Elizabeth Roman Catholic Church, on Broom Street in *Wilmington*'s Bayard Square. The church was built in 1947.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 26

Due to the hillsides right near the banks, Pike Creek, which gives its name to the *Pike Creek* suburban area, is largely undeveloped right along its banks. Winding roads go up and down most of its length.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 27

One of the smallest breweries in Delaware is Argilla Brewing Company, a nanobrewery that is located inside a pizza shop on Kirkwood Highway in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 28

The Polish Festival is taking place this week at the Riverfront in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 29

With summer over, many businesses in *Dewey Beach* are closed for the season, including Jimmy's Grille.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 30

A house on Market Street in *Blades*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 1

This house on Newport Gap Pike in *suburban Wilmington*, with its banana palms, gated front, and contemporary Spanish Colonial architecture, may remind international travelers of a scene from Costa Rica instead of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 2

Houses on Richard Avenue in the Vilone Village neighborhood of *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 3

Houses on Chapel Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 4

A house on Main Street in *Bethel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 5

A house on Maple Avenue in *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 6

A house on Sherwood Road in *Arden*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 7

Fort Delaware, on *Pea Patch Island* in the Delaware River near Delaware City. The fort was built between 1853 and 1859, with the Civil War imminent. It replaced a star fort completed in 1827, which was demolished in 1831 due to shifting sands. During the Civil War, a Confederate prisoner of war camp was run at the fort. The camp is now buried under dredge spoils. After being completed in 1868, was was updated in the 1890s for the Spanish-American War. The fort was abandoned after World War II having never fired a shot at an enemy.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 8

The Amstel House, on 4th Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1738 by Dr. John Finney. The front-gable house has a Doric front doorway likely from the 1760s, with a fanlight similar to that of Mount Pleasant in Philadelphia, also from the period. George Washington attended a wedding here in 1784. The house was likely given its current name in 1904 during restorations by Professor Henry Hay, after the name for New Castle when the Dutch occupied the area.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 9

The Smyrna Opera House, on South Street in *Smyrna*. Never an opera house, the building served as a town hall, with a library and jail also inside. Upstairs was a Masonic Lodge and meeting hall. A fire company was housed here too. Frederick Douglass spoke here in 1880, and William Jennings Bryan campaigned here for President in 1900.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 10

The Old Union Methodist Church, on Union Church Road at DuPont Parkway in *Appoquinimink Hundred*. The church was built in 1847, and is a rare example of an unaltered, early Methodist church in Delaware. The church's front door faces the right-of-way of the King's Highway, an old colonial road. The congregation was founded in 1789.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 11

The Wright House, on Kent Way in *Newark*. The house was built in 1922 in the Colonial Revival style. In 1950, the University of Delaware purchased the house, and since then it has been used as the home of the University President.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 12

The first place that I lived when I moved to Delaware, at 1 year old, was this house on Whitman Drive in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 13

The old Cathedral Church of St. John, at Market Street & Concord Avenue in *Wilmington*'s Brandywine Village. The church was built in 1858 and was designed by John Notman. The church was the seat of the Episcopal Diocese of Delaware from 1935 until the cathedral closed in 2012.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 14

Elsmere Presbyterian Church, on New Road in *Elsmere*. The church was built in 1949.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 15

The old Peace & Plenty Inn, on Old Lancaster Pike in *Hockessin*. The tavern was built in 1809.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 16

St. Stephen's United Methodist Church, on State Street in *Delmar*. The church was built in 1893.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 17

Looking up Broad Creek from a dock in *Bethel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 18

A house on Scarborough Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 19

Houses on New Road in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 20

A house on Central Avenue in *Laurel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 21

Houses on Delaware Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 22

A house on Townsend Road in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 23

A house on Maple Avenue in *The Cedars*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 24

Houses on Lafayette Boulevard in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 25

Houses on Madison Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> October 24
> 
> Houses on Lafayette Boulevard in *Wilmington*.


Are these considered townhouses?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 15

Winter collides with autumn in Delaware! This scene looks down Kirkwood Highway westbound in *suburban Wilmington*. Kirkwood Highway was built between 1938 and 1941, and was originally a four-lane bypass around Marshallton with a grass median between directions. The highway was needed to provide access to the popular Delaware Park horsetrack from Wilmington. When completed, the road was designated Delaware Route 2. Today, Delaware Route 2 is the main surface road between Wilmington and Newark. This section of Kirkwood Highway, between St. James Church Road and Milltown Road, is the last remaining section of the highway in its original condition, with two lanes each way separated by a grass median.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> November 13
> 
> Fall colors in *Pike Creek*.


 We have some town houses like these in the suburbs of Vancouver.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 16

The Maston House, on Atlanta Road in *Atlanta*. The house was built in 1727, making it one of the earliest brick houses in Sussex County. Originally single-cell, a second room was added in 1733. the house is more typical of houses seen on the Eastern Shore of Maryland from that time, which architectural elements like chevron-shaved glazed-header diapering in the gables, brick corbeling at the eaves, and tilted false-plate roof construction.












Yellow Fever said:


> We have some town houses like these in the suburbs of Vancouver.


I think it's ubiquitous to many metro areas on the continent. It was definitely the style back in 1982.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 17

The Liston Rear Range Lighthouse, on Port Penn Road in *Biddles Corner*. the lighthouse is the tallest in Delaware, at 120 feet. It is also the farthest from water, at around 3 miles inland, although it was originally closer to the Delaware River, until moved to its present location in 1906. The light was built in 1877 using wrought iron.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 18

The Woodward Houses, on West Street in West Center City, *Wilmington*. The house on the left was built in 1745, and the house on the right was built in 1760. Both houses were built by Joseph Woodward, a ropemaker from West Chester, Pennsylvania.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 19

St. Paul's Roman Catholic Church, on Jackson Street in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1869, and was expanded in 1910, with a granite finish placed over top of the existing brick walls. The church now serves the Hispanic community in the Hilltop neighborhood, and is best known as a landmark right along I-95.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 20

The Old Custom House, on King Street in *Wilmington*. The building was completed in 1855, and originally served as a federal building, with a post office on the ground floor, and courtrooms above.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 21

The Tatman Office, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The office was built in 1840, and was Odessa's oldest bank.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 22

In addition to family and friends, we have a lot of be thankful for, such as continuously bountiful harvests. These harvests come in part from farms like this one in *St. George Hundred*, and across the prosperous farmland of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 23

Development of Fort DuPont in *Delaware City* is taking place on the western side of the base. Officers' quarters are being renovated, and new houses will go up where an abandoned, unhistoric medical center once stood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

Outbuildings along Ashland Clinton School Road in *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

Some of the rowhouses in *New Castle* still have the old marble street markers embedded in the brick walls.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 27

Houses on Bedford Street in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 28

A building on Main Street in *Odessa*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 29

A house on Mansion House Road in *Pencader Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 30

A house on Market Street in *Greenwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 1

Dead Presidents Pub, on Union Street in *Wilmington*. With the passing of former President George Bush on Friday, the pub toasted his life, and has plans for a tribute to him Wednesday night and Thursday during the day.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 2

A house on Center Street in *Harrington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 3

Happy Hanukkah from Beth Emeth Synagogue, on Lea Boulevard in *Wilmington*! The synagogue was built in 1954 in the International style, and is the home to Wilmington's first Jewish reform congregation, which was originally located on Washington Street.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 4

The North Star House, at North Star Road and Neptune Drive in *North Star*. The house was built in 1723, and was the home of Joseph Biden when he was elected a U.S. Senator in 1972. Biden, who later became Vice President, sold the house in 1975. The house was also the home of T. Coleman duPont, who was once the chief executive of the DuPont Company.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 23

Another house worth stopping at to observe the Christmas light decorations is this house on Prior Road in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 24

Arguably the greatest Christmas light display in Delaware is the Christmas Light House, on Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*. So magnificent is the display every year, that the driveway of the house was given the name Santa Claus Lane by the state, and the homeowner is the official Santa Claus of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 25

Merry Christmas from St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 26

The Wilson-Warner House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1769, and in 1924 became the first historic house in Delaware to be opened up to the public.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 27

The Meeteer House, on Kirkwood Highway in *Mill Creek Hundred*. The house was built in 1828, and is now used as a funeral parlor.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 28

The Frederica Town Hall, on David Street in *Frederica*. The structure was built in 1936.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 29

Decorations on a house on The Strand in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 30

Looking down Market Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 31

The top of the *Wilmington* skyline can be seen from the observation deck at One Liberty Place all the way in Philadelphia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 1

This monument along Delmar Road in *Little Creek Hundred* marks where the Mason-Dixon Line meets the Transpeninsular Line, to mark the very southwest corner of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

A duplex on Old Baltimore Pike in *Christiana*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

Mixed-use construction on Pennsylvania Avenue in *Wilmington*.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

xzmattzx said:


> December 30
> 
> Looking down Market Street in *Wilmington*.


Nice shot, use the tripod would get an even better result.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

Houses on Ohio Avenue in *Elsmere*.












Yellow Fever said:


> Nice shot, use the tripod would get an even better result.


Thanks! And the picture is a few years old, too.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

A pizza shop on Laurel Avenue in *Laurel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

A house on Laurel Avenue in *Mill Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

St. Anthony of Padua Roman Catholic Church, at 9th & Dupont Streets in *Wilmington*. Long the centerpiece of the Little Italy neighborhood, construction began in 1925. The church was modeled after St. Zeno Maggiore in Verona. Work was done by hand by the parishioners, many of whom were stonemasons, carpenters, and tradesmen who acquired their skills before they moved from Italy. The barrel vault ceiling was completed in 1948, and the mosaic over the altar and sanctuary was completed in 1949, after being fabricated in the Vatican's studio.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 10

One of the oldest European structures in Delaware is the Pagan Creek Dike, next to New Road near *Pilottown*. The dike was built in 1660 by Dutch settlers, and was used to carry a road across the marshland that was prevalent inland from the settlements. The road was presumably used for trade with native tribes. The dike is now covered with trees.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 11

A glimpse of transportation in Delaware in the old days can be found in White Clay Creek State Park in *Mill Creek Hundred*. The entrance to the park along Thompson Station Road takes you along Nine Foot Road, built in 1928. The road was laid over a dirt track from the 1870s, and featured a concrete side for cars with rubber tires, and a gravel side for cars with metal tires. White Clay Creek State Park preserves many roads from the early 20th century.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 12

The Sheriff's House, on Market Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1858 and was designed by Samuel Sloan. A jail and prison yard were originally built behind the building, but were demolished in 1902. Two doors up high on the rear outer wall of the building lead to remaining cells. The prison yard was the site of the pillory and whipping post, used until the jail closed.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 13

The Cherbourg Round Barn, off of Little Creek Road in *East Dover Hundred*. The barn was built in 1918, and is the only round barn in Delaware. The Cherbourg property has long been a dairy farm, and a milkhouse and milking parlor are attached to the barn. The barn is supported only by rafters and plates. The roof was rebuilt in 1999 after it collapsed during a storm.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 14

The Red House and Craft Shop, at Millers Road and Cherry Lane in *Arden*. The house was built in 1907, and was the studio of artist Frank Stephens, who founded the single-tax utopian community with William Price. The craft shop was built in 1913, and was used in Stephens' plan to promote craftsmanship in order to provide full-time employment for members of Stephens' community.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 15

Conner's Store, on Kennett Pike in *Centreville*. The structure was built in 1900, and served as Centreville's post office from 1900 to 1907.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 16

The Rotheram Mill House, on Old Harmony Road in *White Clay Creek Hundred*. The house was built in 1740.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 17

White Clay Creek, as it winds its way through White Clay Creek State Park in *White Clay Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 18

Houses on Main Street in *Little Creek*.


----------



## arntf (Mar 12, 2011)

I did not post this.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 19

Houses at Railroad Avenue & Laurel Street in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 20

Houses on Camden Wyoming Avenue in *Camden*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 21

Houses on Valley Road in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 22

A house on Main Street in *Farmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 23

A house on Delaware Street in *Marshallton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 24

Looking up Whitman Drive in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 25

An apartment building on Harrison Street in the Trolley Square neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 26

Houses on Bay Avenue in *Slaughter Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 27

Hagley, on Christchurch Road near *Montchanin*. The house was built in 1795 by Jacob Broom. Broom signed the United States Constitution as a delegate of Delaware. Broom sold the house to Éleuthère I. du Pont in 1802. The house passed down through the du Pont family, being used by smokeless powder creator Francis G. duPont and others. The house still remains in the du Pont family.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 28

Owl's Nest, on Owls Nest Road in *Centreville*. The house was built in 1916 for Eugene H. du Pont, Jr. Owl's Nest was the site of the June 1937 wedding of du Pont's daughter, Ethel du Pont, and Franklin Delano Roosevelt, Jr. President Roosevelt was in attendance. The house was sold in 1961, the first and biggest du Pont house to be sold, and became the Greenville Country Club.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 29

The Ross-Allen House, on High Street in *Seaford*. The house was built in 1880 for Willie Ross, son of former Governor William Henry Harrison Ross. The house was bought around 1916 by William F. Allen, who served as a U.S. Representative in the 1930s. The Ionic column capitals were modeled after those of the Erectheum in Athens, Greece, when Allen remodeled the house around 1925.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 30

The Swedenborgian Church of the Holy City, on Broom Street in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1858, and was originally located at 11th Street and Delaware Avenue, closer to Center City. When Delaware Avenue was widened in 1917, the church was moved to its present location, and was altered with windows lowered and the doorway moved.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 31

The James Booth House, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The original section of the house, in the middle, was built in 1719. It features bullseye windows on the front door. After buying the house in 1794, John Bird extended the house to the left, completing the extension in 1797. The frame section was added in the 1860s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 21

The Ursuline Academy Performing Arts Center, on Van Buren Street in *Wilmington*. The performing arts center was built in 1912. It was originally the First Church of Christ Scientist, and was designed by Solon Bemen, who designed the Pullman community and the Fine Arts Building in Chicago.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 22

The old Peniel United Methodist Church, on Market Street in *Newport*. The church was built in 1880, and was replaced by a newer church next door in 1954.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 23

The Georgetown Armory, on Pine Street in *Georgetown*. The armory was built in 1940, and is a prime example of Art Deco architecture in Sussex County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 24

Mechanical Hall, off of North College Avenue in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1898.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 25

Looking east up the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal from *St. Georges*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 26

A farmhouse on Little Baltimore Road in *North Star*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 27

Washington Street Ale House, on Washington Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 28

Houses on Talladega Drive in *Dunleith*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 1

Houses on Jane Way in *Stanton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 2

Houses on Justis Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 3

Houses on Newport Gap Pike in *The Cedars*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 4

Houses on Main Street in *Christiana*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 5

A building on Market Street in *Wilmington*'s Brandywine Village.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 6

Houses on Jackson Street in Wilmington's *Hedgeville* neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 7

Houses on Robino Drive in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 8

Old Swedes Church, off of Church Street in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1698, and is believed to be the oldest church in the United States to hold regular services. It was dedicated on Trinity Sunday in 1699, which gave it its true name of Holy Trinity Church. With Delaware under English control by the time the church was built, the church served as a Lutheran "mission" for descendants of the Swedish settlers.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 9

A view of the interior of Old Swedes Church in *Wilmington* from its gallery, added to the church in 1774. On the north wall is the pulpit, made of walnut and believed to be the oldest pulpit in the United States. It was located along the east wall, by the alter, from 1793 to 1898, and was moved back to its original location for the church's bicentennial. Stained glass windows date from between 1885 and 1897. The brick center aisle, between the box pews, is a rare survival.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 10

New Castle Town Hall, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The town hall was built in 1823. The building utilizes the the same concept as headhouses found throughout England, which were also popular in Philadelphia as well. The town hall fronted the market stalls behind it, with access to the stalls through the open-air arch in the middle.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 11

*Delaware City*'s past is intertwined with the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal that runs through the town. After the canal was built in 1829, repairs would have to be made underwater to locks. The diving bell now in the center of Battery Park was built in 1839 to provide air for workers who made underwater repairs. In the background is the Delaware City Hotel, which was built in 1829 when the canal opened.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 12

Cochran Grange, on Middletown Warwick Road in *Middletown*. The house was built in 1842 by John C. Cochran, who served as Governor of Delaware from 1875 to 1879. The house is considered the best of the many "peach mansions" in the area, despite predating the peach boom. The house is Greek Revival in style, but features Flemish-bond brickwork and Georgian massing.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 22

The Vista, on Cheery Lane in *Arden*. The house was built in 1910, and was originally the Blue Bird Tea Room.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 23

Kingswood United Methodist Church, on Marrows Road in *Brookside*. The church was built in 1955, and was designed by George Savage.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 24

Spring is hitting full bloom at Winterthur Country Estate & Gardens near *Montchanin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 25

A spring scene along Brackenville Road in *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 26

Open land along Ramsey Road in First State National Historic Park in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 27

A restaurant on Atlantic Avenue in *Millville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 28

A house on North Star Road in *North Star*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 29

Buildings on Yorklyn Road in *Yorklyn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 30

Houses on Market Street in *Bridgeville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 1

A house on Main Street in *Felton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 2

A house on Old Capitol Trail in *Marshallton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 3

A house on Sconset Road in *Ardentown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 4

A house on Evergreen Lane in *Ardencroft*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 5

A house on Kent Street in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 6

Tranquil scenes can be found all around the gardens at Winterthur Country Estate near *Montchanin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 7

Eleutherian Mills, off of Buck Road at the Hagley Museum in *Montchanin*. The house was built in 1803 by E.I. du Pont. It overlooked the Upper Yard of the gunpowder manufacturing site, which allowed du Pont to keep an eye on operations. The Marquis de Lafayette stayed at the house while touring the United States. The du Ponts lived in the house until 1890, when an explosion in the yard heavily damaged the building. Afterwards, it became a worker's clubhouse. In 1921, restoration on the house began by Louise Crowninshield, daughter of Henry Algernon du Pont, after the powder works closed. First Lady Jacqueline Kennedy visited the house in 1961 to gather ideas for restoration of the White House.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 8

The most famous Du Pont mansion in *Chateau Country* is the massive Winterthur, off of Kennett Pike. The mansion was completed in 1842 in a French Renaissance style, and was the home of James A. & Evelina duPont Bidermann. Henry du Pont bought the house in 1867. The original house was quadrupled between 1901 and 1903, rising to 6 floors on the uphill side, and 8 floors on the downhill side. Henry Francis du Pont expanded it even more to house his growing furniture collection, and parts of demolished colonial houses furnished individual rooms. The house is now the greatest museum of American decorative arts in the world.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Delaware is so beautiful in the spring...


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 9

The Delaware Art Museum, on Kentmere Parkway in *Wilmington*. It is considered one of the best art museums in the world, especially for its pre-Raphaelite collection. The pre-Raphaelite paintings were donated by Samuel Bancroft in the early 1930s. The museum was built in 1938.












Taller said:


> Delaware is so beautiful in the spring...


Indeed it is! But what place isn't beautiful in the spring? Of course, these DuPont mansions all look their best when surrounded by the vibrant colors of the season.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 10

The John Dickinson Mansion, on Kitts Hummock Road in *East Dover Hundred*. The house was built in 1740 by Samuel Dickinson. Samuel's son, John Dickinson, grew up in this house before moving to Philadelphia to study law. Known as the "Penman of the Revolution," Dickinson wrote about this house in "Letters from a Farmer in Pennsylvania" in 1767 (Delaware was a part of Pennsylvania at the time). John Dickinson later went on to write the Articles of Confederation in 1778. The house was gutted in 1804 by a fire, and Dickinson had the interior rebuilt for tenant farmers while he lived and worked in Wilmington. By 1950, the house was practically in ruins. The state and the Colonial Dames bought the house in 1952 and opened it as a museum in 1956.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 11

The Everett Theatre, on Main Street in *Middletown*. The theater was built in 1922 and was originally known as the Middletown Theatre. It showed movies until 1979. After remaining closed for four years, it opened again in 1983 as a performing arts venue. The theater features a carbon-arc movie projector, and a Rogers Trio organ from the silent movie era.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 12

The Cool Spring Reservoir Pumping Station, on 10th Street in the Cool Spring neighborhood of *Wilmington*. The station was built in 1878 to pump water out from the reservoir nearby. It housed the Society of Natural History of Delaware from 1910 to 1949, before being pressed into service again due to postwar growth.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 13

Head of Christiana Presbyterian Church, on Church Road in *Newark*. The church was built in 1859.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 14

The January House, on Main Street in *Odessa*, overlooking the Appoquinimink River. The house was built in the 1770s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 15

Astra Plaza, on Main Street in *Newark*. The mixed-use building was constructed in 1997.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 16

American flags flying in front of the Arsenal in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 17

A business on Wilmington Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 18

A house on School Street in *Houston*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 19

Houses on Main Street in *Stanton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 20

Houses along the Delaware River in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 21

An office building on New Linden Hill Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 22

A building on Broad Street in *Houston*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 23

A liquor store, with palm trees planted out front, on Delaware Route 1 in *Midway*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 24

A brilliant blue sky and warm, pleasant day may convince some drivers that this house on Newport Gap Pike in *suburban Wilmington* looks like it is actually in Costa Rica.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 25

The unofficial beginning of summer means that thousands of people make their way to the beach, like *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 26

With summer unofficially begun, many people will be enjoying themselves at Delaware's world-famous beach bars, such as the Starboard in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 27

The Delaware Memorial Bridge in *New Castle Hundred* was named for servicemen who gave their lives in World War II. The memorial was expanded to include those who died in the Korean War and Vietnam War. Off of Cherry Lane, a memorial can be found to Gold Star families.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 28

Looking up Market Street in *Port Penn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 29

A house on Corner Ketch Road in *Corner Ketch*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 30

Storm clouds heading towards *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

May 31

The Delaware Memorial Bridge crosses the Delaware River from *New Castle Hundred* to Pennsville, New Jersey, where this picture was taken. The bridge replaced a ferry that connected New Castle and Pennsville. The approach to the ferry is still called Ferry Cut-Off as it goes around Old New Castle to where the ferry crossed the river. The south span, in the foreground, was built between 1847 and 1951, and initially connected to US Route 13. The north span was built between 1964 and 1968, and allowed for northbound-only traffic on the south span, and southbound-only traffic on the north span. The bridge was once the 6th-longest in the world, and when the north span was completed, the Delaware Memorial Bridge became the longest twin span bridge in the world. From the New Jersey shoreline in the Pennsville area, the Wilmington skyline is visible from underneath the bridge.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 1

Most of the culvert near Forrestal Drive in *Pencader Hundred* for the New Castle & Frenchtown Railroad, laid out between 1830 and 1832, is now gone, although some stones remain in place on either side of Belltown Run. The New Castle & Frenchtown Railroad opened on February 28, 1832, as one of the first railroads in the United States. The railroad has the distinction of being the first railroad in the United States to use steam power for the transportation of passengers, beginning this service on September 10, 1832.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 2

The Dutch House, on 3rd Street in Old *New Castle*. The house was originally thought to date to the 1660s, since Dutch construction from that time sometimes resembled the house here. Analysis in the early 2000s indicated that the house was actually built around 1700, and actually had no true Dutch architectural elements, nor any Dutch owners. Instead, the house is decidedly English. The house was restored in 1938 by Albert Kruse, who was influential in saving and restoring several historic buildings throughout Delaware from the 1930s to the 1960s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 3

Festival season in Wilmington and New Castle County has begun! The Greek Festival is taking place all this week, beginning today, at Holy Trinity Greek Orthodox Church, on Broom Street in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1952 in a Greek Cross plan. The ceiling mosaic is of God Pantocrato, and was redone in 2003 by a Greek artist living in the United States. The church serves parishioners from four states, and even today, has priests who came over from Greece to serve to parish.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 4

The Causey Mansion, on S. Walnut Street at Causey Avenue in South *Milford*. The house was built in 1763 for Levin Crapper. Two Delaware governors have lived in the house: Daniel Rogers, who served from 1797 to 1799, and Peter Causey, who served from 1855 to 1859. Causey bought the house in 1849 and realigned the house towards the town of Milford. He also remodeled it in a Greek Revival style.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 5

The Allied Kid Building, at 11th & Poplar Streets in *Wilmington*. The building housed the Allied Kid Leather Company, and was built in 1917. The structure is the proposed home of an African American heritage center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 6

The Tharp House, on US Route 13 north of Main Street in *Farmington*. The house was built in the early 1800s, and was the home of William Tharp, who served as Governor from 1847 to 1851.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 7

William Cooke Elementary School, on Graves Road in *suburban Wilmington*. The school was built in 2015.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 8

Saturday marks the end of the Greek Festival in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 9

*Wilmington* switches from the Greek Festival, centered on Holy Trinity Church, to the Italian Festival, centered on Dupont Street just a few blocks away.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 10

The campus of Wesley College in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 11

The cupola of *New Castle*'s town hall.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 12

A house on Talley Road in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 13

Lifting storm clouds over *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 14

Old machinery at the Hagley Museum in *Henry Clay Village*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 15

June 15 is Separation Day, when the Three Lower Counties broke off from Pennsylvania in 1776 to form Delaware. Separation Day is celebrated in *New Castle* each June.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 16

The Italian Festival wraps up its week-long celebration with a procession of saints through the streets of Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 17

A side yard in Old *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 18

Houses on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 19

Houses on Delaware Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 20

Festival season continues in *Wilmington* with the Clifford Brown Jazz Festival in Rodney Square. The festival celebrates the life of Clifford Brown, who is considered the greatest jazz trumpeter ever. Brown grew up in Wilmington a few blocks from Rodney Square, in the East Side neighborhood. After attending Howard High School, he began college at what is now Delaware State University, before transferring to what is now the University of Maryland-Eastern Shore. While in college, he frequently played in Philadelphia. Clifford Brown was killed in a car accident in 1956 at the age of 25, after only a few years of performing.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 21

Summer has arrived! There are many places in Delaware to visit in the summer. The old New Castle County Courthouse in *New Castle* is one such place. The courthouse was built in 1731, with wings added in 1765 and 1845. It functioned as the state house until 1777, and as the county courthouse until 1881. The flags of the United States, Great Britain, Sweden, and the Netherlands fly from the balcony. They signify the nations that held the land that is Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 22

Festival Season continues with the Chinese Festival taking place this weekend at the Chinese American Community Center, on Little Baltimore Road in *North Star*. The community center was built in 1968 as an elementary school. The First State Chun Hui Chinese School began operating here in 1996.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 23

The Isaac Budovitch House, on Bedford Boulevard in *Brandywine Hundred*. The house was built in 1955 and was designed by Edgar Tafel. Tafel apprenticed for Frank Lloyd Wright from 1932 to 1941, and Wright's Prairie Style architecture is evident in the horizontal format and wide eaves. Tafel worked on Wright's Fallingwater and Johnson Wax Headquarters projects. After beginning with his solo career, he designed many houses and churches, as well as some college campus plans, mainly in the city and state of New York.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 24

The Rodney Residential Complex, along Hillside Road in *Newark*. The dormitories and dining hall were built on the West Campus of the University of Delaware in 1966. They were designed by Geddes Brecher Qualls Cunningham, Architects, following the innovative designs of Louis Kahn. The Rodney Complex was closed in 2015, and is slated for demolition.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 25

The Charles W. Cullen Bridge, crossing the *Indian River Inlet*. The bridge was completed in 2012. Indian River Inlet was originally a moving waterway, shifting up and down the coast by a couple miles. Dredging in 1928 kept the inlet in place, and the first bridge over the inlet opened in 1934. Jetties held the inlet beginning in 1937.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 26

Cloud's Row, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The rowhouses were built in 1804, and were meant to imitate the urbanity of Philadelphia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 27

The Brandywine Hundred Library, on J. Harlan Day Drive, off of Foulk Road, in *Brandywine Hundred*. The library was built in 2003, and was designed by Hillier Architecture.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 28

St. Hedwig's Roman Catholic Church, on Harrison Street in the Hedgeville neighborhood of *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1905.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 29

The back side of the sand dunes at *Big Stone Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 30

With the height of summer here, thousands will be flocking to Delaware's beaches, like *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 1

On July 1, 1776, Caesar Rodney got word from Thomas McKean's messenger that Delaware's delegates were deadlocked in their vote for independence. Despite being very sick, Rodney hurried from his home outside of Dover and rode overnight, mainly on horseback. He arrived in Philadelphia on the morning of July 2, just in time for voting. Rodney voted for independence, swinging Delaware in the same direction, and preserving a unanimous vote between the colonies for independence. A statue in Rodney Square in *Wilmington* commemorates this event.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 2

An old gas station on US Route 13 in *Farmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 3

Houses on Zion Church Road in *Roxana*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 4

Happy Independence Day from *Newark*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 5

Houses on Waverly Road in *Fairfax*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 6

A house on Linden Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 7

Houses on Front Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 8

Construction of 2000 Pennsylvania Avenue in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 9

Apartment buildings on Valley Green Drive in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 10

The Sussex County Courthouse, on the Circle in *Georgetown*. The courthouse was completed in 1839, in a Federal style. The portico and tower were added in 1914. Georgetown was founded in 1791 when the county government was moved here from Lewes. The location was selected for being about 16 miles from anywhere in the county.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 11

*New Castle* is home to America's second-oldest train station. This little ticket office now located in Battery Park by Delaware Street was built in 1832 and served the New Castle & Frenchtown Railroad, which connected the Delaware River with Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 12

The city of *New Castle* is surrounded by ice piers in the Delaware River. The piers were built to break up ice floes in the winter, giving protection to ships at the harbor during New Castle's period of success in the late 1700s and through most of the 1800s. The pier on the left was built in 1854, and the pier on the right was built in 1875.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 13

The Stuart & Pricilla Carswell House, on Briar Lane in *Newark*. The house was built in 1948 in an International style. The house was designed by Edward Durell Stone, who also designed Radio City Music Hall in New York City, the Museum of Modern Art in New York City, the John F. Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts in Washington, and the Florida State Capitol in Tallahassee.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 14

Chief Little Owl, in the median of Garfield Parkway at Delaware Avenue in *Bethany Beach*. The statue was dedicated in 2002. It was carved from Red cedar by Peter Wolf Toth, and pays homage to the Nanticoke Indian nation.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 15

The Edward Wilson House, off of South College Avenue on the South Campus of the University of Delaware in *Newark*. The house was built in 1860, and has been part of the University of Delaware Farm, run by the College of Agriculture, since 1907.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 16

Rest Cottage, on Cherry Lane in *Arden*. The house was built in 1910.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 17

The Collison House, on Walnut Street in *Newport*. The house was built in 1885.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 18

The STAR Tower, off of South College Avenue on the STAR Campus of the University of Delaware in *Newark*. The highrise was completed in 2018.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 19

Think cold thoughts during this heat wave! Snow covers the ground on the Green at the University of Delaware in *Newark*, looking south towards Memorial Hall.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 20

Fifty years ago today, humans first set foot on the Moon as the Apollo 11 mission. Delaware played a vital role in reaching the Moon. The lunar spacesuits used in the Apollo 11 mission to and on the Moon were designed and built in Dover at the International Latex Company on Pear Street. The International Latex Company, now ILC Dover, is still located in Delaware, on Moonwalker Road in *North Murderkill Hundred*, just west of Frederica. ILC Dover still makes things for NASA that go into space, including to Mars.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 21

Over the weekend, the Peoples' Festival, sometimes called the Bob Marley Festival, was celebrated on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The festival celebrates the life of Bob Marley, who lived in Wilmington for much of the 1960s as his musical career took off.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Delaware has so much wonderful old architecture!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 22

A house on 4th Street in *New Castle*.












Taller said:


> Delaware has so much wonderful old architecture!


Indeed, it does! Plenty of buildings from the 1800s and 1700s, and even a few from the 1600s!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 23

The Delaware State Fair is taking place this week in *Harrington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 24

Buildings on Old Capitol Trail in *Marshallton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 25

Old industrial buildings along Benge Road in *Yorklyn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 26

A hotel being built along Justison Street at the Riverfront in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 27

Rowhouses on Crawford Circle in Wawaset Park in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 28

Houses on Main Street in *Ellendale*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 29

The Rockwood Mansion, on Shipley Road in *Penny Hill*. The house was built from 1851 to 1857 for Joseph Shipley, a Wilmington native who worked in Liverpool, England. The house utilized many elements of the English villa and landscape. Stones were local, using Brandywine granite. Cast iron and glass was imported from Liverpool. The house later went into the Bringhurst family. Artist Robert Shaw grew up in the Porter's Lodge, since his father was the coachman for Shipley.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 30

Bois-Des-Fosses, on Rockland Road in *Rockland*. The house was built in 1935 for Pierre S. DuPont III, who was executive at DuPont and as instrumental in the development of cellophane and nylon. DuPont's son, Pierre S. "Pete" DuPont IV, grew up in this house. Pete served as Governor of Delaware from 1977 to 1985, and ran for President of the United States in 1988. The house was renamed Brantwyn in 1991 after being bought by the Dupont Company as an event space.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 31

The Indian River Life Saving Station, on Delaware Route 1 at *Indian Beach*, north of Indian River Inlet. The life saving station was built in 1874, on what was then the most inaccessible portion of beach in Delaware. The station became a Coast Guard station in 1915 when the U.S. Life Saving Service merged with the U.S. Revenue Cutter Service to form the U.S. Coast Guard Service. The station is still on its original site, and is believed to be the oldest coastal rescue station on its original site in the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 1

The American International Building, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The highrise, also known as 1105 North Market Street or Wilmington Tower, was built between 1963 and 1971. The building was designed by noted modern architect I.M. Pei, as well as Araldo Cossutta. The highrise is 286 feet tall, and has 22 stories. The building is similar to Pei's Municipal Center in Dallas, Texas, which was built from 1966 to 1977.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 2

The old Silverside Elementary School, on Silverside Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The school was built in 1948, and was comparable to Crow Island School in Winnetka, IL in innovation. Low wings radiating from an administrative core, with classrooms each with their own background and individual access to the sprawling 12-acre campus, were hallmarks of the school. Architects from around the United States studied the school for its features. The school was drastically altered in the 1980s, and is now the Silverside Carr Executive Center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 3

The old Richardson and Robbins Cannery Complex, on King's Highway in *Dover*. The cannery was built in 1881, and originally produced canned chicken and plum puddings. It produced ham spreads beginning in 1959. After a 1983 restoration, the cannery became an office building for the state government.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 4

The old District No. 12 Public School, on Bayside Drive at Edgewater Farm Lane at *Cowgills Corner*. The schoolhouse is distinctive for its octagonal shape, and was built in 1831, just two years after a free public school system was established in the state. The school was closed in 1929, and was restored in 1971.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 5

The Brick Hotel, on the Circle in *Georgetown*. The hotel was built in 1836, and served the public who came into town for court activities. It was converted into a bank in 1955, and was slated for demolition to make way for a new Court of Chancery building in 1999, but it was preserved and continues to operate as an inn.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 6

The Brandywine River as it winds through *Chateau Country*.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice that they were able to repurpose that old cannery.
When I do get a chance to make it down there, I would like to see the Brick Hotel. Thank goodness it was not demolished.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 7

Houses on Main Street in *Little Creek*.












Taller said:


> Nice that they were able to repurpose that old cannery.
> When I do get a chance to make it down there, I would like to see the Brick Hotel. Thank goodness it was not demolished.


It's a nice little hotel right on the Circle in town, looking out over the county courthouse and other small town buildings!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 8

Houses at Temple Street and Evens Road in *Viola*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 9

Houses on Poplar Street in *Seaford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 10

A view of *Leipsic*, with oyster boats along the Leipsic River.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 11

Houses on Main Street in *Greenwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 12

A Mexican ice cream shop at Newport Gap Pike and Old Capitol Trail in *Prices Corner*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 13

The Sea Shell Shop, on Delaware Route 1 in *Midway*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 14

The neon sign at the Big Fish Grill at the Riverfront in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 15

Buildings on Railroad Avenue in *Townsend*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 16

A house on American Avenue in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 17

Old Town Hall, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The town hall was built in 1800, and is one of the oldest surviving town halls in the United States. Old Town Hall is a near-copy of Congress Hall in Philadelphia, and restoration in the 1920s was done by Edgar Seeler, who restored Congress Hall in the 1910s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 18

The Camden Friends Meeting House, on Camden-Wyoming Avenue in *Camden*. The Quaker meetinghouse was built in 1805. The gambrel roof allowed for a school to be housed upstairs, which is still furnished despite not being used by students since 1882. An unusual element of the meetinghouse is that the customary separate entrances are not side by side, but on opposite ends of the building.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 19

The Sussex County Courthouse, on the Circle in *Georgetown*. The courthouse was completed in 1839, in a Federal style. The portico and tower were added in 1914. Results from local, state, and national elections are still read from the balcony.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 20

St. Luke's Episcopal Church, on Front Street in *Seaford*. The church was built in 1843, as the Episcopal Church began to have a second awakening after the Revolutionary War in the late 1700s. The steeple was replaced with a tower in 1904.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 21

The Octagonal Schoolhouse, on Delaware Route 9 at *Cowgill's Corner*. The one-room schoolhouse was built in 1831, and housed up to 87 students at a time.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 22

Hazel Tract, on Delaware Route 9 near *Cowgills Corner*. The house was built in 1830.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 23

The old Newark Opera House, on Main Street in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1885 as Caskey Hall, and later became the opera house in 1908.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 24

A view of Hoopes Reservoir from Centerville Road in *Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 25

Bald cypress trees in Trap Pond State Park in *Broad Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 26

A house on Grendon Drive in the Heritage Park neighborhood of *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 27

Businesses on Brandywine Boulevard in *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 28

Houses at Temple Street and Evens Road in *Viola*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 29

Houses on Bassett Street in *Clayton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 30

Houses on Harrison Street in the Triangle neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 31

A house on Market Street in *Blades*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 1

Buildings along New Castle Avenue at C Street in *Wilmington*'s Southbridge neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 2

Summer unofficially comes to and end in Delaware. One scene in summer is that of schools of dolphins slowly swimming along the shore, like seen here off of Cape Henlopen State Park *near Lewes*.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I am pretty sure you're going to break the record as the person who took the most pictures of Delaware!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 3

Houses on Bay Avenue in *Lewes*.












Bond James Bond said:


> I am pretty sure you're going to break the record as the person who took the most pictures of Delaware!


Going to?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 4

A Japanese restaurant on New Linden Hill Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 4

Frank Lloyd Wright, one of the nation's premier architects, designed just one structure in Delaware. Laurel was built on Shipley Road in *Brandywine Hundred* as the home of Dudley Spencer. Commissioned in 1954, work was begun in 1956 by Spencer himself, and the house was completed in 1961. Wright died in 1959, making this one of his last commissions. The house is also one of the last to be inhabited by its original client, as of 2008.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 5

The Cooch House, on Old Baltimore Pike in *Pencader Hundred*. The house was built in 1760, and served as the headquarters of Lord Cornwallis after the Battle of Cooch's Bridge in September of 1777. The house was enlarged in 1822.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 6

On 3rd Street in *New Castle* is the Old Library, designed by Furness, Evans and Company. The library was built in 1892, and resulted in a combination of Queen Anne and Colonial Revival architecture. The fanlight compliments Federal-era fanlights throughout town. The library incorporated elements of Furness's design for the University of Pennsylvania Library, completed two years earlier, including skylights for illumination, and glass panels on the floor to allow sunlight to continue to the basement.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 7

The Hockessin Friends Meeting House, on Old Wilmington Road in *Hockessin*. The meetinghouse was built in 1738. General Charles Cornwallis once spent a night here in September 1777, in between the Battle of Cooch's Bridge and the Battle of Brandywine en route to capturing Philadelphia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 8

The Sutton Drug Store, on Delaware Street in *St. Georges*. The store, next to the Sutton House, was built in 1833.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 9

Ebeneezer United Methodist Church, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The church was built in 1878.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 10

The Old Academy, on Fourth Street at Main Street in *Odessa*. The former school was built in 1844, and also housed a library at one time.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 11

Delaware Veterans Memorial Cemetery on Chesapeake City Road in *Pencader Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 12

Rolling hills in *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 13

Walking across The Green at the University of Delaware in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 14

Houses on Market Street in *Greenwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 15

Houses on Clark Street in *Harrington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 16

Houses on Green Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 17

A house on Mt. Vernon Street in *Smyrna*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 18

A house on Stanton Road in *Marshallton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 19

Houses on Market Street in *Greenwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 20

Houses on State Road in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 21

Looking down Drake Drive in *Middletown* at houses along side streets.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 22

Houses on Market Street in *Greenwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 23

Farm buildings in *Blackbird Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

*New Castle* contains a small remainder of America's transportation history. The New Castle & Frenchtown Railroad was one of the first railroads in the United States, beginning operations in 1832. The railroad connected New Castle, on the Delaware River, with Frenchtown in Maryland, on the Elk River. This provided a link between Delaware Bay and Chesapeake Bay, butting down travel time and distance between Philadelphia and Baltimore. These stones were used as sleepers for the railroad tracks. The sleepers were gathered from throughout New Castle County and erected as a monument in 1915.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 25

The stretch of US Route 13 between *Tybouts Corner* and St. Georges is considered to be the first stretch of divided highway in the world. The DuPont Highway was built between 1917 and 1923, but the road was so popular for the trucking of agricultural projects that enlarging was necessary after less than a decade. This section was divided in 1929 with a 50-foot grass median, with the old lanes handling just southbound traffic, and new lanes built for northbound traffic. This section seen can be found near Bear Corbit Road.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

Pearson Hall, on Academy Street in *Newark*. The building was originally Newark High School, and was constructed in 1924. It became Central Middle School in 1856, and then became part of the University of Delaware's campus in 1983.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 27

The Maston House, on Atlanta Road in *Northwest Fork Hundred*, northwest of Seaford. The house was built in 1727, and is one of the earliest brick houses in Sussex County. The house was enlarged from a single-cell plan in 1733. The brickwork is considered some of the best in Delaware. At one time in the early 1900s, the house was used as a garage.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 28

There is a lot to be thankful for in America on this Thanksgiving. Our nation has been blessed with prosperity over the generations that is all too often taken for granted. One sign of prosperity in our nation is the amount of food we can produce and harvest every year. Bountiful harvests come in part from farms like this one in *St. George Hundred*, and across the prosperous farmland of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 29

Families can have a fun night out at a Delaware Blue Coats game in *Wilmington*. The Blue Coats are a minor league basketball team in the NBA G-League, and are affiliated with the Philadelphia 76ers. Born as the Delaware 87ers after moving from Utah in 2013, they originally played in Newark. The Blue Coats moved into the 76ers Fieldhouse when the arena was completed in January 2019.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 30

Fred Rust Ice Arena, on South College Avenue in *Newark*. The University of Delaware arena was built in 1988.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 1

The Starr-Lore House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1775, with sectioned added in 1800 and 1830. Part of the house was built with logs, and covered with weatherboard.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 2

Aull's Row, on 2nd Street in *New Castle*. The frame rowhouses were built in 1801.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 3

The old railroad station, now at a new location and the town visitor's center, on Rehoboth Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*. The station was built in 1879.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 4

A view up Market Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 5

Looking down Main Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 6

The porte cochere of the Hotel DuPont, along 11th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 7

Happy Delaware Day! On this day in 1787, the Legislative Council voted unanimously, 30-0, to ratify the United States Constitution. Ratification occurred at the Golden Fleece Tavern, located at State Street and The Green in *Dover*. The tavern was built in the 1730s, and was demolished in 1830 for the Capitol Hotel. The hotel closed in the 1920s, and was modified to its current appearance. The Golden Fleece Tavern was reincarnated in the 2000s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 8

A house on Kings Highway in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 9

A Christmas tree in Seaford Gateway Park in *Seaford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 10

A house on Dupont Road in *Westover Hills*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 11

Houses on Front Street in North *Milford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 12

The feast of Our Lady of Guadalupe is celebrated by Hispanics across Delaware, including by parishioners at St. Paul's Catholic Church in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 13

A house on 17th Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Big news for everyone that enjoys this thread: I created an Instagram account, and will begin posting pictures of Delaware over there. Follow me on Instagram at DelawareInPictures! I have not figured out yet if I will post every day, which I have done for several years here but is pretty hard to keep up with, or if I will post more randomly and go in a different direction. There are a number of possibilities, and I hope to have many followers there to enjoy it!

The first picture will be on January 1, to ring in the new decade!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 14

Woodburn, on Kings Highway in *Dover*. The house was built in 1798 for Charles Hillyard. In 1965, Gov. Charles Terry suggested the state buy the house, and it became the first Governor's Mansion. It is still used as the official residence of the Governor of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 15

The Parson Thorne Mansion, on NW Front Street in North *Milford*. The house was built by the Rev. Sydenham Thorne in 1750, with the original frame section in the rear dating back to 1735. Thorne was one of the co-founders of what is now the City of Milford. The Georgian house was given sharp gables and a heightened roofline by Col. Henry Fiddeman, who was a railroad and steamship president.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 16

The Rockwood Mansion, on Shipley Road in *Penny Hill*. The house was built in 1857 for Joseph Shipley, a Wilmingtonian who worked as a trader in Liverpool, England, from 1819 to 1957. The house was designed by Liverpool architect George Monier Williams, and was named for the large amount of boulders on the property. The house was passed into the Bringhurst family in 1891. Local artist Robert Shaw lived in the coachman's house as a child, since his father worked for Shipley. In 1972, the house was deeded to a charity, and later became county property. It is now a museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 17

The Collins-Sharp House, on 2nd Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1700, and was moved here from Collins Beach Road in 1962. The house is a typical Maryland Eastern Shore vernacular architectural style, found along the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 18

The old Delaware City Hotel, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The hotel was built in 1829 when the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal opened across the street, and it served businessmen and excursionists alike. Wharves next to the hotel allowed ship traffic to dock, bringing people and goods en route between Philadelphia and Baltimore.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 19

The Matthew Lowber House, on Main Street in *Magnolia*. The house was built in 1774, and was originally at the main intersection in the little town. Threatened with demolition in the 1960s, it was eventually preserved due to its fine colonial paneling and woodwork. It was moved in 1980 to its current location. Glazed headers on the gable end say "ML 1774".


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 20

An interesting Christmas light display is the one at Apple Electric, on John Williams Highway in *Midway*. The lights are set to music, which can be heard on 88.7 FM. Drivers can then pull over and watch the light display dance with the songs.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 21

The first full day of winter means that there will be plenty of snowy scenes, like this on in White Clay Creek State Park in *Pike Creek*, very soon.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 22

Happy Hanukkah! Hanukkah will be celebrated tonight at Delaware's synagogues, such as the Congregation Beth Shalom at 18th Street & Baynard Boulevard in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 23

One of the best Christmas light displays in Delaware is this house on Prior Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The house is easily visible from I-95, which is just a few hundred feet from the house.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 24

The best Christmas light display in Delaware has to be the Christmas Light House, on Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*. So magnificent is the display every year, that the driveway of the house was given the name Santa Claus Lane by the state, and the homeowner is the official Santa Claus of Delaware.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Those are some serious decorations!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 25

The Nativity scene at St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington*. Merry Christmas!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 26

Union Street in *Milton*. Milton was once known as the "Holly Wreath Capital of the World". Holly trees that grew in abundance in the swamplands of Sussex County were harvested and assembled into wreaths. These wreaths were then distributed around the United States and the world.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 27

Buildings on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 28

A house on Market Street in *Port Penn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 29

Houses on Main Street in *Farmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 30

A house on Dupont Road in *Westover Hills*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 31

Leaving the 2010s is like leaving the great state of Delaware. Anyone who loves Delaware looks back, like when driving on Delaware Route 54 into Maryland from *Little Creek Hundred*, in the southwest corner of the state.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I just debuted my Delaware-themed Instagram account, DelawareInPictures! Be sure to check it out and follow it! I have decided to keep this thread going for 2020 and beyond, in its same format. The Instagram account will be a different format, with pictures maybe not daily, and with themes at different times, and with more interaction with everyone! Enjoy both, and get two doses of Delaware in 2020!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 1

Delaware meets two states at the Tri-State Monument in the very northwest corner of the state, in *White Clay Creek Hundred*. Pennsylvania and Maryland meet Delaware at this monument, which is hidden in the woodlands near White Clay Creek State Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

Just a short hike from the Tri-State Monument is the Arc Corner Monument. The monument marks where the semi-circle forming Delaware's northern border ends, and where a tangent line connects with the Mason-Dixon Line. The monument can be found in White Clay Creek State Park in *White Clay Creek Hundred*, just a stone's throw from Hopkins Road.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

Stone markers indicate the border all along the Mason-Dixon Line. Mayne now have steel beams in the ground around them for protection. This marker is in the woods just a short walk away from Delaware Route 6 in *Kenton Hundred*, between Clayton and Millington, Maryland.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

Delaware's oldest bar is the Deer Park Tavern, on Main Street in *Newark*. The tavern was built in 1851. The porch and balcony date to 2001, after being taken down in 1951. "Deer Park" replaced the St. Patrick's Inn, built in 1747 just east of the site. Charles Mason and Jeremiah Dixon stayed at St. Patrick's Inn when surveying their border line, and Edgar Allan Poe stayed at the hotel en route between Baltimore and Philadelphia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

Memorial Hall, on the campus of the University of Delaware in *Newark*. The building connects the old men's campus, to the north, and women's campus, to the south. It was completed in 1925, and was designed by architectural firm Day & Klauder, as part of the master plan for the campus. Memorial Hall was planned to be more elaborate, was was toned down to match the conservative tastes in Delaware at the time. Originally the school library, it now houses classrooms and the English department.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

The Cannonball House, on Front Street in *Lewes*. The house was built in 1797 for David Rowland. It is most famous for being hit by a British cannonball during a bombardment on April 5 and 6, 1813. The spot where the cannonball hit the house is in the brickwork below the lower left window.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 7

Merestone, on Yeatmans Mill Road/Yeatman Station Road in *Corner Ketch*. The house sits literally on the border with Pennsylvania. The originaly section of the house dates to 1737, with the frame section added later in the 1700s. The stone section was added in 1804 and is in a vernacular Pennsylvania farmhouse style, with elements like white trim around the windows, and stone chimneys. The house was restored in 1942 and had a small wing added by R. Brognard Okie, who designed two Du Pont houses.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 8

Granogue, on Smiths Bridge Road in *Chateau Country*, is one of the few older du Pont mansions still in the family. The house was built in 1923 by Irénée du Pont, who presided over DuPont from 1919 to 1926. Four farmsteads were purchased for du Pont's estate. The mansion includes a conservatory, museum, and solarium.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

Linden Hall, on Congress Street in *Port Penn*. The house was built in 1834 by Joseph Cleaver. An office and store were built on the right, separated from the residential quarters by a firewall. In addition to running the wharf nearby, Cleaver was the postmaster, practiced law, and ran an insurance company.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 10

The *Wilmington* skyline from Pennsville, New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 11

Houses on Ohio Avenue in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 12

A house on Main Street in *Farmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 13

Houses on Market Street in *Blades*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 14

Houses on Main Street in *Stanton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 15

A building on Delaware Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 16

A house on Hubbard Avenue in *Bowers Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 17

A house on Tidewaters in *Henlopen Acres*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 18

Houses on Argonne Avenue in *Stanton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 19

A house, used as office space, on Kennett Pike in *Centreville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Just one more time, for now. I started a Delaware-themed Instagram account, DelawareInPictures, back at the beginning of the year. Check it out!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 6

Old Swedes Church, at 7th & Church Streets in *Wilmington*, was built in 1698. It is the oldest church in the United States in continuous operation. The church was built by Swedish Lutheran missionaries, who were sent to tend to the descendants of the Swedish settlers who first landed in 1638, in what was already an English world. As such, the church has little to no Swedish architectural elements.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 7

The former Colored School 107C, on Mill Creek Road in *Hockessin*. The school for Blacks was built in 1920, and is tied to one of the landmark Supreme Court cases in the nation's history. Before desegregation, busing was not provided for Blacks or for schools for Blacks in the state. One student, Shirley Bulah, needed busing to get to school because she lived far away from this school. Since buses were not available for Blacks, they tried to get the school bus for Whites to pick her up. Officials refused, and Shirley's mother filed a suit. The lawsuit became Bulah vs. Gebhart, and Delaware Chancellor Collins J. Seitz overturned the segregation law. The ruling was appealed, and the case went to the U.S. Supreme Court, where it was combined along with 2 other cases with the Brown vs. Board of Education case which struck down segregation nationwide.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 8

Delaware's most famous baseball player was Negro Leaguer Judy Johnson. William Julius "Judy" Johnson was born in 1900 in Snow Hill, Maryland, and moved to Wilmington in 1905. His playing career spanned from 1918 to 1936, with stints for the Hilldale Club, Homestead Grays, and Pittsburgh Crawfords. Johnson was inducted into the National Baseball Hall of Fame in 1975. He lived in this house on Kiamensi Avenue in *Marshallton* from 1934 until shortly before his death. The house was built in 1925.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 9

Even though Delaware was a slave state, there were more Free Blacks than slaves in the state. That, combined with the gradual loss of buildings of any type over time, means that there are very few slave dwellings in existence in the state. One such extant slave quarter is at the Ross Mansion in *Seaford*. The dwelling was built around 1855. The tiny 16x24 ft dwelling housed 10 men and 4 women.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 10

The old Sussex County Courthouse, on Bedford Street in *Georgetown*. The courthouse was built in 1792 after the county seat was moved here, then just a bare field, from Lewes. The courthouse was moved here in 1837 when construction of the current courthouse began, and was replaced in 1839. It served as a residence and printing office before being restored by the state.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 11

Hagley, on Christchurch Road near *Montchanin*. The house was built in 1795 by Jacob Broom. Broom signed the United States Constitution as a delegate of Delaware. Broom sold the house to Éleuthère I. Du Pont in 1802. The house passed down through the Du Pont family, being used by smokeless powder creator Francis G. Du Pont and others. The house still remains in the Du Pont family.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 12

Stonework in the exterior walls of Old Swedes Church in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1698 by descendants of the original Swedish colonists, for the Swedes who needed a church in the now-British colony. Swedish stoneworking was used for the church, and is best-known for its distinctive use of having small stones fill the gaps in between the larger stones.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 13

The old Salem Methodist Episcopal Church, on Main Street in *Farmington*. The church was built in 1914.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 14

A good place to get sweets for your loved one for Valentine's Day is this shop on Brandywine Boulevard in *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 15

Houses on Bay Road in *Kitts Hummock*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 16

An apartment building on Harrison Street in the Trolley Square neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 17

Happy Presidents Day! You can toast the nation's Presidents, dead and alive, at Dead Presidents Pub on Union Street in *Wilmington*, one of the most unique bar themes you'll find anywhere.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 18

Houses on 14th Street in *Wilmington*'s Trolley Square.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 19

Game action at the 76ers Fieldhouse in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 20

Houses on Main Street in *Christiana*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 21

A house on Market Street at Walnut Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 22

An old corner store at Argos Corner and Slaughter Beach Roads in *Argos Corner*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 23

A restaurant on Hubbard Avenue at Murderkill Avenue in *Bowers Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 24

A view down Cedar Creek in *Slaughter Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 25

The interior of Holy Trinity Church, or Old Swedes Church, on Church Street in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1698, and is named for the descendants of the original Swedish settlers who lived north of the Christina River. These descendants, now living in an English colony, needed a Lutheran minister sent from Sweden as a "missionary" in the New World. The church became an Episcopal church in the 1700s, and is said to be the oldest church in the United States still standing as originally built and hosting regular worship services.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 26

The former New Castle County Courthouse, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. In addition to being the county courthouse until 1881, it served as the capitol of Delaware from 1776 to 1777, and as the seat of the Delaware General Assembly from its completion in 1732 to 1776, when independence was declared. Wings were added to the left and right in 1845 and 1802, respectively. The old courthouse is one of the oldest public buildings in the United States, and is now a museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 27

The Tatnall House, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The house was built in 1770, and was altered in the 1840s. It was once used as headquarters for General "Mad" Anthony Wayne, famous for his attacks in the Battles of Monmouth and Stony Point, in the Revolutionary War. George Washington also held council in the house.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 28

Trabant University Center, along South College Avenue between Main Street and Delaware Avenue in *Newark*. The University of Delaware student center was built in 1996, replacing the Perkins Student Center on Academy Street. The building is at an angle from the street because it follows a pre-existing student shortcut. Inside, giant plastic letters vaguely allude to the frieze of the Greek Parthenon, and neon lights in the school's colors to barrel vault ceilings and American main streets.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 29

Happy Leap Day! An extra day of the year means an extra-wide view of Delaware. The best way to see The Green in *Dover* is with a panoramic image.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 1

The Steampunk Tree House, in front of the Dogfish Head Craft Brewery on Village Center Drive in *Milton*. The treehouse was built in 2007, and was originally showcased at the Burning Man festival in the desert of Nevada.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 2

Happy 302 Day! Today is an extra day to celebrate Delaware, besides its birthday on December 7, because today's numbers form the state's area code of 302. You can look out all over "the 302" from a plane; this picture is of *Wilmington* and its surroundings.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 3

Spring is arriving in Delaware, including at Trap Pond State Park in *Broad Creek Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 4

Houses on David Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 5

A house on Broad Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 6

Houses on Main Street in *Clayton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 7

Houses on Bay Road in *Kitts Hummock*.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Your Spring is, as always, more advanced than ours. Love the aerial shot of Wilmington. Nice additions! kay:


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Taller said:


> Your Spring is, as always, more advanced than ours. Love the aerial shot of Wilmington. Nice additions! kay:


It is! I suspect your spring will be arriving sooner this year too. I bet you got less snow up in Toronto than usual. That was the case here, with an almost-record low total of 0.9 inches (2.28 cm) of snow for the entire winter.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 8

Former National Vulcanized Fibre Company buildings along Benge Road in *Yorklyn*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 9

A view of Harrington Beach at the University of Delaware in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 10

Houses on Trenton Place in *Wilmington*'s Trinity Vicinity.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 11

Houses at 13th & West Streets in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 12

Buildings along the ocean in *Bethany Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 13

Houses on Bellevue Street in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

Legislative Hall, on Legislative Avenue in *Dover*. The building serves as the state capitol of Delaware. It was built in 1932, and is the only Colonial Revival state house in the country. The tiered tower was based on the Old State House in Boston, Massachusetts; and the balcony over the entrance and round-topped dormers were based on the Old Colony House in Newport, Rhode Island. Both of those buildings served as colonial capitols for a time. The interior of Legislative Hall was done by the American Car & Foundry Company of Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

Barratt's Chapel, on Delaware Route 1 in *South Murderkill Hundred*, near Frederica. The church was built in 1780. Barratt's Chapel wass where the Methodist Church in the United States was founded, by Thomas Coke and Francis Asbury. Doors flanking the center door were added in 1860, replacing windows. Due to the conservatism in Methodism, the church has seen only slight changes over the centuries, and ir remarkably preserved from its early days.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

The Corbit-Sharp House, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1774 by William Corbit, a tanner by trade. The house faced a defunct road that led to the Appoquinimink River, and long loomed over the sleepy town. H. Rodney Sharp bought the house in 1938, when it was threatened to be subdivided into apartments. Sharp restored the house to its original condition, and then donated the house in 1958 to the Winterthur Museum in Montchanin.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

The Fisher-Martin House, on King's Highway in *Lewes*. The original portion of the house, on the right, is believed to have been built in 1728, making it one of the oldest houses in Sussex County. The house originally stood at Cool Spring, about 6 miles southwest of Lewes.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

The Hale-Byrnes House, on Stanton-Christiana Road in *Stanton*. The house was built in 1750, with an addition on the left added in 1772. The house is most notable for being the place where General George Washington convened a council of war with the Marquis de Lafayette and others in September 1777, with the British marching from Elkton, Maryland, to Philadelphia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

Wednesday night marks the beginning of Passover. *Wilmington*'s most-prominent synagogue is Congregation Beth Shalom, at Baynard Boulevard & 18th Street. The congregation was founded in 1922, and the synagogue was built in 1953.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

Addy Sea, on Oceanview Parkway overlooking the Atlantic Ocean in *Bethany Beach*. The house was built in 1902, and has been a hotel since 1935.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

The Brandywine River meanders through *Chateau Country*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

A quiet evening in 1812 Memorial Park in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 12

Happy Easter! Signs of Easter, like this cross with the cloth signifying the Resurrection at Ebeneezer Methodist Church in *Pike Creek*, give hope of the end of the pandemic.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 13

A house on Barley Mill Road in *Greenville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 14

A house at the split of Bungalow and Tamarack Avenues in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 15

Bed & breakfasts on Lake Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 16

A house on High Street in *Odessa*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 17

A house on Kent Street in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 18

A business on Market Street in *Bridgeville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 19

All of the intersections for Delaware Route 1 in *Milford* are grade-separated.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 20

A house on Burnley Road in the Westcliff neighborhood in *Talleyville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 21

A neon sign in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 22

Buildings in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 22

The Causey Mansion, on S. Walnut Street at Causey Avenue in South *Milford*. The house was built in 1763 for Levin Crapper. Two Delaware governors have lived in the house: Daniel Rogers, who served from 1797 to 1799, and Peter Causey, who served from 1855 to 1859. Causey bought the house in 1849 and realigned the house towards the town of Milford. He also remodeled it in a Greek Revival style.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 23

The Dutch House, on 3rd Street in *New Castle*. The house was built around 1700, although historians earlier thought that it dated back to about 1660. While evidence inside suggests some Dutch building techniques, the house has only been owned by residents with English names. In any case, the house is one of the oldest in Delaware, and has given inspiration to artists as far back as the 1930s, when it was first restored.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 24

The old Dover Opera House, on State Street in *Dover*. The venue was built in 1904, and housed vaudeville acts. It was bought by George Schwartz in 1923, who changed the interior to Art Deco, and renamed it the Capitol Theatre. The movie theater closed in 1982. It opened again as the Schwartz Center for the Arts in 2001, but is planned to be closed down later this year.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 25

The Gov. William T. Watson House, on Walnut Street in North *Milford*. The house was built in 1906, and was the home of William T. Watson, who served as Governor of Delaware from 1895 to 1897.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 26

The Capt. Ebe Chandler House, on Main Street in *Frankford*. The house was built in 1880 by Capt. Joshua Townsend. Chandler bought the house in 1918 and moved it back from the street, and also added the exterior decorative details.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 27

Memorial Hall, in the center of the University of Delaware campus in *Newark*. The structure was built in 1924 to link the men's and women's campuses. Campus plan architects Day and Klauder proposed a grandiose design for the building, but were told by University trustees that "a more intimate and Delawarean character" should be implemented instead.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 28

Spring Garden, on Delaware Avenue in *Laurel*. The house blends Georgian and Gothic Revival styles. The brick section, on the right, was built in 1792. The frame section, on the left, was built in 1880.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 29

The Cool Spring Reservoir Pumping Station, on 10th Street in Cool Spring in *Wilmington*. The pumping station was built in 1878.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

June 30

Paper Mill Road as it passes through White Clay Creek State Park near *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 1

The DuPont Building in Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 2

Bullseye windows on the front door of the David Booth House on Delaware Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 3

A house on Lorely Lane in *Ardentown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 4

Legislative Hall in *Dover*. Happy Independence Day!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 5

Houses on Old Lancaster Pike in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 6

Houses on Sandra Road in *Fairfax*, with the Wells Fargo Tower, originally built by Rollins International, in the background.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 7

Houses on Ayre Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 8

Houses on Main Street in *Little Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 9

A house on Pine Street in *Seaford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 10

A neon sign along Delaware Route 1 in *Dewey Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 11

Houses on David Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 12

The Delaware Memorial Bridge, across the Delaware River in *New Castle Hundred*. The south span, in the foreground, opened in 1951, and the north span, behind it, opened in 1968. The Delaware River is 1.2 miles wide where the bridge crosses the river into New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 13

Bois-Des-Fosses, on Rockland Road in *Rockland*. The house was built in 1935 for Pierre S. DuPont III, who was executive at DuPont and as instrumental in the development of cellophane and nylon. DuPont's son, Pierre S. "Pete" DuPont IV, grew up in this house. Pete served as Governor of Delaware from 1977 to 1985, and ran for President of the United States in 1988. The house was renamed Brantwyn in 1991 after being bought by the Dupont Company as an event space.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 14

The Indian River Life Saving Station, on Delaware Route 1 at *Indian Beach*, north of Indian River Inlet. The life saving station was built in 1874, on what was then the most inaccessible portion of beach in Delaware. The station became a Coast Guard station in 1915 when the U.S. Life Saving Service merged with the U.S. Revenue Cutter Service to form the U.S. Coast Guard Service. The station is still on its original site, and is believed to be the oldest coastal rescue station on its original site.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 15

Swanwyck, on Linstone Avenue in the Swanwyck subdivision in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1819, and is notable for being a rare example of the Regency architectural style in the United States. The Regency style was more popular in Britain. Swanwyck has been modified over the years to be barely recognizable to its original form.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 16

The Fenwick Island Lighthouse is located almost directly on the border with Maryland, just outside of *Fenwick Island*. The lighthouse was built in 1859 to warn ships of the Fenwick Island Shoal. The lighthouse is the last surviving light directly on the Atlantic coast in Delaware or Maryland.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 17

The Henry Belin Du Pont College Center, facing State Street between Fulton and Cecil Streets in *Dover*. The flagship building of Wesley College was built in 1973 to replace Old Main. Wesley College began in 1873 as the Wilmington Conference Academy, and later became the two-year Wesley Collegiate Institute in 1918. Wesley College will be purchased by Delaware State University.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 18

The Sally Sipple House, on Long Point Road in *Little Creek Hundred* east of Dover and northwest of Little Creek. The house was built in 1750, and is a rare example of a Georgian house that is a single-pile plan and front gable. Other examples in Delaware are the Amstel House in New Castle, and Belmont Hall in Smyrna. The Sipple House, however, was more workaday than a statement of wealth.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 19

*New Castle*, from Riverview Park in Pennsville, New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 20

A shady front porch on a sunny day on Main Street in *Bethel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 21

A view of the docks at *Leipsic*, on the Leipsic River.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 22

A house on 4th Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 23

Houses on Front Street in *Frederica*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 24

You know you're almost at the beach when you drive past the neon piano on Delaware Route 1 near *Nassau*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 25

A house on Christian Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 26

Houses on Harbeson Road in *Harbeson*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 27

Houses on Woodland Church Road in *Woodland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 28

Houses on Main Street in *Clayton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 29

Farm buildings on Lighthouse Road in *Williamsville*, Sussex County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 30

Houses on 5th Street in *Seaford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

July 31

One of the many restaurants on the Riverfront in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 21

The Amstel House, on 4th Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1738 for Dr. John Finney. The house is known for its front gable. George Washington attended a wedding here in 1784. The house was bought by the New Castle Historical Society in 1929, when Colonial Williamsburg was being developed, and plans were in place to turn New Castle into another living history museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 22

The old New Castle County Courthouse, and old state house, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The central portion of the building was built in 1731, replacing a courthouse from 1689 burnt by an escaping prisoner. The east wing, on the right, was added in 1765, and was expanded in 1802. The two steps up on the stringcourse of the main central block are noticeable from this angle. At the southeast corner of the terrace, grooves in the stone show where shad fishermen would sit and sharpen their knives on slow days.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 23

The Wilmington Friends Meeting House, on West Street in Quaker Hill, *Wilmington*. The meetinghouse was built in 1817. Famous Delawareans, including John Dickinson, penman of the Revolution, Governor Caleb Bennett, and abolitionist Thomas Garrett are buried in the burial ground.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 24

The Amstel House, on 4th Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1738 for Dr. John Finney. The house is known for its front gable. George Washington attended a wedding here in 1784. The house was bought by the New Castle Historical Society in 1929, when Colonial Williamsburg was being developed, and plans were in place to turn New Castle into another living history museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 25

Meown, on Pyles Ford Road in *Centreville*. The estate was built in 1930 by Isabella duPont, wife of Hugh Rodney Sharp, a DuPont executive.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 26

The Hathorn-Betts House, on Market Street in *Frederica*. The house was built in the 1730s or 1740s. The house actually sits in the middle of the road, since the house predates the laying out of Frederica's roads in 1770.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 27

The Cape Henlopen Lighthouse, in the traffic circle at Rehoboth Avenue, Grove Street, and Columbia Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*. The lighthouse is a replica of the actual Cape Henlopen Lighthouse, which was built in 1767 at Cape Henlopen, to the north, and collapsed due to erosion in 1926. The replica was built in 1924.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 28

Ott's Chapel, on Ott's Chapel Road in *Pencader Hundred*. The church was built in 1871 as a nondenominational chapel for prayer services.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 29

For a taste of the spooky city of New Orleans, a good restaurant is Nora Lee's, a cajun place on Delaware Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 30

No Halloween in Delaware is complete without a trip to Frightland, on US Route 13 at *Biddles Corner*. The attraction is considered the scariest in Delaware, and one of the scariest on the East Coast.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 31

Possibly the most-haunted location in Delaware is Fort Delaware, on *Pea Patch Island*. The fort was used as a prisoner-of-war camp during the Civil War. Documentation from around the fort has allegedly shown a Confederate officer in the dungeon, a woman in a kitchen, and guards along the ramparts, among other things.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 1

Doorsteps on The Strand in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 2

Buildings along Washington Street in *Delaware City*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 3

It's Election Day! A Delaware resident is one of the two major parties' candidates. Former Vice President Joseph Biden, now running for President, lived in this house on North Star Road in *North Star*, when he was elected to the US Senate in 1972.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 4

Voter turnout for the Presidential election was at a record high everywhere. Lines formed at polling places in Delaware, just like around the rest of the country. This line was to vote at North Star Elementary School on Little Baltimore Road in *North Star*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 5

A house on Main Street in *St. Georges*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 6

A house on the East Mall in *Ardentown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 7

Houses on Whitman Drive in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 8

Houses on Frederick Avenue in *Prices Corner*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 9

A house on Mount Lebanon Road in *Talleyville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 10

A house on Linstone Avenue in the Swanwyck neighborhood in *New Castle Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 11

Delaware Veterans Memorial Cemetery on Chesapeake City Road in *Pencader Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 12

A house on Foulk Woods Road in the Foulk Woods subdivision in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 13

A house on Blackshire Road in the Wawaset Park neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 14

Houses on Clark Street in *Harrington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 15

A house on Lakeview Avenue in South *Milford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 16

Houses on Thomas Road in *Fairfax*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 17

A house on Mt. Vernon Street in *Smyrna*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 18

A house on Bear Corbit Road in *Bear*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 19

A house on Stanton Road in *Marshallton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 20

Houses on Market Street in *Greenwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 21

A house on Walnut Avenue in *Prices Corner*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 22

A duplex on Main Street in *Christiana*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 23

A house on Market Street in *Greenwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

Outbuildings along Ashland Clinton School Road in *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 25

Looking down Drake Drive in *Middletown* at houses along side streets.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 26

Happy Thanksgiving from a farm in *Appoquinimink Hundred*, one of many bountiful farms in Delaware!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 27

Houses on Market Street in *Greenwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 28

A house on Mansion House Road in *Pencader Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 29

A house on Commerce Street in *Kenton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 20

The Wilmington & Western Railroad in *The Cedars* has two Christmas-themed trains: the Santa Claus Express, and the Holiday Lights Express. The Santa Claus Express operates during the day in November and December, and the Holiday Lights Express operates in the evenings in November and December. The railroad began in 1872 as a short line railroad that brought goods from kaolin mines and the mills along Red Clay Creek to the Port of Wilmington.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 21

The biggest Christmas light display in the state is always the Christmas Light House, on Red Lion Road in *Red Lion*. So famous is the display, that the driveway of the house has officially been designated Santa Claus Lane by the Department of Transportation, and the homeowner is officially known as Santa Claus for the state of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 22

Apple Electric, on John Williams Highway in *Midway*. The business is one of downstate's best Christmas light displays. Lights are choreographed with Christmas songs, which can be listened to on a radio station.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 23

One of the more popular Christmas light displays, and one known to many out-of-staters for being right next to I-95, is this house on Prior Road in *Brandywine Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 24

Waiting for Santa in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 25

Merry Christmas from St. Peter's Cathedral in *Wilmington*!


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 26

Delaware's state tree is the American holly tree, which can be found all throughout the state, from the swamps in the southern part, to the rolling hills in the northern part, such as White Clay Creek State Park near *Corner Ketch*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 27

A view from Quimby Drive in *Pike Creek*, on the edge of the Piedmont Plateau, of buildings of Christiana and Churchmans Crossing, on the Atlantic Coastal Plain.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 28

Buildings on Baltimore Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 29

Buildings on Second Street in *Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 30

Looking down Market Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

December 31

The top of the *Wilmington* skyline can be seen from the observation deck at One Liberty Place all the way in Philadelphia.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 1

This monument along Delmar Road in *Little Creek Hundred* marks where the Mason-Dixon Line meets the Transpeninsular Line, to mark the very southwest corner of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

Houses on Mulberry Drive in *Bowers Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

Houses on Washington Street in *Seaford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

The entrance to the Deer Valley neighborhood in *Mount Cuba* is a gate with deer included in the design.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

Houses on Cleveland Avenue in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

Looking down Whitman Drive in the Heritage Park subdivision in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 7

A store on Delaware Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 8

Buildings in the Hedgeville neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

St. Anthony of Padua Roman Catholic Church, at 9th & Dupont Streets in *Wilmington*'s Little Italy. The church was built beginning in 1925, and was used by the congregation in 1926. But since the church was built by hand by the Italian parishioners, who utilized their stoneworking skills, it took decades to complete. The campanile was finished in 1937, and the church was completed in 1948 when the barrel vault ceiling was finished.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 10

Irisbrook, off of Kennett Pike near *Westover Hills*. The house was built in 1928 for William Raskob, brother of John J. Raskob, who was an executive for DuPont and General Motors, and also built the Empire State Building. The mansion now houses the Raskob Foundation for Catholic Activities. The announcement party for the engagement of actress Grace Kelly to Prince Rainier of Monaco was held here in January of 1956.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 11

Merestone is an old farmhouse that sits right on the border between Delaware and Pennsylvania. Located on Yeatmans Mill Road near *Corner Ketch*, and in New Garden Township, Pennsylvania, it consists of a log house dating to 1738, with a frame addition in front also from the 1700s, and a stone section from 1804. The house, which name means "boundary stone", was renovated in 1942 for John Reese, who had the wing on the far left added at the time. The renovation was done by R. Brognard Okie, who designed Mount Cuba and Squirrel Run, two DuPont family houses in Colonial Revival style.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 12

Old College, on Main Street at South College Avenue in *Newark*. The building was the original home of Newark College, which was chartered in 1833 and renamed Delaware College in 1843. The structure was built in 1834 to house the successor to Newark Academy. It is believed that the building was designed by Charles Bulfinch, who designed the United States Capitol, as well as the Massachusetts State House and the old Connecticut State House. The Greek Revival building was renovated in 1916 when the firm of Day and Klauder designed much of the main campus.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 13

Goodstay, on Pennsylvania Avenue in *Westover Hills*. The house, originally called "Green Hill", was built in 1740. The artist Howard Pyle grew up here after his father bought the house in 1853. The house was bought by Margaretta duPont in 1868, and she named it Goodstay, after Bon Sejour, the house in New Jersey that the duPont family first lived in after coming to the US. T. Coleman duPont bought the house in 1911. It is now owned by the University of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 14

The Sheriff's House, on Market Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1858 and was designed by Samuel Sloan. A jail and prison yard were originally built behind the building, but were demolished in 1902. Two doors up high on the rear outer wall of the building lead to remaining cells. The prison yard was the site of the pillory and whipping post, used until the jail closed.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 15

Ashland Mills, on Creek Road in *Ashland*. The house was built in 1737 by William Gregg.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 16

The old Salem Methodist Episcopal Church, on Main Street in *Farmington*. The church was built in 1914.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 17

Looking up at the stately tulip trees in Brandywine Creek State Park in *Chateau Country*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 18

Howard High School of Technology, on Clifford Brown Walk in *Wilmington*. Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. made his only public visit to Delaware here, on September 12, 1960.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 19

A house on Vandyke Greenspring Road near *Dexter Corners* in southern New Castle County.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 20

Today is Inauguration Day, and for the first time ever, the First State has produced a President. Joseph Biden grew up in this house at 1114 Wilson Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The house was built in 1954, and the Biden family sold the house by 1977.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 21

A house on Commerce Street in *Kenton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 22

A house on Tidewaters in *Henlopen Acres*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 23

A house on Main Street in *Farmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 24

A house on Sunset Road in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 25

A house on Governors Avenue in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 26

Houses on Argonne Avenue in *Stanton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 27

A house on Cox Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 28

The construction of the Amazon Fulfillment Center, on Boxwood Road in *Boxwood*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 16

Woodburn, on King's Highway in *Dover*. The house was built in 1798 by Charles Hillyard. It originally served as his country house. Woodburn was bought by the State of Delaware in 1965 to be used as the Governor's residence, at the behest of Governor Charles Terry. It became the first Governor's mansion in the state.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 17

P.S. DuPont Middle School, on 34th Street in *Wilmington*. The school was built in 1935, with funds donated by Pierre S. du Pont. The school was named after du Pont. The Colonial Revival school originally educated 2,250 students at a time, after massive growth in the number of children in Wilmington in the 1920s, and served as a high school until the 1970s. School teams were named the Dynamiters, after the DuPont Company's main business in the early 1900s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 18

Buena Vista, on US Route 13 near *Tybouts Corner*. The house was built in 1847 for John M. Clayton. It was named for a victory by Zachary Taylor in the Mexican War. Clayton served as Taylor's Secretary of State during his Presidency. Later, the house was the birthplace of C. Douglass Buck, who served as 58th Governor of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 19

The Highball Signal, along Pennsylvania Avenue in *Delmar*. The signal was used by the station agent to signal when the track was clear, and trains could proceed down the line. The signal is supposedly the last in the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 20

The Smyrna Opera House, on South Street in *Smyrna*. Never an opera house, the building served as a town hall, with a library and jail also inside. Upstairs was a Masonic Lodge and meeting hall. A fire company was housed here too. Frederick Douglass spoke here in 1880, and William Jennings Bryan campaigned here for President in 1900.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 21

Walker's Mill, on Rising Sun Lane in *Henry Clay Village*. The mill was built in 1815 as a cotton and cassimere mill. A.I. DuPont bought the mill in 1843, and converted it to weaving. The mill operated into the 1930s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 22

Looking up Broad Creek from a dock in *Bethel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 23

Houses on Liberty Street in *Harrington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 24

Houses on Grove Street in *Delmar*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 25

A house on Central Avenue in *Laurel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 26

A house on West Street in *Bethel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 27

A house on Commerce Street in *Townsend*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 28

For a taste of the spooky city of New Orleans, a good restaurant is Nora Lee's, a cajun place on Delaware Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 29

Halloween decorations in front of a house on Mermaid Boulevard in Pike Creek.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 30

No Halloween in Delaware is complete without a trip to Frightland, on US Route 13 at *Biddles Corner*. The attraction is considered the scariest in Delaware, and one of the scariest on the East Coast.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 31

One of the most haunted locations in America is Fort Delaware, on *Pea Patch Island*. Or, so say the paranormal TV shows. The fort was used as a prisoner-of-war camp during the Civil War. Documentation from around the fort has allegedly shown a Confederate officer in the dungeon, a woman in a kitchen, and guards along the ramparts, among other things.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 1

A house on Beech Avenue in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 2

A house on State Street in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 3

A house on Mount Lebanon Road in *Talleyville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 4

A horse farm on Port Penn Road in *St. Georges Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 5

The former New Castle County Courthouse, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*, with the town hall in the background. In addition to being the county courthouse until 1881, the courthouse served as the capitol of Delaware from 1776 to 1777, and as the seat of the Delaware General Assembly from its completion in 1732 to 1776, when independence was declared. Wings were added to the left and right in 1845 and 1802, respectively. The old courthouse is one of the oldest public buildings in the United States, and is now a museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 6

Frank Lloyd Wright, one of the nation's premier architects, designed one structure in Delaware. Laurel was built on Shipley Road in *Brandywine Hundred* as the home of Dudley Spencer. Commissioned in 1954, work was begun in 1956 by Spencer himself, and the house was completed in 1961. Wright died in 1959, making this one of his last commissions. The house is also one of the last to be inhabited by its original client, as of 2008.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 7

Old College, on Main Street at South College Avenue in *Newark*. The building was the original home of Newark College, which was chartered in 1833 and renamed Delaware College in 1843. The structure was built in 1834 to house the successor to Newark Academy. The Greek Revival building was renovated in 1916 when the firm of Day and Klauder designed much of the main campus.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 8

The old Bank of Delaware, on Main Street in *Odessa*. The bank was built in 1854, and was designed by noted architect Samuel Sloan.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 9

On 3rd Street in *New Castle* is the Old Library, designed by Furness, Evans and Company. The library was built in 1892, and resulted in a combination of Queen Anne and Colonial Revival architecture. The fanlight compliments Federal-era fanlights throughout town. The library incorporated elements of Furness's design for the University of Pennsylvania Library, completed two years earlier, including skylights for illumination, and glass panels on the floor to allow sunlight to continue to the basement.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 10

Ebenezer United Methodist Church, on Clinton Street in *Delaware City*. The church was built in 1878.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 11

On Veterans Day, we remember and honor everyone who served our country in the military. The Vietnam Memorial in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington* was dedicated in 1983.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 12

Fred Rust Ice Arena, on South College Avenue in *Newark*. The University of Delaware arena was built in 1988.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 13

Tabernacle Full Gospel Baptist Cathedral, on Washington Street in the Quaker Hill neighborhood of *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1866 as the Centenary Union Church.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 14

The ceiling of St. Mary's Coptic Orthodox Church, on Otts Chapel Road in *Pencader Hundred*. The church was built in 1989.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 15

Wawaset Park is a neighborhood in *Wilmington* built for DuPont white-collar DuPont employees. Wawaset Park evokes an English country village.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 16

A house on State Street in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 17

A house on Kells Avenue in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 18

A house on Upper Pike Creek Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 19

Houses on Cochran Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 20

Houses on Landers Lane in *New Castle Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 21

Houses on Market Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 22

Houses on Beech Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 23

Houses on Alcott Drive in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 24

A house on Alvil Road in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 2

Legislative Hall, on Legislative Avenue in *Dover*. The building serves as the state capitol of Delaware. It was built in 1932, and is the only Colonial Revival state house in the country. The tiered tower was based on the Old State House in Boston, Massachusetts; and the balcony over the entrance and round-topped dormers were based on the Old Colony House in Newport, Rhode Island. Both of those buildings served as colonial capitols for a time. The interior of Legislative Hall was done by the American Car & Foundry Company of Wilmington. Northern and southern wings were added between 1966 and 1970.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 3

The Zwaanendael Museum, on King's Highway in *Lewes*. The museum was built in 1932 to celebrate the tercentenary of Dutch settlement at Lewes. The building was modeled after the town hall of Hoorn, The Netherlands, except only as one side of the double-sided Dutch town hall. Hoorn was the hometown of David Pieterssen DeVries, organizer of the Swanendael colony.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 4

The Amstel House, on 4th Street in *New Castle*. The house was built in 1738 by Dr. John Finney. The house gets its current name from the Dutch town of New Amstel, suggested by a restoration architect in 1904. General George Washington attended a wedding here in 1784, and stood in the music room, on the right corner of the house, where he "kissed the pretty girls - as was his wont."


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 5

The Anna Hazzard Museum, on Christian Street in *Rehoboth Beach*. The house was built around 1895, and was a camp-meeting tent. The house originally was at 2nd & Baltimore Streets. The house was moved here in 1975, and features articles and items from Rehoboth Beach's early days.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 6

The Sen. William V. Roth Jr. Bridge, carrying Delaware Route 1 over the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal just west of *St. Georges*. The cable-stayed bridge was completed in 1995.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 7

The Collins-Sharp House, on 2nd Street in *Odessa*. The house was built in 1700.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 8

The J. Lindsay Barn, on Middleton Drive in the Limestone Hills neighborhood of *Pike Creek*. The barn was built in 1820, and is now used as offices.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 9

The *Wilmington* skyline, from Delaware City.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 10

While it doesn't have the extensive system like Minneapolis or Calgary, there are a handful of skyways connecting buildings in *Wilmington*, such as this one over 12th Street.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 11

An old farmstead on Roosa Road in North *Milford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 12

Houses on Cleveland Avenue in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 13

A house on Main Street in *Farmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 14

Houses on Lake Street in *Richardson Park*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 15

Construction at the College Square Shopping Center in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 16

Walkways connecting Alison Hall and its western annex at the University of Delaware in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 17

Houses on Camden Wyoming Avenue in *Camden*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 18

Houses at Railroad Avenue & Laurel Street in *Georgetown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 19

Houses on Valley Road in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 20

The Concord, on Silverside Road in *Talleyville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

January 21

A store on Arthursville Road in *Hartly*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 11

There are very few extant examples of slave dwellings in Delaware. The most prominent one is this slave dwelling, at the Governor Ross Mansion on Ross Station Road in *Seaford*. The dwelling was built around 1855, and is believed to be the building mentioned in an 1860 insurance map and policy for William Henry Harrison Ross, who served as Governor of Delaware from 1851 to 1855. Despite being just 16x24 feet, it housed 14 adolescents and adults.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 12

Delaware's most famous baseball player was Negro Leaguer Judy Johnson. William Julius "Judy" Johnson was born in 1900 in Snow Hill, Maryland, and moved to Wilmington in 1905. His playing career spanned from 1918 to 1936, with stints for the Hilldale Club, Homestead Grays, and Pittsburgh Crawfords. Johnson was inducted into the National Baseball Hall of Fame in 1975. He lived in this house on Kiamensi Avenue in *Marshallton* from 1934 until shortly before his death. The house was built in 1925.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 13

The former Colored School 107C, on Mill Creek Road in *Hockessin*. The school for Blacks was built in 1920, and is tied to one of the landmark Supreme Court cases in the nation's history. Before desegregation, busing was not provided for Blacks or for schools for Blacks in the state. One student, Shirley Bulah, needed busing to get to school because she lived far away from this school. Since buses were not available for Blacks, they tried to get the school bus for Whites to pick her up. Officials refused, and Shirley's mother filed a suit. The lawsuit became Bulah vs. Gebhart, and Delaware Chancellor Collins J. Seitz overturned the segregation law. The ruling was appealed, and the case went to the U.S. Supreme Court, where it was combined along with 2 other cases with the Brown vs. Board of Education case which struck down segregation nationwide.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 14

Morning Star Institutional Church of God in Christ, on Camden Wyoming Road in *Camden*. The church was built in 1857, and was originally known as Whatcoat Methodist Episcopal Church. Evidence of tunnels in the basement suggests that the church was a stop on the Underground Railroad. A bricklayer of the church during its construction was a Free Black who worked regularly with Harriet Tubman. A Black congregation bought the church in 1986.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 15

The interior of Old Swedes Church, on Church Street in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1698, and is the oldest church in the United States still standing as originally built and holding regular worship services. The walnut pulpit, seen here, is believed to be the oldest pulpit in the United States.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 16

The Ursuline Academy Performing Arts Center, on Van Buren Street in *Wilmington*. The performing arts center was built in 1912. It was originally the First Church of Christ Scientist, and was designed by Solon Bemen, who designed the Pullman community and the Fine Arts Building in Chicago.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 17

Houses on Bethune Drive in the *Dunleith* subdivision between Wilmington and New Castle. The neighborhood was built in the early 1950s, after the Housing Act of 1949 was passed, and was marketed towards African Americans.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 18

The Dr. William Hitch House, on 4th Street in *Laurel*. The house was built in 1840.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 19

The oldest grave in the cemetery surrounding Old Swedes Church in *Wilmington* is probably this stone, dating to 1726.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 20

Victorian shingles on a house on Cass Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 21

The best place to celebrate Presidents Day and toast our Presidents is at Dead Presidents Pub, on Union Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 22

Houses on Valley Road in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 23

Rowhouses on Stanton Christiana Road in *Stanton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 24

Houses on Main Street in *Little Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 25

Looking across the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal at South *St. Georges*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 26

A house on Market Street at Walnut Street in *Newport*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 27

The Beebe Specialty Surgical Hospital, off of Warrington Road in *Midway*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

February 28

Mardi Gras decorations at Pietro's Pizza and Argilla Brewing Company in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 1

A farmhouse on Little Baltimore Road in *North Star*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 2

Happy 302 Day! Today is an extra day to celebrate Delaware, besides its birthday on December 7, because today's numbers form the state's area code of 302. You can look out all over "the 302" from a plane; this picture is of *Wilmington* and its surroundings.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 3

Bob Marley, the famous reggae musician, lived in this house on Tatnall Street in *Wilmington* in the late 1960s. He moved to Delaware in 1966, after his mother had moved to Wilmington in 1962. Already recording music with the Wailers, Marley worked as a lab assistant at DuPont, and as a forklift driver at the Chrysler assembly plant in Newark. Marley later moved to London, although he continued to live off-and-on in Delaware until around 1977. Some songs, such as "Night Shift", are said to have been written about Marley's time in Wilmington and Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 4

The William Young House, on Black Gates Road in *Rockland*. The house was built in 1802 in the High Gerogian style. Young was an owner of paper and textile mills nearby on the Brandywine River, downhill from his mansion. He moved to Philadelphia from Scotland in 1784, and after working as a bookseller and publisher, moved to Rockland in 1794.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 5

The interior of Holy Trinity Church, or Old Swedes Church, on Church Street in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1698, and is named for the descendants of the original Swedish settlers who lived north of the Christina River. These descendants, now living in an English colony, needed a Lutheran minister sent from Sweden as a "missionary" in the New World. The church became an Episcopal church in the 1700s, and is said to be the oldest church in the United States still standing as originally built and hosting regular worship services.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 6

The Delaware Archeological Museum, on Governor's Avenue in *Dover*. The museum was built in 1790 as Old Presbyterian Church. It was here that Delaware's Constitution, drafted by John Dickinson, was ratified. The congregation moved in 1923, and the church was sold to the state in 1947. The steeple was replaced with a Colonial Revival cupola in subsequent restoration in 1950.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 7

The Old Town Hall, on Market Street in *Wilmington*. The town hall was completed in 1800, and is one of the oldest extant town halls in the United States. The town hall is similar to Congress Hall in Philadelphia. It originally had jail cells in the basement, and also had a garden in front.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 8

The old Water Street Station, on Water Street at Market Street and Shipley Street in *Wilmington*. The train station was built in 1887, and was designed by Frank Furness, who later designed Wilmington's current train station, which itself was completed in 1907. Water Street Station was used only for trains that terminated in Wilmington; trains going through used a train station on Delaware Avenue in the Trolley Square neighborhood that was designed by Furness, but has been demolished.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 9

The Nanticoke Indian Center, on John J. Williams Highway in *Indian River Hundred*. The structure was built in 1948 as the Indian Mission School, replacing another school from the 1920s of the same name. It was used as a school until the spring of 1962. Afterwards, it became the Nanticoke Indian Center, the cultural home of the Nanticoke Indian Association.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 10

The old Farmer's Bank Building, on The Strand at Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The structure was built in 1845, and is now a house.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 11

Trabant University Center, along South College Avenue between Main Street and Delaware Avenue in *Newark*. The University of Delaware student center was built in 1996.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 12

A snowy scene along the winding Upper Pike Creek Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 13

A duplex on Rockland Road in *Rockland*. Housing similar to this for Irish factory workers was sprinkled around the Brandywine Valley.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 14

One of the most common places for Irish immigrants to work was Eleutherian Mills in *Henry Clay Village*. Eleutherian Mills was run by the E.I. du Pont de Nemours and Company, beginning in 1802, until it closed in 1921. The old gate it still used for the complex, which is now the Hagley Museum.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 15

One of the many historic factory buildings at Hagley Yard in *Henry Clay Village*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 16

Houses on Shallcross Avenue in *Wilmington*'s Forty Acres neighborhood, the city's historically Irish section.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 17

Forty shades of green in the Middle Run Natural Area in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 18

Both the men's and women's basketball teams for the University of Delaware play today in their respective NCAA Tournaments. The men play Villanova, and the women play Maryland. Both teams call the Bob Carpenter Center in *Newark* their home.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 19

A house on Walnut Street in *Townsend*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 20

The vernal equinox means that bright, colorful scenes like this one, at the gardens of the Winterthur Museum near *Montchanin*, will be in the near future.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 21

The first full day of spring also means that cherry blossoms will be out soon, like these in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 22

A convenience store on Limestone Road in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 23

The Zwaanendael Museum, on King's Highway in *Lewes*. The museum was built in 1932 to celebrate the tercentenary of Dutch settlement at Lewes. The building was modeled after the town hall of Hoorn, The Netherlands, except only as one side of the double-sided Dutch town hall. Hoorn was the hometown of David Pieterssen DeVries, organizer of the Swanendael colony.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 24

Welsh Tract Baptist Church, on Welsh Tract Road in *Pencader Hundred*. The church was built in 1746, and served Baptists living in the Welsh Tract, a sliver of land granted by William Penn to Welsh immigrants. These immigrants established the third Baptist congregation in 1703 at the foot of Iron Hill. The churchyard was the site of a last stand by Patriots during the Battle of Cooch's Bridge in September, 1777.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 25

Old Drawyers Church, on DuPont Parkway in *Odessa*. The church was built in 1773, and is considered by some to be one of the best examples of Georgian architecture in a church in the United States. The Presbyterian congregation was the second formed in the state of Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 26

The Cherbourg Round Barn, off of South Little Creek Road, in *East Dover Hundred*, near Little Creek. The barn was built in 1918, on a major dairy farm that once had an old rural mansion, called Cherbourg. A circular shape was used to maximize floor space, and also made cleaning easy. The roof was replaced in 2000, after being destroyed in a storm in August 1999.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 27

The New Castle Masonic Temple & Opera House, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The opera house was built in 1879, and features a galvanized iron cornice.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 28

The FinTech Building, on the STAR Campus at the University of Delaware in *Newark*. The structure should be completed later in 2022, and will be the home to financial institutions, with a focus on consumer financial health.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 29

On March 29, 1638, the Swedes landed at the Rocks in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 30

The cherry blossoms in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington* are in bloom, and give the Joesphine Fountain of 1932 its most majestic surroundings.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

March 31

The Abbott's Mill Nature Center, on Abbotts Pond Road in *Cedar Creek Hundred*. The mill was built in 1919.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 1

High Street in *Seaford*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 2

The kissing arches next to Memorial Hall at the University of Delaware in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 3

A cherry tree on Inverness Court in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 4

Buildings of the DuPont Experimental Station in *Alapocas*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 5

Houses on Main Street in *Little Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 6

Barratt's Chapel, on Delaware Route 1 in *South Murderkill Hundred*, near Frederica.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 7

A house on Delaware Avenue in *Laurel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 8

A house on Milltown Road in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 9

A house on Jupiter Road in *North Star*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 10

A business on Market Street in *Bridgeville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

April 11

A house on Willow Street in *Laurel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 10

Newark Union Church, on Newark Union Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The church was built in 1845 as a Quaker meetinghouse. It later became a Methodist church. The meetinghouse was a stop on the Underground Railroad, and evidence suggests that a tunnel connects the church to the stone house nearby, for helping runaway slaves escape slavecatchers.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 11

The Silverside Carr Executive Center, on Silverside Road in *Brandywine Hundred*. The building was originally an elementary school, and was constructed in 1948. One of the most modern schools in the United States when it was built, along with the now-demolished Edge Moor Elementary School nearby, it featured low wings radiating out from the administrative core, with its accent tower; classrooms that opened out directly to the sprawling 12-acre campus; and extensive use of glass, glass blocks, and engineered lighting.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 12

The Brick Hotel, on the Circle in *Georgetown*. The hotel was built in 1836, and served the public who came into town for court activities. It was converted into a bank in 1955, and was slated for demolition to make way for a new Court of Chancery building in 1999, but it was preserved and continues to operate as an inn.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 13

Loockerman Hall, off of College Drive on the campus of Delaware State University in *Dover*. The house was built in 1730 and was originally the home of Vincent Loockerman. Loockerman operated a mill at the head of the St. Jones River. In 1891, the house became the main building for the State College for Colored Students, which became Delaware State College and then Delaware State University.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 14

A statue of John Milton, in Mill Park along Mulberry Street in *Milton*. The statue was dedicated in 2008, and commemorates the English poet. Milton holds a copy of his 1667 epic "Paradise Lost". The Town of Milton was named after the poet and philosopher in the 1800s.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 15

St. Elizabeth Roman Catholic Church, on Clayton Street in the Bayard Square neighborhood in *Wilmington*. The church was built in 1947.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 16

Trees form a natural tunnel along Ashland Clinton School Road in *Ashland*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 17

Broad Creek meanders through western Sussex County, like here in *Portsville*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 18

A great place to get an ice cream cone is the Dairy Palace, on Delaware Route 141 in *Wilmington Manor*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 19

The best museum in Delaware is arguably the Delaware Art Museum in *Wilmington*. The museum is consistently named one of the 178 best art museums in the world.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 20

The old Wilmington Dry Goods store, on Kirkwood Highway in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 21

The Chinese Festival took place this weekend at the Chinese American Community Center on Little Baltimore Road in *Hockessin*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 22

Buildings along New Castle Avenue at C Street in *Wilmington*'s Southbridge neighborhood.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 23

Buildings on Main Street in *Middletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 24

The Port of Wilmington, on the Christina River and Delaware River in *Wilmington*, is where much of America's bananas are imported from Central America.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 25

Houses on Old Capitol Trail in *Marshallton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 26

A house on Milltown Road in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 27

Businesses on Brandywine Boulevard in *Bellefonte*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 28

A house on Grendon Drive in the Heritage Park neighborhood of *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 29

Houses on Main Street in *Clayton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 30

The Fort Christina Monument, in Fort Christina Park in *Wilmington*. The monument was dedicated in 1938, 300 years after the Swedes landed in what is now the park to establish their colony. The monument was scuplted by Carl Milles from Swedish black granite. An exact replica also designed by Milles exists in Goteborg, Sweden, where the Kalmar Nyckel and Fogel Grip ships sailed from in the 17th century. A dedication ceremony in June 1938 was attended by President Franklin Roosevelt, and numerous Swedish dignitaries.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

August 31

Fort Saulsbury, off of Cedar Beach Road near *Slaughter Beach*. The fort was completed in 1924 as a U.S. Army coastal defense fort. The fort was part of the Harbor Defense system of the Delaware estuary. It was replaced in 1943 by Fort Miles, located in what is now Cape Henlopen State Park, which had longer-range guns. The fort was decommissioned in 1948, after the end of World War II, and was bought by a private party. Fort Saulsbury is supposedly thw only military fort in the United States in private hands.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 1

The Harbor of Refuge Lighthouse, at the mouth of Delaware Bay off of Cape Henlopen *near Lewes*. The lighthouse was built in 1926, and sits atop a breakwater that was installed in 1901, after the nearby breakwater closer to Lewes that was constructed in 1869 silted up. The lighthouse has been unmanned since 1973.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 2

The Arsenal, on Market Street in *New Castle*. The arsenal was built in 1811, with hostilities with Britain increasing. After later being used as a barracks and post office, among other things, it became the New Castle Institute in 1852, and a second story was added. The school remained until 1930.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 3

Spring Banke, on Atlantic Avenue in *Clarksville*. The frame section of the house was built in the mid-1700s. The cypress-shingled two-story addition was completed in 1835.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 4

Buildings on The Green in *Dover*. Structures around the Green date from the early 1700s to the early 1900s, and include a variety of civic, cultural, institutional, residential, and commercial buildings. The Green was included in Delaware's first entry into the National Park System when First State National Monument was created on March 25, 2013. The National Monument was later renamed First State National Historic Park by act of Congress in 2015.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 5

Summer unofficially comes to and end in Delaware. One scene in summer is that of schools of dolphins slowly swimming along the shore, like seen here off of Cape Henlopen State Park *near Lewes*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 6

Old brickwork is used for sidewalks in Old *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 7

The Hyatt Place hotel is being constructed on Main Street in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 8

Georgetown Speedway, on Speedway Road near *Stockley*. The racetrack was opened in 1949.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 9

Oktoberfest is taking place this weekend at the Delaware Saengerbund on Salem Church Road in *Ogletown*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 10

A house on State Street in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 11

Delaware's September 11 Memorial is located in Commemoration Park, next to the Air Mobility Command Museum on *Dover Air Force Base*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 12

When you drive south over the Bill Roth Bridge by *Biddles Corner*, you can see the nuclear power plant located south of Salem, New Jersey.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 13

A house on Tidewaters in *Henlopen Acres*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 14

Houses on Pennsylvania Avenue in *Wilmington Manor*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 15

An Irish pub on Commerce Street at Market Street in *Smyrna*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 16

Houses on Bancroft Parkway in Union Park Gardens in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 17

Townhouses on Dover Avenue in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

September 18

Looking up the Lewes & Rehoboth Canal in *Henlopen Acres*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 9

Aspendale, on Sudlersville Road in *Kenton Hundred*. The house was built in 1773, and is a rare example of a house in Delaware with the "Quaker plan", which was a single large room with a pair of small rooms to the side.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 10

The Highball Signal, in a park on Pennsylvania Avenue in *Delmar*. The signal was originally located in New Castle, Delaware, and was later also used in Hurford, Maryland. This highball signal dates to the 1800s, and is supposedly the only one left in existence in the United States. Highball signals were used to indicate, when raised, that the track was clear for a train to run at full speed, and if lowered, that the tracks were not clear. The last highball in use in the United States went out of service in the 1960s near Wilmington, Delaware.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 11

The Air Mobility Command Museum, on Heirtage Road at *Dover Air Force Base*. The museum is housed in Building 1301, which was built in 1944. The structure was used during World War II to test air-launched rockets. The museum is dedicated to the history of air refueling and military airlift.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 12

I grew up in this house on Whitman Drive in *suburban Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 13

The Ashley Mansion, on Ashley Place in *Richardson Park*. The house was built in 1804 by Ashton Richardson, who was a miller. The house was owned in the 1900s by Jefferson D. Chalfant, the noted still-life painter.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 14

Auburn Heights, on Creek Road in *Yorklyn*. The house was built in 1897 by Israel Marshall, who owner the National Vulcanized Fiber Company that operated downhill along Red Clay Creek. The house is now part of Auburn Valley State Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 15

The Judge Morris Estate, on Polly Drummond Hill Road in *Pike Creek*. The house was built in 1790, and was owned by Judge Hugh M. Morris in the 20th century. Morris was an attorney, Federal judge, and finally president of the University of Delaware from 1939-1959. Morris Library at the University of Delaware is named for Hugh Morris. The house is now part of White Clay Creek State Park.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 16

The old Stanton Friends Meeting House, on Main Street in *Stanton*. The Quaker meeting house was built in 1873, and is now connected to and part of a dental office.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 17

A view of Brandywine Park from over the Van Buren Street Bridge in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 18

A house on Scarborough Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 19

A house on Central Avenue in *Laurel*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 20

A house on Crossan Road in *North Star*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 21

Houses on New Road in *Elsmere*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 22

Houses on Lake Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 23

Houses on Sycamore Street in the Union Park Gardens neighborhood of *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 24

A house on 4th Street in *New Castle*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 25

Businesses on Garfield Parkway in *Bethany Beach*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 26

A convenience store on Kirkwood Highway in *Prices Corner*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 27

Houses on Madison Street in *Wilmington*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 28

A house on Garden Lane, fronting Silver Lake, in *Dover*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 29

Oberod, off of Burnt Mill Road near *Centreville*. The mansion was built in 1937 for Harry Lunger and Jane du Pont. Oberod was inspired by farmhouses in Normandy, France, and features a tower like the du Pont family estate in France, Bois-des-Fosses. The house is now an Episcopal conference center.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 30

Recitation Hall, off of Main Street in *Newark*. The hall was built in 1892 by Furness, Evans and Company, as Delaware College began expanding. The building was called to be removed with the school's master plan for the campus in 1916, but it remained. The signature chimneys, prominent in many works by Frank Furness and his firm, were removed when the Colonial Revival portico was added in 1963.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

October 31

One of the most haunted locations in America is Fort Delaware, on *Pea Patch Island*. Or, so say the paranormal TV shows, such as "Ghost Hunters", which filmed their hunt for ghosts live on Halloween night in 2008. The fort was used as a Confederate prisoner-of-war camp during the Civil War. Documentation from around the fort has allegedly shown a Confederate officer in the dungeon, a woman in a kitchen, and guards along the ramparts, among other things.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 1

In All Saints Cemetery on Kirkwood Highway in *suburban Wilmington* are five statues by noted Italian sculptor Egidio Giaroli. This statue of the apostles was dedicated in 1962. Giaroli later would become a favorite sculptor for Pope Paul VI, and would scuplt ojbects for St. Peter's Basilica in the Vatican City.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 2

The old New Castle County Courthouse, and old state house, on Delaware Street in *New Castle*. The central portion of the building was built in 1731, replacing a courthouse from 1689 burnt by an escaping prisoner. The east wing, on the right, was added in 1765, and was expanded in 1802. The two steps up on the stringcourse of the main central block are noticeable from this angle. At the southeast corner of the terrace, grooves in the stone show where shad fishermen would sit and sharpen their knives on slow days.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 3

The Cooch House, on Old Baltimore Pike in *Pencader Hundred*. The house was built in 1760, and served as the headquarters of Lord Cornwallis after the Battle of Cooch's Bridge in September of 1777. The house was enlarged in 1822.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 4

Breck's Mill, on Stone Block Row in *Henry Clay Village*. The mill was built in 1814 after an embargo on British goods was imposed due to the War of 1812. Originally used for cotton spinning, it was converted to woolen cloth manufacturing in 1839 when it was bought by Charles I. du Pont. Milling ended in 1854, and it was used as a community house for DuPont by the turn of the century. It is now used as a post office.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 5

The Iron Hill Museum, on Old Baltimore Pike in *Pencader Hundred*. The museum was built in 1923 as the Iron Hill School No. 112C. The school educated African American children living on the slopes of Iron Hill. The school was funded by Pierre S. DuPont, who built schools across the state in the 1920s and 1930s. It has been a museum since 1964.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 6

The Johnson-Morris House, on Upper Pike Creek Road in Pike Creek. The house was built in 1803, and was expanded and converted to Colonial Revival style in 1939.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 7

Drawyer Creek in *St. Georges Hundred*, between Odessa and Middletown.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 8

There is a Delaware connection between one of the more publicized elections in the United States. Dr. Mehmet Oz, who is facing John Fetterman for a Senate seat in Pennsylvania, attended Tower Hill School in *Wilmington* for high school.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 9

A house on Great Circle Road in *Corner Ketch*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 10

Townhouses on Mapleton Street in the Town of Whitehall subdivision in *St. Georges Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 11

Several monuments in Brandywine Park in *Wilmington* honor the sacrifices that America's veterans made for our nation's freedom.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 12

A house on Kells Avenue in *Newark*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 13

A house on Upper Pike Creek Road in *Pike Creek*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 14

A house on Linstone Avenue in the Swanwyck neighborhood in *New Castle Hundred*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 15

A house on Federal Street in *Milton*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 16

Houses on Thomas Road in *Fairfax*.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

November 17

A house on King Charles Avenue in *Rehoboth Beach*.


----------

